# Reading > Philosophical Literature >  The Search Within

## little-self

INTRODUCTION 
In the 25000 years, intelligence in man has evolved to such an extent, which he could not attain since his evolution from lower categories of life. This is of course a contestable statement--- whether man has its ancestry to animal lineage, since there is a gaping link of its alleged transformation or upgradation from wild to wise syndrome. During this long period; though on the time scale it has no marking, the evolution of intelligence has to be evaluated in each field of knowledge, it has been able to spread its tentacles to. The knowledge in each aspect of Nature creates in man a conscious level that enables him to assert his suzerainty and execute his writ by establishing his reign, which symbolizes through finer sensitivities like art, culture, architecture, music, social structure, maturity of philosophical thought, health care or through his baser elements like wars, conquests: To ascertain the true authentication of his claim of achievements, in those branches of knowledge, in which he has made his access, and has created material symbols (inventions), matching his intelligence, can well be evaluated from his scientific gadgetry! But how far has he been able to probe the depths of his wisdom (thought) is not encouraging! 
Not confusing intellect with wisdom---it would be right to seek their respective roles in the aforementioned fields, so as to be better aware of the extent of ignorance or the level of enlightenment of the ever-pervading Intelligence. 
This ‘ever-pervading intelligence’ is a myth or reality, has also to be delved deep into the realms of Nature or still more so, in the depths of our mind, which is the ultimate instrument, which ‘embodies’ us with intelligence or creates intelligence in itself to (re)discover Nature or itself! Thus their respective fields are distinctly marked. The mind functions in Nature; wisdom within it! Though visibly distinct, both have to function in unison---in perfectly balanced manner---in accordance with the given situation, maintaining harmony in Nature and its creations. 
With the advent of machine, man’s life has certainly changed. He has suddenly been catapulted from cart age to shuttle age. Machine has entered almost every sphere of his life. He has compacted, almost, the entire world in his computer. Sitting in his room, he is connected with the outside world through his tiny computer. Modern war machines, trade, industry, media, communication, and even literature, are controlled by the technological brains, rather than sluggish human brain. Though machine is the creation of human intelligence, it is slowly taking over its many functions. Compared to man’s working (conscious) mind, machine’s capacity of data bank is gigantic. It functions millions times more quickly, efficiently and without the danger of any emotional involvement. Thus during the last two hundred years, man has made tremendous progress in the field of physical sciences. Specially, during the last forty years his accomplishments are more than the total scientific progress made since the entire period of human history. Obviously it all happened because of the advancement of his intelligence. Or is it really so! 
It is also a fact that humanity has evolved through many a civilization and quite a few among them were unique in their history. It is on record, during Mayan, Greek, Roman, Byzantine, Babylonian, and still more ancient civilizations of Chinese, Egyptian, and Indus valley, material progress was at its zenith. Though the modern gadgetry was not invented in those times but progress in other spheres of life viz., art, culture, music, architecture, medicines, hygiene, agriculture, trade, industry and general standards of living, was not inferior to today’s standards. Rather in several disciplines they surpassed the current times: excepting physical sciences, these civilizations were far ahead in every other respect. Each civilization nourished on its values and flourished in their peculiar fields. But the most noticeable commonality among-st them was their twofold development; material development as well as the ‘thought’ development. The driving force was intellect and wisdom. Intellect always projects itself through material projections, whereas ‘thought’ finds its expression through the medium of fine arts, literature, music, besides all that makes the inorganic world so beautiful. 
Another similarity which was conspicuous in each civilization was their final enactment of self-disintegration. Each one, when it was at its pinnacle, developed similar symptoms of its ruin. All organs of the state got steeped in luxury and corruption: Sunk in indolence and debauchery, each caved in under its own weight of degenerated values. The ‘thought’, which was once their lifeline, went haywire in each case and the hegemony of materialism reigned: And material progress, at its peak, inevitably leads to war, annihilation and destruction.

----------


## Magnocrat

You must be careful not to confuse intelligence with knowledge. Sir Issac Newton was far more intelligent than me but all present day advances did not exist in his time.
Neanderthals had larger brains than our ancestors and there were other humanoids around which are still in our DNA.
Alfred Wallace believed stone age man had the brain of modern man and could not believe the human brain developed by natural selection; it is Wallace's Paradox.

----------


## little-self

Then should it be surmised, that material progress always dominates the finer sensitivities! That the ultimate pinnacle of each civilization was, moral depravity! 
Each age produced its own Alexander, Nero, Changez Khan, Halaku Khan, Napoleon, Machiavelli and Hitler. All of them left indelible marks on the pages of human history. But the most lethal of them all was the class of nobility: Subedars, Lords, Sardar Bahadhurs, Nawabs and today’s politicians. Due to the public apathy toward this class of ‘elites’ which emerges after the fall of every history maker and becomes the cause of final nemesis of the very ‘thought’ on which were built the lofty empires of values. History provides us with a long list of such ruffians, who openly loot and usurp public property and warns us repeatedly, but the results have always been the same. We let ourselves be befooled and bludgeoned by the likes of these jokers---the elite, who are, involved in scores of scandals running into millions, but still they continue to show their ugly faces from the equally tainted media. 
Why the ‘civilize’ continue to allow this dehumanization---not only by being deprived of wealth and property but let their conscience be mortgaged by forced conversion---by the baser elements of the decaying societies? Does it indicate some ingrained deficiency in our genes that impel us towards violence, greed, lust and power, which are intrinsically the by-product of material progress? 
Let us have a look around our neighborhood. Many of the ex-rulers are involved in scandals worth thousands of crores (billions) by accepting illegal gratifications and by looting State exchequer. At the same time countries like Afghanistan, Iraq, Iran, Burma (Myanmar), Sri Lanka, Cambodia, Korea (North & South), Indonesia are involved either in internal strive or fighting with each other. The former President of the most powerful nation of the day, U.S.A., Bill Clinton, faced sexual harassment charges during the term of his office. The other super-power, U.S.S.R., stands disintegrated. The plight of African Continent is even worse. Nearer home, the following extract from an article of a leading daily presents the national scene very aptly: 
“The rise of beasts of violence everywhere; hundreds of citizen getting killed every day at the hands of the terrorist mercenary mafia or foreign agents; serious law and order situation in 210 out of 535 districts; parallel governments and ‘jungle raj’ in certain areas where these ‘rulers’ realize taxes, hold courts and award punishments including death-sentence; private armies possessing more sophisticated weapons than the police forces who have yielded considerable quantity of arms to them under overwhelming threat; high officials and big businessmen buying peace from criminals for their own safety, for the police, unable to protect themselves, cannot be relied upon to protect them – this is only a slice of the mirror -(Hindustan Times 3rd January, 1998) . 
It is not a co-incidence that the decline of moral values is imminent when material progress is at its peak. It is also a fact that moral values, in the form of religions, sects, conventions, customs, creeds and ritualism, are also embedded deep in the psyche of general public. Only it happens so, the real Religion, which encompassed entire humanity, has been transgressed into various sub-deformities. Any civilization’s enrichment---as the name itself connotes---is gauzed by the civilized behavior of its components. That civilized behavior is the outer deportment of inner values, ingrained in its bloodlines through practice for thousands of years. Their sustained continuity manifests through the finer sensitivities. But how these finer sensitivities---the inner (moral) values---allow to be dominated and corrupted by the by-products of material progress, is a big question mark; a big stigma, that has evaded the ‘civilized’ man’s imagination! Or else he would not have allowed the wreckage of his domain, which he visualized, built and nourished with the sweat of his physical, intellectual and spiritual endeavors. Advancement of the materialism and the moral values is contemporary, synonymous and complimentary to each other. But if these are arraigned against each other, there ensues the decline of the system: a way of life: A philosophy i.e. a civilization, by the very components which enriched it. This is a serious cause for worry. When this downward slide begins, even the terminology of definitions also changes! Moral values are ‘so called’ human values, as if humanness is different from morality! Although it is the moral values on which a religion is based, these have also been the major, rather the foundation of any civilization. But on its decline, religion becomes the first causality. Actually its negation and vulgarization cause the downward slide. 
Only when the ‘thought’ is compartmentalized into graded layers of reality, sub-realities, pseudo spirituality, religions, creeds, sects, Mathas (sectarian religious seats, segregated from the mother religions) ), and Gurudom or in so many other nomenclatures, the value of components gets degraded and derided at. Whenever or wherever, the balance between ‘thought’ and matter is in equilibrium, the society becomes an ideal state, which gives rise to a flourishing civilization. But that equilibrium is very sensitive and always tilts in favor of the matter and materialism. Though matter can never be exclusive of ‘thought’, as it is through ‘thought’ that the matter gets itself transformed from inorganic to organic, and from inert to live! Again it is through ‘thought’, that the material progress is attained. But a willful distinction is made between the two as if the ‘body’ can survive without ‘life’! 
The cause or causes that lead to the fall of a civilization becomes the subject matter of the so-called historians, anthropologists, scholars, littérateurs or the modern Jnaanis. Lust, greed, power, indolence, corruption, violence, war, internal strife, declining values, immortality---are some of the prognosis through which these experts find their escape routes. This is very hypothetical proposition, which is, in itself a contradiction. To make a man civilized is to bring him out of barbarism – to enlighten or to refine him. This transformation is not brought within months or years. From the cave man to today’s ‘civilized man’! It took many eras. Similarly each civilization went through the same process. The very factors which labeled man as barbaric and had gradually been shed off, through the regimentation of a system that made him civilized, can’t be the cause of his downfall! Or perhaps, some genes of his barbaric past are still left in him, which remain in hibernation and sprout only at a time, when their supporting factors are in their best of elements! Or the man is still uncivilized: as since the recorded history he has fought over 5500 wars and in the process, might have butchered hundreds of billions of his kin. Only during the last two world wars some hundred million people were killed. Thus the above prognosis is too preposterous............tbc

----------


## Magnocrat

There is no downward slide. A gun is far more dangerous than a knife. Progress increases our destructive power in the same way as wealth and position. Our natures are self- aware and we examine our actions by means of the human conscience.
Many ignore the conscience because of ambition and selfishness. Therein lies the problem, but it is not all bleak, many good souls follow their conscience from all walks of life. Unfortunately in many rich nations selfish ambition is encouraged by the lure of money and what it can do for our lifestyle?

----------


## little-self

The present-day’s man is considered an epitome of his creed; highly advanced, not only in scientific and technological fields, but also in every branch of nature. Even other planets in the solar system are now within his reach. He is on the threshold of establishing his suzerainty on the far off planets. He is on the verge of---as he proclaims, discovering the basic cell and the particles, which ushered life and the Creation. Thus the ingredients that made him civilized cannot be laid latent in a trice and replaced with those baser traits, from which it took him aeons to emerge, and again behave and deport like a barbarian. 
There is not a single instance in history, when material advancement was at its peak and ‘thought’ enlightenment was lagging behind, or vice versa. If it is not out of context to state here, the genesis of each civilization is primarily the ‘thought’, though its maturity into a full blooming civilization takes thousands of years. Anthropologists and historians may find archeological relics, ancient ruins, artifacts, as easy material for the study of a civilization’s real worth. However actual parameters that determine the real worth is not the material affluence---which anyway is the obvious outcome---but the legacy that each subsequent civilization inherits from the preceding one. It is this legacy that is the interlinking factor, which besides acting, as a bridge passes on its heritage to the succeeding age; which in due course also evolves into another civilization. This inheritance is in the form of literature. Literature here does not represent one branch of knowledge, but the sum total of intelligence of a period of history, which is composite of all aspects of the civilization! 
Each generation produces its genius and knowledge of the age, which gets assimilated in one or two patriarchs---the actual flag bearer of that ‘knowledge’---very aptly defined as ‘philosophers’ or the wise. Wisdom is not the end product of a man’s evolution from baser to higher attainment of values! It is the essence of human values, which are the common feature in the lives of people and transpires for generations together---going through many disciplines imposed by the society, religions, judiciary, state or self-imposed. These disciplines, when applied earnestly---keeping in view the general welfare of the society in mind, and also keeping in tune with general character of the masses chisel out characteristics of human values, deeply saturated with moral values, which are the epitome of those times, reflected through the lives of the chosen few. Does this minority really represent the totality of intelligence of an era or is this a statement of the vagrant minds? This needs to be probed deeply. 
Here it is equally important to make a distinction between wisdom and perfection in human life which the scholars often confuse as one and the same thing. Wisdom is the byproduct of the finer sensitivities; genesis of values of life; knowledge; good judgment and prudence, etc. It is always relative and subject to many limitations. It is the knowledge that ultimately determines the kind of experience, judgment, prudence one is capable of discharging in daily life. And knowledge is not only progressive but always relates to the intelligence of an era, that is---the progress it has achieved up to a certain time. Wisdom is the essence of intelligence, whereas perfection is the source of all knowledge. Therefore the wisdom of each era is distinct and its values are always at variance. As the material affluence that each civilization supports, is compatible to the advancement in science and technology; similarly culture, the mother of social sciences, determines the maturity of ‘thought’ of that era. The real parameter to evaluate as to how far the ‘thought’ has gone deep into the inner portals of the minds of the people can easily be assessed from the general behavior of the masses: the system of governance: their art and culture etc. The more deeply the mind (intellect) is utilized---which incidentally has never been utilized more than 7 percent of its capacity---more materially exuberant and well versed would be the lives of the people. The resultant euphoria of material affluence, almost always bursts out in the form of over indulgence, violence and corruption. 
It clearly indicates, the factors which make civilizations rich, are either lacking in maturity or are insufficient in content to sustain and retain their shine of refinement---if not forever, then at least for a protracted period of time, till another better ‘thought’ unravels its benign environment and gives birth to a new civilization. Alas, this has never been so! Though civilizations flourished in different regions, during different times in history, each went through the same methodology and employed, invariably, the same tools for their own annihilation. It is pertinent to note, fresh civilization never was born out of the ashes of a bygone civilization. Perhaps when one is vanished it destroys along with, its roots too---its literature.(tbc.........)

----------


## Magnocrat

Present day man is on a knife edge brought about by technology he has two tough problems : climate and antibiotic resistance. Yet he persists in gazing into space and ignoring impending fragmentation of society. When Alexander Fleming discovered penicillin he warned about bacterial resistance all those years ago. Already some bacteria are resistant to all of our antibiotics. Even basic medicine is impossible without them.
Instead of flood defenses and clean energy we have space stations and men on Mars.

----------


## Tammuz

> Although it is the moral values on which a religion is based, these have also been the major, rather the foundation of any civilization. But on its decline, religion becomes the first causality. Actually its negation and vulgarization cause the downward slide.
> Only when the ‘thought’ is compartmentalized into graded layers of reality, sub-realities, pseudo spirituality, religions, creeds, sects, Mathas (sectarian religious seats, segregated from the mother religions) ), and Gurudom or in so many other nomenclatures, the value of components gets degraded and derided at. Whenever or wherever, the balance between ‘thought’ and matter is in equilibrium, the society becomes an ideal state, which gives rise to a flourishing civilization. But that equilibrium is very sensitive and always tilts in favor of the matter and materialism. Though matter can never be exclusive of ‘thought’, as it is through ‘thought’ that the matter gets itself transformed from inorganic to organic, and from inert to live! Again it is through ‘thought’, that the material progress is attained. But a willful distinction is made between the two as if the ‘body’ can survive without ‘life’!


I´m not quite sure whether your are really interested in discussion, but let me focus on some points.

What kind of ´moral values´ are you refering to, which allegedly become´negotiated and vulgarized´, thus causing the "actual ... downward slide"? Elsewhere you are talking of a "decline of moral values". What downward slide are you concretely talking of? At all times, some people believed to discern such slides, even in antiquity. Such an argumentation appears to be not rational but purely emotional, maybe a projection of unconscious depressiveness or aggression.

Then you polemize against "pseudo spirituality, religions, creeds, sects (...) and Gurudom" and so on in exactly the way how over-generalizing cultural-pessimistic complaints are made by supermoral ´sects´ on which you look down. Such a sweeping and, moreover, self-contradicting blow is, I think, not a good style of argumentation. You should concretely specify those ´sects´ etc., otherwise your speech is mere rhetoric without argumentative value.

----------


## little-self

There is no disputing the fact that the reason for material advancement is science. Since science is a system of education for the study of nature, fine arts are the result of inner development, cultured by human values. Whether it be, the fine arts or science, the major contributor for their growth is education. Mere study and cramming of books is not education. It is not simply the study of natural sciences but a complete way of life, a process of learning that spans from birth to death. It (education) is the complete study of matter, life and mind, which evolves man from barbarism to civilization: Stone Age to robots: wheel to rockets: and now has brought him out, from his traditional function of reproduction to cloning. Education makes him a better man, helps him create a healthy society in the polluted environments; raise him from immorality to morality. 
Whenever the purpose of education is deflected or distorted, decline of society is imminent. Its purpose is not to churn out scholars, whose only proficiency is the ability to recite like parrots the crammed data acquired from the books but to make the man more refined in every sphere of life: clean the atmosphere of all impurities he lives in, and finally make the universe a state of peace and happiness. 
The Master has truly said: 
The end of wisdom is freedom 
The end of culture is perfection 
The end of knowledge is love 
The end of education is character 
The real purpose of education therefore is to promote human values like love, compassion, peace, righteous conduct, dedication, honesty, duty, discipline and devotion. Education is for life; life is for the sake of humanity; man is society, and society’s purpose is to promote and share ‘knowledge’ for the betterment of humanity; morality and human values are for the betterment of society, nation and the entire humanity. All of these combined together act as an elixir (positive force) for keeping the equilibrium between negative and positive forces, between the elements and the senses. The universe stands for peace, as its innate nature is peace. 
To avoid any misconception about the real meaning of spirituality; it is not, even remotely related to the present day religions. It is the essence of human values, which are universal in nature. For the sake of record, the fundamental meaning and purpose of religion is to lead man to his source, the God. It is wrongly misconstrued as the bundle of doctrines, and dos and don’ts. This is totally a false assumption. The sacred aim of religion is to remind man of his true nature and origin, which is Divine. And it is religion that helps man to reunite with the Supreme, the God. Character is its main ingredient. Only those who preserve impeccable character can be pronounced as religious. Thus the scope of spirituality and religion, in human terms, are not narrow compartments, crammed with the rigmarole of ritualism and bibliography of ‘mantras’ (hymns) which have divided the society in so many castes, creeds and sects. 
Civilization is not a territory, property or the wealth---to be possessed, converted, corrupted or conquered. It is the way of life, cultured and nourished on rich human values for centuries. It is not embedded in visible articles of wealth. They (values) are seeped in life that is structured on character---which is the property of the heart. Outer systems, viz., governments, educational institutions, houses of worship, industrial complexes etc., could be destroyed: But the ‘thought’ that sustains the life of a civilization, not only pervades the atmosphere but in the very depths of the times gone by. Time and history cannot be conquered. They can however be distorted: This is no annihilation; only a temporary setback which can be rectified at any future opportunity. Decline of a civilization is very gradual as its growth. Its only disease is the corruption of values on which it had initially flourished, matured and became rich. Human values are not only based on education and cultured wisdom, but play a major influencing role in making of civilizations. 
What is a culture? Its real meaning is to hurt never, help ever; foregoing bad habits, avoid doing bad acts; cultivation of good character and thoughts for doing good unto others. In other words: refinement of one’s action is culture. But the basic ingredients which constitute the building block of a rich culture, are ingrained in the heart viz., love, compassion, sacrifice, perseverance, peace i.e., truth relating qualities. The former can be tinkered with, but not the latter ones’. Any cultural decline leads to the fall of civilization. However, it is saddening that these factors have continued to be ignored flagrantly time and again by the successive civilizations. 
Should we draw the conclusion that humanity has to go through this vicious cycle time and again! This cannot be so, since the scientists of our time proclaim that nothing is predetermined as per their theory of uncertainty. If the scientific fraternity is to be believed, then it is logical to assume that, human behavior is constant and unchanging, and it manifests in similar fashion in each succeeding civilization, though in different ways, and becomes the cause of human growth both of material and thought enlightenment as well as self annihilation. tbc

----------


## little-self

On the other hand, if everything is predetermined, then it means we are mere puppets in the hands of destiny in which intellect has no role to play. Is this a fraud? An illusion! Or Maya! As some spiritualists believe… How preposterous!! A modern thinking man will never accept this proposition. 
There is also a third proposition that nothing is uncertain or predetermined, but is a onetime episode. We are deflecting from our topic and going towards the oft repeated yet never ending dialogue (read controversy) between the rationalists vs. logician: scientist vs. spiritualist: religions vs. paganism. Fortunately our scope of digression is very limited and humble too. We are not after the Creator---the Intelligent-Being, or the propagandists of the ‘uncertainty’ theory who would frown upon us because, in their view, it is the purview of high profile oracles. Only those who use profanity and pollute the clean minds of the innocents are classed as specialists, experts on the subjects, about which they have little understanding. The real progenitors---the genius, are the ignored class, whose voice---as nothing survives in the ruins of civilizations, except the ‘voice’ (thought) of these humble and unknown souls---that still kindles our imagination as well as the finer sensitivities. 
Despite all the junk---in the name of ‘literature’---being willfully imposed on us, we are still, sub-consciously, pulled towards our ancient roots and think anew of our lineage. Taking inspiration from our unknown nobles and wise, we are encouraged to think ourselves not as ‘sinners’, bestial animals alone, but the prodigious inheritors of rich culture, tracing its linkage to those times---when rest of the so-called civilizations finding prominent places in the modern history---were not even born. It is no surprise that traces of those genes in us now impel us again to reinvigorate the same values; live and behaves in the same manner as our ancestors did eons ago. Or we are being driven by negative forces and willfully directing us to manifest those traits, which shall ultimately lead to the disintegration of a civilized society! Or, are we really a part of that period of time that posterity would class as an ideal civilization? 
What we have been able to understand, so far is, the ‘thought’ that a civilized society develops, and which is the cause of material progression, is routed by the gross fruits it produces. The rout of each civilization was due to the predominance of so-called rationalists, who believed in the dictum that ‘moral thought’ rather moral standards are the result of ‘economic thought’ (material heights). This is far from the truth, as the material progress alone can never be brought about by foregoing the finer aspects of human nature, much less building a civilized society. The facts are otherwise. Whenever material affluence is at peak, finer values are at their lowest ebb. At this critical juncture in each civilization, a class of pseudo scholars emerges at the helm of affairs and their first casualty is religion. Moral values are looked down upon and a new order is invariably established every time, on the so-called new school of thoughts whose main contents are based on: economic, sociological, psychological, passion and liberty (free-will) factors. Religious and moral values are totally abolished from the new order, on the hallow premise of ‘secularism’. This creates an unbridgeable gap between science and spirituality. The latter word becomes an anathema. Strangely this hypocrisy is forced on the middle and lower middle classes of the society---which, incidentally, have always been systematically crushed economically. This has always been done by the elite, in the name of religion, though they themselves flaunt the religion as an article of fashion. They still profess it religiously, even if it has no relevance in their daily life. 
Here again the old questions raise their heads by confronting the scholars, pseudo masters/Jnanis and what not! 
Can man be civilized without character? 
Can man be of character without moral values? 
Are human values distinct from moral values? 
Can a civilized society survive without religion? 
Can a society survive, flourish and be civilized without religion? 
Are science (Nature) and spirituality die-hard enemies, or detrimental to each other! 
Can fine arts flourish in a society, which is bereft of finer sensitivities? 
In fact these questions take us back to the source of all such queries. And that source of curiosity is God! This one word in human vocabulary brings instant reaction of either revulsion or reverence. Various terminologies viz. spirituality, religion, moral/human values, life and death, reincarnation, avatar, prophet, and of reality etc., are directly related to this one word. Doubts or the realization of this ‘word’, have persisted since the element of conscious manifested (activated) in the matter. Whether we believe in this word or not or the concept it represents, it is perennial, hence always with us! Majority of scholars, scientists and the rationalists deny the existence of God whereas the wise herald His pervasiveness. Actually our existence or all that is related to Him is incomplete unless we settle the ‘un-certainty’ about this word, once for all times. We may accept or deny this ‘word’ it remains a proverbial riddle that no branch of knowledge is complete unless our Source or that of the cosmos---which is directly related to Him, is found. Even the Big-Bang event or the scenario before that is nightmarish, unless we find a suitable answer to this enigma! ((tbc......

----------


## little-self

Now that this (God) word has entered the core of our discussions, the next question is as to what this has to do with the rise or fall of civilizations. To find answer we shall have to go back to the very centre of this controversy. Because His ‘alleged’ reincarnations in the guise of sophisticated nomenclatures are available in abundance! Each rise and fall of civilizations is linked directly to the denial or the acceptance of this word---whether these are under the pseudonym of moral or human values, or finer sensitivities and so on. Since in the making of man a civilized human being, all of these factors play major role, for he is the compositor of all that exists in Nature! So to know him---i.e. us---is to first know about his ‘creation’. That again leads us to Him---He being the compositors of all the creations and all that lies beyond the ‘un-certainty’, has to be known first before we attempt to know Him! But we know nothing beyond our planet, much less about the Creation or beyond that. There the ‘believers’ find Him! 
The gap between our discovered knowledge and the totality of Intelligence---that permeates the rest of the existence---is still unknown and abysmal. This void is an easy escape for those, who have not the stamina to probe the depths of yonder worlds, which are beyond the reach of our scientific tools. The technical tools we possess at present are not sufficient to probe the deeper reaches of the cosmos: Big-Bang event is a far cry! The mysteries that followed are proving even difficult to unfold, as we are still in the process to know the physical constitution of our bodies: it can well be imagined as to how much longer it would take for us to understand its complex mind! 
Layers of civilizations have placed us at the threshold, where the human mind is engaged in probing the distant planets, galaxies and deep oceans; but is he qualified to understand the mystery behind His creation! Man is that intelligent animal, who never learns from the past history. Instead he tries to learn the same things by repeating and committing the same mistakes his ancestors had committed. No doubt his vision and scientific advancement is really amazing. But will he be able to control, unlike his ancestors, these unleashed energies and channel them for his own betterment--- ushering in a dawn of new promises---is perhaps not distant a dream to realize! Though past is not with him, as it does not behold good examples, but he has however every right to set right his priorities. He has the ability, as well as the vision to guide his steps to scan, not only new horizons but also to utilize the fruits of his endeavors for establishing peace and tranquility on this earth planet. For it would be worth his try to make this Earth suitable for another flourishing civilization, which is universal in scope with universal oneness as its motto! Are we capable of making our own trails and desist from following our ancestors---who at every opportunity in history, instead of pushing forward the ‘thought’, brought about their own downfall---and shall establish a new order---a unique system whose only goal would be peace, peace and peace! This is possible when there is harmony between matter and spirit: elements and the senses: affluence and morality. A ‘nursery’ has already been established, whose saplings are spreading their roots throughout the world and leaving the mark of their fruition. Amen! 
Placed at the lotus Feet of the Master!

----------


## little-self

A word---Without making any pretense, the author comes directly to the point: This is not a book, as books are always written by the scholars. These ‘works’---have not been attempted for the fraternity of Puuran-Jnaani/Brahman-Jnaani (knower of Brahman-the Supreme-Reality). This was necessitated to underline the fact that the ancient (eternal) Truth, which had been conclusively experienced; understood, and Its existence irrefutably proved, is simply not replaceable and cannot be segmented on or compartmentalized! Nor is there any possibility of Its being replaced or surpassed by any alternative or better ones’, by the conclave of masqueraders, who in all times enjoin upon themselves the sole authority to redefine, reinvent new truths, solely for their own convenience. 
The citadel of ancient Truth, and Its realization by a succession of masters was made impregnable---whose sole aim was Self-enlightenment and realization of God! 
In my previous works “Quest In Reality”, the word ‘God’ was not discussed, since in the company of modern day Jnaani, this word has lost Its luster. Its real meaning has been diluted to such ignoble depths, that Its very nomenclature have been changed and downsized. Reality, Nature, Realization, Supra-consciousness, Constant-Integrated-Consciousness, Prophets, Messengers, Guru, Word, Shabadh (Eternal sound), Nirvan (Buddha’s Self-realisation), Liberation, and Salvation: are some of the sub-tittles assigned to the original Truth, the God. These are mere pretensions used to explain away the same intrinsic reality of God, just to please the ‘elite’. 
Why this Word has got systematically relegated and Its very existence has become a myth: a notional reality: a charitable symbol: and a jovial topic of the elites? It is all because of the imposters, who while alleging kinship to the One, are denigrating Him at every opportunity by lacing their own pygmy-selves in His stead. 
Since God is not a topic, whose knowledge could be explained through the medium of books! At the same time ancient masters have tried to explain the core of His reality, through holy scriptures---on the strength of their experiences---through the same medium i.e., language. The essence of their experiences (revelations) correctly corresponds to the parameters set by them, after exploring for thousands of years the intricate depths of the Self, by putting themselves to rigorous regimentation of Sadhna(spiritual practice/path for Self-realization). This regimentation was the result of inner inquiry: authenticating it with its fruits projected through Nature. Spiritualism, the science of God; natural sciences, the study of Nature, are not the subjects alien to each other. Both lead to the same goal---study of Nature and its creation. With the passage of time, due to the reasons, which shall be discussed later, the studying part became the easy pathway, while ignoring the second part of the same ‘subject’---of spiritualism---as it involved lifelong regimentation of austerity. Thus words---each language has a set numbers of alphabets---which made scriptures became predominant over the discipline oriented path. And we became mere scholars of words not the masters of wisdom. The glossary of masters that invigorated each civilization, was super-imposed by a breed of so-called secular scholars---who masqueraded as masters---and only they know what this terminology stands for. A Puuran-Jnaani in spiritual realms is completely conscious/enlightened and aware of all three phases of time, viz. past, present and future. Only he is the Master, not only of the Self, but also of the cosmos, as he is the Self-effulgent One. Now do we have such a Puuran-Jnaani or a Brahman-Jnaani amidst us! If we search among-st the modern Gurudom or the literal class, there is not a single one who can measure up to the aforesaid standards. But there are hundred of Jnaanis in the world, who proclaim them self to be so! They may have mastery in delivering spiritual talks, but they are not Godly wise. It is a matter of shame that they have made the revered word of God, an ‘item’ of fun, not fit even for a nursery pupil. Therefore, this ‘work’ is not for them, nor it is for the elite class of literal critics either. Both of these should disdain from reading it. Hence they are not supposed to pronounce their lofty judgments on its merits or demerits. 
This ‘work’ is also not for the atheist---though nobody in this world is an atheist, but there is a class of people who pose themselves as the self-acclaimed rationalists. Those who deny their ‘Divine Father’ cannot be trusted upon to be the precursors of Truth. 
Those who pronounce judgments on Him or about Him, and deny Him, make charitable references in implied manner by camouflaging His direct role in the scheme of things! They know Him not. His reality or existence is not to be described in the language of the words. He is to be ‘known’ by His omnipresence, omnipotence and omniscience. Do we find these qualities in the imposters who without any tinge of conscience sermonize their parroted gospels, through the paid media? We have come to the period of history; which posterity would label as the most deplorable part of human history---when mankind degenerated from barbarism to corruption of values---and would prefer to refer it being bereft of a ‘civilization’. 
Thus these inner pouring is only for those, who have unshakable faith in the existence of God/Supreme-Reality. A faith that has been nourished, not on raving minds’ fantasies, but on the inscrutable principle of Omnipresence, that is ever permeating in the micro to macro bodies of Nature. His existence is as near and dear as our bodies. As the scientists of natural sciences are experts in their fields, similarly the spiritual scientists---enlightened ones---who are specialists in His science (Spiritualism) are akin to Him, just like a scientist to his invention. 
Science does not prohibit us from knowing Him. Rather it would facilitate our search of Him. As knowing about man is, knowing about the Nature: Knowing about Nature is to know about Him. So why should we be apologetic about Him, simply because of a minority group, which is pampered, tainted and boozed with the public money! They are corrupted with the so-called ‘perks’ on the expense of the masses. The persons who live in glass houses: provided by public money: living on ill-gotten perks: cannot be expected to imbibe an intellect, which could flash Divine whispering of wisdom! tbc......

----------


## little-self

The Search
There is only one nation, the nation of humanity
There is only one religion, the religion of love
There is only one language, the language of heart 
There is only one God, and He is omnipresent
Spiritualist too is a breed that is highly selfish, completely detached from society while at the same time, totally dependent upon it. Their only aim is self-realization, which is an inner journey, attainable only through self-enquiry. Attainment—whatever worth it is—is also achieved via this course and which is again commensurate to one’s higher knowledge that is anything but complete. That is why the views of ‘Reality’, telescoped through shallow knowledge, are diverse and inconclusive.
The term ‘conception’ is always relative to mind. The ‘view’ that the mind ‘conceives’ through sensory organs is decimated by its faculty of intellect. As the senses are always prone to outer and inner influences, similarly intellect is also limited, because of its limited knowledge of Nature. Therefore the efficacy of mind’s conception is narrow in scope and reliability. The conscious knowledge—the mind—is an independent agency of knowledge. The brain should not be confused with mind. Brain is the physical composition of numerous storage bins (memory chambers) of memory (knowledge).
Knowledge of spiritual sciences like, Karamyog (action/activity), Bhakthiyog (devotion), Yog (union with Self), Thyaagyog (renunciation) and Jnaanyog (wisdom) are also based on the knowledge of scriptures—which are the ‘expression’ of the Self, Brahmvidhya (Supreme-Wisdom,). 
Knowledge of physical sciences is ‘data’, whether it is acquired through research or self-enquiry; laboratory test or through penance. Nature or man, mind or spirit is not different. The latter are the synthesis of the former. Man’s biological evolution, from amoeba to present state depicts the journey of Nature with all its splendors. The fundamental ‘Principle’ (intelligence) that ushered this journey through its elements—which projected through vast cosmos—is a Big Enigma that has been the source of so much controversy in the history of mankind. When man tries to understand this Principle through its projections—cosmic bodies, rationalists call it a scientific method. There is another school of thought that subscribes to the view that physical (gross) does not produce gross: there is a subtle principle (intelligence) which is the cause of this Nature. And in order to understand this Principle, one has to go beyond mind (Nature)! It is a gradual method of de-identification from body-mind-intellect I-ness to ‘I’ (Consciousness) of that Principle, also known in spiritual language as ‘Aathma’(soul).

----------


## little-self

Another reason, the intellectuals do not find a consensus ‘view’ of Reality is that they do not pool and thus share the revealed knowledge of Nature. For one subject there are various specialists to deal with each of its branch: and there are innumerable subjects under the sky! Like a Jnaani( wise), these specialists are not sufficiently equipped to possess the discovered knowledge of the Totality. Even the spiritualists seek the knowledge of ‘I’ (Aathma) principle—not of ParamAathma (Totality). Only a Jnaani (wise) seeks Universal knowledge and that is why he sees only one universal truth. Only he finds the underlying unity in the seeming diversity. The fault lies in the conceptual ability of the intellectuals and also the state of realization of Consciousness of the spiritualists. While the conception of the formers is limited in scope, the realization of the latter too is incomplete. Their limited ‘view’ and realization levels are in accordance with their conscious limited knowledge or the extent of its de-hoarding. Even the enlightenment of a Jnaani is incomplete as he too has incomplete awareness of Reality. The moment Reality reveals Itself completely, there would be nothing more to know and Nature would have fulfilled its cycle of evolution: And intellectuals and the spiritualists alone won’t be the cause of fulfillment. They would not be the participants in its predestined ‘Drama’ but mere excavators, who, after millions of years later dig up to discover its truth in a small measured doses of ‘revelations’. An intellectual is nothing but a data bank of revealed knowledge. A very stale preposition! Layered revelation of knowledge is compatible to an individual progression of ‘I’ identification from gross (senses) to subtle (intellect) level. Similarly conscious state too refines and expands. Irrelevant data is sieved out of mind’s repository and only about fifteen percent of relevant data remains, which is the basic composition of intelligence. This intelligence transforms the ‘intellect’ into wisdom after applying its quality of discrimination. The nature of wisdom is to encompass into its grasp the ‘Totality’. It is not satisfied with minor specializations but seeks the realms to be revealed in a given time and age!
Whenever the mind ‘factor’ is in the neutral state, ‘I’ identification (conscious) elevates to the wisdom level—the micro state of Conscious—that is, the Casual State, the glimpses of Divinity are ever present. To state that ‘state’ is impossible to describe in human vocabulary! And whenever an attempt is made, however humbly, to decode that state’s glimpses, ‘i’ (ness) of ego invariably accompanies. Whether this ‘i’ of self is enlightened in Aathma- (‘I’)-Consciousness or its ultimate mergence in Him, the Supreme-‘I’- ParamAathma/Supreme-Reality, the body-mind-intellect Tattav (relative reality/principle of the phenomenal world) of Samsaar(world) is present, i.e. conscious: that gross conscious of the self is dissolved in the Supreme-Consciousness!

----------


## little-self

Although extreme caution is taken, so that ‘i’ (ness) of ego (of body-mind-intellect) does not—even by implication—surface, but the inerasable 15percentage composition of elements, which constitutes the Samsaar (phenomenal world), invariably project to that extent in the conscious of each individual. Thus this admixture of Samsaarik or worldly elements is part of the innate nature of human beings and their behavioral faltering, to that extent is normal. Surely the l.s. also falters, when the incorrigible mind temporarily takes over and intrudes itself over finer sensitivities, catching him off-guard to distract him towards the material attractions.
When he reached the age of sixty, the body had not dampened his spirit of seeking. But he has reached that ‘state’ where he does not have any more to seek, in spiritual realms too. He no longer has any doubts: All his queries stand answered. He does not have any more questions. He is at peace. He knows his goal and his path. It all depends on the seriousness and sincerity, with which he pursues his goal. Most of the time he revels in Divine Grace and if he is able to transform these ‘glimpses’ into permanent state of Bliss, is again dependant on his own sincere commitment and devotional urge to merge in that ocean. 
Divine grace is everywhere in the cosmos as well as in the entities permeating in them. But as soon as we soften our receptors (sensitivities) we begin to have periodic showers of Divine ‘glimpses’. But to our chagrin, the agnostic mind is also there to resist and negate its channelizing into our emotional bank of love pulses—which are the essence of our finer sensitivities, viz., sympathy, kindness, compassion, sacrifice and love.
*******
The scientific assertions that man is made of molecules and chemicals; that computer would soon perform his brains’ functions, and emulate his consciousness too, are incomplete statements! In the world of religiosity, there are misconceptions about the mystical belief, that there is some super-natural ‘entity’ which controls the matter and human lives! There is also a lot of spade work which need to be done to remove many wrong notions woven round the sacred words, like God, Divinity, Avathaar and Religion. How these pious word came to be scorned, was the result of irrational bits of information planted in our sacred texts, by those who masqueraded as masters or reformers during the time our country was enslaved! Some zealot masters, in the name of reformation, termed simple ‘facts’ as mystical ‘revelations’: thus wisdom and logic degenerated into religious rigmarole. Today hardly anyone knows the classical theory of practical Vedhaantha, viewing Unity (of divinity) in Diversity. 
The biggest culprit is the literate class who unfortunately has always made religion its target of ridicule. The simple fact this class knowingly ignores is, its illogical ‘critical evaluation’ of religion with its tools of acquired knowledge. This class wants to test, in laboratory conditions, the religious theories, with their formulae of physical science. They assume that science is the study of Nature, whereas Spirituality relates to religion and hence these are two distinct fields. 
Nature is an open book: Anybody is free to unveil its secrets. These revelations once discovered, are applied in daily life and new technologies are being innovated. Any specialist, who is able to discover a fraction of any one of its facets—which invariably are in seriatim form—wrongly assumes that he has advanced the evolutionary process or has been instrumental in contributing to the progress of scientific knowledge! But to discover, what already is there, does not help the Nature’s evolution in any way. Only the human brain is the beneficiary, as it has acquired additional knowledge. This knowledge has added new dimensions or in some cases, has only regressed some of these! It is a very plane and natural phenomenon that human knowledge would go on improving, until Nature has been completely revealed and mankind has replicated its parallel prototype, on the basis of the knowledge acquired and derived from it! Thus human quest, in this field, would be a recurring factor and acquisition of Natures’ knowledge, would be the obvious sequence. But in this never ending quest, the most conspicuous fact, which emerges is that the quality of knowledge has been achieved in graded forms! Atomic energy did not appear on the scene all of a sudden: at its trail is electricity, gases, petrol, coal, firewood and the primeval discovery of fire by the Stone Age ancestors. Similarly knowledge in other disciplines of Nature; discovered/acquired so far, has never been haphazard or out of context with the corresponding progress in other fields. That is, all knowledge relating to the material world is always relevant to its times. Hannibal did not possess rockets or missiles, neither Greeks were performing bypass surgery!

----------


## little-self

The scientific knowledge is practical and is applicable in day to day life. Since its theories are progressive, being always improved upon; so are its tools updated. At the same time its ‘literature’ too is revised, improved upon correspondingly. As the scientific inventions of yonder ages are the antiques of today, likewise old text books on the subjects, are consigned to the archives. They are not worth the paper/bhojpathar (the leaf of the birch tree) they were written on.
However in the case of art, it is not the same case. Olden art classics are priceless possessions, proudly displayed, but religiously preserved and zealously guarded. Likewise ancient literature of bygone civilizations is too considered priceless and sacrosanct. Old classics of renowned masters adorn our libraries. Like art, these have not lost their sheen. Their richness is substantiated by their unique depiction of beauty, which still has kept its freshness and relevance to the finer sensitivities of even contemporary times.
Creativity is the natural instinct in all living beings. Not in living beings alone; each particle is pulsating with the seed (memory) of creativity: consequently in due course of time, is involved in the creational process. Their subsequent creation—matter, permutes elements, which are the building blocks of life. The role of divinity in the creative process however is not that invisible, as is assumed! Had it been so, there would be no beauty in Nature! Beauty is the form of love. And love is divine. The life-force in each cell is permeated by love. Though the impelling force behind Creation is, energy but it cannot create itself on its own. Energy needs fuel, which in turn creates energy, which is explosive by nature. As long as its fuel lasts, it would sustain and the process of creation would carry on. Moreover all its byproducts would be material, in whatever form it may be—the matter or the black matter. All material objects have age, as the ingredients which sustain them are expendable. But life is not expendable. Life, the ‘Existence’, was there even before energy unleashed itself. Energy gets its impetus (urge) from ‘some’ other force, which should be its opposite in nature! Its opposite is magnetic-force which is not explosive in nature but has the power of attraction. Energy, on its own could produce only matter, whereas it is the magnetic-force, which spells in it the foundation of love. But Existence (Being), which is neither of them, is omnipresent. It was there, when these forces ‘emerged’ out of It, from ‘Its expanse-less Existence! Without this ‘Being’ there cannot be life. The ever pervading Existence remains, even when these two forces of energy have consumed each other.

----------


## little-self

Conscious (ness) is an ‘entity’ quite apart from Existence (Being). Similarly life too is a local term, whose scope is also local. As water is home (local) to fish, air is home to living beings on earth. The conscious too is a local element, distinct in quality in each circle of life. As cosmos is composed of billions of worlds and galaxies—with their countless bodies—each world has its distinct ‘conscious’ which manifests in varying shapes and forms, in as many categories of life and material bodies, as is compatible with the local atmospheric conditions. That is, each world or circle of ‘consciousness’ like atmosphere, supports its peculiar life-line. That is the reason; life in other planets would not be the same, as on earth, as the conscious which pervades the earths’ atmosphere is ‘special’ to its conditions and needs only! 
Conscious is prevalent in living as well as in the inert. Therefore each and every element in Nature is conscious and those ‘elements’ which came into being later—as the result of their permutations and transmutation—like the seemingly inert mass of mountains etc., are conscious too. The inert mass too is subject to change—thus adhering to the three qualities of Nature—creation-sustenance-dissolution. Energy which is at the base of these ‘projections’ (creations) would produce only the material manifestation, even if there had been no proviso of ‘Being’ in Nature: But in such condition, the scenario of the evolution would have been different! There would be robots roaming about on earth! Even now, given all the benefits of science, scientists can produce robots and even human clones possessing ‘data-fed-intelligence’. But they will never be able to replicate life, i.e.—the original source of life. They may be able to produce amoeba or even replicate Original-Seed, but human intelligence will never be able to produce the One-Being, in whom are compressed all elements of Nature—powers of C-S-D (creation-sustenance-dissolution) which go with it. That “Being” in human form is Omnipresent-Omnipotent-Omniscient (the three O’s).
The ultimate in human intelligence is: Intelligence itself. The Intelligence that creates sustains and annihilates the Nature. Finding and replicating the Original-Seed, the original cause of creation, is the ultimate human quest. 
The quest of human mind is not limited to produce and replicate the original amoeba, which ushered biological evolution on earth; but the life-current itself which puts life in that amoeba!
The quest of man would be over when he finds answer to these riddles!
His hour of glory would come when he creates a replicate of Nature! 
His self’s’ journey of perfection would have been attained, when he controls Nature by his “Will” (Intelligence), not through the instruments of his creations!
Evolvement of individual intelligence to Cosmic-Intelligence is the journey which every mind aspires. Human mind is a dreamer and is possessed with the powerful tool of imagination. However his mind is not equipped to find answers to fundamental questions (Cause) of C-S-D. To hide this ignorance, the mind finds an easy escape route; by filling those gaps by ‘imagination and fantasizing’. It is with power of dreaming and imagination, that man has been able to set foot on moon and probe Mars and Jupiter!

----------


## Magnocrat

The reason old literature and art are treasured is because they do not rely on the advance of technology but purely on the minds of the creators. In many cases these minds are superior to those of modern writers and artists. Remember millions of books published today will not stand the test of time.
Nature may appear beautiful but she was created by a Blind Watchmaker without purpose and she is amoral.
Creativity is not natural it is a gift given in various measures and only to self- aware
humans.

----------


## little-self

What prompts the ‘urge’ in him to seek more and more knowledge or venture deep into space and oceans; Nay the whole of Nature. Where from he gets this ‘urge’?
After dematerialization of matter: when the reverse process (Big-Crunch) of evolution sets in, gross bodies disintegrate into elements and elements break into subtle particles, which merge into each other, and finally constrict into a Single-Particle! This basic Seed later becomes the cause of Creation. This Seed contains in it the memory (conscious) of all the annihilated matter (inert mass) as well as of the living beings. As memory is nothing but the Conscious: In this case Supra-Conscious as the conscious of all the circles has been subsumed back in the Original (basic) Seed. That, when the recycle of evolution begins again, It (Conscious) fulfills Its urge (memory) only through projection, which blossoms as Nature! Conscious is the subtle picture (replicate) of all that exists. Even when matter is annihilated, it’s conscious as memory never ‘dies’. The basic nature of each particle is to duplicate itself. This nature is the ‘urge’, which prompts each particle, element in Nature to duplicate itself and transmute into further improvisations—which are however already planted (stored) in memory cells/particles.
The true replicate of Nature is human mind. It contains and has the capacity to contain all the data of Nature, in its memory cells, which form into groups of memory chambers, by interlinking the cells of same nature; thus arranging them subject wise. The conscious (active memory) of each brain is equivalent to the enlightened knowledge of each age (era). However it is a separate matter, as to why some geniuses are alive to this knowledge while the rest of humanity remains ignorant or bereft of it. This is an interesting issue worth probing! Knowledge, also known as conscious or memory also seeks its release from latent form which entirely depends on the intensity of will or urge of that entity or circle (in space), in which it is stored. The material projections which are constantly taking shape in Nature are the result of that urge, i.e. conscious-state-of-memory. Each element in Nature has an assigned role, which it plays according to the memory—the plan, stored within its particles, which constitute that element. Their permutation, transmutation and improvisation are, all according to the Grand-Design, which unfold gradually as is originally arranged (contracted) into the Basic-Seed! 
Nature has to expand to its ultimate grandeur: When its elements are at their peak and harmoniously balanced, they would display their dazzling beauty!
Human mind has also to complete its journey by realizing/ expending/exhausting its ‘memory’—stored in its memory cells. That is possible only through their material projection.
As the fulfillment of Nature’s design (of Original-Memory-Seed) through its material projections (creations) is far ahead of mans’ realisation: Human mind deceives itself by superficial (false) projections; fantasized by its imagination. The imagination is a dream, an illusion, a subtle replication, which ultimately transforms into material projections gradually, in graded quality of life. cont..........

----------


## Magnocrat

It is man's curiosity that makes him probe and that is result of his self- awareness. He was not content to live as a hunter- gatherer so he began to harness plants and crops were born. He was not content with stone tools so he discovered bronze.
You know the problem with curiosity ; it can unleash Pandoras box.
Atoms have no urge to reproduce they react to circumstances and always in the same way. Hydrogen reacts with oxygen to produce water ; that is its property and the properties of the elements are laid out in the periodic table. Nature is not fulfilling a design that interpretation is our fantasy banished by Charles Darwin for the biological world and by physicists for the material world.

----------


## little-self

"Nature is not fulfilling a design"
But creations of Nature are definitely fulfilling its design! You must have heard about DNA Code 'message'! We are only the product of the design our forefathers designed! Entire history of creation is stored in our brain cells (messages/memory cells)! Darwin focused on one aspect, whereas other factors like sociology, economic, biology, philosophy, physics, chemistry, cosmology, spirituality etc., & many others. The list is long.
All of these aspects/facets of Nature structure/ guide our lives on pre-determined factors (discovered knowledge)! Indian ancient thought labels DNA code as ‘samaskara’, the difference is only in language/vocabulary!

----------


## Magnocrat

That is the great problem with evolution it looks exactly like design and it is why the Christian apologist William Paley coined the concept of the Watchmaker.
Richard Dawkins explains this extensively in his book 'The Blind Watchmaker , infact he declares Paley's augument was inrefutable before Darwin . 
Darwin used the term natural selection but was at pains to point out it had no end in view and no plan or aim, but was largely driven by survival.
The human mind seeks a plan and sees one all around him, it fits but is it true.
Inorganic chemicals often crystalize in geometrical shapes they have no plan its how they fit together. Mr Dawkins explains it far better than I can.

----------


## little-self

We can wait till he (Mr Dawkins) explains? & during the interim the ls. 'll be able to explain his point of view!

----------


## little-self

The incompatibility between Nature and the human mind’s realization of their respective goal’s end, i.e. the realization of their respective intelligence’s (memory) optimum attainment, has compelled man to look inward! As Nature’s fulfillment of its obligation lies in realizing its grand design of C-S-D; humanity’s’ aim is to master Nature and produce its replicate! Nature being the projection of the Elementary-Seed, the human mind also evolves from its Conscious (memory)! Nature cannot go beyond fulfilling its assigned role, human mind goes beyond its gross minds’ sphere and can master the former, as the same mind is tooled with higher level of consciousness—in which the gross mind is embodied. Nature is bound with its own Principle (Intelligence), the human intelligence is capable of more: not only it is able to replicate its (Nature) creations but master the very principles (laws), within which It is bound.
Nature is the product (projection) of energy; that is why it is classed inert and transient. Human beings—Its creation—are linked to life-Principle (Being), that is why they are called human ‘beings’. Nature is subject to its inscrutable laws of C-S-D; that is why it is called phenomenal/ephemeral material creation! Human beings, on the contrary are linked directly to ‘Existence’—the never changing, non-dying principle of ‘Being’: that is how; they are called ‘Divine’. Nature’s study is called science, whereas study of Divine is called spirituality. The scope of natural science is limited to material cosmos: spirituality has no bonds of ephemeral world’s laws: Its ‘essence’ of quest is not only pervading Nature and its creations, but it seeks those realms, which are not the subject of mind—but it’s Source!
The ‘compressed’ Supra-Conscious(ness) that lies latent in its micro state—Casual (Original-Seed), when impelled by innate urge (Will/Sankalp) to evolve into material manifestation, all the images (of memory) stored (reflected) in subtle forms, derive their ‘live’—Being principle—from Divine. 
Divinity is not something mystical or magical, as stated earlier; It is the essence of Existence. Nature, as is commonly believed, is not self-sustaining, it has its source from Existence—all pervasive Supra-Consciousness (Brahman) —That too is sustained by Divinity. In fact Divinity-Existence-Nature and their material projections are not some ‘mythical elements’! They are always there! They have no source and are not separate entities. These are Conscious circles reflected in three states of, Casual-Subtle-Gross. The composite essence of these three is; That— which is beyond description and conception, though attainable! 
The ‘urge’ which impelled the manifestation of impressions (memory-images) on the screen of Supra-Conscious (-ness) has equipped all living beings with the quality of ‘curiosity/urge’. Human beings are equipped with an additional quality of ‘quest’. It is the sense of curiosity that unfolds the secrets of Nature. The quality of quest withdraws the mind from Nature and lets it consume itself in its own flames of curiosity (desire) with the inspiration of ‘quest’. Curiosity flames the senses, sprouts desires and derives the mind in the material projection of Nature. Quest retracts it back and after having itself ‘acquainted’ with it fully, assimilates in Existence. That is the state when an individual-self (identity) realizes its true identity—the Self, and enjoys its everlasting, inexhaustible Effulgence. cont.......

----------


## Magnocrat

I understand your desire to paint a much bigger picture of humanity than evidence allows ,men have always done that throughout history. You are guilty of making us far more important than present knowledge suggests.
Richard Dawkins when read between the lines is very sad that science has unraveled what it has. He is an educated man brought up in the church , versed in poetry and art as are many who felt forced to abandon faith.
Pantheism insists on a great unity of spiritual and physical ; the oneness of creation ,but nature is red in tooth and claw their is no room for such sentiments.

----------


## little-self

When one is putting up a paper/treatise/thesis on ‘thought’ the best course to confront is to put up a better paper which is more logical! An idea can be ‘killed’ by another idea but logic can only be improvised by more enlightened logic; that is how philosophy was founded & developed, by removing iignorance, layer by layer, by the galaxy of philosophers! 
You are advised that instead of throwing some names, pl. put your logic in more erudite manner, in your valued thread so that we all have the privilege to share glimpses of your enlightenment! As for theists vs. atheists/ agnostics, our country produced far more better logicians than Dawkins as they had developed one school of thought , exclusively on the subject named “Nyaya (Reasoning) Yoga more than five thousand years ago. Moreover ancient Indian thought was not based on any concept or religion but on six schools of ‘thoughts’, hence we are more conversant with ‘this’ kind of logic! Regards

----------


## Magnocrat

I do my best but ask you to remember I'm a layman and I look to many experts in their fields to help me grasp the latest position of knowledge on a given subject.
Richard Dawkins is an expert biologist so we need to listen to him in this field. Of course ,like us all, he has many other ideas some linked to biology, others unlinked.
Enlightenment is not mine or yours it belongs to mankind. We are fortunate to be able to listen to greater minds than ours from history to the present day. Karl Popper introduced his testability criterion into science and it has tidied up many lose ends.
Popper does not say hypotheses are of no use if they cannot be falsified merely that they cannot be counted as true.

----------


## little-self

Healthy comments are highly appreciated & valued! You are welcome sir, have fun!
a passing reference:
"https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/einstein-philscience/

Late in 1944, Albert Einstein received a letter from Robert Thornton, a young African-American philosopher of science who had just finished his Ph.D. under Herbert Feigl at Minnesota and was beginning a new job teaching physics at the University of Puerto Rico, Mayaguez. He had written to solicit from Einstein a few supportive words on behalf of his efforts to introduce “as much of the philosophy of science as possible” into the modern physics course that he was to teach the following spring (Thornton to Einstein, 28 November 1944, EA 61–573).[1] Here is what Einstein offered in reply:
I fully agree with you about the significance and educational value of methodology as well as history and philosophy of science. So many people today—and even professional scientists—seem to me like somebody who has seen thousands of trees but has never seen a forest. A knowledge of the historic and philosophical background gives that kind of independence from prejudices of his generation from which most scientists are suffering. This independence created by philosophical insight is—in my opinion—the mark of distinction between a mere artisan or specialist and a real seeker after truth. (Einstein to Thornton, 7 December 1944, EA 61-574)
That Einstein meant what he said about the relevance of philosophy to physics is evidenced by the fact that he had been saying more or less the same thing for decades. Thus, in a 1916 memorial note for Ernst Mach, a physicist and philosopher to whom Einstein owed a special debt, he wrote:
How does it happen that a properly endowed natural scientist comes to concern himself with epistemology? Is there no more valuable work in his specialty? I hear many of my colleagues saying, and I sense it from many more, that they feel this way. I cannot share this sentiment. When I think about the ablest students whom I have encountered in my teaching, that is, those who distinguish themselves by their independence of judgment and not merely their quick-wittedness, I can affirm that they had a vigorous interest in epistemology. They happily began discussions about the goals and methods of science, and they showed unequivocally, through their tenacity in defending their views, that the subject seemed important to them. Indeed, one should not be surprised at this. (Einstein 1916, 101)
How, exactly, does the philosophical habit of mind provide the physicist with such “independence of judgment”? Einstein goes on to explain:
Concepts that have proven useful in ordering things easily achieve such an authority over us that we forget their earthly origins and accept them as unalterable givens. Thus they come to be stamped as “necessities of thought,” “a priori givens,” etc. The path of scientific advance is often made impassable for a long time through such errors. For that reason, it is by no means an idle game if we become practiced in analyzing the long commonplace concepts and exhibiting those circumstances upon which their justification and usefulness depend, how they have grown up, individually, out of the givens of experience. By this means, their all-too-great authority will be broken. They will be removed if they cannot be properly legitimated, corrected if their correlation with given things be far too superfluous, replaced by others if a new system can be established that we prefer for whatever reason. (Einstein 1916, 102)
One is not surprised at Einstein's then citing Mach's critical analysis of the Newtonian conception of absolute space as a paradigm of what Mach, himself, termed the “historical-critical” method of philosophical analysis (Einstein 1916, 101, citing Ch. 2, §§ 6–7 of Mach's Mechanik, most likely the third edition, Mach 1897). 
The place of philosophy in physics was a theme to which Einstein returned time and again, it being clearly an issue of deep importance to him. Sometimes he adopts a modest pose, as in this oft-quoted remark from his 1933 Spencer Lecture:
If you wish to learn from the theoretical physicist anything about the methods which he uses, I would give you the following piece of advice: Don't listen to his words, examine his achievements. For to the discoverer in that field, the constructions of his imagination appear so necessary and so natural that he is apt to treat them not as the creations of his thoughts but as given realities. (Einstein 1933, 5–6)"

----------


## Magnocrat

Einstein was the genius of the age and he was gifted enough to question the established bedrock of Newtonian science. We must remember he did not replace it and Newtonian physics is still taught everywhere and holds good for most practical uses. Most of us consider time to be absolute, as did Newton but Einstein demonstrated at high speeds it is linked to space which he called spacetime.
Philosophy is unavoidable to most thinking people whether they are scientific or not; we all have a philosophy that shapes our view of what we call reality.

----------


## little-self

The study of Nature (self/conscious) is the first essential prerequisite for understanding the Self—Supra-Conscious, Existence, Being, Divinity. These are the layers of Consciousness, which unfold in staggered manner and reveal the inner-core, which is nothing but the ‘known’—our own-Self: That the Conscious which is embodied in an individual, is the same, that pervades the cosmos! That the intelligence which each individual supports, when added with all other cosmic bodies intelligence, becomes Cosmic/Supra-Conscious. Divine Principle is the same, whether It is in inert or living beings! 
Gradually the science is also accepting that there is hardly any difference between the physical brain and the (subtle) mind. Mind is a physical reality: it is the personalization of the brain. There are 100 billion brain cells, each cell has 100,000 connections. At the time of birth, a child has almost all the brain cells, but these connections grow, in accordance to the kind of experience we go through, the sort of things or the sort of life we live! Thus our brain would constantly be evolving and every time we interpret something in the world, new connections grow and there are changes at the molecular, chemical and cerebral levels. A new dimension has been added to ‘personalization’. Thus its reactions, reflections would be based in the light of ‘happened’ episodes, i.e. acquired knowledge/stored memories! That is; our reactions are the reflections of the kind of data the brain cell have stored by establishing new connections. Had it not been so, we would have been true replicate of our ancestors—the first Homo sapiens, about 100,000 years ago, and human persona would have been the engineered product of their genes, in behavior as well as culture.
There is another version too. Most of the human facets, like honesty, altruism, intelligence, musical and artistic abilities and even spirituality are, to some extent, genetically determined! Other characteristics, viz. aggression, risk taking, sociability, recognition, memory, language, reading, self-consciousness, are also influenced genetically. As neuroscience is still at formative stage—compared to the rest of the sciences—soon it would know the entire sequence of three billion base pairs, which make up human genome.
This, undisputedly, establishes that there are both, predetermined (genetic) as well as external influences (cell connections) which are inherited and later, acquired knowledge that determine our lives. Therefore it is the mind that controls the mind, both, externally as well as internally and it is also subject to both of these influences. 
Human race is going to witness significant changes in genetic engineering, manipulation in cells’ connections and transplantation of carbon (natural) brain with silicon. Artificial intelligence—intelligent machines—would usher in new crops of generations, and create matter by deciphering the hereto unknown conscious elements present in ‘particle’. All this would open unimaginable custom made, artificial beauty of man and material: That new vistas would come into being! A synthetic man, brain, intelligence and conscious would produce categories of life in artificially created world. All of this would be a material reality (artificial) by cracking and manipulating the conscious in cell and the particle. The extension (mergence) of cells’ conscious with that of the particle would be the next ultimate, human intelligence would encounter. Many more of such innovations would ultimately lay the foundation of artificially engineered world peopled with artificial life! 
There is nothing unique about this! The material projections in Nature too, are created from conscious-intelligence. Material creation, whether by human brain or by the Integrated-Intelligence is one and the same thing. The Conscious—individualized in human (living beings’) brain—is the same that pervades the cosmos. It is the compacted version of Cosmic-Intelligence. Intelligence is the basic source of Nature. But it is Divine Principle that activates Intelligence. In Nature or mind, It lies latent in the form of memory, conscious, knowledge. It is inert reflection of inert mass. Intelligence in inert or machine is programmed, but in human brain it has the additional scope of unbridled evolvement (of Conscious-ness).

----------


## Magnocrat

All fine dramatic stuff which makes it sound as if we are on the road to some great conscious revelation. If you believe our brains were created as a result of special selection then they were made to survive and not to unravel the complex problems of the universe. Like Alfred Wallace you may not believe that and that his paradox was correct that some I intervention was needed to create the human mind. Wallace became a spiritualist. Then of course anything goes we are God-like and made in his Image.

----------


## YesNo

> Many more of such innovations would ultimately lay the foundation of artificially engineered world peopled with artificial life!


I don't think this will happen, however, your discussion of consciousness goes in the right direction of emphasizing consciousness rather than unconscious matter. 

People who promote artificial intelligence assume there are two valid positions: (1) _strong AI_ where the machines are really conscious or (2) _weak AI_ where the machines look like they are conscious to us. This is the final, cornered position left for materialism: prove that everything is a reductionist machine by building an AI that is "conscious". Logically (see Godel's incompleteness theorem) and philosophically (see Searle's Chinese room argument), this project has already been invalidated.

There is a third view that I expect most people will increasingly take as they get used to cars driving themselves and unmanned space exploration: (3) _no AI_. This is where people use their smart phones and neural-network feedback apps to do useful work knowing there is only a program and not some internal consciousness driving it. The consciousness telling our machines what to do will be our consciousness not their own.

----------


## little-self

The silicon chip can produce logic but not creativity. Only conscious Self (life-principle) is capable of producing conscious. Intuition and commonsense cannot be in the preview of computer. Emotions are at the core of conscious, whose ideal reflector is the body. The scientists are yet to locate its (conscious) center, although electrical impulses—which come in the science field—are their carrier frequencies. To have their feelings (experiences), brain and body are the appropriate medium. Though conscious is there in inert too, but its fructifying elements—creativity, self-enlightenment—and finally their merging in their own effulgent Self, is only possible in human body. 
The beauty of human body is that not only its each cell is not only conscious, live and creative, but is also possessed with the capability to extend (evolve) itself like the particle, unto a full-fledged biological world. As the material world is the creation of ‘particle’, biological world is the creation of cell! The cell is the organic form of the particle. So localization of conscious centre in human body is like locating conscious in space! Each and every cell, as well as particle is conscious. All are inter-connected with electrical impulses, but each element in Nature, like a limb in the body, reflects its own ‘local’ memory. Like the total mass of a galaxy is linked with a black hole, nerve centers in the body are linked to the brain. The central point in human body is the spiritual heart, as is the black hole in a galaxy—the centre of gravity. The core of spirituality is Divine-Principle, as magnetic energy is at the core of black holes!
If these two centers of matter i.e. Existence and life (Being), are compacted in ‘human beings’, this hypothesis is unacceptable to the scientific faculty, as they lack the knowledge of an all important subject—spirituality, the subject which enlightens the system that transmutes the inorganic into organic. This is the core of human ingenuity, which has baffled the limited human intelligence. Though the scope of human intelligence is as vast, as the vast cosmos it permeate into, but its activation (enlightenment) is determined by the conscious (knowledge) it is exposed to!

----------


## Magnocrat

Your getting into realms of fantasy again most of the cells in the human body are not human , they have evolved with us. 
We are products of special selection not Lords of Creation however much we may wish to be.

----------


## little-self

Acceptance of conscious in particle and its further transmutation into organic, is considered, the part of evolution’s process. However in the meanwhile, when this process is still in the formative stage—hence incomplete—and a ‘role-model’ of human perfection appears in a diminutive human form, who seems to possess all the powers/qualities of Nature and its Creator, the scientific mind rattles in disbelief and negativism! Because it is not in their books! This is the only subject or an object, which instantly and simultaneously invites both ridicule and reverence.
Human incarnation from inorganic to organic is acceptable, but God’s Incarnation in human form (organic) is not acceptable! How ridiculous!
Each particle is complete unto itself and when it duplicates, its ‘parts’ inherits the qualities of its originator—the Whole. It is same as in the case of a cell. The visible diversity in the various categories of particles and cells, is in their level of activation of conscious (-ness) —the state of evolution! In very rare cases, a perfectly activated cell—in ‘Whom’ is embodied the conscious of the both; that of a particle and the cell—it produces its replicate in human form! The scientist fraternity fails to acknowledge this wonder. Because they have been taught: Conscious reveals only in graded form, i.e., the unfolding of conscious knowledge (of Nature) is through the slow process of evolution! 
Can human ingenuity produce such an ‘entity’? Yes, it is a logical possibility! As the knowledge continues to grow, since the age of three, the brain continues to grow also the connections of those cells which belong to each subject under the sky. The data-bank of the genius is the envy of all. But as told earlier, no brain has used more than seven percent of its intelligence. Now let us be optimistic by supposing; there might be a ‘chance’ conjunction of all the cells and their connections—that brain would be the perfect replicate of Nature! Stretch the imagination further and suppose that brain’s capacity is fully utilized and that specimen of man, who is fully conscious of the total knowledge of the Nature—he would be the human answer to God’s Incarnation! 
The Constant-Integrated-Consciousness, which is the total sum of intelligence in Nature, has no beginning, no end! It simply is there. The creation of ephemeral world projects in Consciousness, on the basis of its memories, which are always involved in the cycle of Big-Crunch and Big-Bang, i.e. annihilation and creation of matter. The memory of the cosmos is, either latent in the Original Seed or its existence is potent in Its creations. The Intelligence which is the cause of Creation—as well its creations—is the same which is stored in human minds and creates its own field of consciousness, in direct proportion to the knowledge received through the medium of senses or from other sources (interstellar bodies etc)—not yet known. When the total knowledge of Nature is transferred to human brain, which it is capable of storing, and it is conscious of this knowledge also—it transforms into Intelligence. As there is no difference between the two—external and internal, the conscious level of human beings—with its totality of knowledge-conscious-mind transforms itself into C-I-C. And if Intelligence in Nature has the power to create itself—as is the case, then why not the same Intelligence in human being—which is stored in it in exact form—be able to create Nature! Provided, of course, ‘That’ human ‘Being’ is the one, who is fully conscious of the Totality of Nature and the Consciousness!
But this is a far from a practical eventuality, as human race has been able to utilize only a fraction of its brain, that too in a very rare cases!

----------


## YesNo

> The silicon chip can produce logic but not creativity. Only conscious Self (life-principle) is capable of producing conscious. Intuition and commonsense cannot be in the preview of computer. Emotions are at the core of conscious, whose ideal reflector is the body. The scientists are yet to locate its (conscious) center, although electrical impulses—which come in the science field—are their carrier frequencies. To have their feelings (experiences), brain and body are the appropriate medium. Though conscious is there in inert too, but its fructifying elements—creativity, self-enlightenment—and finally their merging in their own effulgent Self, is only possible in human body. 
> The beauty of human body is that not only its each cell is not only conscious, live and creative, but is also possessed with the capability to extend (evolve) itself like the particle, unto a full-fledged biological world. As the material world is the creation of ‘particle’, biological world is the creation of cell! The cell is the organic form of the particle. So localization of conscious centre in human body is like locating conscious in space! Each and every cell, as well as particle is conscious. All are inter-connected with electrical impulses, but each element in Nature, like a limb in the body, reflects its own ‘local’ memory. Like the total mass of a galaxy is linked with a black hole, nerve centers in the body are linked to the brain. The central point in human body is the spiritual heart, as is the black hole in a galaxy—the centre of gravity. The core of spirituality is Divine-Principle, as magnetic energy is at the core of black holes!
> If these two centers of matter i.e. Existence and life (Being), are compacted in ‘human beings’, this hypothesis is unacceptable to the scientific faculty, as they lack the knowledge of an all important subject—spirituality, the subject which enlightens the system that transmutes the inorganic into organic. This is the core of human ingenuity, which has baffled the limited human intelligence. Though the scope of human intelligence is as vast, as the vast cosmos it permeate into, but its activation (enlightenment) is determined by the conscious (knowledge) it is exposed to!


I like the idea of the human body "locating consciousness in space".

However, I don't trust metaphors such as the following "All are inter-connected with electrical impulses". I think we need to move away from _individual_ atoms, particles and even human beings toward groups connected not by something believed to be unconscious such as electrical impulses but by a more comprehensive consciousness.

There may not be any "black holes". A black hole is a point of space with no diameter but which has enough mass so that its gravity prevents light from leaving it. On the surface these concepts do not make sense, but they are derived from Einstein's gravitational theory. All that is observed are stars rotating about centers with enough speed that this particular preferred gravitational theory assumes a black hole must be there. Other theories (see John Moffatt) don't need black holes nor dark matter and energy to explain these observations. The existence of these other theories should make us cautious about thinking in terms of objects that may not exist.

The idea that the brain is primary may also be an error. It may well be the heart or some heart-brain combination. I won't go into that unless you are interested, but what it suggests is our metaphors about the "brain" may be leading us astray as well and especially leading astray people who are interested in spirituality and how science supports spirituality.

----------


## little-self

|It may well be the heart or some heart-brain combination."
we 'll discuss about 'spiritual-heart' later!

----------


## YesNo

What I find interesting is "heart rate coherence" although I have just started looking at it.

----------


## little-self

Then Divine-Incarnation is a myth!
And God is Born. The physicists, cosmologists and astronauts the world over, have ‘invented’ so many theories about the creation of the Universe: fortunately there are not many takers, so these ‘theories’ have not so for been universally accepted. Some of these are really like nursery fables, not worthy of serious consideration! 
Since nineteen eighties, the cosmologists have been promising that they are on the verge of discovering ToE (Theory of Everything). Their promised dateline, i.e. last millennium’s end has come and gone, but the ultimate of their imagination—ToE is still in fermentation. Mind, this theory had to be entirely based on conjunctions—imagined classic calculations! The biggest lacuna in the science of cosmology is its helpless state of limited sphere within which its scientists are required to work. It is entirely based on mathematical calculations, which cannot stand the test of practical verification. Our own galaxy, which is 100000 light years in diameter, has some 200 billion stars, and it takes the sun to complete its circuit some 225 million years. And there are millions or billions more such milky ways. The mystery of black hole and the gawking missing mass of matter in each galaxy is still to be solved. The classic theory of black hole; that the entire universe, itself, is a black hole and it is the cause as well as the annihilating element of matter, is buying more and more takers. Interstellar, inter-matter distances are so vast and the scale of even light years is proving insignificant to measure their distance from earth or from each other. Now that we have some more reliable instrument for the purpose! The Red-shift too is not a proven method. Cosmology is thus a subject, purely based on unproven theories and has yet to promote itself to laboratory grade. It is still in a dream state to prove its voracity in field, when the sphere of that field is cosmos itself! To fictionalize it further, it is a unique subject, whose antecedents are entirely based on past: For whatever is seen or observed in space has ‘happened’ in past. Even the secret of Nature (creation) lies in past. To understand Creation, scientists are going back in time. But the tool with which they are looking into past, is very insignificant and a very poor performer. Their only method to measure time is light, whose speed is slow, considering the distances involved. By the speed of light, human race shall never be able to unravel the secrets of Creation. Einstein’s theory of relativity, that nothing can travel faster than light, has now been nullified by another German scientist, who has discovered the speed of musical vibrations, five time more than of light. In another significant development, there are encouraging reports that some scientists are working on the possibility of stopping the time and reach its starting point or even going beyond minus zero time. This has opened the backward gates of time and soon we shall be able to travel backward in time!
Even going through the route of the matter, the birth of the Universe: “at Brookhaven National Laboratory, physicists created ultra dense matter (the hottest, densest matter), similar to conditions, which existed a few millionths of a second after the Big Bang. An atomic nucleus consists of protons and neutrons, which in turn, consist of smaller particles, quarks. Quarks are held together by still another type of particle, gluons. In ordinary matter, it is impossible to pull out an individual quark or gluon. But with hot temperatures and high pressures, physicists theorize, the gluon binding loosen, and the quarks can swim free, melting protons and neutrons into a new state of matter, quark-gluon plasma. Same were the conclusions drawn at CERN, in 2000. but the international teams performing the experiments (at Brookhaven) stopped short of saying they had created a new state of matter in which protons and neutrons, the building blocks of matter, had dissolved into a soup of smaller particles”(TOI DT.20.6.03, By Kenneth Chang)). What we are forgetting, like the physicists is, matter also dissolves in the ‘Divine-force’ of attraction, a stateless state, where neither energy nor magnetic energy exist!
Going by the present standards of scientific advancement, the scope of uncovering the secrets of Creation is very bleak. At best there shall be coming (unproven) classical theories; perhaps the much hyped about ToE—only theories based on conjunctions! Till then the secrets of our Creation lies in far distant ‘past’. Whether we live in past or in future, shall only be decided, when the present is discovered conclusively.

----------


## little-self

Our rational mind protests at this preposterous assertion! The scientists would certify the present as ‘live’ because there is life in Nature. But if we happen to go back in time into past, the scenario would be as authentic as it is ‘visible’ to the naked eyes. There is moving mass of galaxies in the space, which is ‘visible’ to the scientific eyes, but in reality, it is the image of past ‘happenings’ which existed in past; perhaps billions of light years ago. What we are trying to find out or chasing, is a mirage!
But the man has put foot on moon and is probing the depths of other planets and is also reaching out still deeper via other means. If we go back in time, the objects which appear on our computer screens are those which exist in future! As when we target an object in a far off galaxy or on some planet in our own solar family; as a sequel to photo images sent by Hubble or some other objects like the ‘Opportunity’ rover at Mars, but by the time our probing satellite reaches the target planet, or the images sent by them reach us, in all probability the ‘target’ object might have been obliterated and what we find in its place is the future, which came into being after the probe had left the earth or the image had reached. Or does time exist at all! Time is directly related to motion (light), which happens to be the creation of energy. In the critical state of singularity (another theory) time simply does not exist; it stops forever. The state of singularities always occurs either in future (like the singularities of gravitational collapse) or entirely in past (like the big bang). 
From whatever theory we start with viz. quantum, gravity, big bang, black hole, inflationary, matter/antimatter, bubble, string, uncertainty; the final scenario that emerges, is a big void—i.e. Zero! (As the sum total of matter in the universe is Zero) This exactly is the state from where the spiritualists start. They are, thus, the real scientists, and not the religious zealots who make distinctions on the bases of sectarian religions, whose ‘content’ is not universal but confined in the narrow boundaries of their bipartisan theologies.
The day human memory cells become conscious; its (mind) horizon of enquiry starts expanding. This ‘exposure’ makes it adept in adaptability, perseverance and in process it acquires colossal amount of knowledge of outer worlds. As a result human conscious, without it being aware, gets acclimatized to high dozes of gravitational fields (dimensions). This manifestation projects through high degree of elevation of ‘personal’ consciousness. As the brain is composite units of three billion diverse chemical connections, its power of assimilation is as diverse and encompassing: But despite its enormity, its scope is limited only to the extent it has been ‘exposed’. Meaning; it reacts, reflects and resounds, in accordance to the ‘data’ stored therein. (Of course data increase or decrease as the circumstances warrant). Beyond that its scope is Zero.
Memory—the mind—proves very insignificant when it encounters the grandeur, the Nature displays, until it is fully conscious and the mind is elevated to its true stature of wisdom!

----------


## YesNo

I am not following your arguments. If you have links giving more information that would be helpful.

For example, you wrote, "that nothing can travel faster than light, has now been nullified by another German scientist, who has discovered the speed of musical vibrations, five time more than of light". Could you provide a link giving more information on this?

----------


## little-self

The purpose of education is to remove ignorance. Removal of ignorance is consciousness of knowledge. The object of education, whether it be internal (spiritual) or external (Nature) is one: study of Creation—of Self/Nature. The goal, too, is the same— the Creator. 
The first logical achievement in this direction is the discovery of ‘zero state’. In the spiritual parlance as well as in scientific discipline, zero is equally important and a verifiable fact too. The scientific pursuits lead to the state of singularity, where time stops. In the same manner, the mind also exhausts its knowledge and can reach the same state of zero. As a child does nor have any memory at birth, similarly Creation, at its beginning has no element of time. Time and mind have the same qualities, viz. energy, motion, light, conscious particles (memory storage cells). But mind possesses one additional quality of imagination.
Do we infer, Nature and mind are two distant entities and are devoid of memory? If Nature and life (beings) are one time affair, then yes! But we have started with a theistic mind-set, therefore believing and ascribing to the ‘theory’ of re-incarnation. We travel back to the beginning of time, traversing shadows of objects which existed in past. Similarly in the pursuit of the Self, by self-enquiry, we travel through the by-lanes of memory chambers of past experiences and at the end, in both cases, there is a big void.
Reaching the big void, does not mean that zero is the end all! Time and wisdom are not the goals of our search or research. As time is one of the qualities of energy, wisdom too is one of the attributes of the mind. Time is finite like mind. Both relate to the material existence of Nature. As energy is the material cause of Creation/Nature—it cannot be eternal as its cause is finite. Zero is a state of neutrality, not the absence of ‘Existence’. It is neutral point from where energy, motion and time begin. Conscious in cosmos is not memory: Memory is conscious because of it. Therefore mind and memory exist because of Conscious. Conscious, on its own, has no memory. It is the sound, in its three states viz. casual (radiations), subtle (vibration), gross (reaction/resound), which creates forms and images, whose entire bio-data is reflected (stored) in cosmic-conscious particles/memory cells.
As radiation and vibration have their origin in sound, energy is the cause of matter. Everything, matter, energy or magnetic-energy or sound, have their ‘source’. Only thereafter there a state, which could be described as zero state?
Our search into the mechanism of material creations, often encounters dead ends of the penultimate state of scientific discoveries. These are only the transitional mental zones, wherein Nature boosts the conceptual levels of the mind. For the genius these dead ends or the transitional zones are the boosters, which reinvigorate the dead/zero zones of the mind and remove the mental blocks, set in due to exhaustion of conscious stored knowledge and had thus stalled further extension of ‘thought’. These mental blocks/transitional zones cannot be described as zero state of mind or matter. At individual level each mind has its limitation. Though knowledge is progressive, but there are always transitional periods, before the next heights of its achievements are attained. The individual minds may have temporary impasse, before their elevation to higher level of enlightenment. But Cosmic-Mind, on the contrary, is always fully integrated. Individual mind is in the process of evolvement but Cosmic-Mind is fully evolved. 
• Then should it be taken, the Cosmic-Mind, does not represent the individual minds, which are still in the process of evolvement, hence incomplete?
• Why human brain is equipped with a particular number of neurons, with their predetermined capacity of interconnectivity? 
• Who is to decide the efficacy of these statements?
Obviously it is Nature, which decides the degree of evolution and the extent of its revelation of its multifarious aspects and the designing of its creations, along with the desired tools! It is not that human brain was always equipped with 100 billion neurons. As the extent of its (Nature) evolvement, so the conscious level capacity of its creations is determined! But the level of individual conscious is proportionate to the level of conscious knowledge it is exposed to. 
There are hundreds of disciplines presently, which are further staggered in thousands of branches of knowledge. Each scientist specializes in one branch of a discipline. So his conscious level is limited only to the extent his brain is able to store data of that discipline. His brain would grow only as many connections. His brain has utilized a fraction of its capacity; leaving unutilized a major part of its potential capacity. 
There are still countless facets of Nature, about which we are unaware, but we are happy in our ignorance! This does not mean, Nature has stopped its evolutionary cycle. However infinitesimal our discoveries might be, Nature is always engaged in its cycle of C-S-D. The dazzling scenarios being constantly choreographed by It, are meticulously zeroed in the particles. The entire knowledge of evolution is stored in these tiny particles in the form of radiation, vibration and resounds. So far the physicists have assumed there are 154 types of particles and there may be countless others too, depending on the subtlety of evolution, the depths we have fathomed in the space! Before the split of the ‘Original-Seed’, the conditions were quite ideal, i.e., non-active. Only after its splitting—on account of the activation of the latent energy in it—did the process of Creation, formation of matter and transformation of matter into organism came about in due course of time! Since the Creation, energy, matter and the elements have gone through various stages of permutations, as a result whereof building block evolved into new dimensions and their further permutation created new successive universes. History (memory) of each new universe is ensconced in graded forms, in the succeeding families of particles. Cosmic knowledge is encoded in these groups of particles and sub-particles, each representing important link in the evolution of Nature.

----------


## little-self

Human brain too was evolved by Nature, to accommodate its knowledge in entirety, at each phase of its development. That is why its storage capacity (of memory/neurons etc.) is predetermined. Though individual brain may not be conscious of this enormous knowledge, but it is fully capable to storing, in entirety, the cosmic knowledge transmitted to it via subtle frequencies of radiations. But this data along with the genetically inherited is stored in these neurons, which are more subtle—thereby store only subtle data—than the data received through the senses. The formers don’t establish (grow) inter-connection with those neurons which are storing the data received through the senses. Senses in their gross form are incapable of handling such types of ‘data’, which is very subtle in nature and is also stored in subtle cells. Atmospheric conscious is not the right medium to activate them from their latent state. Only elevated conscious, which has annihilated elements of gross from it, and is without the traces of unwanted negative or even the positive tendencies—the byproduct of the senses—, can reactivate the latent cells after having merged (connected) with them. This state of the mind does not connote, as a whole, the total sum of ephemeral worlds’ intelligence, which hardly comprises one tenth of the total cosmos. It merely represents a fraction of the space, which according to one version of the cosmologists, is still expanding. 
Individual intelligence, even at its peak, is as incomplete as the ephemeral universe. Thus the cosmic-intelligence as is generally perceived, is a misnomer, since it represents only about ten percent of visible space which constituted its mass. Even in the ephemeral world there are areas where matter is absent or non-existent. Or it may be in some other format! Even otherwise, the level to which the human brain has been able to activate the intelligence so far, i.e., the up-to-date knowledge of the physical sciences discovered, is of insignificant dimensions, taking into consideration the enormity of still undiscovered gigantic parts of the Nature! Materially formed universe is but a fraction of Nature, which has revealed only a fraction of its splendor. As the material universe represents but an infinitesimal part of the unfathomable Nature, the knowledge gained thus far—though quite credible—is a mere flash in the cosmic brilliance being radiated by billions of stars and other heavenly bodies. Even that is not enough, since this is but a fraction—of the Totality!
According to Einstein “energy cannot be created nor can it be destroyed”. But when energy itself starts annihilating the matter, material cosmic ‘bodies’ disintegrate and matter subsumes in infinite space. It goes back, in subtle form, into the gross particle. Disintegration process continues until gross particles fusion into the subtle particles and assuming the casual state, where energy absolves its inherent innate nature and is merged in the Original-Particle, which is the source of Intelligence that pervades in Itself—the Cosmic-Conscious, that once permeated the entire cosmos and the infinite space! Matter, energy, black holes’ state of singularity or whatever that has the potential of creation of those particles, which create matter: cause themselves in that state: that they are devoid of properties which created them. Senses, mind and the transient universe are vested with the self-annihilating qualities, which never allow them to attain to their perfect state of ‘completion/perfection’. They are ever engaged in the cycle of C-S-D. Because these bodies are permeated only with cosmic-intelligence, which limits itself to its sphere, which is the size of a molecular in the infinite space! Cosmic-consciousness is, thus, of very limited scope. Likewise the ‘conscious’ which pervades our atmosphere and our minds is, too of very limited dimensions! Whatsoever has its source from conscious like cosmic material bodies, are subject to change: that is why the diversity it permeates in, reflect diverse degrees of manifested illumination. Thus it becomes apparent that the consciousness that pervades in material worlds is quite different than the vacuum space, which may be full of subtle particles (matter)! The elevated (filtered/refined) conscious of earth’s atmosphere, which is in pure form, i.e., without the adhesives of the worldly attachments, finds its extension in outer space: since its limit has been achieved, it creates shields of its own and cannot opt out of it. That, its elevation is complete: it has achieved its cycle of evolution: and retains its originality within the circle of its illumination and influence. It is the Original-Seed, which is the cause of creation of the universe, in which we inhibit. This universe is one amongst the many, which are still unknown. Still beyond them are those, whose composition may be, of subtle particles and obviously their conscious state would be more elevated than ours! As the state of elevation of consciousness which each category of particle attains, establishes itself in higher and higher ‘conscious’ levels; simultaneously their creative ability (process) declines correspondingly and their nature of duplication too is effected likewise, till the family of particles—the patriarch of their replicates (the gross level particles),which are stationary in nature—establish their identity and sit apart, completely disassociating from the lower families of particles which are engaged in creation/duplication/replication. These particles, like their counterpart, the brain cells, are layered in conscious circles, duly categorized from higher to lower levels of conscious.

----------


## little-self

From the scenario which Nature provides—both seen and unseen—it becomes easily discernible that zero level state of matter-mass-conscious is a myth. Same is the case of mind-intellect-wisdom parallel state of human elevation. Both in material (energy) and spiritual spheres, the optimum level of conscious/elevation attained is, beyond the state of neutrality. The dead end of both the evolutions—of matter and spirituality—where their completion or perfection is attained is not that of salvation and liberation (Moksh or Nirvan) but state of neutrality. This point of neutrality is deciphered in classic adjectives or in high profile pronouncements, which have become the end goals of the prevalent religions, philosophical treatises and logician’s gospels. It is not that, this state does not exist, and no human being or any entity that is part of Nature is not equipped to reach that ‘state’: Because there is no such state available to him!
In spiritual parlance the state of neutrality is attained when the mind exists no more. As the mind is omnipresent, it roams the cosmos and brings their data to it (individual mind). When there is no material object (ephemeral worlds) in Nature, obviously it ceases to have any existence because its existence depends solely on the existence of the universe/universes.
In scientific language there is no ‘word’ to describe the state that existed before the Creation. For it the answer is a big No. However this big No can be described, as the state when energy is in inanimate or annihilated state, i.e., when the particles have annihilated each other and there is no more active or conscious particle left in the Nature.
But even this scenario does not satisfy the rational mind. As the spiritualists are not satisfied with the state of ‘Nirvan’: the physical scientists are not satisfied with ‘No answer’ theory that confronts their researching brain! 
Obviously the cream of geniuses from both the disciplines has been unable to find the state of Zero condition in their respective field of research.
For the spiritualist, the perfect theory they have propound is, that of Vedhaanth. All others are low standards or lack conviction even among the elevated souls of their own classes. Each religion excepting ‘Vedhaanth philosophy’, takes refuge in the unknown God. Those elevated souls who ‘created’ religions or after whose names these were established, have not left behind ‘convincing’ theories about the ‘existence’ of God, which the general public would easily understand and imbibe. Like the scientists who are trying to find a Unified Theory of Everything, which is supposed to provide answer to all questions relating to the riddle of Creation; the religious masters, neither have left a commonly acceptable theory amongst themselves, nor are they placed on one platform from where could speak in one voice: one theory: one God: and the brotherhood of man. All have told us the ways to control the mind: equal mindedness/equipoise: the resultant state of ‘Nirvan’: which would enable their followers to extricate themselves from the cycle of birth and death and find the ultimate goal of Heaven, Moksh, Salvation etc.—are all but ‘theories’, on whose strength alone none can attain these promised goals! 
But what is salvation, Moksh or for that matter; the most aspired state of “final mergence”? Rosy promises are made in every religion but the deepest depth of their collective wisdom does not lead anyone to the final goal. For the God of each religion is empowered with imaginary powers, which in today’s scientific world are subjected to scorn and joke! 
The highest level of conscious that the spiritualists elevate to—thus discover, in the inner most depths of their Consciousness—was the unparallel wisdom of ‘Vedhaanthik’ truth. According to this philosophy, the entire Jagath (Nature) is Brahman. Brahman is described by ancient seers as, the Universal-One-Soul: Supra-Consciousness: Constant-Integrated-Consciousness. The same universal Soul replicates itself into many and thus leading to diversity in Nature. Each entity in Nature—animate or inanimate—is the manifestation (projection) of the Universal-Soul, thus One! It is the universal soul that duplicates and creates this diversity and ultimately when the seemingly diversity reintegrates after having attained or completed the evolution cycle, all (diversity) merge in the same Universal Soul. All is Brahman. Brahman is the cause of C-S-D. Thus the cause of Creation is—It-Own-Self. That is, it is self-sustainable. To the surprise of the scientists, this theory is almost in agreement to their version. They are also arriving to the conclusion that the cumulative intelligence of the Nature is the cause of Creation. It is energy that ultimately creates matter, intelligence and life. And when it finally starts its backward journey, it disintegrates and subsumes in the eternal black hole. That is; everything comes out of Brahman (energy) and after going through its assumed cycle of sustenance, subsumes in Brahman-Energy (super-dense-magnetic-seed).
These two are plausible theories and may find common meeting ground/platform some day and complement each other!

----------


## little-self

Zero State/Nihilism. Zero is the bottom point from which the reckoning begins on scales. The scientists have found both sides of the scale. They can reasonably measure the force of gravity and the large scale structure of the universe on scales from few miles to million million million million (1 with twenty-four zeros after it) miles. The general theory of relativity has made it possible. Similarly—according to Quantum Mechanics—as small as a millionth of a millionth of an inch can be measured. However it is a different matter these two theories are inconsistent with each other and endeavors are on to find a quantum theory of gravity that would integrate the both. The scales of the science are trying to reach that state in the history of the universe, when its creative process began. That is; how Creation began: what are its governing laws: from where did it come from: where it is going? If it had a beginning, what were the conditions then? Did time begin with the beginning of the Universe and what is its end? All of these questions relate to the Creation. And with the word Creation, the ‘God’ word automatically intervenes!
Although there are so many theories about the Creation, still there is a general consensus—so for—about the acceptability of Friedmann’s model, popularly known as “hot big bang model”. As per this model, the size of the universe is supposed to be zero at the time of the Big-Bang. Even though there is so much matter in the universe (1 with eighty zeros after it, particles) —in the regions, which we can observe! Where from this energy came? As negative gravitational energy exactly cancels the positive energy represented by the matter, (the matter in the universe is made out of the positive energy) the total energy of the universe remains zero. As the cause of Creation is supposed to be ‘energy’*, and until its source (origin) is traced, the riddle of Creation will be an unsolved enigma! To know that, the scientist would have to go back to the ‘event’ when It—the episode of Creation—happened! In accepting the fact—the universe had a beginning, which it definitely had—then it should also have the boundary—the end! And to reach that ‘boundary’, the only known tool at our disposal is space time. But space time is like the surface of the earth, with two more dimensions. Though it (surface) is finite, but it has no edge or the boundary. Time factor is too dubious! Till today there is no conclusive proof to distinguish between the imaginary time and the real time. In the case of finite universe—without boundary or singularity—time applied would be ‘imaginary’. The laws of science also do not distinguish between the forward and backward directions of time. In the real time scenario the universe has a beginning and an end. If the universe has ‘existed’ for infinite time, it would have no boundary, it would be self-contained, and subject neither to creation or destruction. It would just ‘BE’. This is an ideal theory the scientists feel at home, as in such --conditions there is hardly any need of ‘God’. But all scientific theories, relating to Creation are just mathematical models, which exist only in imaginations—though they stand to the tests of the day—only to be, later, discarded and replaced with new ones.

----------


## little-self

*It would be of interest to note, ancient Indian ‘thought’ was so deep and revealing, our Seers had discovered this fact ions ago. Just have a look at a Slok from ‘Rig Vedh’:
“The cosmic energy is the generator of the Universe,
the embryo of waters, the leader of humans, most virile
defender of human race, It remains ever illumined by its
own radiance and It provides sustenance for its beloved
progeny.” Rig Vedh 3.1.12
Another revelation for the modern physicist:
“In the beginning when/There was no before/There was neither being nor Nonbeing/Neither space nor time/Not even the sky beyond/Neither death nor Non-death/No distinction/Between night and day/No protection by anyone/Only shadows/In the absolute dark/Were concealed by shadows/In the ocean of nothingness/That one arose through the power of heat/By its own propulsion/The nameless one, enwrapped in the void/Breathed./And then there was/The Big Bang.
“Primordial sound in space/Reverberated for how long/No one knows/Speech does not know/Who inspires speech?/The broken silence had/Soothing impact/Slowly and slowly/It all cooled down/Galaxies were formed/In the dark recesses/A milky way crowned by /Suns and the moons/Millions of stars appeared/And amid this ordered chaos/There floated into being/A tiny planet—our earth.
“The cosmic forces formed/Cyclical patterns/Air water and biospheres/Gave off heat and fumes/Life drew its components/From these elements/Galactic to subatomic/Order replicated itself/Life appeared on earth/Governed by one grand principle/Which embraces/Every living being/Insects, plants, animals/And of course Man/Very terse poem written by genes/As a living organism/The universe came into existence.
“From blazing Ardor/Cosmic order came riddled with/Light and Rta, the rhythm of order/From thence was born obscure light/And the ocean with its billowing waves/In the river of life/Everything is attuned to everything/Each part inheres the whole/And the whole embraces the parts/All are connected in a very subtle way/All are parts, none is apart…
“From oceans were born seasons/Patterns emerged…/The same life/Pulsated in butterflies/Circles within circles swirled/And blew apart.
“Rivers flowed into oceans/And oceans misted into skies/The skies reached down/To touch the earth/And eternity could be glimpsed/In a grain of sand/The universe danced/In the ‘artifice of eternity’/And no body can know/The dancer from the dance/For all is governed by Rta/The rhythm of order. ”
Is it a poem from Dr.Hawking.s book? ‘Nay my dear Watson’, it is from the ancient scripture Rigvedh (Nassdiya Sukta of canto tenth) translation by Kailash Vajpeyi. http://spirituality.indiatimes.com.
The Rig Vedh was definitely written/spoken long before any other sacred books of other faiths/religions/philosophies came into being. And this is not a myth! Let the elite ignore, but the ancient Indian ‘thought’ is eternal!

----------


## little-self

Coming back to our topic—
In the given model, the glaring lacuna appears to be the space time. The fate of time, whether it is infinite or finite, hinges on the fate of Creation! 
But the time scale at our disposal is going to be replaced with a new model: Dr. Lene Vestergaard Hau, a Danish physicist and her team of researchers, have been able to slow down the speed of light from three lac km per sec. to 17m per second.(old news now!) The latest photonic experiments involved sodium atoms which had lost their momentum after being super chilled and coalesced into super atoms. Their increased atomic density and very high refractive index, the super-atoms proved to be effective speed dampeners for laser beams which were directed at them. This feat had been possible by using Bose-Einstein condensate put on reverse thrusters on light and bring it to snail’s pace of 17 meters per second. It (Bose-Einstein condensate) is essentially a cluster of atoms which had been cooled using lasers to temperatures approaching absolute zero (-273c), beyond which nothing can get any colder. In near future scientists would assign much more achievable values to ‘c’ and visualize enigmatic speeds and actually move that fast to get back to tomorrow yesterday. As the speed increases, we begin to see around the corners of passing objects and although we are rigidly facing forward, things which are behind us appear within our forward field of vision. As we get closer to the speed of light everything will seem squeezed into tiny dot which stays ahead of us all the time.
Even if we travel at unimaginable high velocity, the singularities would always be either entirely in the future (like the singularities of gravitational collapse) or entirely in the past (like the Big-Crunch). These singularities would be the end of time in either case: As the laws of science break down at these ‘events’. In the case of time being infinite and with it the universe too, it would be difficult to find the ‘event’ (the point in space—of the beginning of time). This is supported by the fact that the universe is always, either expanding or contracting. However the pace at which the development of science is being exhilarating by the human brain, the day would not be far off, when its searching eyes, through future discoveries of natural laws, would reach that critical ‘event’ (of time), when the Original-Particle ‘Willed’ to duplicate/replicate: as in the case of amoeba—when inorganic cell ‘willed’ to be duplicated in organic cell; that event would be real occasion for humanity for celebration, even if it comes aeons hence! That ‘event’ would be, hypothetically speaking, the zeroing point in scientific research! 
But all this might prove a myth, because if the universe is infinite, then it has no beginning, and if at all it has a beginning that would be event horizon of the beginning of the universe to which we belong! There may be countless other universes! If it is finite, then it has a beginning event. But beginning from what?
Whether the universe is expanding or contracting: there has been a big-bang or the big-crunch: the goal of the scientists still remains, to find or reach the secrets of Creation. And that would possibly be the probable ‘event’ of the beginning of time, the starting point of the process that ultimately had led to the evolution of life. Scientist may or may not reach their goal but in the process, they are likely to encounter dazzling revelations of Nature, whose mind boggling sustenance laws would enable human beings to re-create its parallel dimensions by erecting their own matching models. Whether he uses those laws for his promotion in the advancement of his evolution or for his early, um-natural, self-annihilation, which has been his wont, depends on the strength of his character.

----------


## little-self

Western Viewpoint.
Greek mythology is, perhaps, as rich and ancient as Indians’, though it is not as comprehensive, and as deeply imaginative. Their philosophical ‘content/thought’ is also not as deep. Their main endeavor has been the ‘shaping’ of an ideal role-model of a superman by creating requisite environments in the existing society. Their thought content was often in conflict with the prevailing religions, which invariably came out victorious during each conflict, resulting in the religious dominance over human sensitivities. Not that their religions (Zoroastrianism, Christian, Moslem) lacked these qualities. But the domains of their religions were very small. As a result state power was ruthlessly exercised in their expansions. In extending their boundaries, religious expansion (forceful conversions) ensued. History is witness, each onslaught of crusades, Jihads, brought with them destruction of old values and substituting in their place those sanctions, writs, dictates, which were the prerequisites of state power. Subjugation brings in degradation in human values, both of the subjugated and the subjugators. The values which emerge out of these conglomerations are at variance with the older ones and are certainly their diluted version. Fortunately the finer sensitivities (values) are always carried forward by the geniuses—who are their natural repository—and are thus passed on from generation to generation. It does not mean knowledge of both temporal and ecclesiastical disciplines were, ever completely perfected (revealed) in any age: meaning, human values do change with the local conditions of the societies; as such these are neither eternal like the fundament Truth, nor inconsistent like habits. 
Because the original values, viz. Truth, Righteousness, Peace, Love and Non-violence are the inscrutable pillars of our culture, which are as eternal as the laws of Creation itself. 
The knowledge gained under stressful conditions is always messy and polluted, than that emerged of its own volition under ideal conditions of complete freedom from stress inducing factors. The former, invariably, leads to negatively charged atmosphere; not a healthy state of mind for its elevation. That is why Zionist religions could produce great conquerors, warriors and statesmen, but very few thinkers, philosophers, artists, scientists. Only during the last three hundred yeas their material science has made a definite mark in the history of mankind. But again their knowledge of physical sciences has been exclusively used in the destruction of human values not to speak of the havocs suffered by humanity at large. Why their intelligence is producing destructive gadgetry and is only concerned in making their living standards more and more comfortable? Why their vast nursery of education institutes are not producing masters like Socrates, Plato or their later version of Max Muller, Kant, Emerson, Bertrand Russell? Why we are interested only in producing material tools, instead of being concerned in unraveling the secrets of these tools, i.e., basic building blocks—the elements?
Our major thrust in the field of science is in those areas which affect us immediately. The methodology we have followed so far, shall take us very, very long time in tackling the real issue—rather the only subject that has been an enigma—a big irritant to the fraternity of scientists, the cause behind Creation!
The approach of our scientists in tackling this subject is, naturally through the medium of knowledge of physical sciences. These sciences directly relate to the ephemeral world and its material manifestations. Obviously we have chosen the goal of research—of Creation. As it is going to take a pretty long time, even to know its multifaceted splendid existence of creations; knowing the creative process itself, would prove to be elusive. Because by the time we come to know the basic building blocks (virtual particles), we should as well be prepared to face the eventuality of the event horizon. Instead of reaching the end of time, we might encounter the beginning of real time, i.e., another space-time! So our scientists have, perhaps, deliberately left open the issue of cause-of-creation to the domain of the spiritualists. There is a distinct division of labor between the two. The former are after the ‘what’ (of creation), the latter are after its ‘why’. Actually classifying the latter category as ‘spiritualist’ is a misnomer. They should, appropriately, be called ‘seekers/scientists of ‘Reality’, whereas the fraternity of physical scientist be known as seekers/scientists of Nature.

----------


## little-self

Does this distinction really exist? It has been willfully created. For the scientists, God word is generally scorned upon. Even among the spiritualists, there is a class of ‘wise’ which too disowns the existence of this ‘word’. For fear of being classed as orthodox, like their ‘believer’ brethren, the intellectual class takes refuse behind the facade of phraseology. Otherwise there is, absolutely, no division or distinction in the ‘labor’ of their respective fields and the resultant fruition that accrue ultimately. The scientist discovers a secret of natural laws and immediately proves its authenticity in the laboratory tests or by creating a model; whereas the spiritualist has laboratory in his mind—spiritual mind—and can only experience the results of his Sadhna(penance) individually. He cannot exhibit or demonstrate the results of his research (search) like a scientist. He is not even like a cosmologist, who tries to prove his theories through mathematical calculations. The difference is not between the veracity of the versions of knowledge, gained as a result of their research, but only in their methodology of attaining that knowledge. For when their knowledge is assessed or evaluated, it is unbelievably similar! Not only it is identical, but in the case of the spiritualists, their knowledge is far advanced, though like his counterparts, he has not taken assistance of any scientific tools, in its attainment. Herein lies the cause of conflict and distinction, as according to scientists, without the application of scientific knowledge and its allied tools—invention, technology—knowledge of natural sciences cannot be discovered, merely by the methodology of so-called inner-search/science. This is not only illogical but preposterous. 
The biggest problem the west’s scholars and scientists face today, with regard to their religion, is its lack of test-ability in accordance with their scientific advancement. Their religions have foregone their face value when confronted with the discoveries in the field of science. The religious testaments cannot withstand the scientists’ proven theories, especially with regard to Creation. Even their ‘thought’ has lost its relevance. According to Wittgenstein, the most famous philosopher of the twentieth century, “The sole remaining task for philosophy is the analysis of language”. This is the miserable downward trend of their ‘thought’ from Aristotle to Kant! 
Present Continental philosophy’s chief exponents, Heidegger, Sartre, Merleau Ponty, were mainly concerned with the earlier principles regarding what it means to be human i.e. ‘Existential phenomenology’. As Heidegger is given the credit for the ‘existential analytic’ by juxtaposing two things—self and being in the world—he is crowned with the idea of identifying Man with Time: that the true being of man is action: That man can create new things and can create himself as a new man. In the process ‘Man’ has emerged as a complete individual unit, negating the self (consciousness). Even the idea of combining self with the being has been relegated to the dustbin. And the new antiphon is Man Machine. “I am just a machine made out of molecules and chemicals”, says Prof. Harod W Kroto winner of 1996 Chemistry Noble prize. This assertion aptly sums up West’s latest ‘thought’! 
Contradiction. Why the Man-Machine of today has disassociated himself completely from the Self? The answer is simple. Whenever the so-called inner-scientist (spiritualist), tried to masquerade as a scientist of the external sciences—they failed miserably. Their ‘revelations’ about Creation, have ingloriously been proven wrong by the scientists; as the people whose business it is to ask “Why” i.e. the thinkers, saints, seers and masters, have not been able to keep pace with the advance of scientific theories. Before the beginning of machine age, they seemed to have answer to every query, including the science. However science, during the last two centuries, has become too technical and mathematical, as a result their trade has flopped. Here are a few examples, which show how poor and shallow was their grasp on ‘knowledge’, which they had supposedly received directly from God as revelations or acquired through self-realization:
“World was created in 4006 BC; sun and planets move round the all important earth, which is in the center of the universe!” For refuting which Copernicus, Bruno, Galileo suffered imprisonment and death.
St. Augustine accepts the date of about 5000Bc for the creation of the universe (Book of Genesis)
“Earth is stationary and the sun, moon, the planets and the stars moved in circular orbit about the earth”. Aristotle (in his book On the Heaven)
“There are 18000 worlds”. Jews
Let us also have a jolly good ride at some of the ‘concepts’ of major religions, which are the conscience bearer of their followers:
Prophet Mohammad and Isa (Christ) are His last messengers; Resurrection from the dead; Predestination by God; Hell and Heaven, Paradise and Hell-fire; Judgment Day; the Balance; only their believers shall find salvation on the day of judgment, non-believers (in them) are heathens, Kefirs(non-believers).
The Guru is God Himself. Guru is the link between the individual and the Immortal, Etceteras.
Their concepts of Godhood are as different and varied as the countless philosophies they propound and by as many names they call Him!

----------


## little-self

Creation is the primary as well as the ultimate question that a conscious intellect poses itself—as soon as it matures to that level. But the concept of masters about it is as baffling as the scientific brain of the day is finding itself! Going back to the beginning is not that simple, because till so far there are contrary versions about its origin: whether it has a beginning or it is infinite as is commonly accepted! As earlier discussed, if it is infinite, then it has no definite, specific point of its beginning, and if it has no beginning, its point of origin cannot be reached back. 
But it is also an acceptable proposition that any material entity—animate or inanimate—is encased in a body, whether it be of skin, matter or cell/particle. And every ‘body’ has to disintegrate and de-materialize ultimately. With the disintegration of matter, does the conscious (memory) also vanish with their material bodies or survive the annihilation? The answer to this question is, again, directly related to the basic question of Creation. If the Creation is infinite, it is in the state of continuous flux. It has then neither a beginning nor an end. In that state it would have no final/ultimate beginning or an end. But its material bodies (creations) may have their beginning and end, as each entity is subject to the nature of elements, they are composed of! 
Astronomers are making qualitative guesses about the age of our universe on the bases of deep probes being made into distant galaxies, by the aid of Hubble’s telescopic eye. (More advanced probes are on the way). It is sending astonishing photos of galaxies which, are, still, in the process of formation, and also of clusters of clouds of dust which originally formed into initial galaxies after the Big-Bang. On the basis of these photos a map of the universe is being charted (which might have been completed by now, as this portion of the book was written in March 2002) with all its glamour of 100 crores(billions) galaxies. At the end of these galaxies is an endless blank space, without matter—the big void. Reaching back to the end of (our) universe, i.e. to the event of the beginning of our universe (after big-bang) is hypothetically practical, because matter has its beginning and the end. But what about the big-void, in which the entire mass of our universe is roaming about since its creation! It is moving away, from our universe, as well as from the event of its creation at the astonishing speed of 16 million miles per hour since 12-14 billion years ago, into the fathomless chasm of space. And there might be billions other such universes, which are unknown to us and shall remain unknown because traversing to those universes through the chasm of non-matter and crossing the zones of zero matter with vehicles made of matter, is simply unthinkable, much less practical: taking into account the present mindset of the scientists, that nothing exists beyond matter or the four dimension world! 
This condition of zero matter-zone is, exactly similar to the condition of mind when it is thoughtless. It is as difficult to reach the zero-matter zone, as it is to attain a thoughtless state of mind! In theory both these states exist. But according to one of the latest theory; beyond dematerialized zone, there exists black matter, which constitutes about 90 percent vacant (dark) space. This seemingly dark area too constitutes matter, whether it is in the form of black or non-matter. One thing is certain it is full of activated particles, may be in contracted/non-active or still in the early phase of activation. 
There is also another supposition that the universe is still expanding. This contention gives credence to the fact that there exist countless other universes in the infinite expanse which play around with their finite bodies. These finite universes, with their ephemeral contents, exist for a period of time till the exhaustion of its matter, and vanish forever and transmute into casual (subtlest of subtle)particle, after every Big-Crunch, constricting in the ‘memory’(history) of evolution of the ‘existence’ of each universe.
Similarly the end (limit) of ‘knowledge’ of each individual-mind, hypothetically, is zero point. As the human brain is underutilized, therefore the thoughtless state varies from individual to individual, and the presumed state of activation of stored data is not the end of intelligence. Beyond the void of unutilized brain-(memory)-cells—layered in memory chambers—is the storage of heredity and extraterrestrial intelligence, in latent form. Even beyond it is the silence zone of casual particles, which finally unveils the source of physical life and the life current (energy). The life-current too has in it the inherent impressions of past shells, since creation.
It is very interesting to note here that the life current of all beings, ultimately leads to the Original-Seed, after the Big-Crunch: surprising, because after this event nothing survives except the final-image of the universe—which is composite of the totality of images, compressed in single frame of image (memory) in the casual form of formless stationary Elementary-Particle!
Having thus arrived at the conclusion that there exists no zero state, either beyond the big-crunch or the big-bang: neither in the deepest realms of the mind nor in its source—the life-current! The concretization of particle from its subtle (casual) state requires vast expanse of space that could accommodate its multiple diversity, blossomed through diversity of universes, so as to unfurl its multifarious dimensions. In Sanskrit language, it is aptly called as the Brahmand.

----------


## little-self

An Aside
The ongoing series of “The Search Within” is in fact the story of a character that I knew very intimately since childhood:- 
Our relationship was such that not only our lifestyle, habits, eating-sleeping-drinking and even our thoughts were completely identical. It would not be off the mark if we were called/classed twins in thought, word and deed, because in the practical sense it was a fact of life. But we were different, as ‘my’ identification’ was in fact on the demise of his ‘identity’. ‘I’ emerged out of his ashes. Wise often ask me as to why I, particularly’ chose him as the medium of my ‘birth’ in this world? My reply to them is very straight forward and simple, that he was the epitome of human life. He had gone through almost every aspect of human life which is very rare. From poverty, he ‘played’ in millions; from illiteracy he attained the heights of an enlightened ‘reader,’ from a Satan to a reformed human being. Others comment that the ‘character’ is fictional the authors totally agree them too, as in the ephemeral world everything is transient and ‘stage-managed’ by the great Grand-Master. He is the producer, director, script writer, actor and the curtain dropper. It is His play---fictional, yes! It His Maya in which we all play fictional roles as we are all His creations; so who are we to claim that it is our life, our identity, our birth and our death even! I don not contest their claim that is why I have given my character a befitting fictional name of “little-self”. Henceforth the main character, round whom this storey revolves shall be known as so; let him be, as this world is Maya, illusion, a dream! 

Human birth and more so its life is very rare and privileged! It is even envied and sought by the proverbial angels; as it is only in this ‘body’ the rare privilege is ‘embodied’, to become aware about their real ‘identity’---that of being ‘divine’! since my own ‘existence’ is suspect, so I have tried and has been adequately successful in realization of my ‘mission’, by being in the fictional ‘body’ of my character and lived a life, whose producer, director, script writer I was, but alas, could not be its final curtain dropper! But the reader can take my word---of whatever worth it is, that the little-self (for convenience sake shall be written as ls.) ‘lived’ only live characters. He was caged, like in circus, only in those characters, whose ‘existence’ in the dream world was ‘real’. What a story it would be; real life characters living in the illusive world

It is not a novel type story, nor a biography relating to that side of the ‘character’ which portrays his worldly achievements, ups and downs, betrayal and deception; but it can safely be described as an “Autobiography of a reformed-Satan. As the ‘fictional’---the ls., has been given the free ride in this book and he being its central character, thus the name ‘autography’, otherwise it has no material relevance in this material world. This co-existence between the author, the ls., and the Master is so deeply interwoven and assimilated, it becomes difficult to discriminate and make distinction between their ‘thinking’, as these three are one in thought, word and deed. The author is merged in the ls., and the latter has surrendered his self in his Master, so where one begins and the second takes over, all is mingled, vexed and given in to the benign Self! He has vainly tried to distinguish his ‘identity’ from the other two; how far has he succeeded; only the readers shall be able to tell! cont......

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....2
In the 25000 years, intelligence in man has evolved to such an extent, which he could not attain since his evolution from lower categories of life. This is of course a contestable statement--- whether man has its ancestry to animal lineage, since there is a gaping link of its alleged transformation or upgradation from wild to wise syndrome. During this long period; though on the time scale it has no marking, the evolution of intelligence has to be evaluated in each field of knowledge, it has been able to spread its tentacles to. The knowledge in each aspect of Nature creates in man a conscious level that enables him to assert his suzerainty and execute his writ by establishing his reign, which symbolizes through finer sensitivities like art, culture, architecture, music, social structure, maturity of philosophical thought, health care or through his baser elements like wars, conquests: To ascertain the true authentication of his claim of achievements, in those branches of knowledge, in which he has made his access, and has created material symbols (inventions), matching his intelligence, can well be evaluated from his scientific gadgetry! But how far has he been able to probe the depths of his wisdom (thought) is not encouraging! 
Not confusing intellect with wisdom---it would be right to seek their respective roles in the afore-mentioned fields, so as to be better aware of the extent of ignorance or the level of enlightenment of the ever-pervading Intelligence. 
This ever-pervading intelligence is a myth or reality, has also to be delved deep into the realms of Nature or still more so, in the depths of our mind, which is the ultimate instrument, which embodies us with intelligence or creates intelligence in itself to (re)discover Nature or itself! Thus their respective fields are distinctly marked. The mind functions in Nature; wisdom within it! Though visibly distinct, both have to function in unison---in perfectly balanced manner---in accordance with the given situation, maintaining harmony in Nature and its creations. 
With the advent of machine, mans life has certainly changed. He has suddenly been catapulted from cart age to shuttle age. Machine has entered almost every sphere of his life. He has compacted, almost, the entire world in his computer. Sitting in his room, he is connected with the outside world through his tiny computer. Modern war machines, trade, industry, media, communication, and even literature, are controlled by the technological brains, rather than sluggish human brain. Though machine is the creation of human intelligence, it is slowly taking over its many functions. Compared to mans working (conscious) mind, machines capacity of data bank is gigantic. It functions millions times more quickly, efficiently and without the danger of any emotional involvement. Thus during the last two hundred years, man has made tremendous progress in the field of physical sciences. Specially, during the last forty years his accomplishments are more than the total scientific progress made since the entire period of human history. Obviously it all happened because of the advancement of his intelligence. Or is it really so!
It is also a fact that humanity has evolved through many a civilization and quite a few among them were unique in their history. It is on record, during Mayan, Greek, Roman, Byzantine, Babylonian, and still more ancient civilizations of Chinese, Egyptian, and Indus valley, material progress was at its zenith. Though the modern gadgetry was not invented in those times but progress in other spheres of life viz., art, culture, music, architecture, medicines, hygiene, agriculture, trade, industry and general standards of living, was not inferior to todays standards. Rather in several disciplines they surpassed the current times: excepting physical sciences, these civilizations were far ahead in every other respect. Each civilization nourished on its values and flourished in their peculiar fields. But the most noticeable commonality amongst them was their twofold development; material development as well as the thought development. The driving force was intellect and wisdom. Intellect always projects itself through material projections, whereas thought finds its expression through the medium of fine arts, literature, music, besides all that makes the inorganic world so beautiful. 
Another similarity which was conspicuous in each civilization was their final enactment of self-disintegration. Each one, when it was at its pinnacle, developed similar symptoms of its ruin. All organs of the state got steeped in luxury and corruption: Sunk in indolence and debauchery, each caved in under its own weight of degenerated values. The thought, which was once their lifeline, went haywire in each case and the hegemony of materialism reigned: And material progress, at its peek, inevitably leads to war, annihilation and destruction. 
Then should it be surmised, that material progress always dominates the finer sensitivities? That the ultimate pinnacle of each civilization was, moral depravity!

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....3
Each age produced its own Alexander, Nero, Changez Khan, Halaku Khan, Napoleon, Machiavelli and Hitler. All of them left indelible marks on the pages of human history. But the most lethal of them all was the class of nobility: Subedars, Lords, Sardar Bahadhurs, Nawabs and today’s politicians. Due to the public apathy toward this class of ‘elites’ which emerges after the fall of every history maker and becomes the cause of final nemesis of the very ‘thought’ on which were built the lofty empires of values. History provides us with a long list of such ruffians, who openly loot and usurp public property and warns us repeatedly, but the results have always been the same. We let ourselves be befooled and bludgeoned by the likes of these jokers---the elite, who are, involved in scores of scandals running into millions, but still they continue to show their ugly faces from the equally tainted media. 
Why the ‘civilize’ continue to allow this dehumanization---not only by being deprived of wealth and property but let their conscience be mortgaged by forced conversion---by the baser elements of the decaying societies? Does it indicate some ingrained deficiency in our genes that impel us towards violence, greed, lust and power, which are intrinsically the by-product of material progress?
Let us have a look around our neighborhood. Pakistan’s PM, and his predecessors are involved in scandals worth thousands of crores(billions) by accepting illegal gratifications and by looting State exchequer. At the same time countries like Afghanistan, Iraq, Iran, Burma (Myanmar), Sri Lanka, Cambodia, Korea (North & South), Indonesia are involved either in internal strive or fighting with each other. The former President of the most powerful nation of the day, U.S.A., Bill Clinton, faced sexual harassment charges during the term of his office. The other super-power, U.S.S.R., stands disintegrated. The plight of African Continent is even worse. Nearer home, the following extract from an article of a leading daily presents the national scene very aptly:
“The rise of beasts of violence everywhere; hundreds of citizen getting killed everyday at the hands of the terrorist mercenary mafia or foreign agents; serious law and order situation in 210 out of 535 districts; parallel governments and “jungle raj” in certain areas where these “rulers” realize taxes, hold courts and award punishments including death-sentence; private armies possessing more sophisticated weapons than the police forces who have yielded considerable quantity of arms to them under overwhelming threat; high officials and big businessmen buying peace from criminals for their own safety, for the police, unable to protect themselves, cannot be relied upon to protect them – this is only a slice of the mirror “(Hindustan Times 3rd January 1998) Imagine the present conditions!
It is not a co-incidence that the decline of moral values is imminent when material progress is at its peak. It is also a fact that moral values, in the form of religions, sects, conventions, customs, creeds and ritualism, are also embedded deep in the psyche of general public. Only it happens so, the real Religion, which encompassed entire humanity, has been transgressed into various sub-deformities. Any civilization’s enrichment---as the name itself connotes---is gauzed by the civilized behavior of its components. That civilized behavior is the outer deportment of inner values, ingrained in its bloodlines through practice for thousands of years. Their sustained continuity manifests through the finer sensitivities. But how these finer sensitivities---the inner (moral) values---allow to be dominated and corrupted by the by-products of material progress, is a big question mark; a big stigma, that has evaded the ‘civilized’ man’s imagination! Or else he would not have allowed the wreckage of his domain, which he visualized, built and nourished with the sweat of his physical, intellectual and spiritual endeavors. Advancement of the materialism and the moral values is contemporary, synonymous and complimentary to each other. But if these are arraigned against each other, there ensues the decline of the system: a way of life: a philosophy (thought) i.e. a civilization, by the very components which enriched it. This is a serious cause for worry. When this downward slide begins, even the terminology of definitions also changes! Moral values are ‘called’ human values, as if humanness is different from morality! Although it is the moral values on which a religion is based, these have also been the major, rather the foundation of any civilization. But on its decline, religion becomes the first causality. Actually its negation and vulgarization cause the downward slide.
Only when the ‘thought’ is compartmentalized into graded layers of reality, sub-realities, pseudo spirituality, religions, creeds, sects, Mathas (sectarian religious seats, segregated from the mother religions) ), and Gurudom or in so many other nomenclatures, the value of components gets degraded and derided at. Whenever or wherever, the balance between ‘thought’ and matter is in equilibrium, the society becomes an ideal state, which gives rise to a flourishing civilization. But that equilibrium is very sensitive and always tilts in favor of the matter and materialism. Though matter can never be exclusive of ‘thought’, as it is through ‘thought’ that the matter gets itself transformed from inorganic to organic, and from inert to live! Again it is through ‘thought’, that the material progress is attained. But a willful distinction is made between the two as if the ‘body’ can survive without ‘life’!

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....4
The cause or causes that lead to the fall of a civilization becomes the subject matter of the so-called historians, anthropologists, scholars, littérateurs or the modern Jnaanis. Lust, greed, power, indolence, corruption, violence, war, internal strife, declining values, immortality---are some of the prognosis through which these experts find their escape routes. This is very hypothetical proposition, which is, in itself a contradiction. To make a man civilized is to bring him out of barbarism – to enlighten, to refine him. This transformation is not brought within months or years. From the cave man to today’s ‘civilized’ (!) man, it took many eras. Similarly each civilization went through the same process. The very factors which labeled man as barbaric and had gradually been shed off, through the regimentation of a system that made him civilized, can’t be the cause of his downfall! Or perhaps, some genes of his barbaric past are still left in him, which remain in hibernation and sprout only at a time, when their supporting factors are in their best of elements! Or the man is still uncivilized: as since the recorded history he has fought over 5500 wars and in the process, might have butchered hundred of billions of his kin. Only during the last two world wars some hundred million people were killed. Thus the above prognosis is too preposterous. 
The present-day’s man is considered an epitome of his creed; highly advanced, not only in scientific and technological fields, but also in every branch of nature. Even other planets in the solar system are now within his reach. He is on the threshold of establishing his suzerainty on the far off planets. He is on the verge of---as he proclaims, discovering the basic cell and the particles, which ushered life and the Creation. Thus the ingredients that made him civilized cannot be laid latent in a trice and replaced with those baser traits, from which it took him aeons to emerge, and again behave and deport like a barbarian.
There is not a single instance in history, when material advancement was at its peak and ‘thought’ enlightenment was lagging behind, or vice versa. If it is not out of context to state here, the genesis of each civilization is primarily the ‘thought’, though its maturity into a full blooming civilization takes thousands of years. Anthropologists and historians may find archeological relics, ancient ruins, artifacts, as easy material for the study of a civilization’s real worth. However actual parameters that determine the real worth is not the material affluence---which anyway is the obvious outcome---but the legacy that each subsequent civilization inherits from the preceding one. It is this legacy that is the interlinking factor, which besides acting, as a bridge passes on its heritage to the succeeding age; which in due course also evolves into another civilization. This inheritance is in the form of literature. Literature here does not represent one branch of knowledge, but the sum total of intelligence of a period of history, which is composite of all aspects of the civilization!

----------


## little-self

An Aside....5
Each generation produces its genius and knowledge of the age, which gets assimilated in one or two patriarchs---the actual flag bearer of that ‘knowledge’---very aptly defined as ‘philosophers’ or the wise. Wisdom is not the end product of a man’s evolution from baser to higher attainment of values! It is the essence of human values, which are the common feature in the lives of people and transpires for generations together---going through many disciplines imposed by the society, religions, judiciary, state or self-imposed. These disciplines, when applied earnestly---keeping in view the general welfare of the society in mind, and also keeping in tune with general character of the masses chisel out characteristics of human values, deeply saturated with moral values, which are the epitome of those times, reflected through the lives of the chosen few. Does this minority really represent the totality of intelligence of an era or is this a statement of the vagrant minds? This needs to be probed deeply.
Here it is equally important to make a distinction between wisdom and perfection in human life which the scholars often confuse as one and the same thing. Wisdom is the byproduct of the finer sensitivities; genesis of values of life; knowledge; good judgment and prudence, etc. It is always relative and subject to many limitations. It is the knowledge that ultimately determines the kind of experience, judgment, prudence one is capable of discharging in daily life. And knowledge is not only progressive but always relates to the intelligence of an era, that is---the progress it has achieved up to a certain time. Wisdom is the essence of intelligence, whereas perfection is the source of all knowledge. Therefore the wisdom of each era is distinct and its values are always at variance. As the material affluence that each civilization supports, is compatible to the advancement in science and technology; similarly culture, the mother of social sciences, determines the maturity of ‘thought’ of that era. The real parameter to evaluate as to how far the ‘thought’ has gone deep into the inner portals of the minds of the people can easily be assessed from the general behavior of the masses: the system of governance: their art and culture etc. The more deeply the mind (intellect) is utilized---which incidentally has never been utilized more than 7 percent of its capacity---more materially exuberant and well versed would be the lives of the people. The resultant euphoria of material affluence, almost always bursts out in the form of over indulgence, violence and corruption.
It clearly indicates, the factors which make civilizations rich, are either lacking in maturity or are insufficient in content to sustain and retain their shine of refinement---if not forever, then at least for a protracted period of time, till another better ‘thought’ unravels its benign environment and gives birth to a new civilization. Alas, this has never been so! Though civilizations flourished in different regions, during different times in history, each went through the same methodology and employed, invariably, the same tools for their own annihilation. It is pertinent to note, fresh civilization never was born out of the ashes of a bygone civilization. Perhaps when one is vanished it destroys along with, its roots too---its literature.
There is no disputing the fact that the reason for material advancement is science. Since science is a system of education for the study of nature, fine arts are the result of inner development, cultured by human values. Whether it be, the fine arts or science, the major contributor for their growth is education. Mere study and cramming of books is not education. It is not simply the study of natural sciences but a complete way of life, a process of learning that spans from birth to death. It (education) is the complete study of matter, life and mind, which evolves man from barbarism to civilization: Stone Age to robots: wheel to rockets: and now has brought him out, from his traditional function of reproduction to cloning. Education makes him a better man, helps him create a healthy society in the polluted environments; raise him from immorality to morality. Whenever the purpose of education is deflected or distorted, decline of society is imminent. Its purpose is not to churn out scholars, whose only proficiency is the ability to recite like parrots the crammed data acquired from the books but to make the man more refined in every sphere of life: clean the atmosphere of all impurities he lives in, and finally make the universe a state of peace and happiness. The Master has truly said:
The end of wisdom is freedom
The end of culture is perfection
The end of knowledge is love
The end of education is character

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....6
The real purpose of education therefore is to promote human values like love, compassion, peace, righteous conduct, dedication, honesty, duty, discipline and devotion. Education is for life; life is for the sake of humanity; man is society, and society’s purpose is to promote and share ‘knowledge’ for the betterment of humanity; morality and human values are for the betterment of society, nation and the entire humanity. All of these combined together act as an elixir (positive force) for keeping the equilibrium between negative and positive forces, between the elements and the senses. The universe stands for peace, as its innate nature is peace. 
To avoid any misconception about the real meaning of spirituality; it is not, even remotely related to the present day religions. It is the essence of human values, which are universal in nature. For the sake of record, the fundamental meaning and purpose of religion is to lead man to his source, the God. It is wrongly misconstrued as the bundle of doctrines, and dos and don’ts. This is totally a false assumption. The sacred aim of religion is to remind man of his true nature and origin, which is Divine. And it is religion that helps man to reunite with the Supreme, the God. Character is its main ingredient. Only those who preserve impeccable character can be pronounced as religious. Thus the scope of spirituality and religion, in human terms, are not narrow compartments, crammed with the rigmarole of ritualism and bibliography of ‘mantras’ (hymns) which have divided the society in so many castes, creeds and sects. 
Civilization is not a territory, property or the wealth---to be possessed, converted, corrupted or conquered. It is the way of life, cultured and nourished on rich human values for centuries. It is not embedded in visible articles of wealth. They (values) are seeped in life that is structured on character---which is the property of the heart. Outer systems, viz., governments, educational institutions, houses of worship, industrial complexes etc., could be destroyed: But the ‘thought’ that sustains the life of a civilization, not only pervades the atmosphere but in the very depths of the times gone by. Time and history cannot be conquered. They can however be distorted: This is no annihilation; only a temporary setback which can be rectified at any future opportunity. Decline of a civilization is very gradual as its growth. Its only disease is the corruption of values on which it had initially flourished, matured and became rich. Human values are not only based on education and cultured wisdom, but play a major influencing role in making of civilizations.
What is a culture? Its real meaning is to hurt never, help ever; foregoing bad habits, avoid doing bad acts; cultivation of good character and thoughts for doing good unto others. In other words: refinement of one’s action is culture. But the basic ingredients which constitute the building block of a rich culture, are ingrained in the heart viz., love, compassion, sacrifice, perseverance, peace i.e., truth relating qualities. The former can be tinkered with, but not the latter ones’. Any cultural decline leads to the fall of civilization. However, it is saddening that these factors have continued to be ignored flagrantly time and again by the successive civilizations. 
Should we draw the conclusion that humanity has to go through this vicious cycle time and again! This can not be so, since the scientists of our time proclaim that nothing is predetermined as per their theory of uncertainty. If the scientific fraternity is to be believed, then it is logical to assume that, human behavior is constant and unchanging, and it manifests in similar fashion in each succeeding civilization, though in different ways, and becomes the cause of human growth both of material and thought enlightenment as well as self annihilation. 
On the other hand, if everything is predetermined, then it means we are mere puppets in the hands of destiny in which intellect has no role to play. Is this a fraud? An illusion? Or Maya, as some spiritualists believe? How preposterous? A modern thinking man will never accept this proposition. 
There is also a third proposition that nothing is uncertain or predetermined, but is a one time episode. We are deflecting from our topic and going towards the oft repeated yet never ending dialogue (read controversy) between the rationalists vs. logician: scientist vs. spiritualist: religions vs. paganism. Fortunately our scope of digression is very limited and humble too. We are not after the Creator---the Intelligent-Being, or the propagandists of the ‘uncertainty’ theory who would frown upon us because, in their view, it is the purview of high profile oracles. Only those who use profanity and pollute the clean minds of the innocents are classed as specialists, experts on the subjects, about which they have little understanding. The real progenitors---the genius, are the ignored class, whose voice---as nothing survives in the ruins of civilizations, except the ‘voice’ (thought) of these humble and unknown souls---that still kindles our imagination as well as the finer sensitivities.

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....7
Despite all the junk---in the name of ‘literature’---being willfully imposed on us, we are still, sub-consciously, pulled towards our ancient roots and think anew of our lineage. Taking inspiration from our unknown nobles and wise, we are encouraged to think ourselves not as ‘sinners’, bestial animals alone, but the prodigious inheritors of rich culture, tracing its linkage to those times---when rest of the so-called civilizations finding prominent places in the modern history---were not even born. It is no surprise that traces of those genes in us now impel us again to reinvigorate the same values; live and behave in the same manner as our ancestors did aeons ago. Or we are being driven by negative forces and willfully directing us to manifest those traits, which shall ultimately lead to the disintegration of a civilized society! Or, are we really a part of that period of time that posterity would class as an ideal civilization?
What we have been able to understand, so far is, the ‘thought’ that a civilized society develops, and which is the cause of material progression, is routed by the gross fruits it produces. The rout of each civilization was due to the predominance of so-called rationalists, who believed in the dictum that ‘moral thought’ (moral standards) is the result of ‘economic thought’ (material heights). This is far from the truth, as the material progress alone can never be brought about by foregoing the finer aspects of human nature, much less building a civilized society. The facts are otherwise. Whenever material affluence is at peak, finer values are at their lowest ebb. At this critical juncture in each civilization, a class of pseudo scholars emerges at the helm of affairs and their first casualty is religion. Moral values are looked down upon and a new order is invariably established every time, on the so-called new school of thoughts whose main contents are based on: economic, sociological, psychological, passion and liberty (free-will) factors. Religious and moral values are totally abolished from the new order, on the hallow premise of ‘secularism’. This creates an unbridgeable gap between science and spirituality. The latter word becomes an anathema. Strangely this hypocrisy is forced on the middle and lower middle classes of the society---which, incidentally, have always been systematically crushed economically. This has always been done by the elite, in the name of religion, though they themselves flaunt the religion as an article of fashion. They still profess it religiously, even if it has no relevance in their daily life.
Here again the old questions raise their heads by confronting the scholars, pseudo masters/Jnaanis and what not: 
Can man be civilized without character?
Can man be of character without moral values?
Are human values distinct from moral values?
Can a civilized society survive without religion?
Can a society survive, flourish and be civilized without religion?
Are science (Nature) and spirituality die-hard enemies, or detrimental to each other!
Can fine arts flourish in a society, which is bereft of finer sensitivities?
In fact these questions take us back to the source of all such queries. And that source of curiosity is God! This one word in human vocabulary brings instant reaction of either revulsion or reverence. Various terminologies viz. spirituality, religion, moral/human values, life and death, reincarnation, avatar, prophet, and of reality etc., are directly related to this one word. Doubts or the realization of this ‘word’, have persisted since the element of conscious manifested (activated) in the matter. Whether we believe in this word or not or the concept it represents, it is perennial, hence always with us! Majority of scholars, scientists and the rationalists deny the existence of God whereas the wise herald His pervasiveness. Actually our existence or all that is related to Him is incomplete unless we settle the ‘uncertainty’ about this word, once for all times. We may accept or deny this ‘word’ it remains a proverbial riddle that no branch of knowledge is complete unless our Source or that of the cosmos---which is directly related to Him, is found. Even the Big-Bang event or the scenario before that is nightmarish, unless we find a suitable answer to this enigma.

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....8
Now that this word has entered the core of our discussions, the next question is as to what this has to do with the rise or fall of civilizations. To find answer we shall have to go back to the very centre of this controversy. Because His ‘alleged’ reincarnations in the guise of sophisticated nomenclatures are available in abundance! Each rise and fall of civilizations is linked directly to the denial or the acceptance of this word---whether these are under the pseudonym of moral or human values, or finer sensitivities and so on. Since in the making of man a civilized human being, all of these factors play major role, for he is the compositor of all that exists in Nature! So to know him---i.e. us---is to first know about his ‘creation’. That again leads us to Him---He being the compositors of all the creations and all that lies beyond the ‘un-certainty’, has to be known first before we attempt to know Him! But we know nothing beyond our planet, much less about the Creation or beyond that. There the ‘believers’ find Him!
The gap between our discovered knowledge and the totality of Intelligence---that permeates the rest of the existence---is still unknown and abysmal. This void is an easy escape for those, who have not the stamina to probe the depths of yonder worlds, which are beyond the reach of our scientific tools. The technical tools we possess at present are not sufficient to probe the deeper reaches of the cosmos: Big-Bang event is a far cry! The mysteries that followed are proving even difficult to unfold, as we are still in the process to know the physical constitution of our bodies: it can well be imagined as to how much longer it would take for us to understand its complex mind! 
Layers of civilizations have placed us at the threshold, where the human mind is engaged in probing the distant planets, galaxies and deep oceans; but is he qualified to understand the mystery behind His creation! Man is that intelligent animal, who never learns from the past history. Instead he tries to learn the same things by repeating and committing the same mistakes his ancestors had committed. No doubt his vision and scientific advancement is really amazing. But will he be able to control, unlike his ancestors, these unleashed energies and channel them for his own betterment--- ushering in a dawn of new promises---is perhaps not distant a dream to realize! Though past is not with him, as it does not behold good examples, but he has however every right to set right his priorities. He has the ability, as well as the vision to guide his steps to scan, not only new horizons but also to utilize the fruits of his endeavors for establishing peace and tranquility on this earth planet. For it would be worth his try to make this Earth suitable for another flourishing civilization, which is universal in scope with universal oneness as its motto! Are we capable of making our own trails and desist from following our ancestors---who at every opportunity in history, instead of pushing forward the ‘thought’, brought about their own downfall---and shall establish a new order---a unique system whose only goal would be peace, peace and peace! This is possible when there is harmony between matter and spirit: elements and the senses: affluence and morality. A ‘nursery’ has already been established, whose saplings are spreading their roots throughout the world and leaving the mark of their fruition. Amen!

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....9
A word---Without making any pretense, the little self comes directly to the point: This is not a book, as books are always written by the scholars. These ‘works’---have not been attempted for the fraternity of Puuran-Jnaani/Brahman-Jnaani (knower of Brahman-the Supreme-Reality). This was necessitated to underline the fact that the ancient (eternal) Truth, which had been conclusively experienced; understood, and Its existence irrefutably proved, is simply not replaceable and cannot be segmented on or compartmentalized! Nor is there any possibility of Its being replaced or surpassed by any alternative or better ones’, by the conclave of masqueraders, who in all times enjoin upon themselves the sole authority to redefine, reinvent new truths, solely for their own convenience. 
The citadel of ancient Truth, and Its realization by a succession of masters was made impregnable---whose sole aim was Self-enlightenment and realization of God!
In my previous book, “Quest In Reality”, the word ‘God’ was not discussed, since in the company of modern day Jnani(wise), this word has lost Its luster. Its real meaning has been diluted to such ignoble depths, that Its very nomenclature have been changed and downsized. Reality, Nature, Realization, Supra-consciousness, Constant-Integrated-Consciousness, Prophets, Messengers, Guru, Word, Shabadh (Eternal sound), Nirvan (Buddha’s Self-realization), Liberation, and Salvation: are some of the sub-tittles assigned to the original Truth, the God. These are mere pretensions used to explain away the same intrinsic reality of God, just to please the ‘elite’. 
Why this Word has got systematically relegated and Its very existence has become a myth: a notional reality: a charitable symbol: and a jovial topic of the elites? It is all because of the imposters, who while alleging kinship to the One, are denigrating Him at every opportunity by lacing their own pigmy-selves in His stead.
Since God is not a topic, whose knowledge could be explained through the medium of books! At the same time ancient masters have tried to explain the core of His reality, through holy scriptures---on the strength of their experiences---through the same medium i.e., language. The essence of their experiences (revelations) correctly corresponds to the parameters set by them, after exploring for thousands of years the intricate depths of the Self, by putting themselves to rigorous regimentation of Sadhna(spiritual practice/path for Self-realization). This regimentation was the result of inner enquiry: authenticating it with its fruits projected through Nature. Spiritualism, the science of God; natural sciences, the study of Nature, are not the subjects alien to each other. Both lead to the same goal---study of Nature and its creation. With the passage of time, due to the reasons, which shall be discussed later, the studying part became the easy pathway, while ignoring the second part of the same ‘subject’---of spiritualism---as it involved lifelong regimentation of austerity. Thus words---each language has a set numbers of alphabets---which made scriptures became predominant over the discipline oriented path. And we became mere scholars of words not the masters of wisdom. The glossary of masters that invigorated each civilization, was super-imposed by a breed of so-called secular scholars---who masqueraded as masters---and only they know what this terminology stands for. A Puuran-Jnaani in spiritual realms is completely conscious/enlightened and aware of all three phases of time, viz. past, present and future. Only he is the Master, not only of the Self, but also of the cosmos, as he is the Self-effulgent One. Now do we have such a Puuran-Jnaani or a Brahman-Jnaani amidst us! If we search amongst the modern Gurudom or the literal class, there is not a single one who can measure up to the aforesaid standards. But there are hundred of Jnaanis in the world, who proclaim themselves to be so. They may have mastery in delivering spiritual talks, but they are not Godly wise. It is a matter of shame that they have made the revered word of God, an ‘item’ of fun, not fit even for a nursery pupil. Therefore, this ‘work’ is not for them, nor it is for the elite class of literal critics either. Both of these should disdain from reading it. Hence they are not supposed to pronounce their lofty judgments on its merits or demerits. 
This ‘work’ is also not for the atheist---though nobody in this world is an atheist, but there is a class of people who pose themselves as the self-acclaimed rationalists. Those who deny their ‘Divine Father’ can not be trusted upon to be the precursors of Truth.
Those who pronounce judgments on Him or about Him, and deny Him, make charitable references in implied manner by camouflaging His direct role in the scheme of things! They know Him not. His reality or existence is not to be described in the language of the words. He is to be ‘known’ by His omnipresence, omnipotence and omniscience. Do we find these qualities in the imposters who, without any tinge of conscience, sermonize their parroted gospel through the paid media! We have come to the period of history; which posterity would label as the most deplorable part of human history---when mankind degenerated from barbarism to corruption of values---and would prefer to refer it being bereft of a ‘civilization’.
Thus these inner pouring are only for those, who have unshakable faith in the existence of God. A faith that has been nourished, not on raving minds’ fantasies, but on the inscrutable principle of Omnipresence, that is ever permeating in the micro to macro bodies of Nature. His existence is as near and dear as our bodies. As the scientists of natural sciences are experts in their fields, similarly the spiritual scientists---enlightened ones---who are specialists in His science (Spiritualism) are akin to Him, just like a scientist to his invention.

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....10
Science does not prohibit us from knowing Him. Rather it would facilitate our search of Him. As knowing about man is, knowing about the Nature: Knowing about Nature is knowing about Him. So why should we be apologetic about Him, simply because of a minority group, which is pampered, tainted and boozed with the public money! They are corrupted with the so-called ‘perks’ on the expense of the masses. The persons who live in glass houses: provided by public money: living on ill-gotten perks: cannot be expected to imbibe an intellect, which could flash Divine whisperings of wisdom!
This ‘work’, whatever be its worth in intellectual parlance, breaths God, lives in God, delves in God and ends in God. A very relevant query would, naturally, arise in the minds of serious seekers about the self-acclaimed authority---the author has allegedly usurped upon himself---by making high profile ‘judgments’ on the ‘works’ or the ‘words’ of those, who are considered the esteemed ‘specialists’ of their professions! Profession (-alism) is a very right word to aptly describe their ‘achievements’. Professionals are a class apart completely cut off from the votaries of cultural refinements, viz. art, science, music, literature and religion. For them these are products of super-imposed values, alien to the culture of their origin. Professing professionalism on adopted values which are not their own, and giving vent to their expertise on the values they are completely cut off from is not proof of their sound judgment

The author knows that the l.s. has been a part and parcel of this ‘group’ and had feasted sumptuously on their super-imposed false values. Being a voracious reader and a humble seeker, he also had the rare chance to delve deep into the classics of great masters which the available literature could provide: besides having the rare privilege of close glimpses of the revered masters of our time. He has also witnessed personally, the glimpses of the manifestation of Divine powers---which are ‘possessed’/attained by masters---who are still walking on the sacred land of Bhaarath. He was witness also to their fathomless depths of ‘knowledge’, which only a Puuran-Jnaani imbibes. There is not a branch of worldly knowledge, he is not aware of, however little it may be! But it is an acquired ‘data’, not real knowledge. Knowledge relates only to Him. As knowledge of Nature is only a data---which is already there---only waiting to be discovered! 
His Master who not only controls the matter but is the master of time: past, present and future. He has all the Gunas (qualities) attributed to God. But at the same time He emphasizes that there is absolutely no difference between Him and other human beings. The only difference is of awareness: Whereas He knows He is God; others are ignorant of the fact that they are Divine! The l.s. had the opportunity to listen to His Divine discourses, witnessing His three Gunas of Omnipresence-Omnipotent-Omniscient in abundance, and also had the rare first hand experiences of transformation of individual personalities---taking effect simply by being in His presence: Barbarians like him, suddenly behaving in civilized manner: valueless deranged beings, lifted from nether worlds and becoming, all of a sudden the enlightened souls; corrupt turning into honest and atheists being uplifted to Divine glimpses! The l.s. seems fully ‘conscious’ of his limitation in scientific understanding; but simultaneously being ‘aware’ of limitlessness of ever-pervading effulgence; that exudes from His divine Person, is the boon of His grace! 
The l.s. does not pose or masquerade as a Jnaani, having direct access to Divine wisdom but surely he is witness to a phenomena, which is ushering a new phase in the history of mankind, that would unfold an era of peace, tranquility and Divine-Consciousness. All of this seems a dream, a scenario of deep imagination; because of the tumultuous times we are passing through, but wait for a few more years and the humanity would be seeing this dream becoming a reality. By 2020 A.D. the roots of change would have had made their presence felt. Then starts an era---that would witness, first time in the history of man, a period of peace and prosperity! Above all, brotherhood of mankind would kindle afresh and reinvigorate the humanity a better future. The hidden vibration of that era would commune to posterity, the following message of ancient wisdom:
There is only one nation, the nation of humanity
There is only one religion, the religion of love
There is only one language, the language of heart 
There is only one God, and He is omnipresent

----------


## little-self

An Aside ....11
The Search
Since childhood, the l.s. was beset with one obsession---about the reality of God. Does He exist? Were Ram, Krshan, Jesus, and Prophet Mohammad, truly the re-incarnations of God? Was Lord Krishn a Puuran Avathaar (Incarnation of God in human form with all His attributes) of God---as is the general belief---while seemingly enjoying Rasleela (dancing bouts) with the Gopis (village damsels) and being married to thousands of wives? What is beyond death? Are human really born again? What and where are heaven and hell? Do the glittering star in the sky are living souls of the ancient wise whose sparkling lives are beckoning us to exemplify them? 
These were some of the questions to which the pygmy brain could not provide suitable answers. The fear of both Yamraj (angel of death) and DhaRaamraj (dispenser of celestial justice) was real and frightening. Every negative though was a sin. Every morning and evening, the God and Goddesses had to be propitiated. His mother and elder sister were staunch devotees and they performed endless worship, rituals and used to read sacred scriptures, the whole day unless they were involved in homely chores. There were also occasional sessions of Akhandpaths (continuous recitals of scriptures---day and night, for up to seven days. Those days, invariably were associated either with the birth days of the celestial beings or to some miraculous feats performed by them (God/Goddesses) ---like killing of demons to save the humanity from their terrors. 
As years rolled by, the charms of western life appealed to the raw heart more incisively and suppressed the old fears with the devastatingly more attractive pastimes. A yodeling playing in the celestial company of mythological characters of Mahaabhaaratha and Raamaayana (sacred Hindhu epics, composed by sage Vyaas and sage Vaalmeeki, respectively), was dousing in booze and other allied intoxicants. The result was the irretrievable degeneration. Sensual perversion was the in-thing. In the name of freedom from old myths, and customs, libido was openly indulged into. Hippy culture was at its peak. Contempt for our own religions, culture and civilizations---which existed before slavery---was the first prerequisite to become the member of the elite society clubs. Flaunting complete disregard to our old values, with the so-called modernity----modern living standards, where brother, sister, mother and father, each having a friend of opposite sex, under the same roof---was a fashion of the day. Swapping, homo, lesbians, pedophilia etc., were the (cursed) ‘in thing’. The l.s. was a witness to all this and he reviled in most of these depravities freely and shamelessly, to the surprise of none. Bribe was openly accepted. Menials drawing petty pay packets, spent millions on the marriages of their offspring, but no one bothered! This entire extravaganza was flaunted openly in front of the open (or should we say, the blind) eyes of all the concerned, but who cared! The authorities were the co-sharer in this nefarious game. Public funds to the tune of thousands of crores(billions) were being looted, guzzled by the corrupt politicians, bureaucrats, law breakers as well as the law enforcers, but not a soul stirred. Because there was not an enlightened soul around! All were scholarly giants; the product of physical sciences, the geniuses of material innovations and the mafia dons, now masquerading as politicians, social reformers and what not. Don’t be surprised to know, this is not something far off in history. The l.s. is referring to a period, when man had just landed on the moon and the stars of Indira Gandhi the then Prime Minister of India were in ascendancy! 
Strangely, but not surprisingly, while living and enjoying the fruits of debauchery, licentiousness, corruption and extravaganza, his depraved-self kept to its inner commitment and continued throughout---the search to find answers to the big question, in the classics of the Masters! The more dooming low it degenerated, more seriously it (it: because he was inert to the real-self) pursued the quest, in the oceans of ‘knowledge,’ which the ancient seers, sages, prophets, messengers and maharishis (Self-realised sages), had passed on to posterity. Actually tryst with these masters was not meant for little self’s inner conversion or transformation, but was mainly aimed to prove to his ‘logical’ mind that there really ‘existed’ no God, and hence was a rational atheist! To be scornful of our cultural heritage was the trade-mark of the affluent segment of society. This group was ably led by a self- proclaimed atheist---although he applied the prefix of ‘Pundit’ to his name. He belonged to a family which nourished on western values and this nation had the misfortune to be led by that man. He wanted to foster western culture, in the garb of socialism. The country had to pay a bitter price. After fifty eight years of independence, we have not been able to provide a morsel of food to more than half of its population: one room hutment: a pair of clothes and a glass of potable water---is a dream that a sixty crores of our accursed population is still hoping to realize. May be in the next fifty years! By then the have-all---hardly ten percent---would possess still more, and the cursed figure of sixty would have perished empty stomach, leaving traces of their bone ashes in the fruits and vegetables, the elite would be served, in the form of manure. A good riddance and a unique way of banishing poverty; by banishing the very components, which comprise it! A big clap to the leaders, S-O---!

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....12
By the year twenty four and half, the l.s. had read almost all the classics written or translated in the language of our past masters---whether these were authored by the literally giants or the religious icons. While critically evaluating the ‘words’ of the masters, the most glaring lacunae he found, which had him floored! When he had listed their revelations in black and white and by the time had prepared a comparative chart of their celestial ‘revelations’, and ‘words’---about the multifarious phenomena of life, resurrection, final judgment, Moksh (libration from the bondage of the cycle of birth and death), Nirvan, death, re-incarnation and God: he, surprisingly found that their ‘revelations’ were completely at variance with each other! Not had two masters agreed on any one of these ‘gospels’. Their treatises on these ‘subjects’ differed. 
So far he had been led to believe that all the prophets, messiahs, Avathaars(God in human form) had only one message to proclaim to humanity; the brotherhood of man, and the universal-hood of God. But what they actually conveyed was totally different in content as well as in precept! This baffled him the most. 
By this age his body had been wizened by its non-stop over-indulgence of physical pranks. He had realized all bodies behave in similar fashion in bed. That all bodies are same in nature! By loving one, one can fulfill one’s physical evolvement! This realization came, though early in life but not before it had spent lacks of ill-gotten money! (In late fifties and early sixties, earning lacs in a month and spending it too, was a lot of money!) After all, fast life had its positive side effects also! He went through so much, in such a short span of life that he had lived his life to its brim and there were no more physical heights to achieve; no more adventure to seek. He had extended and expended ten times more than the flights of his imagination. He had performed, in physical parlance, ten times beyond his physical endurance. 
Thus having fulfilled his physical indulgences, which by now had started to bore him due to the similarity of reactions, familiarities of places, repeating same tricks of the trade, when he decided to put a stop to this (dark) side of his personality and began devoting more time to his other side, his inner being, trying to find answers to questions nagging his brain! Uppermost were: How the first man was born? Wherefrom he came? How the Creation came into being and who created it? What type of being He is? How is His brain? What is the purpose of this life? Why death? He did not want to be born, so why should he die either? He was quite afraid of death. He just wanted to run away to far off dense jungles and escape from the clutches of death! Eventually it led him there. But that is another story. These questions haunted him day and night.
By now reading some Upanishads and the ‘works’ of Adhi Shankaraachaarya, especially Vivekchuddamani, and his commentary on Brahamsuther and, above all the synthesis of these all---the Srimadh Bhaagavath Geetha (celestial song of Lord Krshan), he found in theory, answers to most of his questions! But the interest in reading tickled his brain to raise deeper and deeper queries. However the more he read, the deeper his quest would go and his questions became more subtle. No master was satisfying his quest; no scripture could quench his thirst of ‘knowledge’! Fortunately his job and postings were such and there was always ample time and funds at his disposal. He utilized them profusely in the procurement of books and read voraciously. And believe me; he guzzled carts loads of books. Books on each and every subject except of course the mathematics. On whatever he laid his hands on, he read that, excepting again, the pornography as he have had enough of that in his practical life, as well as in the secret dens of his perverted mind. There were pleasure chambers, torture cells and what not. Nothing was bad enough for him which he did not read and tried in practice. Being an avid reader and voyeur of the night life, whenever he visited a city, he used to know only three types of places---bookshops, bars and pleasure houses!
Gradually the shine of wine and woman lost its sparkle and there remained only the quest for ‘knowledge.’ As books too became scarce, and also his level of quest had gone still deeper, he now preferred and sought the company of masters. He sought them in the far flung corners of the country. He visited the holy places of all religions, as no distinction existed in his mind. He also had the rare privilege at those places to have ‘darsan’ (being at the lotus feet of the holy masters) ---of the ‘enlightened’ ones’, who actually had the elements in their control! This far, however, he was an atheist especially to this aspect of the divinity that no human being could be God incarnate! All this transpired much before his fiasco in marriage, which anyway (mis-) happened at age twenty eight and half. 
By age 42, he had encountered quite a few phenomena in life, which very fortunate few are destined to witness and have ‘glimpses’ of. Accidents, physical ailments---due to excessive drinking, constant financial ups and downs, serious litigations on murder charges, dismissal from service---and subsequent re-instatement through the intervention of the High Court---suspension from service etc, were some of the varied experiences his colorful life went through. A permanent black spot on character, a fortunate or a misadventure at age thirty-two lead ultimately to another phase in life. A very understanding young girl, sequel to the ‘protected marriage’ failure, entered as second life partner in his life. His first marriage was a complete disaster, especially for the wife. She was very devout and a pious lady, but he was a mismatch for her. They had two handsome sons but nothing seemed to go right. Their constant mutual accusations and fighting in their presence had the most disastrous effects on the congenial development of their minds. The l.s. still carries a burden in his conscience, which is of irreparable regret and repentance and shall go with him to the pyre. This repentance or remorse is not because of their mismatch or the ultimate separation of ways, but due to the fact that he felt he was the cause of spoiling the lives of two ladies---what ever the merit or demerits of their entry in his life may have been! He thought that he should have adopted the way---which he later chose, the God’s way; instead of seeking the solace of another woman. He never was a women’s commodity. He paid a heavy price for being a family man: in terms of health, wealth, intellectual blockage, and above all wastage of precious time and energy in playing the roles he was hardly equipped or destined for. This side of his character is also reflective in his life till age forty two: as neither he could be an honest officer, nor completely a dishonest one; neither moral nor immoral; neither wise nor the dumb! He was the mixture of all these negative and positive tendencies, till the door of the Divinity was opened to him and floodgates of effulgent rays cushioned his ultimate plunge in the chasm of the unknown depths!

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....13
Financial responsibilities of three families: being the only bread earner of a big family---fathers’ legacy or his destiny’s un-discharged debt: constant feuds with big bosses, politicians and the resultant drunken brawls---were some of the common features of his daily life till age twenty four and half. Every morning when he got up, the biggest surprise for him used to be, that he was still alive! All the accompanying vices continued, excepting extramarital relationships, though in moderation till he was forty two. 
Despite this alienated behavior, his passion for reading and risky adventures, putting life to brimming extremes, were his usual pastimes. Reading philosophical works, especially abstract thoughts, was a passion with him, which he relished most. Incidentally it still persists in him, though in a different mode. Now he composes them impromptu. He had developed high degree of imagination, and simultaneously its contrast, the ‘killers’ instinct. Reading for ten to eighteen hours in a day was quite normal a routine, excepting during the days, which were though rare, he was down with the morning hangovers. This routine lasted for twenty-four years, excepting, of course, the lean periods when he was posted on non-lucrative posts. This period in modern lingo can also be described as the ‘five stars’ or ‘jet set’ culture. During this period he had acquired a mammoth data that were systematically stored in the memory chambers of his brain---subject wise and in chronological order. He had a top class memory. In a ‘limited’ sense he was a ‘walking’ encyclopedia, and this was not a shallow boast! There was not a subject about whose available knowledge he was not aware of! (But he was very poor in grammar and still is!). And this helped him in his, occasional bouts of seclusions. His imagination powered him to create, in his mind, his own imaginative ‘worlds’, after getting exhausted by exploring the existing ones.
Then everything changed: This rationalist atheist was confronted with the ‘manifestation’ of Divinity in human form. His whole world changed. The evil streak in him---which would ruin whosoever came into his contact, suddenly took an about turn. The ‘self’ that consumed all that came its way, transformed the course of its quest. Earlier its every endeavor was aimed at negating the existence of God, now it got diverted to Him. Perhaps subconsciously he had been preparing his little self for this very purpose! As without firstly acquiring the known knowledge of the worldly sciences, hidden knowledge (intelligence) cannot be known. By knowing the physical sciences, inner ‘knowledge’ reveals itself, because the conscious that pervades the cosmos, permeates the individual cells too. 
The first thing that he did thereafter was, to de-hoard all the data that had been acquired so strenuously during the last twenty-four years of his life. This exercise continued during the next sixteen years of his period in service. As soon as he realized the fullness of its travails and enormity, he preferred to quit his job and sought premature voluntary retirement. Now he is relishing its aftermaths---the enjoining fruits. From worldly point of view, it was an extreme step, as there was every hope of his being promoted to the last but one step of the departmental hierarchy, that of the head of the dep’t. And he had been cleared for the next promotion during the last days of the expiry of the three months’ notice. Before putting in his papers, he had been manning four very important branches of the department: three of which carried the price tag of Rs. 50-100 (appx.100, 000Dollars) lacs each, as bribe to the political bosses. This was the going price in those days. 
Since January 87, i.e., ten years before he demitted his office, his life had been spotless in every respect. This was not a sudden decision---that of being honest. He had started its practice much earlier. From eighty-two (1982), since Divinity had ‘entered’ his life in ‘living’ form, the days of his vagrancy were over! Very few people believed that his ongoing transformation was real. Even those who were very close to him doubted his intentions, right till the end---when he quit his job.

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....14
The most interesting episode of his post retirement period is that though he has been leading a life of an honest person since 1987, the’ parasites’ whom he nurtured once and had discarded during his prime times, still believed him to be worth 100 billions rupees. Because going by the life styles of his former colleagues and the plum postings he held during the long tenure of his service, this is a very conservative figure. The rates of illegal gratification in a prosperous state like Punjab, were really very high, but quite normal considering the level of corruption in other spheres of public life including politicians, bureaucrats, especially the IAS, PCS and State Services; Police, especially IPS and State cadre officers; Judiciary in general, leaving aside a few amongst the higher hierarchy. This moral pollution and religiosity morass has seeped deep into the lives of the high middle class. 
Opting out of such a situation and above all being reconciled with the changing atmosphere is very difficult and revolting, especially for the family members and the friendly circle. One is totally outcast by the society; scorned and hated. Even behavior of the loved ones is no different. For a struggling aspirant, it was a life of a forced converted ascetic, who need not seek secluded caves as the society itself becomes a hell of a cell!
But for the ‘little-self’ this was not an un-treaded path or a novel experience, as he had always cherished only one dream and that was to be just alone in the deepest conscious of the Self of his self. Even when he was drunk and lost, he loved the company of his self, though at that time he did not know its ‘meaning’. Today even without intoxicants, he is enjoying the inexplicable joys that an enlightened Self can bestow, in howsoever infinitesimal quantum It is ‘activated’. He is not a yogi or an enlightened soul; but surely, without the inherent burden of the self (individual), his inner-Self often ‘bestows’ him glimpses, which transport him into blissful swoons, lasting sometimes for days together. It is all His blessing and the ‘glimpse’ of His grace!
Life has not been easy and rosy, even after the advent of the Master in his life! From the worldly point of view he had to go through much harder times. Even during the formative period, i.e. from 1982 till January 1987, when he finally awakened to the call of his conscience and bid goodbye to his half-hearted, mid-way path; that of neither being totally honest or dishonest. He was not able to stoop so low to accept or share booty from ill-gotten money usurped from the sale of those essential commodities, which were meant for the poor. Wheat and rice worth crores of rupees were siphoned off from the railway rakes at the dispatching stations by short loading with the connivance of the railways and Food Corporation’s authorities. Even essential commodities which were hardly consumed in prosperous state of Punjab were not spared. Kerosene oil, sugar, wheat, wheat atta (flour), pulses and other essential commodities, not lifted by the upper strata of the society, were sold in the black market and the loot was equally distributed amongst the corrupt elements. This monthly collection ran into crore(billions) of rupees in each district of the state. That is the reason that to get a post as district head, i.e. as District Food and Supplies Controller, in any ‘A’ class district, the asking price used to be between Rs 50 lakhs to 100 lakhs(appx.100,000dollars). He has the first hand knowledge, because he had been on such postings for over ten years.
I have to give a glimpse of his past life not to soil the clean minds of the good hearted people but to establish his credentials with those elite who will understand only the language they are familiar with. Like him, recounting that period of his life is very painful for me, because it is full of trash and filth, which I would not like to uncover to soil my conscience too. Not that conscience is such a fragile ‘object’ that would shatter just with the waves of thoughts, howsoever pernicious these might be. But dirt always leaves behind dirt, whatever precautions one may take.
The price that every conscientious person has to pay, who is smitten with the bug of conscience, was not enough to deter him from the chosen path. Like others, he too was forsaken by everyone, including the ‘dear ones’. Even his closest friends never had complete trust in his integrity and honesty. Every honest person has a tale of turbulence and trials. So it is needless to repeat the same old stories.

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....15
But the biggest trauma of his life was, when he was labeled a butcher in the department where earlier he had enjoyed a tag of popularity and generosity. It so happened that while small surviving breed of honest senior officers used his skills and honesty in cleansing the system, which obviously resulted in a spate of dismissals and suspensions, on the other hand the corrupt bureaucrats and politicians used his skills and expertise for their own nefarious designs. They used him to catch the big fish, so that they could later devour them and let them off the net by destroying the case files or by awarding them minor punishments. This stratagem not only filled their coffers but brought in their net all the remaining corrupt elements of the department too; and they enjoyed the riches like Maharajas at his cost. This was intolerable indeed for a ‘person’ who had stood his ground and had never let any temptation distract him from his chosen path, or self-imposed discipline. It was not worn around the body like ornaments but like a tight noose of non-indulgence which was self-willed, and subsequently helped in mastering the mind to the extent humanly possible.
Let us have a preview of the present state of the consciousness that his present ‘person’ beholds, known as the ‘little self’. The purpose is not to glorify him but to remove any misgivings of his comrade brothers who mistakenly label themselves as atheists. One amongst many of their notions about the negative role of the religion is that it makes the ‘believers’ live a life of illusions, besides indulging in Hadh-Yog Sadhnas (extreme body endurance practices for the realization of the Self) of self denials. According to them, a religious person’s mindset is always tainted with self-hypnosis to the extent of compelling him to adopt a pessimistic attitude in life. What a preposterous mis-statement!
Let us begin with the state of mind of the ‘person’ at age thirty-two, because that was the age when the course of his quest turned vertically, from his utopia of superficial super-ego to the real life reality. Till so far he had been compromising his ‘real’ i.e. normal life with the make-believe life. Whatever he had actually wanted to be or do somehow had always been superimposed with the wishes of others. Just for the sake of making the lives of his ‘dear ones’ more comfortable, he invariably found his own desires being pushed under the carpet. His real “i’ was always the victim of circumstances, resulting in unfulfilled desires, unbaked ambitions, constantly falling short of his goals. Though he had equipped himself with impeccable tools and was capable enough to achieve any ambition in the mundane life or attain to any intellectual heights, but alas this was not to be! However he could not change his inner voice, which impelled him to help others, give his dear ones the first priority, and make way for others! In nutshell he never really lived for himself, but for others. He was made that way. People around him however had different view. For them he was the re-incarnation of Satan, who ruthlessly crushed the feelings of others and lived only for the fulfillment of his sensual desires. But it was also a hard fact he laundered more than eighty percent of his ill-gotten money on others, whether they were his near or dears or strangers. 
Whatever I know of him, he always wanted to have a beautiful woman around him, who had to be of simple demeanor, but intellectually of high standard, with whom he could have long discourses on Reality, origin of life and Creation etc! Three women came into his life but he could click with none, at intellectual plane. Perhaps psychologist would surmise that he was married to his ideal (-lism). 
His marriage was a disaster, from day one. Imagine a person like him who was used to the western lifestyle, yet—marrying a woman without having looked at her even once. He married the woman, who was three years senior. She was chosen for him by his eldest sister. It was to appease his father, who had forsaken his food till he agreed. He has had not a morsel of food for three days and was determined to continue his fast!
Another woman had entered his life---five years after the first fiasco. She was exactly like him and, in a way, they shared many commonalties especially the negative traits, viz. disrespect for life, whether be it of others or theirs’: scant regard for values: least consideration for relations: suicidal tendencies: no vision. Though he had two sons from his first wife and was thirty six, playing with life and death, putting life, money, carrier and bonds of human relationship at risk to the point of no return were their playthings, which they heartily relished! They hated the society and above all, their ownselves. Since they understood each other’s shortcomings and mental deprivations, they decided to share their lives and become the partners-in-life. Nothing less nothing more! An unwritten agreement, between two outcasts of society! And to hell with that society! They were really a wonderful couple! That she would prove a wonderful companion and play the role of a Bhaaratiya’s Nari (an orthodox Indian women) was, something he had never imagined and bargained for! They were aware that they did not, perhaps could never love each other yet they opted for each other! A unique example of western influence that had just entered our lives and had started sucking the jugular veins of our culture, which had stood the test of times and preserved the finer sensitivities in this society thus far.

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....16
Why she chose to become a second-class citizen for a person, whom she did not love, has always puzzled the l.s! Each of them carried their burden, which they did without any remorse. Only much later in life, she developed qualms of conscience, when she also surrendered herself to the Master. Strangely, this sort of problems never bothered the l.s. although his conscience had been ‘activated’ to its optimum level. Howsoever due to later compulsions they had to put a legal seal to their ‘relationship’, not that they cared, so for I know them. We Indians are a great hypocrite tribe. In our country there are different rules for different religions, castes and creeds, even if its constitution speaks otherwise. If one wants to dodge the law, one has simply to change the stamp of religion, pasted on him by virtue of his birth. That subterfuge worked for the l.s. also. An act which was sacrilegious and unlawful in one religion was permitted in the other. What a society? 
Women, passion, sensuality, relationship in any form had no meaning in his life. No women could claim to have played any significant role in the making or de-making of his life. Male or female were simple genders to him. They were not individuals with faces, but mere objects to fulfill his needs of body, mind, intellect and emotions. 
His needs were different, as were his goals. Unlike others he did not click at physical temptations. His only interests were in fields---not individuals---that inspired him to attain ‘heights’ in life, and made him happy and at peace within his-self. Mere material objects or individuals, howsoever precious, rare or beautiful; these had no relevance in his life. He knew that everything in the material world carried a price tag and he could afford to buy them at will. Therefore passion for objects was, merely an aberration with him, not the objective of his life. Much early in life, old masters had taught him that beauty was not in the limbs of a body, nor happiness could be derived from material possessions. Its realms were far beyond them. It lies much deeper, within our own selves! He was therefore happy, only in the company of the masters, whether they were of the spiritual or the mundane domains, who had attained intellectual heights and could stir in him his hidden potential. He did not believe that any master could directly instill in him his gems of wisdoms. Because he knew even at the age of his early twenties that, first of all, knowledge of the ephemeral objective world was necessary to equip himself with the intellectual tools, which would ultimately lead him to the depths of the Universal Intelligence. For him the end of his trail was not in mastering the knowledge of the objective world or in its possessions, nor in their indulgence. Revered masters, like Socrates, Plato, Aristotle and the enigmatic hero of Mahaabhaarath, Lord Krshan, had shaped his destiny! He refused to accept the theory of re-incarnation however, and to establish this fact he had to prove it, not by denigrating Him or rejecting His ‘identity’. This is an easy escape route for the ignoramuses and not of the ‘thinkers.’ Thus for the realization of his aim---that there is no life after death---he had to do a lot of research. Such learning makes one enlightened: By acquiring degrees one becomes an intellectual or a scholar, which he never wanted to be. His aim was not to conquer the world or ‘know’ it, but to know its ‘Maker.’ That was his goal; his aim! In its realization he has spent his life. His worries, travails, sufferings have been not due to non-fulfillment of worldly desires, because there were none he could not have fulfilled or had not already indulged into: Rather overindulgence had worn him out. He could never assume the role of a tragic hero throughout his life, as there was never an occasion for this ‘celebrated’ role because nothing was ever out of his reach. People, and objects, came into his life, played their part or fulfilled their desired role and made their exit. That’s all the human relationship meant to him! Individuals were not important; neither the pleasures of sensual indulgence. These were merely the means of letting off the leashed energies, which keep accumulating, especially in those individuals who are engaged in the pursuits of higher sciences of Nature and its secret tools. They were means and not the end results of his quest. Later this fact gets evident in his writings also, when he turned ‘writer’. The characters in his novels were not individuals but the multifarious aspects of Nature and its creations, which got their expression through the personifications of individuals.

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....17
For him there was no society worth its name. Therefore abiding its customs, traditions and superficial values, was out of question. Who creates them and for whom? Laws, traditions, values are there because of people and for people. Whatever be the nature of its inhabitants, so are their values. These vary according to people, regions and climes. Therefore these cannot be eternal and universal. Whatever people---or read leaders---create is always subject to change, whims of the elite that govern them. Geniuses, artists, spiritual masters, philosophers, scholars or the good elements of society have never ruled them. People have never been the masters of their lives. Only minuscule part of society, governing elite, has been controlling their lives. Where they live; what and how much they eat; how they dress up; whether be illiterate or scholar; what are their needs and how much to give; standard of life; material possessions; etc. are decided by the few. Even the quality of lives, heath, and intellectual growth of the people is controlled by them. How illogical that only 1-2percentage of our society decides the fate of the majority. That Nature decides our destiny is also a hoax since it is willfully played on us in the guise of religion, laws, justice, constitution and patriotism. These pills of wisdom, so assiduously prescribed for the people at large, ought to have been applied equally and proportionately on the perpetrators too. Obviously this has never happened. The l.s. believed in that society which was composite of all its constituents, irrespective of caste, creed, color and religion. But the society he was living in, was utterly corrupt, immoral, hypocrite and believed in Goddess of money alone. Everyone was hankering after money. There was a mad race to amass and there were no holds barred. The so-called elite were obsessed with it. They were ready to give in anything; repeat---anything in exchange. Even personal honor was trifle before its glitter. It was law of jungle prevailing, all-round. Money was power; all else was of valueless. He had seen people, rich people trading their wives and sisters for promoting their business empires. Where there was so much muck around, he could not be expected to honor the values of such a society. He abhorred the company he lived in; hated the spineless law---its dispensers and protectors. All were corrupt and given to sensual over-indulgence. There was complete disregard for the values, by the very persons who were their promoters. As he hated such persons, he also hated the values they propagated from high pedestals. Of course he knew all this because he was their honorary associate.
He was so full of hatred that it spared none. He carried it since childhood. First, it was against these relatives who had conspired to usurp the lucrative business of his father. Overnight their worldly fortunes turned to worst. From multi-millions empire, his father was left without business. He did not mind the sudden poverty, as they still owned some valuable assets, but hated their treachery and audacity with which they went about their ill-designs which this society not only ignored but instead honored them.
He always wanted to do Ph.D. in philosophy so as to become a professor and work in some remote hilly area. This was his dream, which was never to be! He was only fifteen when all of a sudden he found himself supporting a large family of brothers and sisters besides the parents. His father tried his luck in some business ventures but he was not trained to run petty enterprises, as he was adept only in running big business with big money. So, wisely he said goodbye to business dreams and in his place a lad of fifteen was made to wear the mantle of ‘head-of-the-family’. Although he had two other elder brothers, but how he found himself in the new role, is something still beyond his comprehension. His eldest brother, who was helping his father in business, and had conspired with his uncle in usurping the business, was worth lacs (in early forties) at the time. All of them had contrived to get his mother’s signature on some documents, which were in fact the ownership transfer papers. With the signing of those papers, his mother had sealed the fate of the entire family. As a result his second uncle became the owner of Burma Shell and I.C.I agencies. In those days these two were the major business companies of the British Empire in India, and his father was their sole distributor in the area. However their ownership was in the name of his mother. Instead of reprimanding his younger brother for this stratagem, his father, in frustration transferred other assets in his name as well! Previous to this his father had already gifted the joint family business to the same greedy person. After these episodes his father once again established a good business house, but this time his eldest son became the benefactor of his largesse. His father was a strong willed, of strong body, obstinate and a generous man. Other people took advantage of his generosity, which the family had to suffer. The l.s. had also imbibed his father’s qualities, and had, like his father, threw away, many a times, the fruits of his hard labor to the greedy ‘dear ones.’

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....18
By the time he cleared matriculation, he had apprenticed in the tanning course in a Govt. institute. Belonging to high caste Brahman family---not that he gave a damn to these inhibitions---he had joined this institute incognito, simply to earn a monthly stipend Rs.15. He also did some petty jobs in the post office, on ad hoc basis. Luckily the postmaster was their neighbor and sensing the plight of their family, used to engage him on daily wages against those postmen, who used to proceed on leave. He had no inhibition in doing such menial jobs. Rather it gave him immense pleasure that he was of some use to his family. 
They were a close-knit family. Everyday the evening sessions lasted till late in the night, when they used to give vent to their frustrations. It always had a happy ending. This gave them hope and visions of a bright future for all of them. They never thought about their individual self. It was always jointly for them all. 
He was only sixteen and a half when he joined the state government job as a clerk. Nobody questioned his underage, as his real uncle was the minister of the department. His ambition however to become the professor went awry in this struggle for survival.
He got three rapid promotions and was posted as an Incharge of District Foodgrains Laboratory, when he was just nineteen years old with practically no experience of the world. But he was considered a very efficient analyst in the quality control branch. In the meanwhile he had also developed the habit of reading the English novels. Soon his interest in literature graduated to reading the works of the western masters. Then an incident happened, which completely changed the course of his life. 
His family was under debt of a government department and some other lenders as well. His elder brother had taken some loan from the Industries department, whose yearly installments had not been paid for over three years. All of a sudden recovery notice came through the court orders. They had no alternative except to pay back the due loan along with the compound interest. His father rushed to him to save his brother from being arrested. Till that time he was honest to bones, morally and mentally. His was the lonely example in the department, for complaining against a rice mill owner for offering him bribe. The miller along with an inspector of the department was punished for the act. But the l.s was in a quandary now. He could not refuse his father the help he sought from him. He led his own son to dishonesty, even though he himself had properties which were worth lacs (millions) in those days! (As a result of these properties, the family again became millionaire, because their value had gone up. This is another story). All through his life he has never for a day been reconciled to corruption. But a tide of destiny had swept all his idealism and thrown asunder the finer sensitivities, which his mother and elder sister had so assiduously nurtured in him. 
Soon the family expenses rose up resulting in demands for more money. He could not ask for money from anybody either as loan or bribe. To mop up guts, he started drinking, a habit that kept his company till 1981.
His childhood had been spoilt by poverty and internal family feuds with the second uncle, who with the help of his Machiavellian sons had swept the rug of affluence from under them. His youth was snatched by the burden of financial worries. His elder brother on the other hand, had the unique knack of always engaging himself in losing business ventures, which not only ate up the principal investments, but burdened them with more loans and unpaid credits etc. 
His eldest sister also played a substantial role in increasing his burdens by marrying off two of his younger brothers, who being dependent, were still living with their parents. They were unemployed, doing absolutely no work. Instead of alleviating his burden, rather they aggravated it by indulging themselves in litigation, brawls, womanizing and boozing---curtsy his beloved parents and the respected eldest sister! (Incidentally his elder sister had taken to Sanyaas-renunciation-in her youth). His conscience too had been corrupted by bribe, booze and brawls. So he became a rebel and fought back the society, by negating it, taunting its ethics, its codes of conduct, and openly challenging its peers. He hated the society, its inhabitants, and he also hated himself!

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....19
One fine morning, when he was twenty-four and a half, he received termination orders of his service although he had put in more than nine years of service with excellent record. The new Chief Minister of the state of Punjab passed these orders as his first edict after taking oath of his office. He had some personal grudge against him. At the time he had some money (a few lacs) that he laundered away in a hotel venture. Again, as usual, no bank balances no cars, no palatial mansions! A blank man with blank pockets! However he got some respite from the fast paced life, which he had been leading for the last five years. During those years he experienced a life, which could be an envy of any big Don. He had outstretched himself beyond his wildest imagination. When he reviewed his life, he realized he had nothing more to live for. There were no desires left to be fulfilled, no dreams to be realized! He had lived his life. Then what it was to aim for or look forward to? Only a mirage in the smog of an empty mind! Life became a burden without a purpose. Burnt out ambers create only shaky mirages, which leave behind only ashes of bad, stale memories. Nothing is bitter than stagnation in life. A directionless mind is like a rudderless boat in the vast expanse of the Samsaarik (worldly) ocean. Amen.
After the advent of the master in his life everything changed, not physically, but his entire standpoint had gone through a sea change. Now without taking any intoxicants, he is enjoying, however infinitesimal, the indescribable joys that only an enlightened self can envision and relish. Attaining to this level of consciousness at the age of fifty has not been easy journey. But one thing is definite; Godly path is the easiest path. Each act that we conduct for the betterment of our lives involves additional burden of material objects. As we grow in worldly sense, affluence brings with it material comforts and we go on accumulating extra modern luxuries, which fill every available space in our home or working place. Similarly our minds also get filled with the junk. But as soon as the direction of the mind changes towards God, we start shedding this junk till our stores and the minds are emptied of the junk materials and the irreverent data. We free ourselves completely and what remains is, the real, blemish less Self---which is our real identity (i.e., ‘I’)
The effect of the divine impact and its manifestation in the human form had such a direct jolt on his persona, that very perceptible change had an impact on his daily life as well as on his mindset. The acquired knowledge, which is falsely assumed as ‘intellect’ is, no more than mere data, unless it is discriminately assimilated in our daily life. When there is no difference between the word and the deed, righteousness prevails and the intellect having performed its function, assumes the form of wisdom. Wisdom is nothing but the present, which is omnipresent. The highest state of meditation is to be in the ‘present’ which is the recognition of real ‘I’ that is ‘Aathma’, Soul, Spirit---a synthesis of senses, mind and intellect; the practical state of wisdom. This realization is also called Self-realization; it is nothing but the finest state of our inner-self, achieved through the composition of the trinity: body-mind-intellect. Now what is so super-natural or miraculous about this? Only high sounding words, tittles, prefixes, abstract definitions, and scholarly language; all these simply confuse the seeking minds!

When he reached the age of sixty, the body had not dampened his spirit of seeking. But he has reached that ‘state’ where he does not have any more to seek, in spiritual realms too. He no longer has any doubts. All his queries stand answered. He does not have any more questions. He is at peace. He knows his goal and his path. It all depends on the seriousness and sincerity, with which he pursues his goal. Most of the time he revels in Divine Grace and if he is able to transform these ‘glimpses’ into permanent state of Bliss, is again dependant on his own sincere commitment and devotional urge to merge in that ocean.

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....20
The binding, as well as the illumination ‘factor’ is--- Divinity---which is inherent everywhere! When a seeker has realized this ‘knowledge’, his mental state is beyond description. Even he, himself cannot describe the heights of joy he is experiencing, during all the time; he is attuned to or reveling in the Self! As the Self is, of the nature of bliss, any one who has experienced, even Its’ momentary ‘glimpse’ is immersed in Its eternal joys. He attains an enviable state of bliss! 
The l.s. has been experiencing Its ‘effects’ off and on, for the last 21 years, since his mind took the U-turn and became aware of the Divine-Incarnation in human form! Till that time, he was not ready to accept the very ‘concept’ of Divine Incarnations of all the Divine Ones, belonging to all the religions! Often the glimpses of the Self, are more lasting, then it becomes unbearable for the mortal body and the mind to behold and absorb the ‘grace of bliss’, as the l.s., is not that spiritually advanced nor his cushions are that strong. He is left with only one recourse to pray to the Master; to either unshackle the Self from the body, or lift off the ‘link’! 
It is a fact that the ‘experiencer’ more often seeks for the release of the Self from the body. It is just not palatable or even logical to come back to tasteless vagaries of the mind, from the ocean of Bliss! Once the subject has the ‘glimpse/experience’ of the bliss, he has no taste left for the worldly pleasures and joys. There is simply no substitute for the blissful state. Once smitten, one gets hooked for life. That is the reason, no Brahman-Jnaani or a realised Yogi, remains in physical body, after the realization of the Self (Aathma). 
Believe me the little selfs’s “I” doesn’t like to stay in his sick body. His “I” wants release! It is not out of desperation, dejection or isolation, nor can it be termed as a negative urge to escape from life. On the contrary, he feels completely, self-contended and at peace in his body. No more goals to achieve, no more desires; as he has had more than he deserved and ever dreamt of! Most of the time his cup of life is over brimming with bliss: he simply cannot withstand the onslaughts of divine ‘waves’. Continuous wafts of joy make his inner-self (Jeevi) self-reliant, self-contented and unshackled from the world. One simply disassociates from the world and enjoys the joyous company of the Self. It is simply very difficult to describe; not the Self, but Its Source! But who wants to know more?
Here enter the doubting fence sitters and the elite intellectuals! They want to know the authenticity of these ‘experiences’! Whether we are answerable to these doubting Thomas’s, is a genuine excuse for the ‘ascetics’ to keep away from them! The l.s. is of the opinion that it is our duty and responsibility to share ‘knowledge’ of the Self, with the genuine seekers, because unless we do so, how would they be knowing the ‘potential’ beyond the ‘annihilation/nihilism’ state of the intellect? Even we ourselves are not always sure of the ‘existence’ of the Self! Fundamentally it is the mind, which questions the ‘Being’ of the Self. How are we to know, whether these ‘experiences’ of the Self are genuine! 
Very simple! Purely by experiencing the universality of the Self, the ‘experiencer’ is satisfied. How do we know that the ‘experience’ is really cosmic in nature and content? Again very simple! The cosmic-Self is ‘aware’ of the cosmos: that the ‘awareness’ of the ‘experiencer’ becomes cosmic, thus he becomes Gyatha---the knower of past, present and future of Cosmos/Creation! His state at that time is that of everlasting Bliss, which the nature of Brahman and the Self is.
The journey has been long, self effacing, self sacrificing---of total surrender of body, mind and the intellectual attachments. A tall order for a worldly man, but a realisable, feasible and attainable Karamu(activity/seva); which each one of us should strive for, so as to attain the envious heights of self-purification. A state where all material things: joys of the world: even the realms of the world itself, become meaningless, stale, and trash! The l.s. shall omit all details and niceties, which enable us to realize these heights, as these have already been exhaustively shared in his previous book “Quest In Reality”. In the present ‘work’, the endeavor is to delve into the extremity of intellect, so as to be able to share and jointly undertake the journey that leads to Self---thereby to substantiate the authenticity of Self, and Its realization in our own selves! That an ordinary mind is as good as that of an ascetic, for the realization of ‘his’ Self, with all Its’ splendor! One should not be disheartened by the vagaries of the mind or its tools of imagination and fantasizing, which are so devious in deluding the intellect; it becomes very difficult to differentiate between real and the unreal

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....21
The realization that our reality is (Supreme) Intelligence: There is not an iota of doubt that the intelligence (intellect) in us is the same Intelligence! Theoretically this is a simple statement, but its conviction (awareness) takes many lives Sadhna (self-enquiry). As soon as this realization dawns, the results are wonderful---beyond description. One simply becomes free, whole and complete! He simply accepts the ‘being’ of the creations of the ephemeral world as normal (natural). We are, so we are! Nature is, so Nature is! One becomes aware of their (creations) ‘existence’; meaning, we do not relate our-self with them. We do not see them from our point of view (intellect). By accepting them is, by knowing them. We learn about a ‘thing’ only when we have complete knowledge of it. Having ‘knowledge’ of the ‘thing’ is, having complete awareness of that ‘thing’. Meaning, the substance is more important than the projection. Our substance is not the gross conscious, nor the mind, nor the intellect: these are merely the data-bank of the phenomenal worlds’ knowledge that our senses have been able to gather. Knowing or becoming aware of this fact, automatically puts the observing ‘agency’ at the higher level. That is, we become aware of our limited minds’ sphere of knowledge. This fact is known, when our intellect stops posing as mind and retains its original state, that of intelligence. Similarly the human intelligence---activated conscious-(discriminated) knowledge, having realized its limit, or becoming aware of this very fact, puts it at its higher pedestal of Cosmic-Consciousness. The state, if it can be called that (!) at that moment, is of ‘complete’ universal-awareness! Of freedom and bliss: There is constant ‘feeling’ (experience) of total awareness; no thought, no mind! One is blessed with the persistent ‘feelings’ of unending ecstasy. No subject wants to come down (back) from this ‘experience’. It is the experience of Divinity, there is no doubt about it! All are welcome to the ‘club’ of Divine. One does not have to go places for enrolment. It is within ‘us’. Rather we are It-Self. Anyone who has, even once felt the bliss of this Divine glimpse or experience, he is hooked forever. No other joy would make him happy. One feels so useless, lifeless, limp and empty bag without It. The complete feeling of freedom makes the subject one with Divine. This is not an ‘experience’ of an addict! The l.s. ‘knows’ about that too, having experienced the effects of various drugs. If any one doubts the authenticity of these experiences, then they are not pursuing the journey of spiritualism, hence is not a genuine sadhak. Then no comment! 
The l.s. is not narrating a novel or a treatise on philosophy. He also knows about hallucination, fantasizing, imagination, day dreaming and about self-induced hypnosis. He knows from first hand experience with this wily fellow---the mind. He has passed through the rigors of Sadhna, Tapas (sacrifices) and intense self-enquiry. He learnt at the lotus feet of the masters, scriptures and above all, through personal experiences. He could never become a teacher, but only a sadhak, a seeker and a learner. He cannot preach but can only follow and imbibe the teachings in his personal life. During the last twelve years of his service career, he lived upto the teachings of His Master---by precept and practice. While his colleagues were minting money every year, he lived off his pay. He was surrounded by a corrupt system, but lived a life of an ascetic. He did not make a show of his principles, but presented a personal example of those teachings, without uttering a word about them. Glory be to Him, it all belongs to Him. Why pose or boast, all that there is, all belong to Him. He is the Original-Owner, not us mortals who are transitory tenants.

----------


## little-self

An Aside.....22
The biggest problem of the sadhak ( disciple) is that he is more like a plunderer. Both face the problem of plenty. Only difference is in the ‘capacity’ of their containers. Whereas the coffers of the plunderer are filled to the brim, still he remains unsatisfied and hungry for more possessions. But on the other hand, the container (body) of a sadhak proves insufficiently equipped to ‘contain’ the ever increasing splendor of the Lord! His midget self gets easily ‘filled’, as thus feels helpless to receive/bear His grace any more. He/she prays for release, whereas the former craves for more years to plunder more and more. 
Even now, the body of the l.s. stands over flowed with constant cascades of bliss! (Incidentally while typing this line, the l.s. was actually in the ‘state’! Glory be unto Him!). Over brimming with joy, I am unable to continue writing---. God s great; let all brethren be blessed alike. Amen.
------
Whatever the l.s has experienced or known of the glory of the Self or Its effulgence is, the result of transforming into practice the teachings of the masters. Nobody can help a seeker; not even the master, in his quest, as it is one-to-one involvement. He is One, so His realization is also for one/single entity at a time. Heart to heart relationship is always individual and between two persons. It is the individual self that yearns for its real/original-Self, which is one-to-one relationship. As no other person can enjoy or suffer the fruits of our Karmas (deeds/actions), so too, others ---however realised they are, can gain access to His realms, on others’ behalf! Spiritualism is highly individualistic path, for it involves, exclusively, one’s own body-senses-mind-intellect. It is our body, one has to master/control. It is one’s own intellect, which has to be channeled and diverted. Frankly speaking, if one really desires to know one’s reality, one should throw away all books and cleanse the intellect of all the ‘finer theories’ and one should chalk out one’s own trail and reach the destination by self efforts only. No body teaches us anything; it is our own intellect, which extends itself and expands its horizons. By self-learning and self endeavor, nothing is unachievable!

----------


## little-self

(We continue with our Inner Search)

Infinite Brahmand
Finite Universe. If Brahmand—Infinite space/Cosmos is infinite, the universes which take shape into It are finite! This aspect has been discussed quite exhaustively in my previous book, so there will now be a brief preview of that vision:
Any material object that exists or ever existed in Nature reflects its image in space, along with its life principle—sound. These images get permanently embedded in particles in the form of vibrations and radiations. The canopy of consciousness that surrounds the material formations of the universe is verily the panoramic grand picture view (history) of its existence. After each Big-Crunch (Prahlah/Annihilation), this grand view gets compressed in super-dense (Supreme-Casual) particle, i.e. in its original state of statelessness. Thereafter a big-bang slowly revolves and expands the latent view into a gigantic universe. Having again exhausted its intelligence, by living out its memory through its material projection (Creation), it goes back (Big-Crunch) in its original condition. This cycle continues unabated.
The above hypothesis is based on the assumption that the Brahmand is infinite and the universes born into it, on their own volition, i.e. self-sustaining, self-cycled principle, are finite. That reveals; the Brahmand has no memory (intelligence), whereas the Nature (universe) does possess it. As the memory has to live out its compressed desires (thoughts or vasanavan-tendencies), through their material projections—hence the Creation!
Now suppose the Supreme-Casual aspect of each universe (Nature) in its subtlest state gets materialized into a single-living-entity, besides permeating in Its projected Creation, this proposition does not seem logical! At the same time it would have to be accepted, no part of its creation can exist without its properties having been ingrained in them, for basically these are its creations. Or it can be surmised, the elementary qualities, which are imbibed by all; when these get fully conscious in One entity, while remaining in latent state in the rest of the creations, this wonder of Divine manifestation poses a diet for the elite class/intellectuals! 
An illustration: After what the scientists describe, the Big-Crunch, matter is annihilated, all mass, both, subtle and gross, gets compressed into a super-dense particle, i.e., the total intelligence (conscious) in its casual state is enclosed in a single-cell: in layman’s language, it may be called the Original-Particle(Seed). Suppose this seed transmutes itself directly into a biological cell, there should not be any hue and cry from the scientific world. Biological chips are already on cards. The only objection this fraternity can raise is that this transmutation has not gone through the rudimentary process of evolution. 
However too much credence should not be given to the popular theory of big-bang, as there is already an entirely contradictory theory in the offing; that big-bang never happened! It is, as being proved, the figment of imagination! There is another, more interesting scenario: Original-Particle did not split like an atom, but it produced its duplicate, while still retaining its originality of wholeness. Its duplicates again reflected its innate nature, which further went on duplicating themselves. There might be countless numbers of different categories of particles, which fall into three parental families, viz., casual, subtle, gross particles. Big-Bang did happen, but it was not the tremendous eruption of hot gasses but a cool shower of super-cool particles, which later formed into galaxies of super-dense particles, which according to their gradation of grossness, are subjected to atomic chain reaction! Rest is as the big-bangers assume! There are already 154 types of particles identified so far.
Any particle which falls into gross family is classified as matter (manifestation of subtle particles). Peeping a little deep into the matter; its composition is of atoms, which are mostly composed of empty space, with a few specks of dust (representing electrons, protons etc.) whirring round its nucleus. Earth with its solid looking rocks and the densest of minerals are made up of atoms. Its (atom) sub-atomic particle (Neutrino) has virtually no physical properties: no mass: no electrical charge: no magnetic field: It is not attracted by gravity, nor captured or repelled by the electrical charge or by the magnet field of other particles flying past it. 
Therefore any neutrino originating in the Milky-ways, or from some other galaxy, traveling at the speed of light, can go through the solid body of the Earth as if it were an empty space. Billions of neutrinos coming from anywhere; from far off stars, galaxies, quasars or some other heavenly bodies, are streaming through our brain at any moment of our lives. (Fritjof Capra). Were it possible to squeeze all space out from all the atoms in Earth, it would be reduced to about the size of an orange! 
Our, seemingly, solid composition or that of the cosmos is nothing but full of micro particles, whose own constitution is, almost, of empty space. There is thus difference between the appearance of objects as we see them and their inner reality. The spiritualists and the scientists agree on the fact—the universe is the manifestation of primary energy. And what is at the source of that energy: It is the “inner-reality” or the “Mind/Thought”! Sir James Jens wrote in “The Mysterious Universe”: 
“Mind no longer appears as an accident intruder into the realm of matter, we are beginning to suspect that we ought rather to hail it as the Creator and Governor of the realm of matter—not, of course, of our individual minds but the Mind in which the atoms out of which our individual minds have grown, exist as thoughts—in fact substantial matter is resolving itself into a creation and manifestation of mind.”

----------


## little-self

And this “Mind” or “Thought” has “Willed” a design for the Creation. Everything in the universe, though, is always in the state of flux—decaying and being replaced by new ones—but still conforming to its pattern (innate nature). Dr. Harold Saxtan Burr (From “Blueprint for Immortality”) says: 
“You and I are the result of a pattern of Organization, or to put it another way, the consequence of a design. And it is very difficult to think of a piece of apparatus of any kind—whether it be an electric iron or an atom-smasher—that is not the product of the mind of a designer.”
What it all leads us to believe is very simple: The matter is nothing but the composition of subtle particles, whose inner reality is Mind-Thought-Intelligence. This Creation is the design of that Mind. Thus the Universe or Creation is working as the design of that Mind. It is thus obvious, the particles which manifest matter are conscious, otherwise they would not fall into predestined patterns, which are parts of the over all Grand-Design. Sir Bose not only proved that “plants have reactions like that of human beings but even metals have a form of consciousness. Even at sub-atomic level, evidence of quality of life and awareness was observed”. “Scientists observe them (particles) ‘consciously’ choosing their paths—While electrons orbit an atom’s minute nucleus at phenomenal speeds, they know what other electrons are doing and react accordingly. Although distanced from their polar opposites, they appear conscious of them and reverse themselves As One when their polar partners are reversed”. (“Secret Life of Planets” by Tomkins and Bird). Even our planet is conscious and self-regulating organism! It is an old concept, only scientists are discovering it now. 
All above scientific quotes are of no consequence as these are superfluous. No scientific discovery would be worth the paper it is written on, until it finds a way to get out of ‘event horizon’ (of black hole). The total endeavor of our scientists’ research is centered round the event of Creation. This event of Creation is of little importance for the ‘thinkers’, as there might be billions other such creations! As surmised earlier, each creation is the manifestation of a Mind or Thought, which is called by different names, viz. Yahweh (Greek), Memra (Hebrew), Sorosh (Parsi), Amer (Arminian or in ancient Greek), Vak, Word, Logos, Kalameh/Kalam or Kun. The same words find more scientific expressions in the language of advanced research of the spiritualists, viz., Cosmic-Mind, Supra-Consciousness, Constant-Integrated-Awareness etc. this hypothesis further instigates us to stipulate, there ought to be a Single Consubstantial factor that subsumes all other cosmic minds. This Single-“Something” should be of the nature that does not involve itself in the creational-sustenance-dissolution process of (each) creation. As Nature is its own Absolute cause and each creation (Nature) is governed by its own principle—which may not be applicable or similar to others. 
Cosmic-Consciousness of each Creation is of limited scope, for it represents only to its sphere of cosmos, which is governed by one set of principle of C-S-D! Each Principle manifests itself through an evolutionary process, which is not to be associated with the Darwinian theory of evolution. According to him, we are the progeny of the animals. A foolish idea! Human beings are the finest specimen of Creation, who not only represent Its qualities but can far excel, being also graced with the Divine-force. 
Coming back to Creation and its Principle: Merely by discovering the fact, matter—if at all it exists—is conscious. The assertion, the building blocks of matter—the particles—are conscious, is not enough, as each Creation is complete unto-itself! This phenomenon goes on repeating itself without seemingly, any beginning or an end.

----------


## little-self

Creation in itself connotes creations/projections of material/physical bodies—by duplication, multiplication and manifestation. It is a physical universe; naturally it is governed by physical laws. But the invisible factor of pre-‘Design/Mind’, cannot be ignored. Even if the cause of Creation, might be Absolute, i.e. Unknown—it is described as Absolute, because it revolves around Itself—It repeats again and again, subject to the same Single-Principle (Thought) as if it had no other bright idea! If it is simply the manifestation of a principle-thought-mind, then it has Intelligence as its basis—which is the case! Anything conscious is synonym of intelligence. And intelligence is the conscious knowledge of the material world, not its cause. Its cause is unknown, so it is Absolute, as surmised by some! 
No principle is complete into itself. Any system that is organized and executed, however perfectly, on an idea (principle/thought) has its originator. Energy is the substance of the universe and it is the conscious-thought of the Absolute that has organized the universe into a Grand-Design that we can see and touch. Absolute is not some alien or super-natural/magician, but the sum-total of Cosmic-Intelligence. The beauty of this wonderful system is, its conscious has the unique quality to observe and discriminate its own-self and wherever the system, seems to deviate or deflect, due to man made tools of destruction, its counter agents immediately intervene and fill the gaps. Human beings too are equipped with the same conscious, which has the ability to observe the working of its own mind (individual conscious). This, in itself, proves there exists in our mind an independent conscious which stands apart from the mind and observes its working. This independent ‘witness’ is directly linked to the Absolute-Conscious-Mind! The Seed of the entire universe is Pure-Consciousness, which according to a Design, evolves into individual conscious-Self and still retains its purity.
Our consciousness (mind) can be ascribed through dual channels, viz., individual mind (gross-consciousness, i.e., Conscious) that traces its roots to Cosmic-Consciousness, and the “Witness” (Shakshi) attribute (Self) that is linked, directly to the Absolute. This duality of consciousness superimposes the illusion of their separateness. Though their journey of encasement in human cell has been through different channels, their source is One and their existence in material world is simultaneous and combined. Whereas mind manifests through material creations and its existence is cognized by the observing Intelligence (Self), but its shells—the manifestations—are sustained by energy that through conscious gives shape to the Creation, which we perceive. Conscious does not evolve of matter: the fact is otherwise! Matter is intelligent and intelligence always creates intelligence entities. The previously discussed subject of cosmic resurgence through the explosion of the Cosmic-Egg of super-dense atoms and the resultant big-bang hypothesis is just a myth of the scientist; just as the mythological tales of yore about Creation! During the big-bang event, obviously all atoms had exploded: then how come, there are subtle particles roaming the vast Brahmand,(cosmos) which had never been subjected to energy manifestation or manipulation, and are still in their original form, i.e. in unmanifest state! These are not involved even in the cosmic recycling evolution. They are in such state of subtlety, and are still in stationary state and far beyond the reach of the forces which create energy! 
Just as the ultimate of matter is Big-Crunch of Big-Bang, likewise its constituent’s elements, viz. electrons, protons or the latest confirmation of Peter Higgs ‘missing particles’ “Higgs Boson”, at CERN, have also their ultimate! That ultimate, is always the original state of basic particles in inanimate condition. 
The ultimate freezing point, as of now, is -273: Beyond this point there is no further measurement. But this does not indicate, being in this state means that water has lost its innate nature. In this super-dense condition, there is absolutely no movement or tension, and the water seems to have lost its properties. It is the zero condition for water, beyond which point it does not constrict or condense any further. Rather this seems to be the currently accepted state of affairs of the elements which create water. This zeroing condition of water does not in anyway construe that water does not exist in super-dense condition. It does exist, but in its purest form. Water in such a state creates illusion to be finite; which it is rightly so, as its original origin is not from ice, but from energy, which is the creator of oxygen and hydrogen. For a novice, ice state of water is its state of nihilism, i.e. Zero. 
The nihilism state of matter is the event of Big-Crunch, when gravity has reached its ultimate state of super-density. Matter is finite, but only to the extent it has transmuted to its ultimate state, beyond which it cannot transmute any further! 
Mind’s state of nihilism, i.e. zero or finite, comes when it has evolved to its fullest height and having exhausted its memory bank is in the state of desirelessness! But this does not indicate that the mind is dead, annihilated, banished or emptied. So long there is Creation, its existence is immanent. In fact along with the annihilation of matter, i.e. Creation, it lies in non-active state after Big-Crunch!

----------


## little-self

The matter and mind, like Creation, are finite but only to the extent; after having evolved to their ultimate expansion (growth), they transmute back to their original state of non-transmutationstate of non-involvement, i.e., when the components of Creation are in their non-active state, when even the subtle of the subtlest particles are in non-active state i.e. stationary. 
For the last four hundred years since Galileo, Western scientists have been engaged, very earnestly, in unraveling the mysteries of the Creation. Their research in the fields of physics, biology and geology is noteworthy. In the beginning they were not bothered about the why, and mainly confined themselves finding the answers to How of Creation! They had deliberately left this chapter to the religious. But since Newton to Einstein and the later generation of scientists; it has been their utmost prioritybehind the veil of their researchto find answers to these questions: Which agency created the universe and what created that agency? If nobody created them, still they have always been there! Their goal in this respect has been to find the basic (elementary) Particle, which set in the creational process. So far their researchin the sub-atomic fieldhas led them to recognize the neutrino particles, whose physical existence has yet to be conclusively proved. Even when their research understands the basics of this particle, they are very likely to find: even this particle (neutrino) actually belongs to some later generations of particles, but not the elementary one! Even otherwise the theory of uncertainty claims: the behavior of a particle in respect of place and time cannot be accurately predicted.
Same is in the case of human brain. We know, to some extent, the basic laws which govern our brains; but given the number of particles involvedsome hundred million billion and billions particles are stated to be contained in one brain! According to Newtonian theory of gravity, one can solve the equation correctly only in case of two particles but in case of more particles, one has to resort to approximation. Human brain is, thus also subject to the theory of uncertainty. 
So neither in the case of elementary particles nor of the brain cells, exact behavior can be predicted under any given conditions! In both the cases, their number is so vast that it is simply beyond the scope of present day science to confine them in one single equation to determine their behavior. However under laboratory conditions very extensive tests are being carried out at huge costs. Their outcome has not as yet reached to that level of expertise, which could lead to the event of singularities.
But this factor is being established that the universe is conditioned by certain laws, which implies that it is (pre-) determined!
The Newton concept: The universe is static was changed by Edwin Hubble, when he discovered the galaxies were actually moving away from our galaxy. It indicated clearly, the universe was expanding, rather than it being static. This implies, it has its creation or beginning as it has already expanded to the present scenario and is still in the process of further expansion. After all this process started from some zero point!
The state of zero does exist, both in universe as well as in mind. When all the matter in the universe has evaporated (during the Big-Crunch),including the particles, it is composed ofthe state of singularity existsthat is the condition of mass-less void in space (Brahmand). This in fact is the end of materialthe forceswhich creates the universe. But it is not the death of the Principle! Why the universe suddenly decides to dissolute, is another matter. Biologists know the death of body is determined by the encoded message in the brain cells. Suddenly cells decide to die, due to some pre-determined memory trigger, and they start to decay or die instantly.
Nature works on well defined laws. Each universe in the Brahmand has its pre-determined origin and dissolution. That determining factor is the Principle (Intelligence) that is defined in spiritual language as Divinity and as the unified-theory-of-everything by the physicists.

----------


## little-self

The fact the scientists believe: The universe is governed by laws—itself connotes—its creation is based on certain laws. If there are laws for its creation, as is being accepted, then it is a foregone conclusion that these laws were there even before its creation! The students of cosmology know that any mass that goes into the black hole, its particles do not return to our universe. For all we know, these might be joining some other baby universe! This probability looks good within the gambits of general theory of relativity.
When we accept the fact of determined laws, we automatically accept the issue of Creation: that it had a beginning. Anything that is created has its beginning. We therefore come to the same old conclusion that life is finite and its creation—physical bodies are finite too. Creation itself is finite. It was created on a ‘Principle’ and is governed on well-defined laws. How it evolved from an Infinite-Principle is not the subject matter of science fraternity, unless they function in unison with the spiritualists and try to know subtle worlds of mind-spirit-divinity! 
Likewise spiritualists should also remain within their confined boundaries and should not venture into answering questions, which do not fall within their domain. Whenever the ‘thinkers/philosophers’ tried to don the role of scientists of natural sciences, they have miserably failed. Not that these two fields are separate or unrelated to each other. Only their system of education is different and unlike each other. That is why any one who is not adequately qualified in one system of science cannot be expected to, automatically, claim expertise of the other. The result of such an exercise has always been disastrous.
The l.s who is the source of these ‘work’ has also delved in the unknown fields of science and it is a foregone fact that he being a novice, he might have faltered enormously! There are countless instances of such foolish ventures, especially from the religionists, which compel the good intentioned, well informed intellectuals to keep away from their home-spun ‘theories’—which have mushroomed in as many religious sects—that they simply spurn them. Their disdain is justified. Just one example, a repetition of course: 
“According to Jewish, Christian and Islamic traditions, the universe was created only in the recent past. (In seventeenth century Bishop Ussher calculated a date of 4004 BC, for the creation of the universe, a figure he arrived at by adding up the ages of people in the Old Testament).
“According to St. Augustine (Book of Genesis) it is 5000 years. “But according to Vedic Scriptures, a ‘Purant’ cycle is completed in 311,040,000,000,000 years.
Just see the difference!
The ancient Indian astronomy like other disciplines of science was far ahead of the West. Rather it would not be an exaggeration to mention here that the Westerns were behaving like barbarians, while this country was reveling, both in spiritual enlightenment and material abundance. How the West treated their scientists can just be imagined by the fates of Copernicus, Bruno and Galileo! The treatment meted out to them is still fresh in the minds of the present generation of scientists. Had this fraternity taken our scriptures seriously, especially Upanishads, their ridicule towards spiritualism would have been subdued substantially. As to how much scientific methodology has been followed in decoding the spiritual ‘thought’; there is always an element of doubt and disbelief in the minds of research scholars! As their testing ground of new discoveries is the laboratory, not the spatial realms of the mind. But pseudo spiritual quacks, unlike the genius cosmologists, are presently at a premium to hazard wild ‘prophesies’, because most of the theories relating to cosmology are yet to be proved. To the misfortune of the Western scientists, the depth of insight of their ruling masters is not remotely in consonance with the new discoveries made in the fields of matter. They wasted the golden opportunity they had, for two hundred years of rule over India—for learning the sciences, this country had the mastery on. The ancient Indian ‘thought’ on matter and spirit is so deep that even the present day scientists with all the facilities at their command, cannot in their wildest imagination, touch upon the outer fringes of the vast ocean of knowledge, which this country’s masters of yore had probed in the realms of Conscious and which is immanent in matter and spirit. The basic essence of their ‘thought’ was: The innate nature of matter is conscious. This is a clear line of division between the matter and spirit: between the scientists and the wise: between the knowledge of science and Divine. Where the present theories about Creation lead to, is in fact, the starting point of the spiritualists in their Sadhna(quest)!

----------


## little-self

The commonly accepted theory of singularity takes the scientists to the edges of dissolution (black hole), where all physical laws fail and even time comes to a stop. This scenario indicates the end of matter. On the contrary, this is the point, from where the role of the spiritualist begins. For when matter is totally annihilated: the state wherein, not only the gross particles de-materialize, but those also which create matter, transmute into pure conscious; the science has done its job. There is nothing left of the universe or its constituents for the scientists to discover any more! The matter including its laws having reached their ultimate, have met their Nadir!
There is another theory in vogue, when all laws fail: Absolute takes over and no law applies to It since an Absolute is causeless: That state of Singularity is the Absolute. All laws, which were sustaining the existence of the universe, are regressed in That (Big-Crunch). This is the ultimate truth of matter. Again after some time—to restart the cycle of evolution, pre-determined Sankalp/will (as time has lost its relevance), Absolute re-activates its conscious—not that conscious in its pure state ever becomes un-conscious—and sets in motion those forces which starts the process of creating another replicate of Creation.
Though this is an excellent theory, it shall never be proved! It will remain only in equations. After thousands of years, when the scientists are able to erect an artificial replicate of the universe; the Principle, which sustains the Creation, would remain still illusive and hence shall never be in their hands, since the domain of physical sciences is always limited within the parameters of the universe and its creations and its laws and intelligence! Whereas the realms of Conscious and the Supreme-Intelligence are beyond the ‘concept’ of mind and its gross conscious, which is the synthesis of the Creation or the vice versa! 
Howsoever far the scientific theories may take the human imagination, but these are not going to satisfy him. Man is in the search of the Ultimate Theory, not to find its dead ends. Its finiteness also shall not make him happy. Even when he is able to unveil its secrets of creation, he would not like its finiteness. He also does not want the state of either singularity or un-certainty. What he wants is its immortality, not mortality. Because only in its immortality, will he find his immortality! He simply does not want to die. He wants to live forever. This is possible only if he finds the secrets of creation’s immortality. Just look at the height of his naivety: In this finite world he wants to search the seeds of his Immortality!Whether he succeeds ultimately, only time—whose own invincibility is in question—shall determine! But it would be a futile exercise, which the humanity will realize, only after spending a good fortune; that the nature of Creation is same, from where he had begun his research: That Nature is finite like its creations. Only the Principle that keeps its wheels going endlessly, looks constant, eternal and above the natural laws!

----------


## little-self

Human Nomenclature. The problem among the spiritualists and the scientists is neither very old nor of any deeper nature. Instead of considering it a problem, it is merely an aptitude aberration of looking at the same ‘object’ from two different angles. In fact this deficiency in outlook does not prevail in the ‘higher’ classes of both the fraternities. At such an elevated field of intelligence these minion distractions have no scope, as minds are then elevated to the spatial realms. Only lower minds bereft of rich thought content indulge in the vagaries of mind. Instead of probing the ultimate depth of the mind, and in the process discovering these realms, viz. Super-Mind, Higher-Mind, Illuminated-Mind, and finally the Over-Mind, we waste our energies in religious engagements. These four levels of consciousness of human mind represent different elevation states of conscious, which a subject encounters. Since this is not topic of our discussions at the moment, it is suffice to state here that nothing is beyond the scope of mind. First we have to elevate ourselves to its charted heights, only then we can attain the state of Over-Mind, which in Vedhaanthik(science dealing with spirituality) parlance, is known as the state of “Amanaka” (Mindlessness). Once the mind is withdrawn, only the principal of Aathma(soul/spirit) i.e. the Super-Consciousness exists. 
Now let us pause and ponder as to which stream or ‘thought’ of Western literature has enlightened on these levels of the Conscious! Even the present day masters of gospel, belonging to various sects, are minting money and fame by befooling the innocent public, eulogizing on matters which are not distantly related to spiritualism. They merely indulge in cheap mockery of ritualism and, now, the (de-) famed practice of worship of Naam-Dhaan (guru-disciple kinship through the medium of Guru-Manthar—spiritual formula with the potency of Guru’s revelation, which he, supposedly, passes on to his disciples). Their thought content is as shallow, in their oratory, as it is absent in the Western literature of ‘spirit’—or it is that of the matter! Even in this discipline Western approach on the subject is very poor. In ancient India, there were six schools of thought (Philosophy): Nyaya-Vaishaishik school postulate “At the beginning of each Kalpa (each Creation), numbers of atoms and molecules unite to form different objects with different qualities—-“. So our seers had discovered the secrets of the origin of Creation and were fully aware of its composition of atoms and matter etc. (all this happened much before the advent of Greek civilization) 
Suddenly with the advent of machine age, there has been a sea change in methodology of our education; with the result that our values of life changed too. With the introduction of gadgetry of comforts in our daily lives, our outlook towards deeper meaning of life has also shown downslide in moral standards. The reason for this is simple enough: Previously the institutes of education in secular and spiritual disciplines were in the control of the experts, who were highly specialized in their respective fields. Unfortunately their ownership has passed into those hands, whose only qualification is money. Further, advance in IT has produced a new class of ‘over-night’ billionaires. Money has usurped those fields, which it was not remotely concerned with. Today media is sitting as baron over the minds of innocent people, specially the younger generation, who cannot discriminate what type of data (knowledge), should go in their raw brains. It is not surprising that the owners of Newspapers, T.V channels, Magazines, Film productions, Satellites, Publishing houses and what not, are those very barons, who belong to jet-set class, bathing in slushy funds. It is an open secret; most of these moneyed people’s means of earning money have been of dubious nature. They hold degrees in debauchery, sex, scandal, extravagant living and open disregard, not only for law but for decency also. Then how can we expect any finer innovation from their licentious brains, which are always browsed in lower minds? 
Even then nothing is lost. There is still no dearth of genuine masters in both the fields. Only their voices are lost in the din of IT czars: Similar has been the fate of present day literature. Fabulous sum of money is paid to writers on their so-called master pieces. It is really a matter of shame—for the students of literature—to even read these books, which are not fit to be considered for critical evaluation. Again it is a matter of disgrace; the evaluator class too belongs to their category. All are paid stooges. They write, what is expected of them, for a price. For the moneyed, it is their business and business for them is production of more cheap goods on cheap rates, to sell them at higher rates for pocketing hefty profits. Their products are produced on demand. They are firstly produced; thereafter their market is created by lavish advertising. For all this, only we are responsible: Those who compromise their conscience and those who encourage such excursions in serious subjects, and by those who are least qualified for the job! With the result, works of old masters, geniuses, seers have been sidelined or misdirected with the active connivance of day’s littérateurs—for a price of course—and our lost generations have paid the price either in the battle fields or in the depravity of their minds.

----------


## little-self

Anyway this also is not our subject at hand, or it would become a lengthy thesis, to trace the background of slavery which ultimately leads to subjugation of mind. Foreign invaders very systematically erased our system of education and polluted our minds by coercion, bribe or power. Our ancient race on earth, the proud progeny of a rich culture, was not only ancient but perfected almost every aspect of life. Nature and its sciences flourished in those times to the extent, that these are the subject matter of those experts who proclaim themselves the world leaders. But our spirit did not die, nor could it be banished by the invaders. Even though India remained under foreign rule for over twelve hundred years, its flames of spirit, codified in Vedhas, Upanishads, Brahamsuther, was kept alive by our seers, saints and great acharaaryas (teachers). The main source of Brahman Vidhya(cosmic education) —by knowing which everything else is known—are Vedhas which are called Sruthis or those texts which were originally heard or received by the sages directly from the Supreme Being in the state of heightened illumination and deep silence, and were then passed on to their disciples in an excellent oral system of teaching and learning till they were compiled by Sage Vyass. This is perhaps the greatest gift of God to man: what Aldous Huxley calls the ‘perennial philosophy’ of man’s life’. This rich legacy was passed on from generation to generation. Besides our mothers played a great role in preserving our culture, by keeping its traditions alive at their homes, even in hostile environs. The result is that we are half-baked citizens: an amalgamation of alien and of our own cultures! 
Every intellectual is well conversant by now with the depth of Western ‘thought’, as it existed since its origin from Socrates (through Plato), Plato, Aristotle and the later addition of the last two hundred years. Their main thrust of quest was society and its creations: thus their extension of thought was confined within its structures. As a result, their specializations were confined to society, viz. sociology, economics, religions, psychology and passions etc. their approach toward Reality was only prophetical. At the most they delved merely on issues (not subjects) which our seers taught to their disciples in primary classes. They wasted so much of their time and energy on such trivial issues, like ‘Existentialism’, ‘Being’ etc. Had they or their hypocrite disciples in India, stepped down from their high pedestal of shallow egoism and paid a little attention to some of our scriptures, they would have discovered a gold mine of ‘thought’ contents, which far surpassed their limits of imagination. 
When Hiuen Tsang visited India (A.D.629-645), he stayed at Nalandha University for five yeas. There were nearly 10,000 teachers and students in the university, some of the students had come from foreign lands like Japan, Korea, Tibet, Nepal and China. Besides free education, all students were provided free food, clothes, beddings and medicines. Imparting of knowledge—which was universal in nature—was considered an act like any other spiritual practice. There were many other universities like Vikramsila, Valabhi, etc., which imparted the same system of education to the students. And this system had been in vogue before the Christian era. Imagine the foolhardiness of the West when they try to teach us the gambits of their cultural and religious bigotry! 
The l.s is not biased to West or being extraordinarily partial to ancient Indian ‘thought’. He himself, once, belonged to their class. His re-search on Indian thought began through Western writers. For him there are no boundaries, either in spiritual or secular worlds. For him there is only one caste and that is of humanity: one religion and that is of love: one language and that is of heart: One God, one Nature, one Religion, one Language and one Nation—that is, the entire humanity! 
The above, observations, though not a part of our subject at hand was essential, to understand better the hollowness of our claims that we are nearing our journey’s end!
How immature of us to imagine that we are going to find the Unified ToE that would unravel the mysterious of the Creation! Or to assume, we are leading towards our perfection; both as a civilized human beings and in the evolutionary cycle!.

----------


## little-self

There is no doubt about the fact that every unit of creation is the creation of Nature—as of its innate/inherited nature. Each unit is involved in some creation, however infinitesimal it might be, thereby contributing in the process of evolution—which is ever on its way to complete its journey by reaching its final goal. That goal happens to be the completion of its pre-determined road map. In the ultimate maturity of each of its unit, lies its end of the road: that in the attainment of perfection in each of its constituent lies its own perfection! 
Now we have to look at ourselves and the other units of Nature, to determine as to whether all are leading towards their assigned goal of perfection! But how are we are going to measure the authenticity of the tools, with which we shall determine the quantum of perfection of these ‘units’? Obviously the human intelligence, shall decide the issue! But what methodology are we going to adopt to measure the genuineness of our intelligence? 
Before searching for the answer, first, we shall have to accept the hypothesis that the whole is greater than the sum total of its parts! This is based on the analogy that the ‘whole’ subsumes its components or the components are created out the whole! There are other related factors, which shall be clear later on. 
The present system of measuring one’s rational intelligence, termed as “Intelligence Quotient”, is insufficient to determine factors which make life a success. Later psychologist made it more broad-based and coined it as “Emotional Quotient (EQ)”. It was done on the hypothesis that “we have two brains, two minds and two different kinds of intelligence, rational and emotional. That it is not just IQ, verbal and mathematical-logical capability, but emotional intelligence i.e. spatial capability, physical fluidity, musical capability, inter-personal intelligence, intra personal intelligence also that matters.” (Daniel Goleman). Still more research was done and it was found that these did not really help in assessing the true representation of a person! Another dimension was added in the area of intelligence, that of SQ, i.e. “Spiritual Intelligence” (Danah Zohar and Marshal). They consider it the basic foundation for an effective use of EQ and IQ.
So at last spiritual factor is being accepted by the western intellectuals! It is needless to emphasize that every Oriental child, even before he starts walking on his two tiny feet, gets familiar with such terms like, religion, spiritualism, God etc. However it is very encouraging to note this change in the Western mindset.
Coming back to our topic, even these three aspects of intelligence are not enough to understand true intelligence, which pervades in un-illuminated state, is embodied in us as well as in the cosmos, as C-I-C. The knowledge which we have acquired so far, however, is not an iota of the conscious intelligence since our method of grasping it is far too indoctrinated by the western system of ‘thought’, which in turn, keeps the mind away from true knowledge. With their system we can become efficient computers with highly developed IQ, EQ and SQ, but not wise. True knowledge is the domain of the wise. And wise are the one’s who are conscious of Cosmic-Intelligence. They are elevated to this state of consciousness, only after reaching the Illuminated state of mind. On the other hand, if all the knowledge of rational minds is put together, it would reveal, as to how ignorant we still are. Let us have a quick glance at the marvels of our discoveries! 
In the field of physics, we are talking about Unified ToE today, but are unsure about the true formation of the particles! Matter, anti-matter, dark-matter, black-hole, white-hole, are high on agenda, but what about the composition of our own earth! 
We have discovered the speed of light and have also developed means to regress its speed to zero. With Hubble satellite we are glancing at far off galaxies and have also stockpiled enough nuclear bombs to destroy our own planet many times over; prepared a complete map of DNA; and has also grown a human clone etc. etc. 
• But can we manufacture water, even if we know its formula?
• Have we been able to reach even the fringe of our own galaxy?
• Have we discovered a single medicine, which can obliterate, completely, any disease from our planet? We have yet to discover a medicine for a common cold! (Hurrah!)
• Can we control the fury of the oceans, from wrecking havoc?
• Have we been able to control anger, greed, lust etc., which are proving fatal to our own existence?
• Crime, corruption, hunger, lawlessness—what have we done about these?

----------


## little-self

Almost in every sphere of science, except information technology, our knowledge about Nature is still limited. And with that, we want to access the totality of knowledge! Obviously the resultant intelligence would also be very limited. Unfortunately this is exactly, we are doing. With this limited background of knowledge, we are attempting to know the source of our creation! And imagine with this tinted ‘intelligence’ we also want to know its Creator! Just look at our plight that we hardly know anything about our satellite the moon. Merely putting a few footprints on its surface is of no significance as there are countless galaxies yet to be explored. We just about know nothing. Our knowledge about elements is even poorer. Our climate, vegetation and our lives are dependent upon them, we are helpless. If we are miserably ignorant about the systems of functioning of our lives, and about the natural forces which control, not only our lives, but also this planet earth which sustains us, then what scope we have of knowing the fundamental ‘factors/force’ which created Nature/Creation? Not that we should desist from our search or research, the moot point is that our knowledge about ourselves and of Nature’s forces, is so limited that we should not claim to ‘know’ about the One, who is still, much beyond the ken of our imagination. To know of Him or about Him or His authenticity, we shall have to first equip ourselves well with the knowledge of natural laws and its forces that sustain them; only then we shall be qualified to venture into our quest to know about Divine or Its divinity. This can be attained through the knowledge of Brahman Vidhya only. 
To our misfortune and fortunately for many, spiritual scholarship—not knowledge (illumination) —has been usurped by a neo-breed of preachers, who of late have suddenly mushroomed with the advent of television. In ancient times there used to be saints and sages like Kabir, Bhagath Ravi Dass, and Swami Vivekanand, Adhi Shankaraachaaryaacharya, Ygnayavalk, Ashtvakar, Vedh Vyaas etc., who were the Self-realised souls. The west too had many thinkers like, Socrates, Plato, and Aristotle, who interpreted Reality in their own classic way. But these masters did not commercialize their divine mission. God or Divinity is not a saleable commodity, as no one can hope to possess or patent It. The most agonizing part is that these commercial merchants of self-proclaimed patented fiefdoms befool every one on the name of God and collect hefty ‘donations’. These pseudo masters are ages away from Self-realisation, much less Divine-realisation. Like Church’s renaissance period of turmoil and forceful imposition of its will, present day preachers are willfully driving away the public from Religion and assembling them in small pockets of sects, whose foundations are laid purely on flimsy ground of self-glorification. Their preaching do not stem from the self experience of Self’s realization and hence, not believable or scientific! As a result people with scientific bent of mind, are getting further alienated from spiritual path. This class of preacher hold second grade SQ, not worthy of serious attention. 
Similarly, scientific institutes too have been usurped by the business community, whose only motive is to earn more and more profits and that too in these fields, which get them quick buck. Almost entire scientific research is being wasted in the inventions of useless materials, which is mainly for the annihilation of human race itself. Nothing constructive is being done for its ‘development’ as a well cultured race. No efforts are made to develop such means, which could make life happier or at least livable. Rather all energy is directed towards its imminent destruction. 
Are we worthy of being called a civilized human race, if more than 80 percent of its population is being, willfully, deprived of even basic needs of food, water, clothing, medical aid and a decent shelter? It’s really a shame!
Then why are we hankering after a mythical God, whose ‘existence’ has never been proved during the entire history of mankind! Only a handful of so-called realised souls ‘spoke’ about Him. It is only their ‘words’ which bespeak of their revelations—which could be suspect! Ever since his origin, man is engaged in mutual annihilation, as well as the destruction of Nature’s flora and fauna. His chief activity has been, and still is, to make war machines, kill others, possess all resources of Nature and lead his brethren to starvation. On the other hand the so-called spiritualists too, have been waging wars in the name of their religions and for usurping and forcefully converting others or killing them. India has been a witness to such inhuman acts. However in our country’s history, there has never been any war or battle fought in the name of religion, even if their number far exceeds the total number of all the religions in the world put together! Has any one heard of a war between Janis and Buddhists; between orthodox Sanathanis and the Janis? On the other hand, the Muslim and Christians have waged wars, not only amongst themselves, but ventured to far off lands to convert people or face death. 
Is this spiritualism to try to expand religions through forcible conversion and genocide? 
Is science meant only for discovering methods to obliterate human race or for the subjugation of weaker nations, and make the powerful more rich and poor still more poorer? 
This is no spiritualism, nor is it the purpose of science. If we are engaged only in such nefarious activities and divert our energies only in the subjugation of weaker sections, then both science and spirituality are irrelevant and we are nothing but the playthings of our inhuman negative tendencies.

----------


## little-self

Our intent in probing these two subjects is simply to elucidate that human knowledge is miserably insufficient to tackle at the core of these subjects. Let the scientists continue with their research for another thousand years, and perhaps then they might be able to get few glimpses of the Creators’ wonderful realms and may understand the Supreme-Principle of Creation. The simple fact to be understood is that our research is leading to invisible (subtle) particles. From mammoth planets, stars and galaxies, we are going beyond sub-atomic fields. Though we are moving from gross material world to matter, atoms to sub-atomic, and now to invisible neutrino, there are still many more layers of particles, far too subtle, that need to be unraveled.
Then should it be assumed that the scientists should not try to ascertain the authenticity of the spiritual field, and confine themselves to their own field of physical sciences!
They have every right to seek knowledge of any field, but no fraternity of any discipline, without an adequate ‘enlightenment’, should wear the mantle of those fields with which it is not remotely familiar. Any specialized knowledge can provide us enlightenment of that subject. Any masquerading or half-hearted intrusion would be disastrous. Scientist’s field is physical world, and it is so vast that it might take them eternity to acclimatize. By that time, they may not have to seek help from the spiritualists, as they would have, in all probability, got the answer themselves: That the knowledge of Nature is hidden in its Principle—Divinity!
Spiritualism on the other hand is also narrowly focused. It is highly individualistically selfish, as it seeks the realisation of ones’ own Self. Besides the hoard of self-proclaimed spiritual masters, is at best, nothing more than scholars of scripture; and that too very few amongst them. Except for erecting palatial mansions in the name of Ashrams, they are least qualified to uplift the spiritual standards of their followers, or disseminate fruits of their spiritual attainments! They are not familiar with what they preach. They cry hoarse telling their followers to control their senses, while their own greed is conspicuous by the lavish living in the mansions, which are built by the money they had usurped from their followers. The biggest hoax they play is their total ignorance of Nature’s system. We are born with our senses, along with the so-called negative tendencies. Why we should make so much noise of these ‘faculties’ which came natural to us! What comes as natural, why do we try to project them as un-natural! If there is sun shine, there is rain too: if there is pleasure, there is pain too. All the five senses and their traits are natural. Even lust, greed, anger, envy and attainment, are the natural traits of our senses. Then why so much of negative projection of them! Their negative obsession about these is perhaps reflective of their own deficiency in their character. They possess all material luxuries, which are the fruits of these tendencies; then how they dare to forbid their followers to desist from possessing them? They are married, have children and often continue to indulge in physical intimacy (lust= according to them!). Even after assuming Gaddhi (peership) of Guruship, they loot their followers and fill their own coffers: possess fully air-conditioned palaces, cars (greed): they create division in society in the name of religion, resulting in communal riots (anger): they criticize the masters of other religions (envy), and shamelessly display their wealth, power, follower-ship (pride). 
Compared to them, the sham class of renunciates, who outwardly profess to be devoid of these tendencies, are less conspicuous, at least in public eyes! It is more in vocal cards than in material projections! Thus the persons, who are themselves attached to their selves, cannot be expected to raise themselves above the influences of their negative tendencies. 
Why cannot we just be normal human being, as we are, acknowledging the existence of both positive-negative aspects of our being? Why should we fight over those factors, which are part of us or vice versa? Great hypocrites we are!

----------


## Alvin Pepler

The most important of all topics these days. Seneca in his letters and Ernst Cassirier have answered these questions better than anyone I've read this far. I can not go on as long as some have here. I can only speak in terse, simple, monosyllabic responses. Really.

----------


## little-self

Most of our scriptures, especially Puuranas, have been written, mainly to highlight negative aspects of life, to prevent humanity from falling in moral quagmire. Likewise other religions, have given also undue priority to these tendencies. This is very negative attitude and it projects wrong picture of human nature. On the one hand it is given to understand that human origin is from bliss (Anandh); at the same time his birth is attributed to sin! The human mind has so much been tarnished that a new subject, of psychology, had to be invented to understand its dark side. Religionists are not far behind: Major thrust of their ‘talks’ and teachings, is devoted to detail out the panacea for the control of our senses. They are simply not aware about the distinction between control and understanding: There is no such thing as control of senses. It is simply the understanding of our capacity of conscious knowledge, which gives us the awareness of our limitation or the extent of our knowledge.
We are the product of Nature and inheriting its qualities is natural. There is so much power in its elements that it gets released in a variety of dimensions. Like our progenitors we react, rebound and resound in the same manner. If somebody attacks us, we instantly react back and retaliate. Without going into these natural reflexes, we should spend some time to understand our mindset and its conscious aspect. In fact it has been so thoroughly discussed in my book, “Quest In Reality”, that any discussion on senses, mind and intellect, will only be a repeat. 
The present masters should endeavor to inculcate in their followers, the techniques of self-analysis, discrimination, self-assessment and self-enquiry, so that by understanding ones’ ignorance and deficiencies, one could strive to remove them. This simple exercise would help them in maintaining equilibrium of mind. If one is an enquirer, his first priority would be to supplement the deficiencies through self-enquiry and keep equilibrium of mind. Weaklings would always tend to fill the gaps of deficiencies or weaknesses, by usurping other people’s assets. This would create, only chaos instead of balance. Enlightenment of knowledge is attainable, not by snatching it from others. It is possible only by the extension of ‘thought’, after removing the ignorance. Each mind is the repository of the totality of knowledge and only its activation, i.e. enlightenment is required. But we do quite opposite to it. The so-called preachers (Kathavachhic) and ‘thinkers’ (imposters!) are nothing better than poor scripture readers, instead of being genuine interpreters. Their only field of gospel revelation is related to senses. Scientists too are equally responsible for encouraging negative aspects of life. Their entire energies are directed in the discovery of self-destructive forces and gadgets.
What better could be expected from these elite groups of intellectual-junkies, who preach junk ‘philosophies’, whose relevance had lost sheen in their own times. We are not genuinely concerned about the advancement of science; fruits of earlier research are with us. In what way, these are used is not the question! But our object is the core of matter—the spirit. Our destination is nothing short of Brahman-Divinity-God. And to reach there or better to attain that level of enlightenment, worldly intellect is of no use to us. It is Aathmik-Jnaan (Athamboth=Self-realisation) that would reveal to us the Divine that is immanent in our Self, yet hidden in our puny-self. This celestial goal is attainable through our mind. For the scientist too, it is the mind which shall lead them to the threshold of Creation. The mind is vested with such powers, it pervades the entire cosmos. At the same time, it can constrict itself inward and delve the very depths of consciousness. The self-created barrier between the inner and outer conscious is because of IQ, EQ, SQ trinity, which are not the true measuring standards of our intelligence. 
Then what are those standards which can, firstly establish the existence of ‘Conscious’ and thereafter discriminate exactly the level of its elevation or enlightenment?
So much has been written on this subject, now its review gives repulsion to the educated class. We have come to understand the present class of masters, who are not qualified to speak on the subject, much less pass on any enlightenment to their followers and our own limitations of intellect, to tackle this subject. Just as the scientists are after the ToE, every conscious brain is anxious to enquire the source of his origin, or why/how of our universe’s existence! The cause of confusion on the subject is due to the ignorance of imposter class of philosophers, thinkers, religious masters, who without, themselves being ‘conscious’ of the subject, shell out parroted sermons which have been etched on their brains by equally ignorant masters or by the ‘suspect’ scriptures.

----------


## little-self

Scientists have devised a system of cosmology, by whose study a student becomes qualified to initiate research on the subject. This system is based on theorems, axioms, postulates, definitions, formulas, laws and equations, which their best brains invented after years of study and research. The educated brains require similar systematic approach to the subject of spirituality. They are least interested in the mythological tales of Puuranas, but a subject which is purely based on proven theories. This is the biggest lacuna in today’s teachings of our masters. They go on repeating old gospels, which do not stand the test of present day intelligence. These masters try to hide their ignorance under the guise of their superfluous high profile ‘spiritually-illuminated-self’! Their main contention is that spiritual illumination is an inner experience, and hence not demonstrable: Because the very act of demonstration tantamount to miracles, which are forbidden by their religions/sects or by their masters, on the ground, these ‘acts’ promote egoism. Fool’s paradise, they live in—these hypocrite breed! 
In India alone there are millions of people who are followers of these masters. But it is a funny state of affairs that not one of them lives up to the teachings of his master, in practice! After donating thousands of crores(billions), what these innocent people get in return! 
This ‘Tamasha’ (jokers’ tricky play) has been going on since centuries, and it will go on, because religion is an inner demand of our conscience, which these thugs exploit for their own personal gains. Then the question arises, should religions be banned or shunned? What good these religious places do, for the welfare of the society? In case, neither the religions nor its places of worship bring any transformation in the general character of their followers, then do they have any relevance in society?
The answer is a Big NO!
No religion or its place of worship has ever improved general well being of a nation, society or an individual, either in the promotion of moral values or in being civil! Let this topic be left for the readers to decide.
Then should it be assumed, the efforts by the divine men since centuries, have been a waste, as the mammoth structures they raised in the process, have become adjunct! On the other hand, these personae claim, had it not been for them, humanity would have been an uncivilized race. History speaks otherwise. There have been more than 5500 major wars in the recorded history, because of these ‘beings’ or their ‘philosophies’. They live in fool’s paradise if they believe, but for them, there would have been no human race! 
They had been the perpetrators of fission instead of fusion in the society. History again refutes their version and presents compelling evidence, that these ‘religious’ crusaders instigated these fissions in society. It is useless to waste time on their adjunct theories as these are like the ruins of ancient monuments, which are to be eulogized for the dead past, whose only pride is these ruins!
Conditions are not as alarming as the angels of death have made them out to be. The science fraternity too aligns with them, because they are mere tools in the hands (read employment) of few rich industrialists. Poor nations have no industrial base worth the name, as such all war machines are manufactured by the developed (read rich) countries. It is these countries who are instigating the fission in these wretched nations, who have, only recently, been freed from the yokes of slavery by these very countries after centuries of subjugation, and now are arming them with these war machines at exorbitant prices, instead of food, to fight among themselves. And these fools are fighting and killing each other, instead of using that money to provide basic necessities, to their poor citizenry. The funny thing is that this poor gentry of these nations is firm believer in God, whereas the wealthy nations have put on hold their morals, decency, civility—what to talk of divinity or spirituality. The religious lobby does more damage by feeding illogical and irrelevant doctrines to these poor people. What good these mere doctrines, philosophies, or ‘thoughts’ can do in the present times, whose relevance was more conducive in ancient time, when moral values were the ‘official currency’! Some divine ‘revelations’ were experienced, centuries ago, by some divine men, during trances of meditation. These ‘revelations’ became fundamental principles of those religions, which were formed by their ‘revealers’. Thus in each age, new systems of ethics, morality and spirituality were established, which were, purely based on the ‘revelations’, which in each case took the form of religions. The contents of all the revelations were almost the same and their main thrust was in the transformation of the social orders of the times. How those ‘revelations’ are supposed to hold water in present age, is beyond conception

----------


## little-self

In our age, with the advancement of science in almost all spheres of our life, old structures of religions built on flimsy pillars of untried doctrines, are being systematically demolished. With the mapping of all the forty six chromosomes, it would be finally established; that conscious is nothing but the shield of electromagnetic field of activated memory cells. Genetic code would dispel the scope of “free will”. Thoughts, intentions, emotions and other mental ‘aspects’ would prove to be nothing but artifacts of brain’s functioning. We are merely biological machines, whose behavior can be predicted. We do not act intentionally on our own volition, but only react to various kinds of stimuli. That all forms of art, science or thought processes are not due to some instinctive or divine intervention but the ‘by-product’ of the semi-liquid grey matter housed inside the cranial cavity, which was programmed to react blindly to emotional triggers impinging upon its sensory apparatus. This is the future scenario, which the religionists are going to confront, if not immediately but certainly in a hundred years from now or even earlier!
For the spiritualist, it would further uplift their already sagging morale, because the above scenario would only vindicate their ‘doctrine’ of pre-determination; that everything is pre-ordained! Whether it is on account of biological reasons or ‘Karmic’ cycle, it is all the same for them! There is absolutely no doubt that we are an efficient biological machine, evolved from equally efficient Nature, whose creation (origin) is the result of an equally efficient Cause (Intelligence). What sustains this efficient creation is the subject matter of spiritualists as well as of the future scientists, whose research would impel them to treat inner (spiritual) and outer (ephemeral world) sciences as one. The scientists of the Nature, however are in for a pleasant surprise, since at the end of their research, is the likely revelation: For their welcome are standing, the spiritualists with open hands! A spiritualist’s first lesson, which he learns at the start of his Sadhna of inward journey, is the elevation of his mind to Conscious—which incidentally would be the ultimate goal of the scientists too. Whereas conscious is the first step for Self-realisation, the end of scientist’s research would be the discovery that “matter is conscious”! 
Why there is no co-ordination between these two streams of disciplines is not because of any lack of reciprocity, but because of the difference between the tools, which they deploy in their respective fields, which are equally different in shape and structure: Though their subtle composition is similar and of one substance, i.e., of ‘conscious particles’. The world is physical in form, so its projection is physical. We also are physical. So it is natural for us to use only physical tools to probe its (world) depths for its understanding and learn about its creations. On the other hand, mind-intellect-wisdom trilogy is not physical. It is mass-less, hence subtle. Search for its substance, naturally require only non-physical (subtle) tools—that is, ‘conscious’ itself. This conscious of worldly acquired knowledge is in its lowest state of gross. Since it is not in its original state of pure-consciousness, it cannot be taken as the right tool, for our search of Self-realisation, which is in its own state of purity. A spiritualist, attaining this state of pure-consciousness, requires a great regimentation over his body-mind-intellect regimes, through which he has to pass before reaching the ultimate goal. These media are the corollary of our ancient scriptures, viz. five life sheaths, five vital breaths, five senses of perception and five sense organs. For a complete mastery over these physical implements, the application of five D’s, Dedication, Discipline, Devotion, Discrimination, and Determination, is most essential. Supplementing these are Self-confidence, Self-satisfaction, Self-sacrifice to finally attain the ultimately, Self-realisation. 
This mind boggling list of disciplines makes clear that the qualifications required of a spiritualist are even more stringent than of a scientist. Even the entire life is span is short to master the senses. That is the reason that our present day masters, are unable to bring about any transformation in the lives of their followers, since they themselves do not exemplify what they teach. They do not practice what they preach. This is the most conspicuous blemish in their general character. What a joke that these ‘revered’ names of our society are conducting short camps to teach their followers the methodology of Meditation, Yoga, TM and what not! Breathing in a particular fashion or doing some sham body exercises, won’t teach us those disciplines, which require mental, intellectual, emotional and spiritual ‘Sadhna’(exercise). These disciplines of Sadhna are sacred. We should not try to demean their very purpose for a morsel of comfort and pride. Humanity has a rich heritage, which should not be lost for a penny. The precious gem of life has no price in worldly wealth, as it is the most sacred possession, which has a purpose, a goal to attain and the final mergence! Our misfortune is that we are unaware of our inheritance, as we are incapable of understanding our potentialities! We have to patent the divinity that is latent in us. This is the simple goal, which the scholars, thinkers and the Punditry has made so complex for us.

----------


## little-self

Latent.Patent. For those, whose minds are always nagging them about the ‘existence’ of God; there shall never be a satisfactory answer or a solution! Even if they are presented with conclusive proofs of the existence of ‘POWER”, which is beyond the system of natural laws and is capable to manifest projections in a trice from thin air, whose production in normal course would take days, months or years, and that too with the available infra-structure of modern gadgetry—would be a ‘event’ beyond imagination! 
Why religions have survived, is not due to some innovations in the existing ‘philosophies’ or by the erudition of their masters! The only reason for their uninterrupted survivability has been the public exhibition of ‘supernatural powers’, by their masters. Had it not been so, no religion had ever been established, by the reverent masters, single handedly in each case. Whether scholars, elites or the atheists believe it or not—they may deny the existence of these institutions—but the fact of their existence is before us. The doubting minds and the fringe sitters flock en-block to witness any new spectacle of Divine-power, being exhibited through the medium of a ‘person’. Only those religions have survived the ravages of history and mans’ bestiality, who have been rejuvenated by the periodical ‘dosages’ of Divine-energy’ by the advent of Divine-personages. Their display of super-natural powers can be consigned as myth by some, but the irrefutable evidence left by these special “persons”, compel the present day scientists to pay due regard to their ‘acts’. The Church is the best testimony, in giving full credence and acceptance to these divine persons and their divine powers e.g. Mother Teresa’s beatification—on the basis of ‘miracle’—is the latest example. India is special in spiritual field and is considered a holy land, wherein only the incarnation of God in human form takes birth. Even now such ‘advent’ has taken place! 
If the rationalists are suspicious about these ‘events’, it is not their fault entirely. There are two main reasons which breed suspicion. The first is of their own making: without, first, acquiring the requisite qualifications—as in general fields of education—they try to tackle a subject for which they are least qualified. No rational mind would criticize or condemn an opponent without the application of logic. That is possible if the condemner is equally—if not better, proficient in the subject of his ire. On the other hand, very few persons can claim to be authentic masters of spiritualism. The term ‘master’ is used in spiritual Sadhna(exercise), because it is the only subject in which perfection is possible! Otherwise in all subjects relating to the ephemeral world, mastery over Nature is not possible: even the knowledge or the tools discovered so far are insignificant to acquire mastery in any one of its aspects. For the acquisition of latter’s expertise, usage of physical tools is essential, as the object of enquiry as the Universe is also physical, and the tools devised from it are of the same nature. Whereas in case of spiritualism, only the tool of self-inquiry is employed! True spiritualism is the path of enquiry (Aathmik-Vidhya) of knowing the Self. It is not the science of Nature, but the ‘knowledge’ of the Self. The tools employed in both the cases, is intelligence— the mind. In spirituality the term intelligence gets transformed into wisdom; in science it retains its basic identity. Acquired knowledge is intelligence, whereas spiritual Jnaanam is wisdom, the real intellect.
Now we have to look at the qualification of an intellectual—a spiritually elevated soul, a Jnaani, a Super-Conscious entity. This is of prime importance, as the learned fraternity would demand to know the degrees earned by these spiritual personas, as a mark of their authenticity. Like scholars, there are many learned persons, who have complete mastery over scriptures. They are as proficient in their fields as any scholar of general education. But there are very few, who are quite adept in the knowledge of the Self. The simple reason being it involves a dedicated life, entirely devoted to the pursuit of spiritual Sadhna. It is not a part time education. It is whole time commitment, which requires of the seeker, understanding (mastering) his senses-mind-intellect-ego, and finally the Self—which is his true self, the inner-Self. How do we distinguish such a Jnaani at different levels of his elevation! Nothing difficult or doubtful imposition about it! Like natural science, inner science too has its levels of elevation, which are easily discernable.
Before coming to that, let us again be clear about the purpose of this research or search. At least the l.s is very clear in his aim and purpose. Even his path is clearly defined, for he knows, not only the purpose but the end goal of the search. It is in that direction, he is making this attempt. In the process, there might have been endlessly turbulent impediments, but the ‘reward’ has been worth it. He is as content and self-contained, as a vessel full of water, or the other way round (both connote the same condition). There is hardly any sound of gurgling of noisy thoughts; or for that matter any kind of thought! Seriously speaking, there is no more any desire—to seek more or know any more! As everything—the l.s, need to ‘know’— is clear and without any blemish of doubt!

----------


## little-self

For most of the learned, it is not clear as to what spirituality is, and why should anyone make any endeavor to know it! This word has been tarnished so much that even its very mention in the modern social circle, creates revulsion. 
Who amongst the scholars, laymen or devils, wouldn’t want to know about the secrets of birth and death? Who wouldn’t try to overcome the fear of death, and find some way out, to escape from it? But to escape from the clutches of death, there is only one way and that is to escape from birth! If there is no birth, there is no death. It is a negative hypothesis, though as who wouldn’t want to be born! If there is no birth, there is no ‘being’, and there is no world even. There is birth, because there is life. If there is life, there is a variety of life: This universe, the moving cosmos and their final annihilation too. One can conquer anything in this ephemeral world, but not death. There have been great conquerors, warriors, sages and Godmen and the Avathaars God In Human form), but none escaped death!
So for as death is concerned, no theory coming from any celestial source, has been of any solace! Because death is not a hypothetical theory, belonging to any caste, creed, religion or region! It is the eternal terminator. It annihilates everything, anything that permeates in the Creation. Even subtle particles are not safe from its invisible tentacles. All religions and their classic theories are, merely, trying to mitigate the pain of its final sting. Even their creators were its prey! Then how could they preach about a ‘Thing’ (The final Terminator), which did not spare them even! Nobody can offer solution of a problem, whose prey they themselves are! As nobody has conquered so far or has come out of it alive, so nobody is qualified to tender advice or offer escape routes from its inexorable clutches. It is so obvious; no proof is needed for its authenticity. No Manthar, formula or a secret code is required to overcome this impending ‘event’.
It is an act of physical termination of body, which sustains on invisible substances, such as, life-current (conscious plus energy) and its allied elements. After going through endless permutations, Nature has been able to plant ‘human’ on planet earth. Would scientist be able to create replicate of the Original-Seed (Particle), which will, automatically, set in motion evolutionary cycle and create a parallel Nature? We can wishfully hope so! This ‘model-creation’ would be the creation of human mind—as each invention has at its back, an inventor and his intelligence. Every scientific theory, formula or equation is the off-shoot of a brain/mind: intelligence being the base—the source of human ingenuity. But human intelligence, besides being very limited, is solely dependent on Nature. All kinds of inventions and discoveries are the result of the understanding (being aware) of Nature’s principles. Whatever Nature has revealed so far is our ‘intelligence’. Nature and its Intelligence—its creational Principle—if ever it be possible to realize it, would be a mirage for human intelligence! Because like Nature, human beings too are the products of a third ‘agency’! Nature as it is made to understand—is its own cause. How very convenient to accept this proposition, but difficult to digest. Without conscious, Nature is gross. Without conscious, it is as good as dead mass. There has to be a Super-Cause, behind the ‘cause’ of Creation. Had Creation been Absolute—then it is easy to understand its Eternal nature. But it is not so! Creation is ephemeral, phenomenal; it is ever changing, so it is not Absolute. What seems to be eternal, unchanging, is the Principle that makes it create-sustain and dissolute. That Principle has to be known, discovered and replicated, so as to establish the suzerainty of the human mind over matter. A mind boggling proposition! No? 
Human beings have the ingredients which make him empowered to unravel these secrets: As he is born with these traits, which are the cause of Creation! Hypothetical! No, again!

----------


## NikolaiI

Really great, quite wonderful and beautiful.

----------


## little-self

Four Conditions
Of Mind.Before going into this non-scientific subject, let us have a look at the following gems of wisdom. These may sound highly exaggerated and illogical, but the source from which these are coming, is impeccable—hence completely reliable. The intellect of the intellectuals, would reel and thunder, but the fact remains, all the four conditions of the mind, are genuine and attainable in practice.
“In human beings there are four levels of conscious of mind: 
Super-mind.Related to body consciousness.
(Principle of Aathma) 
Higher-mind.Thought consciousness.
Illumination-mind.That which transcends five elements.
Over-mind. Super-conscious, principle of Aathma.
(Mindlessness)
Humans will reach the stage of totality only when one attains the level of Over-mind. There are energy currents in human body from top to toe. The body itself is a generator.
Super mind is related to body consciousness. The consciousness (principle of Aathma) that pervades the entire body is called body consciousness. The body consciousness becomes ‘thought consciousness’ once one reaches the level of Higher mind. The body consciousness works only at the physical level, whereas the thought consciousness can travel up to any distance. That is why thought consciousness is termed as Higher mind. 
Then comes Illumination mind. When one attains this level, there will be a current of from nail to hair. A worldly person will not feel any pain when his nails are clipped, but after attaining the level of Illumination mind, one feels the shock when one tries to clip the nails. There is reason why the ancient sages and seers used to grow their nails. The thought, words and deeds of the one with Illumination mind are suffused with Divinity. That gives rise to a very powerful “three phases” current in the body. Such persons will have current in their hair. You can feel the shocks when you touch their hair. The electricity present within spreads all over the body because of the pumping of the heart: the doctors say that the lungs purify the blood with oxygen and send it to the heart. But actually, the life force present in the lungs becomes current through vibration. The current can travel to a great distance. Each time the heart pumps, the blood travels a distance of 12000 mils in the body. How can we say? When we join all the blood vessels in the body, both small and big (arteries, veins, capillaries etc.), they cover a length of 12000 miles. Just as a generator can illumine a bulb connected to it even at a distance of 100 miles, likewise the current originating from the lungs can travel a great distance. Thus the power of the Illumination mind! 
At the level of Illumination mind, mind undergoes a great change and become a subtle life force. The subtle force has three powers that are related to life, mind and wisdom. No scientist, a doctor or an engineer can understand this. You can give rest to any limb of the body but not to heart. The heart continues to function even in your sleep. Which doctor or a scientist can understand this? The eye looks so small but there are 13 lakhs (thirteen hundred thousands) nerves in it. Who has made it?
The Illumination mind constitutes the casual body. It transcends the worldly thoughts and feelings. There is no trace of desires, anger, greed, pride and jealously in it. Its level is reached only when all worldly thoughts are subdued. In order to control the worldly thoughts, one has to reach the level of super-mind. Super mind is nothing but superior mind, that which transcends the mind. The fundamental basis to attain Super-mind is to cultivate super-love; meaning to love without any desire. Once you start sharing your love with every body, then the world would become one family. After expanding your love in this manner, control your external thoughts and turn inward. Then you attain the state of Illumination mind, where there are, absolutely, no thoughts, no action.
Body has death but not the mind. Mind is responsible for everything. So fill the mind with pure and selfless thoughts. Then you will attain the state of Illumination mind. Gradually one goes beyond this state and attains Over-mind. In Vedhaanthik parlance, this is known as Amanaska (Mindlessness). Once the mind is withdrawn, only the principle of Aathma i.e., super-consciousness exists.
People think that the body is able to move because of the circulation of blood and the functioning of nerves. But when one reaches the state of Illumination mind, blood circulation stops. You may think the body becomes redundant without blood circulation, but super blood starts circulating and makes the body function. When the body is circulated by Super blood, it becomes superior in nature. In this connection the Upanishads declare “God pervades the body in the form of essence”. Then all one sees, does become divine. One who understands the truth that everything is within, alone can experience bliss. All that one learns from books is nothing but the reflection, the reaction and resound of the inner being.” Baba.

----------


## NikolaiI

I just don't get who wrote this. . . I thought you did at first... but it's not your writing? or is? 

Forgive my inquiry. . . 

Thank you as per usual -- have beautiful day. ॐ

----------


## little-self

“God pervades the body in the form of essence”. Then all one sees, does become divine. One who understands the truth that everything is within, alone can experience bliss. All that one learns from books is nothing but the reflection, the reaction and resound of the inner being.” Baba. 
above quote is not of ls. rest is from his pen.........

----------


## NikolaiI

Okay, that's good..

----------


## little-self

four conditions of mind----is ancient Indian mental/yogic study ..........

----------


## little-self

According to the above the scope of the mind is cosmic; it is otherwise so! During the course of its elevation in divine path, its four different states control its empowerments, acquired after its diversification from external to inward. Whosoever denies these divine powers, he himself is ignorant of these and is a hoax, not a genuine seeker. Because these powers come automatically! One has, absolutely, no discretion in their acceptance or rejection. It is only that, present day masters do not want to undergo through long and difficult phases of spiritual Sadhna and the allied austerities. They learn by rote; few basics of their religions/faiths; don outer symbols and develop first class skill of oratory and sit on large thrones, condemn all, but glorify their own self! 
Any spiritual novice can display extraordinary powers of concentration, will, auto-suggestion, intuition, and telepathy. They can very easily undergo OBE (out of body experience). It is another matter these conditions of mind (not powers, as wrongly termed), should not be displayed in public to earn cheap publicity or try to get some commercial benefits out of them. A genuine saint would be using them munificently, in a very natural way, to alleviate the sufferings of others and for the advancement of spiritual Sadhak(seeker). The ones, who forbid the usage of such a fine and noble qualities of the soul, are themselves bereft of them and join the hypocrites’ club of ignoramuses. Anyway it is not their subject. They joined the show, simply for some ulterior motives; not remotely related to the spiritual path of divinity. Any divine master would joyfully share his divine experiences with the aspirants and guide and guard them from uncalled for obstacles. It is part of his innate nature, to share and shower divine grace. Not to hide and be selfish!
Suddenly we have come from death to mind and its immense powers that ultimately elevate the seeker to Divine-state. Yes, there is a link between them! Body is physical but the mind encased in it is subtle. So is the living-force in it! With the death of the body, these two don’t die but remain ‘intact’ in the same condition as these were, when the body was ‘live’. They do not originate from the body. Life-force enters foetus, when it is 72 days old. Mind is universal in nature and so is its conscious state. In creations—it is their conscious identities (shields: individual-selves) in miniature form. Vibrations travel in the entire universe. Even subtle thoughts emanate vibes. The vibrations which emanate from the individual mind merge with cosmic-mind, as these cannot be imprisoned within the confines of the body. It is an illusion that mind belongs to an individual and thus is singular entity. It is a singular entity but its scope of range is the entire cosmos. “It is my mind”—is just an illusion!
So whether it is in ‘live’ body or in dead body, hardly makes any difference, as in both the conditions, it is eternal, omnipresent within the sphere of the Creation. The energy vibrations (electrical pulses, magnetic fields etc) that each body generate, merge with other similar vibrations coming from extra-terrestrial bodies and create one unified field and unite the entire creation in one entity, called C-I.C.
Then how come, individual minds display very limited intelligence! Each and every mind has in it its storage, cosmic-intelligence, but only a fraction of it is used by the individual minds. Each mind is equipped with immense potential, only our endeavors are lacking. Look, how during the last sixty years, science has progressed in every branch of knowledge! In coming time, Nature would be its target of scope. If the latent intelligence in us is not activated to its fullest extent, it should not then be surmised—universal mind’s existence is myth! 
From scientists’ point of view, all living beings derive their knowledge from external elements. But as we understood earlier, each entity in Creation emanates vibrations and in them is embedded their own intelligence. The casual particles are more subtle, and their reflected vibrations are even more subtle. The atoms/particles of vibrations are very subtle in nature. No human sensor/gadget will ever be able to record their existence, when they are in their casual state—as their ‘existence’ is formless, mass-less; they don’t react, reflect and resound like their gross manifestations. 
Scientists have now found that a slight change in gravity would make earthly bodies behave quite differently! A planet with half the gravity on earth, would display conditions, which are beyond the scope of human imagination, especially of a laymen. The displacement of human body’s weight in such condition would be a few grams, hardly equal to the weight of a mouse. It would seem the trick of magic for some. But it is a fact. This planet does exist! Just imagine conditions in far off galaxies! There are stars, comets, quasars, supernova and other celestial bodies, whose gravity is either, unimaginably dense or very weak. Imagine such bodies supporting just one or two dimensions or even more than four dimensions! It is mind boggling even for a scientific brain! Then what would a layman make out of these conditions and their resultant effects on the bodies which exist there! A mind staggering situation indeed!
Therefore it is not wise to spurn the claims of the spiritualists about their genuine ‘research’, whose validity they are ready to affirm. No scientific theory is accepted as genuine until it is tested in laboratory conditions. That is the reason Prof. Stephen Hawking has not been honored with the Noble award, because his cosmic theories are not testable. These are based on mathematical equations. As no scientific instruments have yet been invented which could probe the deepest core of the universe or the event-horizon—the conditions of black hole, so his theories remain theoretical and not scientific discoveries like that of Newton or Einstein! On the other hand, the claims made by the spiritual Sadhak of ‘Divine experiences’—can easily be tested under controlled conditions by the scientists of the physical world! Then why not give them their due respect and regard for their discoveries and inventions, which had been achieved and attained after life long experimentations—Sadhna of inner-science, the science of Self i.e., Divinity! The elite’s main allegation against the spiritualists, is that they do not hold university degrees and are thus uneducated class and their ‘claims’ have also not been tested in university’s labs, hence not worth consideration. They conveniently forget that there are countless examples of physical scientists who possessed no degrees and had no formal education; even then they had contributed a lot in the field of scientific advancement. On the contrary, the spiritualists do have formal education of their fields from expert specialists, whose every word is testable, as it is based and sourced from wisdom. 
It is another matter, if the ‘intellectuals’ are intentionally prejudiced toward them without having a ‘go’ at their ‘works’, ‘words’, ‘wisdom’ and the ‘Divine-powers’ they so philosophically display! Why do we call their ‘divine’ marvels as magic or miracles, when these can be easily captured through sophistical cameras! The fact remains, the elite class of intellectuals is brought up and educated in a an environment, where values of life are considered ‘fads’ or the legacy of the forgotten past, good only for museums, zoos or within the precincts of the temples. Indeed a sad day for the human intellect!

----------


## little-self

Human Challenge. 
Each age has its own problems, aims and challenges. But the biggest of them is staring at us. We are doing everything to solve all our other problems, but that challenge remains unmet and unsolved! It is the Self—Aathma, the eternal enigma, which the scientists spurn as hoax, and Godmen eulogize it as myth! Only few plunge in the unknown mystery of the Self, and come out fully realized to tell the world its Reality. Their number is very small as hardly anybody takes it (Self) seriously, with the devotion it deserves!
Problems and challenges vary from age to age, as each age has its unique circumstances. The priorities to tackle them also vary, as the mindsets of every age are at variance. The mindset is determined by many factors, chiefly, IQ, EQ, SQ levels. However our present age is uniquely placed. It is going through mental revolution of a material sort. Its intelligence is engaged in developing ‘intelligent’ materials to replicate human functions. Let us have a quick look at its present social structure and their related conditions, so that a factual overview of its problems and challenges could be understood. 
The world is divided between haves and have-nots. There are developed (read rich) countries and the developing (read poor countries). Less than 500 billionaires possess more than 80 percent wealth of the worlds, and the remaining 20 percent wealth is left for the poor countries to fend for themselves, whose population constitutes more than 80 percent of the entire world. The U.S.A. alone possesses more than 50 percent wealth of the world. These under-developed, under-nourished countries do not even possess basic necessities of life, whereas the less than 20 percent population (read white), of a dozen countries consumes more than 80percentage resources of the world. A civilized race must provide the basic necessities like, food, potable water, shelter and clothes, to all human beings; because these resources come free from Nature and these were made available by it for all its creations. This clearly connotes that our governing system is wrong. Nature is equitable in nature and precept, whereas human race is neither believes, nor practices equality. This persistent disease needs to be banished by reminding the ‘imprisoned’ populace, again and again, to wake up from slumber and unshackle their bonds of slavery. 
Even our social structure is false and biased. Animals are better than us, as they rear their siblings in congenial family atmosphere. Their children are taught every discipline of life and are thus prepared to face any type of eventuality. They are given priority in food: taught hunting lessons: and above all the art of survival. But human beings behave much below the levels of animals. In our human front, there are special five star schools, hospitals, and posh living areas, luxurious modes of conveyance, hotels, resorts, and clubs catering to every imaginative depravity: so much so there are VVIP death facilities for the have-alls. Poor are left to their own mercy. All Governments and their entire machinery are corrupt. They usurp all the social benefits reserved for the poor. There are some social perks in the rich countries, but conditions prevailing in the poor countries are simply abominable. In this respect too, human race is despicable. The constitutions of all counties proclaim equal opportunities for all—except Islamic counties where women are deprived of normal human rights under their laws. 
In the recorded history the present situation is no better than it was 1000 or 5000 years ago. There is, incorrigibly no change in human behavior, as there is no change in animal nature. Both deport according to their innate nature—sensual. The animals too have minds, but their horizon is small in range and scope. Their mind does not function beyond the range of the influences of their senses, as it is conditioned by their basic necessities. Animals have never tried to conquer human race. They do not leave their natural habitat and try to usurp the palatial mansions of human race, which are equipped with luxurious comforts. Their minds are deprived of the quality of imagination. A majority of human beings too stoop down to their level, even though they are endowed with superior intelligence. Being born in this august race, they behave like animals, because they use their power of imagination for their sensual satisfaction only. Most of the human inventions are either for their material and sensual comfort or for destruction. We are inventing gadgetry which would replicate the functions of our senses. We are inventing those things, which the Nature has already provided for. Understanding the Nature is one thing, but to produce its replicates is, merely wastage of time, energy and materials. What could cloning achieve? Has computer provided food for the hungry!

----------


## little-self

The psychology of the poor countries is to follow rich, as we are baited by their doctored ideas. Today we are thrown the bait of IT revolution, genetically grown seeds, biotic, genome coding/tempering, rocketry and such like high sounding ideas. Prior to this, it was insecticides, fertilizer, high rise dams—the temples of India! etc. Look what these innovations have done to our lands! Like fools and slaves, we follow our past masters. We have surplus land, man-power, natural resources and intelligence: what we lack is proper education. Like our masses our political leadership is illiterate; they simply do not know how to handle the sophisticated machinery or know even their rudiments. The problem is not of demand and supply, but lack of education; leave aside technical/professional/super-specialties level expertise. A nation which does not even spend three percent of its GDP on education is rearing only animal like society. What good is that science or its discoveries/inventions, if their benefits do not reach the poor? What good are computers to the poor, if they are empty stomach and illiterate! These are useful for a chosen few or in certain fields of advance specialties. But it is not a mass commodity, which is being hyped about.
Again, the type of education being provided is the legacy of our past masters. With the result, the nation is producing a nursery of technocrats, professional, business magnates, media barons, of bulls and bears, whose only aim is to earn-grow-multiply money and money alone. Thus our society is producing an elite class of money-minters, whose only moral is anything but ethical. They produce, create, eulogize only money and its mentors and assess their merits in monetary terms only. This special and privileged class of money Moguls has their own morals and values, which are in complete contrast to the ethical values of gone by eras, but are very much at par with their masters’ norms. They openly indulge in immorality and money-making values instead of human values. This exclusive club, whose membership does not exceed a few hundreds, is producing a new category of ‘slaves’, the robots to help them rule over the rest of the world. Their population, throughout the history had been static, as they were unable to produce more children—thus could flourish their fraternity! The people with mission expend their energies in achieving their goals, leaving their bodies depleted. Extremely charged minds—potent minds relegate the bodies impotent. “Potent minds with impotent bodies”! 
There has always been a distinct class division between the haves and have-nots, on the bases of distribution of wealth and not religion. Though ostensibly made out to be so, religions have never been the cause of this division. A deep study shall reveal that nobody really believed in the ‘existence’ of God. Everybody is an atheist. This may sound preposterous but it is a fact. There were wars, fought in the name of religions, by kings and zealots but never between Saints/Masters/Messiahs. Wars were fought between the conquerors or because of clash of egos, for wealth, pride and territory. Aurangzeb was not a Muslim Prophet or a Saint even, but he effected forced conversions, only with the strength of state power.
The religions were never meant for ‘knowing’ God, but the man-made system of life, for improving the quality of life, both morally and socially. New societies emerged, by following particular ways, initiated by their Masters. No conqueror could ever establish a new social order. Only religions ‘cultured’ great civilizations. Science brought about material progress, but the real foundation of any civilization is laid only on the maturity of ‘thought’, whose ingredients are human and moral values. We are called human, because of the associated qualities, which are the essential part of our innate nature—which is ‘purity’ itself.
Having been born with the quality of ‘intellect’ (discrimination), we should not be carried away by sensual pleasures like dogs and monkeys, who also experience similar sensual pleasures that we indulge in. To differentiate from animals, we must deport at the human level—the intellect. But the modern man is concerned only about material progress and creature comforts, completely disregarding his innate nature and human qualities of truth, righteousness, peace and love. But worldly influences have gripped the man so intensely that he is in the mad pursuit of money till his last breath. Now who in his right, i.e., material senses would pursue the noble qualities?
The path to Self is sacred. A sensual person can acquire immense wealth, power and pelf, but not Self-realization. Ephemeral and transient world is outside, whereas the world of Self is inside. There is no doubt, in conquering the worldly heights; the same tool is used as it is used in the attainment of the Self. This quality of ‘intellect’ serves dual purpose. The power of its use lies in the hands of the user. The contrasting influences of their goals are so dissimilar in nature that their starting points are worlds apart. Not that their reverse journey is irreversible. Their foundation being same, any adventurous soul can degenerate or elevate to the other end. The barrier of ‘divide’ between them is so fragile that their common meeting ground is not a non-possibility!

----------


## little-self

The problem has further been worsened by the jet-set, five-star cultured pseudo-masters, whose behavior is culpable. They deserve severest punishment for lowering and debasing the divine essence of human existence. For cheap popularity and promoting their self-glorification, they are misleading, both, the laymen and the elites alike. Both the classes are mentally sick. The poor need panacea from miseries and the pot-bellies need peace-of-mind—not peace. The antidote of miseries and mental imbalance, which they supposedly seek are, in fact the very anti-thesis of the ‘nomenclatures’ of their definition of pleasure and joy they drive from their trades. Crash courses in TM, Zen, Yog and so many other Darshans (philosophies) and Kiryas (sub-systems)—with their many deformations and what not—are conspicuously advertised and held in five-star hotels. How these sacred names have been defiled; from the way these are shamelessly demonstrated in imprudent ways, in the most inauspicious environs? Just imagine religious rituals being held in a brothel! Some of these highly respected gentlemen, who were renowned theologians and commentators on these disciplines, were/are in fact poles apart from the real import of these ‘subjects’.
So far we have been made to believe that meditation is merging in the Self: that deep meditation is Samadhi (casual state), Liberation, Salvation, Nirvan states etc. An amateurish statement! How very confounding it appears when we confront the treatises of these masters. Exactly, this is what it actually is. A mere treatise! 
What is meditation? It is a way of life and not a mean to realize God. While walking or driving a car, concentration is necessary. Concentration and contemplation is necessary in all kinds of activities in life. But concentration is not meditation. When we are able to control our senses and keep our mind still, and be free from thoughts that is meditation.
Similarly Nirvan or Liberation (whatever is meant by it?), in simple terms, is freedom from sufferings. The freedom is reached at three levels viz. body, mind and Aathma (soul). Freedom from hunger or disease is physical liberation. Controlling the vagaries of the mind is also a kind of freedom at mental level. But true liberation or Nirvan is in understanding the principle/Tathav of Aathma: which is all pervasive. It neither comes nor goes. Buddha’s last commandment to his cousin Anandh was “Overcome Maaya (ignorance) have the vision of Aathma and attain Nirvan”. 
So without firstly developing human values, we cannot aspire to have the ‘vision’—the knowledge/understanding of the Self. Merely discoursing on the strength of worldly knowledge—acquired from reading the books, which had been stored in our brain-cells, is useless—because the knowledge of Self cannot be found either in the books or in our heads. It originates from our heart that is, the spiritual heart—the Conscience. Any amount of reading or spiritual practices, will not lead us to Nirvan. Primarily through the sacred use of our senses—with which each Sadhak is equipped and which in fact represent the five elements—can we limit the vagaries of our mind! 
When there is perfect balance in Nature, so it should be in human beings too which is possible through complete harmony amongst all our senses; perfect coordination in our thought, word and deed. This in turn could be accomplished by activating the five human values ingrained in us already. Merely by willing them to sprout, won’t do. An entire life is spent in the regimentation of our senses by the application of thought, word and deed. The noble qualities of sacrifice, compassion, love and kindness, keep the mind on right track—which thinks, speaks, and acts selflessly and always ready to serve others.
Now compare this life with that of the modern day’s mechanized human being, who in the fulfillment of his desires leads an untruthful life; cheating, betraying and snatching the rights of others. He is constantly at war with his adversaries and competitors; either by proxy or direct confrontation, with vengeance and hatred: With the result that his mind is always tense, confused and full of evil thoughts. Is such a man fit to think about the subject of Self, much less understand it? Can such a person ever aspire for peace and aim to attain Nirvan or Liberation? Who has the time to mull over these parasitical topics! Imagine a billionaire, a top CEO, a media-mogul or a Fourth-Estate baron, discussing the philosophical works of masters! The picture simply does not fit in! However these energy charged dynamos become easy prey to elite Gurus, who offer them quick redemption from their stressful life, with short-cut ten minutes sessions of Meditation, Yog-Sadhna, S.K (Sudarshan Kirya), K.G (Kirya-Yoga), TM (Transcendental Meditation) and Vedhaanth, promising instant relief.

----------


## little-self

These persons who cannot differentiate between relaxation and concentration, are not competent Gurus to teach these sacred subjects, nor is the elite class a fit candidate to understand them. None is at fault, as the present contingency neither requires of them, nor were these subjects in their academic curriculum! Meditation relates to that state of mind, which is the culmination of the power of concentration: relaxation on the other hand, is the condition of freeing the body from tension, tiredness and discomforts, which are not remotely related to meditation. Perhaps the gurus are acting more as physiotherapists and psychotherapists. 
Our aims and ambitions are related to our body and mind and therefore, can be achieved with some efforts. All that we want of life is wealth, power and fame. In this vast universe, getting hold of these minor ‘ends’, with fair or foul means is not a big deal. In material world, we aspire for material gains. Very natural and achievable aim! What requires a great deal of effort, in contrast to the former, is the will to forego and sacrifice the riches for the sake of the under-privileged. A strong will is required to banish some of the ingrained notions: “It is my life, why should I work for others: Why should I waste away the gains of my life, which I achieved after great toils: I have the caliber, courage, skill and drive, whereas the majority of parasitical worms of society just gossip and puff off their life: Why should I support these parasites with my hard earned wealth?” These thoughts are neither novel nor noble. Valour, courage, skill, scholarship and wisdom are not meant to exploit the less privileged. These are human qualities laced with compassion, love and sacrifice, with which we can win noble wars over lust, greed and violence. Material possession gained with illegal means, become the cause of conflicts and wars, stress and strife. Whereas blossoming of noble qualities, usher in inner equinity and outer harmony!
Harping about religions, Yog, Yagnas(fire-rituals), reading of scriptures, chanting of Gods’/Guru’s name would not bring us peace; any more than Yap, Dhayan and meditation can win us liberation, Moksh, Nirvan! No power on earth can transfer, delegate or transmit the benefits of its spiritual Sadhna to us. No one can enlighten the latent wisdom in us. In worldly affairs; bargaining, exchanging, bartering, gifting and even donation of materials is an accepted norm. But in internal world, no such trick pays off. In contrast to worldly life, where we can engage help for washing our dirty linen; in inward quest, we have to carry burdens of our own sins (misdeeds) and have also to unshackle the burdens of conscience ourselves! In both the worlds, we ourselves are the architects of our lives. Nobody in his right senses wants to be unhappy. But the stress and the strains of fast life create imbalance between the internal and external life: disharmony between head and heart: dichotomy between human and material values: discord between spiritual and material world! Somehow a willful distinction has been created between Divinity and Nature. Both are projected as separate entities from each other. Rather the divine path has been sidelined by the ‘intellectuals’ and its very name is referred to with disdain.
The challenge that faces the humanity today is to understand its true identity and become humane. Besides, it must search for its inner roots too, while reaching the vast cosmos. It has its roots in both the worlds! Whether these have a common origin, remains a big enigma for the scientists’ to discover!

----------


## little-self

Peace Vs Atheists
Bhaarath is a land of Rishis, Sages, Maharishis, Yogis, Renunciates and Avathaars. Aptly it was called “Tapobhoomi, Karambhoomi and Thagbhoomi”. In this sacred land nobody wished to be labeled as an atheist; it was such an abhorrent word. In its chequered history the names of Lords Ram and Krshan are revered. Gautham Buddh, Lord Mahavir, Adhi Shankaraachaarya, Guru Nanak, Saints, Kabir, Namdev, Sheikh Farid, Chaithanyan Prabhu, Thyaagraj, Guru Gobindh Singh, Ram Krishan Paramhans, Swami Vivekanandh, Sirdhi Sai Baba, Sri Sathya Sai Baba, are household names. Ashok the Great is not remembered because of his conquests, but because of the path of non-violence! Emperor Akbar is known for his Din-I-IIahi—a new faith he founded, which (according to him) represented the synthesis of all the then prevalent faiths and religions. 
Almost every home has a small temple (mandhir), a sacred book, and pictures of their God, besides the frames of Lord Jesus or mother Marry. No house is without a symbol of some religion, faith or a sect; even if these houses might belong to the elites. Our mothers, the real connoisseurs of our culture still tread the ancient path of divinity, spirituality, religion and faith. Whatever their present status or past background of education—-which invariably is from convent schools—or however they are influenced by external vicissitudes of life, their roots are embedded irrevocably in their cultural heritage. Our mothers are the pillars of morality, sacrifice, and love. Though western influences have vitiated the atmosphere but our mothers, sisters and elders, have generally remained unscathed. Some of us are seriously smitten but with the passage of time, these superficial layers of sensuality fall apart and true color of humanity of this land, by and large, emerges. Hardly two percent of our population is affected by this malady. This meager minority does not represent the whole of our land, though this minority controls the media, and the dream merchant’s industry—the cinema. Though they are hell bent on degenerating our values of life with the over doses of sensuality, violence, hatred and promiscuity, along with all the allied complements coming with them; still there are forces which do not let them buy ‘souls’ of their country men. Much more powerful is the inner strength ingrained in them by our culture that helps them in repulsing such vicious onslaughts, however alluring and attractive they appear! Nature is nude, but it is beautiful. Then how some perfidious minds pervert it into pornography is the delusive manipulation of the senses!
Being born of such parentage, cultural inheritance of sacred land and congenial homely atmosphere; would not produce atheists. Rather the few among us, who profess—though wrongly, such pretentious denial of God and His divinity, are merely pleasing their ego, which is a superficial creation of false values borrowed from western masters. The Church has not, as yet, completely gone out of the lives of the western people. They still take their marriage vows in Church. Their dead bodies are still buried in Church. The most powerful leaders—though for public consumption—still feel proud to be Christians. In general public too there is a perceptible change now. Swami Vivekanandh, Ramteerath, Prabhupadh, and Mahesh Yogi played pivotal role in bringing this turn around in their mindset. Physical science has progressed in these countries very fast, but their religion has failed to keep pace with it. Their people wanted answers to ‘Source’ question, from the Church. Being not satisfied with what they inherited as the religious legacy, they continue to seek more. No religion in the world, however old, has made such a thorough search in the science of ‘Divinity’, that too so methodically, as the ancient sages of this country! So much so, they had developed the system of their ‘search’ as a complete science and, rightly so, called it the science of Spiritualism! Their symbolic Dharam, i.e. Sanathandharman was and still is; the only religion which satisfies the intellectual hunger of every category of seekers, as it is based on philosophy (thought) rather catering to one particular caste, creed, sect or a ‘personage’. Its six schools of thoughts, viz., Vaiseshika, Sankhya and Vedhaanth give the theoretical parts of philosophy; Nyaya, Yoga and Mimamsa give us the applied and practical side of the philosophy. It was never intended to be the type of religion, which are in vogue these days. It represents universal concept of humanity that makes it distinct in its Divine aspect. Although it’s original aim has been diluted and its so-called inheritors have made it controversially segmented, but still its ancient spirit of Truth—truly interpreted in Upanishads, is still valid and is fully competent to withstand the onslaughts of modern enquirers’ intellect. To fully understand its depth on realisation of the truth of Nature, Creation and Divinity, might yet take the scientists a thousand more years, because the multiple scope of its philosophy is interspersed with Divine-truth, which is not realizable on the basis of theory only! Its search of non-dual aspect of Divinity attracted the western intellectuals, as it did not require them to forsake their faith and convert to a new one. No! It (Sanathandharaman/eternal religion) is neither a faith nor a religion. As its very name connotes; it is eternal and relates only to the Eternal. Its present distorted form—also known by the same name is not remotely reflective of Its true nature and ‘spirit’! So let It not be confused with the prevalent ‘namesake’, which is nothing better than other religions of the world.

----------


## WordSushi

That is quite a toolbag you have. 

Just a question if you no mind of it?

Have you explored (yes an Inner journey) but, Unteachers such as Seth Roberts coupled with Neville Goddard?

All of the answers I seek are within me. You have such a vivid exploration of the heart of life and writing of such I figured I might ask.

----------


## little-self

"All of the answers I seek are within me" 
the above statement is true! whatever ls. learnt in life either from others or by self-effort, is being penned down here! all is based on self-experience. journey (inner) is still on........

----------


## little-self

It is the Religion of eternal truth that leads humanity to its roots—Divinity. It reveals the underlying truth of unity in diversity. It reveals to man his true Self, that of him being Divine! It represents humanity as a whole, not a particular class of people or territory. It encourages humanity to activate their latent innate nature of purity and blossom the five human values. It exhorts the Christians to be better Christians, the Muslims to be better Muslim and so on. It does not convert; rather diverts the strayed back to their respective faiths after chiseling them as better and civilized human beings. 
Except for Swami Vivekanandh and Swami Ramteerath, all other visiting Gurus to America, expounded on the dual aspect of divinity. Furthermore the former shed light on the Indian ‘thought’ in its multiplicity, unity in diversity, and right perspective and helped in erasing the poor image of India as a country of mere snake charmers, slum dwellers, women burners (Sathipratha) etc. Since then seekers of spirituality from abroad, have been visiting India for studying its ancient culture and rich intellectual-bank of its glorious and sacred literature on the subject. Rightly and aptly this land was once called the conscience Guru of all humanity. This tide has not stopped and is increasing day by day. This spiritual migration has had very positive results. Western social order, which had been shattered, with the disintegration of joint family system, is once again reinvigorated. More and more people are reverting to human values and religion is again becoming part of their lives. 
In our country, their ‘duplicates’ are having very tough times: Imitating their ‘Aakas’ (slave-masters), they too have started going to Gurus—who have suddenly mushroomed, to especially cater to this class—who likewise are also ensconced in jet-set culture. Although it has become a fashion, for the elite, to join their high profile exclusive ‘spiritual’ clubs and flaunt the high sounding names of their Gurus; but our Gurudom class has failed them miserably. Every half-baked, so-called Godman is out to transform their followers as angels, by means of parroting out spiritual gospels, conditioned by their own parameters. No doubt, they are top class orators and proficient in the knowledge of their subject. They want to convert them, through theory and a modicum of disciplines, specially customized for the occasion. But their followers get disenchanted very soon as they discover the futilities of mere dry theories—though laced with funny anecdotes and few exercise in the guise of Yoga and meditation—fail to bring the promised peace in their lives. 
Present day man is living a practical life. His brain is highly developed; with the result he is inventing, discovering and making scientific advancement at very fast pace. His business management techniques are equally proficient and creative. Remember, this high volume of wealth and material resources were generated by these energy-charged dynamos in the last sixty years only! These emoluments of material wealth were created, by these geniuses, from the external world. The source of education, skill, expertise and the resultant gains are all from the external world i.e. Nature. Even they derive their pleasures and joys from the same source. Their Karambhoomi (Kurukshetar/Field of action) being the ephemeral world, with all its implements of stress and strain—the natural outcome of competitive life—they expect to find the panacea of their mental disturbances, from the same known source. The panacea they are looking for is peace, not religion. 
A Guru should not sell God! Their followers are highly qualified persons and they can understand very easily the complicated nuances, erected around the personality of the Gurus, as a shield of high sounding superlatives of ’Darshan-margas’ (philosophical cults). This intelligent class thus understands, very easily, their shallowness and leave with dejection.

----------


## little-self

Let us look at a piece of news  :Frown: Times of India. 26 June 2001):
“In Philadelphia, a researcher discovers areas of the brain that are activated during meditation. At two universities in San Diego and North Carolina, doctors study epilepsy and certain hallucinogenic drugs can produce religious epiphanies. And in Canada, a neuroscientist fits people with magnetized helmets that produce “spiritual” experiences for the secular—
“What creates that transcendental feeling of being one with the universe? It could be the decreased activity in the brains’ parietal lobe, which helps regulate the sense of self and physical orientation, research suggests. How religion does prompt divine feelings of love and compassion? Possibly because of changes in the frontal lobe, caused by heightened concentration during meditation! Why do many people have profound sense that religion has changed their lives? Perhaps because spiritual practices activate the temporal lobs which weights experiences with personal significance.”
“Newberg’s’ experiment consisted of taking brain scans of Tibetan Buddhist meditators as they sat immersed in contemplation. After giving time to sink into meditative trance, he injected them with a radioactive dye. Patterns of the dye’s residues in the brain were later converted into images. Newberg found that certain areas of the brain were altered during deep meditation. Predictably, these included area in the front of the brain that is involved in concentration. But Newberg also found decreased activity in the parietal lobe, one of the parts of the brain that helps orient a person in three-dimensional space. “When people have spiritual experiences they feel they become one with the universe and lose their sense of self,” he said. “We think that may be because of what is happening in that area—if you block that area you lose that boundary between the self and the rest of the world. In doing so you wind up in universal state”. 
“Could the flash of wisdom that came over Siddharth Gautham—the Buddha—have been nothing more than the parietal lobe quieting down? Could the voices that Moses and Mohammad heard on remote mountain tops have been just a bunch of firing neurons—an illusion! Could Jesus’ conversations with God have been mental delusions? 
Newberg won’t go so far but other proponents of the new brain science do.
“Michael Persinger a professor of neurosciences at Laurential University in Bradbury Ontario has been conducting experiments that fit a set of magnetic to a helmet-like device. Persinger runs what amounts to weak electromagnetic signals around the skulls of volunteers. Four in five people, he said, reports a mystical experience, the feeling that there is a sentient being or entity standing behind or near them. Some weep, some feel God has touched them, others become frightened and talk of demons and evil spirits.
“That’s’ in the laboratory” Persinger said “They know they are in the laboratory. Can you imagine what would happen if that happened late at night in a pew or mosque or synagogue?”
His research, Persinger said, showed “religion is a property of the brain, only the brain and has little to do with what’s out there”. (LATWP.Svc) 
This is the first step in neurosciences. In the coming times, many startling discoveries are in the offing that would further validate the above research. To the surprise and, perhaps, the discomfiture of some, this research is only going to affirm, the age old ‘discovery’ of our ancient sages about inner-realization: That religion, spiritualism and Divinity is within us: That we are Divine! (On this later). But this fact should be borne in the mind that our ancient wise had attained this realisation, without the facility of any material tools. Their system of revealing Truth was self-inquiry, and nothing else. 
To stretch the scientific research a little further: we must acknowledge the deeper aspect of the atom—the basic building block of the universe. According to Heisenberg, “Atoms are not things”. “The universe begins to look like a thought than like a great machine.” (Sir, James Jeans).
(To the surprise of the present day scientists, Nyaya-Vaiseshika philosophy entirely dealt on the same line, thousands of years ago.” At the beginning of each Kalp(Creation), large number of atoms and molecules unite to form different objects with different qualities—-“) Now judge for yourself about the richness of Indian ‘Thought’!

----------


## little-self

No scientific advancement in any field should be negated by the spiritualists, as these two streams are never at conflict. Their paths of search or research do not cross each other’s, but are distinctly marked and demarcated. The purpose of each is also well delineated. The science explores the origin of the universe, whereas the spiritualist is in the quest of the Divinity—That is not only the Originator but its sustainer and annihilator also. The science has made Nature distinct from God. The spiritualists should not, unnecessarily, make an issue of it, and should avoid discoursing on the subject, which does not fall in their domain. 
The scientific fraternity too should not try to denigrate the very ‘Source’ of their origin and distort or twist the facts, merely to score a point. Now coming back to Newberg’s experiments and the resultant “spiritual experiences felt by the subjects; invariably lead to ‘one’ word—“feelings. “That their subjects had the feelings of “love and compassion,” and “spiritual feelings of oneness with the universe!”
Without delving more into the subject—as this subject has already been discussed at length in this and l.s previous book; suffice it is to recall that experiences, feelings and emotions are expressions and decoding of waves of thoughts—which is our mind. And mind is only the third in succession of five sheaths (subtle bodies), viz., Annamaya Kosha (physical body; Material or gross sheath of the soul), Praanamaya Kosha (Vital energy), Manomaya Kosha (Mental sheath)), Vijnaanamaya Kosha (Intellect) and Aanandhamaya Kosha (Bliss). When the scientific research reaches the level (of evolution) of bliss, it would again be concluded that bliss does not come from alien worlds, external elements or from Nature! It is very much a part of human nature. Then what are the scientists up to? What are they trying to prove, is already enshrined in ancient texts anyway!
Even otherwise there is a great difference between “feeling/experience” and in knowing/understanding a subject. Newberg’s subjects “felt/experienced” spiritual states and felt oneness with the universe. But in Divine experience, the word is Awareness and not experience or feeling. Divine-Awareness means gaining complete understanding of the universe, cosmos and the whole Brahmand: That one is in Constant-Integrated-Awareness (Consciousness) state.
“Knowing the world to consist of Consciousness, the mind of the wise rapt in the thought of his universality and roams free, seeing the cosmos as space in his own consciousness.” 
—Yog Vasisht: Sage Vasisht’s precepts to Sri Raam
This is the state of Awareness an individual attains, when his individual consciousness finds itself one with universal Conscious. He becomes not only Aware but the master of the three states of the time and of the qualities (Gunas) which are attributed to God. Simply having feeling inside, without this kind of Awareness, is like having bouts of hallucinations. Kindly pay due respect to the findings (Realisation) of the ancient Masters! Have a practical try on what they “say” and then comment!
Pleasure and joy are associated with feelings, emotions and thought waves; which have their positive genesis related only to body and mind. Whenever the neurologist ‘find’ the cells, which store these two subtle elements—wisdom and bliss—these would only be their grosser aspects, because these two are not in the nature of body and mind and whatever the mind perceives as ‘wisdom and bliss’ would only be a mirage! Wisdom is the awareness quality of Self (Soul), whereas bliss is its innate nature. However their gross aspects in human nature are intelligence and happiness.
Every human being in his right senses wants peace, order and harmony, not only in personal life but in the society he lives in. But peace cannot be bought, and neither can it be acquired. It is a state of mind, not the result of accumulated wealth. No amount of Yog Sadhna, Meditation, Naamjapam (repetition of a holy name) or any other disciplines—which are all body-mind related—are going to grant us peace. Peace does not exist in material objects, bodily pleasures or in mental joys, because anything which generates feelings, emotions and thought waves, would automatically warrant its nemesis. It is even beyond the state of Nihilism. Then should it be presumed that a worldly being, howsoever high his intellectual status, can ever experience the state of peace? The answer is yes! Certainly, no human being can have its lasting experience—though occasional flashes are possible—simply by the sole medium of practicing the above mentioned disciplines. As previously explained, the purpose of meditation etc is to bring about thoughtless state of mind. But this in itself signifies nothing, unless the grace of the Self blossoms in us, the state of blissfulness—of which our little-self becomes ‘aware’! That individual conscious becomes aware of Cosmic-Conscious!
Can a fourth estate Mogul, ever aspire for such celestial heights, even if in secular world they have scaled great heights! They do not need God; they do not have time to waste on such flimsy topics. They do pay obeisance to Church, Mosque and a Temple, but their super-fast life simply does not have any place for religion or divinity. Their immediate need is peace from the constant grueling of life. Their synonym for peace is mental relaxation in luxurious surroundings.
Every human mind is anxious to know the source and cause of its origin. Who would not want to solve the enigmatic mystery of God? Whoever is interested in this mysterious subject is a theist. Whether we deny His existence or accept Him, the enquirer is a genuine theist. Anyone who utters His name in any sense is a theist. The death of the body is the single most powerful force that impels each thinking mind, to the topic of God, Divinity, Nature and Creation. As this class is anxious to remove the cloak of mystery woven around this ‘Word’; obviously their immediate contact with the subject is possible through the high profile Gurus, who only confound the ‘intellectuals’ and make a mockery of the Religion, which is the essence of life, not only of the beings but the sustaining life-line of Nature! Thus we create the class of atheists ourselves. It is our ignorance of the ‘subject’, not the fault of the subject. Beware of this class of ignoramus! They have nothing to give, except the masked faces of ignorance.

----------


## little-self

Elite/Pseudo
Nexus
This ‘Tamasha’ of lavish religious festivities leaves the poor baffled and the elite (intellectual) class simply spurns away. Instead of transforming the latter for serving the interests of the society, the disenchantment creates revulsion for religion, and the words of God, Divinity become unpalatable for them.
In such a scenario, where is the scope of God/Divinity in their scheme of things and life style? But all is not lost. In India and Muslim countries, religions, faiths, sects etc. do play a dominant role in the lives of a majority of their people. Religions play very positive and strange roles. Some of these ancient religions are the soul diet of about 70 percent of the population of these countries. Their followers are linked to God through their religion. About 28 percent are catered by different faiths. Only the remaining 2 percent of the population, the cream (!) of the society, which controls more than 80 percent wealth/resources of the world, are away from God/faiths/sects. They are real rulers of the masses. This ruling class of the ‘intellectuals’ treats the 70 percent populace—which believes in God and happens to be deprived of the material wealth—the have-nots, as ignorant filthy beasts. Though their tolerance towards the ‘devout’ (the 20 percent), who are attached to some particular sects/Mathas, is somewhat mellowed, as this class is their immediate subordinate—the class of executives, which enforces the writ on behalf of the elite. They are placed in the category of the hypocrite. These hypocrites, though belonging to the special sects, do in fact trace their roots to the ‘mother’ religions. Both Sunny and Shia belong to their mother religion of Islam, and their Prophet is one and the same. Jews, Muslims and Christians, all belong to the same ancestry. Similarly in India too, all the major religions have emerged from the ‘mother’ religion, i.e., Sanathandharaman. Thus 90 percent populations of the world, in some way or the other do believe in God and their medium of commune with God is through a religion. But it may surprise many, except for Sanathandharaman; all other religions are the creation of their respective Masters. This was the only religion, which was entirely based on philosophical content, which totally relate to the eternal truth of God. That is why it was described as the Mother-Religion of all the religions. It was not created by any master. It does not preach any sectarian ‘philosophy’; neither is it a sect nor does it caters to one set of people. Through time immemorial, ancient masters nourished it with different schools of thoughts. It is the sign of maturity that its multifarious colors of thoughts—six schools of thought—cater to all categories of intellectual elevations. Its holistic approach satisfies the Godly urge of the ordinary masses. For the highly advanced there is Vedhaanthik philosophy, which is the unique contribution of Indian culture and spirituality, which has no parallel anywhere in the world, in Godly search and realization. Another unique feature is its anonymous aspect of origin. Not a single seer or sage claims about his contribution for any one of its branches of ‘thought’. Although countless saints contributed in making it the most perfect specimen of human ingenuity in the development of his thought in the quest of his origin and that of the ‘Originator.’ It is one religion, (Sanathandharman) which is the conglomerate of all kinds of philosophies, which the genius brains (wisdom) of ancient nameless master had churned out after life long austerities in their search for the Truth. It is the practical composite study of Truth, which is eternal and all pervasive. But to the chagrin of the real ‘thinkers’ this religion—rather the non-religion—has been relegated to yield way to the new breed of religions, because It did not boast of its origin from the name of a single or a series of masters. Nor did it speak in the language people liked. Its contributors were unknown. Its richness of ‘thought’ content is so complete and flawless, that no other religion on earth could add or contribute or devise any new ‘theory’, ‘thought’ or ‘revelation’, which was not already in Its repository. Being Indian, it does not entitle the little-self to sermonize, transform or even indirectly draw attention of the world, towards a particular religion. But, without an iota of doubt, it is not a religion like others. It does not trumpet any particular philosophy nor does it cater to any ethnic group. It is the Mother religion, that ‘contains’—in Its cosmic-prism—all other religions. It does not make followers, nor are its propagators entitled to teach sectarian ‘philosophies.’ This is the very reason that It has been put in the junkyard and so many other religions have mushroomed, each imitating—in poor tastes, of course—any of Its celestial philosophy of ‘thought’.

----------


## little-self

No religion, which is the ‘creation’ of one master, one philosophy and catering to one ethnical group of people, can ever claim to be secular and complete in it-self. Like an individual mind, until it comprehends its cosmic vision—Consciousness can never be perfected. That is, its elevation to wisdom and bliss state is not complete. It is a wonderful fact, not a single Master of celestial stature established an order (religion) because anyone in that state of ‘Being’ is absolved of individuality and in Him ‘exists’ only the universal-Being. Would a Universal Being ever need to establish a sectarian order or for that matter a religion? In Bhaarath there were only two such perfect Beings viz., Sri Ram and Sri Krshan. Neither of them established an order, nor was any religion established on their names, during their life- time and even after their mortal departure from this world! They are still worshipped as Avathaars: Their statues are installed in the temples and worshipped, but no religion is named after their names. Both of them exhibited complete Comprehension—Awareness, as such there was no need for them or their devotees to compartmentalize their Universality in minor and narrow ‘philosophies’. 
It is a matter of pride that Indian culture and spirituality had reached to such celestial heights, many civilizations blossomed from it: much before the Chinese or Greek ‘thought’ took birth and the West was still passing through its barbarian age. Sindhu-ghatti, Harrapan, Gangetic and Saraswati-Nadhi civilizations were some of the prime cultural amalgamations, which produced some of the finest brains in the Indian philosophy. This country did not believe in eulogizing individual prodigies but in producing a hybrid of composite ‘philosophy’ that represented every section of the society. Individual ingenuity was not promoted but there was always a system, a code of conduct to guide and give direction to the society, so that it did not deviate from its main purpose of pursuing the realization of the Supreme—Truth. It did not pursue only the God-realization, but in the process had transgressed the intervening elevations of: Dharam (Righteousness), Arth (Wealth), Kaam (Fulfillment of Desire) and finally the Moksh. The last, Moksh was not the attainment of some celestial boon, but the consequential liberation from worldly attachments, after having enjoyed the fruits of wealth through the righteous means. 
In Indian culture, all the streams of disciplines, namely, education (through gurukul system): code of conduct (through morality, subscribing to Sage Manus’Manusimrithi and Dharam Sasthra): justice (by following Nyaya Sasthra of Sage Gautham): grammar (through Sage Pannini), mental sciences (based on Sage Bharadhwaj), medicinal science (saint Charaks’ Samhitha), surgical science (saint Susruth): all supplemented only one theme i.e. realization of Truth by adopting only the rightful means. Both ends and means were important. Means were based on morality and end was the attainment of perfection, the culmination of human intellect to the level of wisdom, where there is the realization of one God and the brotherhood of man and of his divinity.

----------


## little-self

Today philosophy is no more a science of truth but a mere subject of study. It is taught as a theory like any other subject. It has lost its original shine of ‘Illumination, Self realization, Enlightenment’ and relegated to junkyard like its ‘object’—the Truth. Presently there are religions, sects, faiths, which proclaim the ownership of God as their ‘property.’ Now guru is considered above God, as He being invisible and guru being His ‘representative’ on earth is, their sole ‘Object.’ The poor God is not even the ‘subject’, as It has become only the ‘Manthar’ (word) of the guru. The followers are required to enchant the ‘mantra’ and worship the form of the guru (in meditation). What a down degradation of the Religion and its ‘Object.’ Now mantra (word) is the religion and the guru the God. It is not only the travesty of Truth but a ridiculous mockery of Its study (philosophy).
Bhaarath was, and still is the land of God, where He is worshipped, revered, studied and discussed in every Indian home. Aptly this country is called the soul-guru of the rest of the world. But the British’ rule has been a palpable culprit in the erosion of values of life of about 20 percent of its population. This percentage could further be graded into two categories, as the ‘New Feudal (NF=2 percent) and the ‘enforcer’ (the ‘elite’, the executives class=18 percent). The latter also include the ‘Nethas’ (leaders). The remaining 80 percent is the work-force. At the global level the average is 30:70. The 2 percent ‘NF’ of the society, which rules the roost, is simply not bothered about the positive/negative aspects of human values. This class is above the law, above the conscience (it does not exist for them), or anything that relates to society and the nation, because it is these people who make or destroy societies, nations, rules and writs. It is these people who are the conscience-keepers of the society, because conscience is that, what they define as. The hierarchy merely enforces their writ. They have no conscience of their own. Whatever these brainless, tamed beasts possess as wealth and knowledge (data) is at the pleasure of the ‘NF’. They follow and execute the orders of their masters, just for few a crumbs of illegal gratification in return of their services. They belong to the ‘tamasic’, the lowest aspect of the mind, though their placement in society is that of ‘Rajasic class of ‘Karamyogis.’as these people have either raised themselves or are the ‘pick’ from the remaining 80 percent of the ‘have-nots,’ their roots are, thereby still embedded with the Mother tree—the Indian culture. 
On the contrary their life and ‘messages’ are producing palatial mansions and not examples of pure living. They are trying to ‘live’ their ‘devout’ theories, not by precept but in the language their followers understand. The Guru as well as the followers are least interested in God or ‘enlightenment’ as these are taboo for the autocratic enzymes. Had these Gurus been genuinely groomed, and they might had the welfare of the society as their first priority, and the ‘enforcer’ class would have been able to influence their master ‘elite’ class (NF) and converted it to the same ideal. What is the wealth for and what purpose does the riches of the world serve? After all the wealth of the ephemeral world and the artificial one created by its money genius is not meant to be hoarded in the bank vaults and be wasted in the construction of palatial palaces/ashrams/deras or to support lavish and luscious lifestyle of their inhabitants.
God is not a case history even, for this 20-30 percent segment of the society. For them money is God and power is their preserve.
Now let us have a closer look at the spiritual facet of these Gurus. Some of them may be genuine, but in one aspect all of them are classed in the same category. All build palatial mansions with the donations received from their followers: all are alluring people with tempting slogans and misguided promises so as to convert them to their ‘faiths’: All are ‘granting’ Naam-Dhaan (Guru-mantra)—a five word ‘passport’ to heaven: All are establishing their separate identities with distinct sectarian symbols. These willful and sectarian ‘acts’ are creating divisions in the already divided universal society. Not satisfied with these acts of commission in the guise of spiritualism, these elements are enacting the most seditious emotional infringement. Like all sectarian religions, even some genuine masters have been indulging in faith conversion of their followers. Swami Vivekanandh, Sri Prabhupadh, Swami Yoganandh, Osho and Mahesh yogi: all are revered names in spiritual hierarchy. They not only converted foreigners to their respective faiths—or whatever name they give to their ‘missions’—but changed the names of their devotees. Their American and European disciples were given Indian names. Why?

----------


## little-self

Our Gurus who are engaged in the business of spiritualism, even if completely genuine, they have not been fair to their professed ‘philosophies’! Vedhaanth does not preach sectarian ritualism of name conversion and faith conversion. Philosophy that acclaims all souls belongs to one supreme Soul, has no place for those elements which preach distinction of individuality, in however fine or sophisticated manner it might be. 
The end aim of philosophers, saints, prophets, messengers and the Maharishis is to attain and realize the Ultimate-Reality—God. Any distinction, variation from the main path, is a willful dereliction. So many separate paths to one goal, enunciated by our classic masters, create confusion in the minds of the discerning genuine seekers. Each master has ‘revealed’ a different view of the Grand-Vision/Glimpse of his realization. There is not a single instance of a master, who has had His total and complete ‘vision’ and could live to narrate that ‘vision’ in human language—comprehensible to laymen and intellectuals alike. Alas it was never to be, as it was never intended to, by the Powers be! The scientists, cosmologists discover only that part of the Nature which it intends to reveal. The Nature reveals itself layer by layer. Or we can put it this way that scientific advancement (evolution) is a progressive process. It cannot jump from Stone Age to stem cell cloning in a jiffy. It took the human race thousands of years to evolve its intelligence to the present state of conscious. 
Coming back to the present nursery of Gurus and the mental trauma their followers go through is a case of emotional cheating and blackmail. Heavens are promised but the followers are left as spiritual paupers after filling the havens of the master. It is other matter that they are compelled to shun even the name of God in the remaining part of their lives. The foggy spiritual voyage pushes them toward their worldly masters—New Feudal, whom they happily enjoin to exploit the ‘have-nots’—the real connoisseurs of the ancient but the eternal cultural heritage, which is the true legacy of humanity; which distinguishes it from animal fraternity. 
The ‘NF’ and the ‘elite’ classes are—like their material conscience raising Gurus—are the modern ‘conscience-masters’ of the world. The modern society is ruled by money, and money is power—the absolute power. Though religion seeps in the blood of the have-nots, but their gut-power is controlled by the have-all—NF! The religion might still be playing a dominant role in their lives but its reins are in the hands of the ‘chosen-ones’—the NF. The religious rituals, symbolism, cast, creed and the ‘dialectic’ divisions have over ran finer aspects of human values and in their place a new creed of hypocritical baser material values have taken over. Whereas the ancient human values which still preserve their potency, blossom the theistic innate nature of ‘divine’ in human beings, the present cult of money power has made their a senseless robotic ‘intellect’ which has wrought havoc and destruction, as in the case of imbalance in the natures’ elements. As we advance in spiritualism, we realize that no one is a complete theist, as none believes in the omnipresence of God and the ‘divine aspect (incarnation) of man as Avathaars. Similarly the atheists are not fully non-believer, because every thinking mind is ever engaged in the enquiry of his origin, creation and the Creator—if there is One.
Man is ‘divine’ is the realization of the wise. But the wise have their limitations, in the sense; their benefit of the ‘realisation’ is passed on, only to a select few. Hence their ‘message’ is lost in the cacophony of beasts—due to the negative tendencies which lurk in the minds of the ‘chosen few.’

----------


## little-self

Each age has an object: a purpose: aims and a priority. To achieve that it has its own set of ‘values’ which give proper direction to meet the aim. The human mind is appropriately equipped ‘intellectually’ to dispense accordingly. Each age has its scientific discoveries and inventions. Religion too was a part of our lives, though in different colors and phases. The inevitable fact of life-death is the harbinger of fear that immediately creates in us the urge to find ways to vanquish death. That brings on the need, in the societal mind to devise a system, which not only is the mediator between life and death but a supreme tool in the hands of the rulers. When religion is used as tool to rule over the ‘conscience’ of the man, it becomes the weapon of the system, which would produces only demonic, not noble forces. The same religions when applied, not as the vanquisher of fear and destruction, but as the real conscience of humanity, it creates harmony in society and its inhabitants deport as angels.
The single most negative factor, which proves to be fatal, in moldings the intellectual ‘field’ of humanity, is the real power-broker who wields uninhibited power over the lives and livelihood of the masses. These power-brokers are the real influencing force, which sways the very thinking process/trend of a generation. Accompanying them gladly are the ‘conscience-raising’—Gurus. The material masters govern the lives of the masses, whereas the Gurudom rules their conscience. Both the classes join together to have complete sway over the bodies and the minds of the have-nots. It is these elements who create the genes of atheism. Atheism is not the denial of Existence, but the state of ‘nihilism’ in the minds of the intellectuals. It is these intellectuals who have been, and still are, corrupting the minds of the laymen. Being themselves devoid of the human values, they are filling the tender minds of the under-privileged innocent people, with values which are measured with money and power. Nothing is wrong with money or power, if these are the fruitful outcome of the five celestial values (Truth, Righteousness, Love, Peace and Non-violence) in the human heart. When the fields of heart are well prepared and groomed with pure seeds of ‘thought’, there is no scope for any admixture of inferior varieties of thoughts in the blossomed crop of the intellect. A mind, which is already nourished on the finest of the finest qualities of human values is, not a befitting ground for crap harvest. The mind which is susceptible to idiot box, even as a toddler, and being exposed to violence, murders, sex, war and later in the adolescent age, in the name of knowledge, mammoth ‘data’ is stored in their already overly impression(-ed) brains—they are not to be expected to produce works of art, beauty and harmony! These brains devoid of values shall destroy values with ruinous gadgets, which generate only crude energy, power and charged pleasures. When few of these ‘brains’, get deflected by the saner elements they are faced with disenchantment, as like in childhood, their brains are again exposed to the irrelevant logic of the ‘masters’

----------


## little-self

In ancient times, the ‘intellectual’ class used to have very positive and sublime effects on the brains of their followers. Ancient masters were a class ‘unique’. The products of their academies/Ashrams were the ideal rulers, as they had the attitude of ‘service’ i.e., serving the society selflessly. Similarly the New Feudal and the governing (enforcer) class under them, emulating the rulers served the masses with compassion and dispensed justice by sharing their ordeals. The masters produced quality stuff and history is full of tales, when rulers sacrificed their lives by adhering to truth and righteousness.
Now the masters have been relegated to the governance class, and the real masters of the world polity are the NF and the intellectuals: the elite and their think tanks. Ancient civilizations flourished, not as the result of material progress alone! Material prosperity was considered secondary to noble qualities—a natural outcome of honest living within the disciplines of human values, rigorously applied to every aspect of life. More than the religions, it was the ‘philosophy’ that ruled the mind. Philosophy was not merely a subject; not even the ‘treatise’ of the religions. It was the science of Truth, which could be attained by following its attributive values, viz., righteousness, peace, love and non-violence. Like Nature is composed of five elements, human life is additionally composed of these (five) values. Both, elements and values are intrinsically valid and permeate their creations. A slight imbalance in their harmonious coordination can bring about incalculable damage in their respective spheres of influence.
Old masters had no quarrel over religious digressions, as they did not belong to any particular religions. They all adhered to the universal Religion, which preached brotherhood of man and fatherhood of God that brooked no dissension. 
Religions, in their narrow forms, came into existence only on the personalization of the ‘truth’, by its compartmentalization into different theologies.
God and Its Being: Divinity and Its Existence: Soul and Its Bliss (Realization): were disintegrated in the wordy duels. God/Divinity comes down to Incarnate as ‘Avathaars’ (God in human form). But now a days it is fashion for every seer, saint and guru to call themselves as Bhagavan—the synonym of God, and put themselves much above the celestial ‘divinity’ of the Avathaars. Bhagavans, Godmen, Gurus, and Maharishis: just imagine to what low level of mental depravity, the class of ‘gurus’ has degenerated that even persons who are still doused in sensual perversity, are proclaiming themselves to be ‘That’—from whose Truth they are poles apart!
Human values are the attributes of conscience, which is the reflection of Aathma, in individual Jeevis (Self). But our sectarian masters have devalued the stature of these values and equated them with the mental tendencies. Instead of raising our-self to the Self (Aathma), we have lowered the level of consciousness/conscience to gross-intellect level. That is, from Cosmic-Consciousness to individual (body) conscious—the individual mind. In minds’ conscious, only nature exists. And nature is the field of the scientific research. All modern religions being the product of mind—which is neither conscience nor the Aathma—which is only the reflection of nature, nothing else

----------


## Dreamwoven

Nice! I enjoy your messages, little-self!

----------


## little-self

Thanks Byron

----------


## little-self

Here lies the anomaly, because mind being the replicate of nature, which is material in nature and the creation of gross energy and its allied elements, is the preserve of the physical sciences: Whereas the source of all religions is ‘conscience’—which is related to human beings, meaning, life— which is the true replicate/reflection of the Aathma. Thus most of the religions in vogue today, are full of crap and they needlessly try to delve in the secrets of nature. This ignominious failure on the part of the religionists has brought only contempt from the scientists/intellectuals. The scientific research is based on facts; as a result the Gurudom’s furrow in the latter’s field has only brought them ridicule. Each to its assigned role and harmonious cohesion, otherwise religions would be producing a more atheists than they can handle.
The basic factor that puts off the intellectuals from the religion is their deeper understanding on the subject. They fully understand the finer nuances of each religion because they are better equipped with tools of the trade, which create the theological treatises on God. It is, of course, the ‘intellect, ‘which is the genesis of the mind. It should not be equated with the Supreme-Intelligence, the highest state of conscious (wisdom) —Divine - (Brahma)-Principal. Gross mind is an individual entity: it is nothing but the storehouse of knowledge/information/data of external world, received through the senses. In its dissemination, the intellectuals are more adept than the modern religiosity. That is why, in the minds’ jingoistic exercise, the latter are at disadvantage, than the former. This is the reason, religions have been usurped by the modern masters, who are mentally agile and are well conversant with the frustrations of the masses. They are equally at home with NF, as they also belong to the same group: enjoy and deport the same credentials, viz., name, fame, wealth and worldly comforts. They have no desire for ‘spirituality’ and have no ‘divine’ feelings (curiosity) in their minds, as they have become Bhogarajulu and Kararajulu (men of pleasure and desire), unlike the masters of ancient times, who were regarded as Thyagarajulu,Yogorajulu and Yathirajulu (masters of sacrifice, spirituality and renunciation).
Minds’ existence is because of the acquired knowledge of nature and its creations. But values are born along with man, not before or after. Truth, righteousness, peace and love which constitute Aathmik feelings, and are thus eternal and are not subject to change. But fortunately, the mind whose existence is solely because of the ephemeral world, is the only medium through which these ‘values’ get expression and establish a homogenous culture, wherein, both divinity and nature:spirituality and materialism are complementary to each other. The Aathma is realized, when it is ‘known’: All have their origin from one Source, hence are One. Then how can we be separate from the Source and keep our distinct identities? That nature is separate, independent of Divinity, is an illusion, which our ignorance and lack of knowledge, force upon our minds to accept as ‘true’ Minds however brilliant in worldly/physically sciences should not be allowed to discriminate on Aathmik-Reality, as the later is not the subject of the ephemeral world, which could be taught, learnt or treated like other subjects. Not until one has sincerely tried by religiously following the spiritual syllabus as enunciated by the Realised-Ones, no intelligent brain should shut itself of Aathmik-Reality and put on itself the borrowed aphorism of atheisms, non-believers, agnosticism or even of being ‘theist’. Mind should be left open, like the open space to grasp awareness of all the hidden matter, black-matter/non-matter, secrets of casual particles, and even whatever lies beyond that. Mind is not a void, even in its original state, but full of invisible, indecipherable ‘knowledge’ like the vast void of the Brahmand, which encompasses the cosmos.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Where do your quotes come from, little-self?

----------


## little-self

Source of all spiritual quotes is our ancient Indian sacred scriptures/Saints/Maharishis!

----------


## little-self

Religion and Religions
The very name ‘religion’ immediately brings to our mind the pictures of palatial mansions, commonly called temples of God, high class priests in richly adorned costumes, performing endless rituals. Followers of each faith, attired in distinct ‘muftis,’ or supporting identity marks/symbols, going to temples for worship or prayers. There is a further distinction between the royal costumes of the priests and the followers of each religion/sect. In some cases, the priestly heads do not wear any attire at all. Each religion has a distinct theology and a set of systematic procedure of rituals. All are laced with custom made gadgetries. In some cases these may be missing but symbolic worship/prayer is ritualistically performed. There in no religion which has not its own ‘house’ of God; supporting distinguishing architectural designs. If all ‘houses’ of God are embossed in a bazaar, each displaying and selling their ‘special ‘wares, but the commodity for ‘sale’ is the same one God! Every shop would be decorated with different batons, advertising different tools of worship, and different sets of theologies. Each ‘shop’ is manned by strangely attired salesmen: Each is an architectural delight, very richly crafted with costly artifices: The shoppers, patronizing each ‘shop’ are also distinguishable and strangely identical in each group, by their common bearings: Each group is supporting different marks/symbols—mostly belonging to rural backgrounds or to the lower strata of society, which represent about 70-80percentage of the world population. Regardless of their being bereft of material riches, they move about in hustle and bustle, and their general demeanor is of merry making. They joyously laugh, dance and chant their respective Gods’/Gurus’ name and pay rich tribute, both in kind and cash, far beyond their means. Simply and poorly attired, they brim with happiness, for no ostensible reason, excepting their esteem devotion to the ‘object’ of their wayfaring. The sounds of bells atop each ‘shop’: rhythmic beating of the drums and numerous other musical instruments: high pitched and full throated singing of prayers: plus chanting of His name by millions of followers around the world: create an atmosphere of Divine bliss, whose vibrations bring soothing effects in the charred bodies and hearts of the have-nots.
In contrast, few blocks (of mind) away, there is a posh colony of the NF’s. Each house is a fortress, imprisoning their masters in golden suites, fitted with expensive gadgetry available in the world, just for the comfort of their mindless, lifeless sacks (warders). Each mansion, though, seems to contain scores of suites, but strangely, each palace is inhibited by the loneliest people on earth. Even more than 80 percent wealth of the world, accumulated in that exclusive area is, not sufficient to invigorate their bodies with vibes of frivolity, gaiety and dance. There is deathly silence all around. These emotionally devoid people are totally immune to the feelings of inner joy, are wearing deathly masks, and would only be dispensing death and gloom with their wealth and power. Possessing all the conceivable wealth and comforts at their command, why don’t they vibrate with the zest for life and vigor, happiness and peace? Because happiness and peace are inner elements (Swabhav-Athmik feeling), whereas money and power can acquire only ephemeral pleasures! 
Realizing these impediments, in the way to happy and peaceful life, our ancient masters had charted out four ‘Purusharths’ (goal of life), viz., Dharam (righteousness), Arth (wealth), Kaam (desire/passion) and finally the ‘Moksh’ (liberation). Money/wealth and its enjoyment can yield best results, if these are undertaken with best motive, by adopting righteous means. Only then can we be librated from being overly obsessed with their indulgences and take the vicissitudes of life in normal way. In this way, the final goal in life is to be free from the very urge of ‘desire’/passion, and accept the function of the senses as normal. Acquisition of wealth by honest means: its judicious use for the betterment of humanity at large is not bad, but an asset in the building of a healthy society. Similarly passions should be discharged in the right direction, in furtherance of the mans’ march toward its destined course. Perfection, is not a ‘sin’ but a classic case of human endeavor, in controlling the lava of energy that lies dormant in man, ready to explode at the touch of a tiny desire

----------


## Dreamwoven

I've practised TM since the early 1960s, still do, and never regretted it. Sometimes I see the light, but other times I don't. Its a bit like that with meditation.

----------


## little-self

Persistent efforts bring fruit....wishing u well

----------


## little-self

Considering the socio-religious and political conditions prevailing in those times, the above ascribed ‘means’ were understandable. There used to be (monarchy) system of governance. Population in each kingdom, used to be in thousands only. Education was imparted in ashrams or in academies, run by ‘masters’ who had mastered proper control over their senses and were thus living exemplary lives, which were the personification of values. No fee was charged from the pupils. The king of the time patronized these ashrams/academies. Princes and poor pupils were treated alike. These institutes were very few and catered mostly to the nobility—the elite (Rulers/NF). Only those pupils from lower strata got admittance, who were exceptionally brilliant. Under the circumstances, the populace/elite had only one king. They had to serve and follow only one master—the king. However to the good fortune of the people, the king as well as the preceptors, who also belonged to the same institutions, used to be of impeccable character. Thus they lived to the aspiration of their people and followers. In the classical, as well as the checkered history of Bhaarath, very few kings of dubious character, find mention. That is why so much prominence is given to the few villains whenever such character played havoc, the Divinity had to Re-Incarnate on earth to vanquish these demons and cleanse the society of their negative vibrations! 
The general lives of the citizenry were so simple and pure, that these few freaks (satanic characters) of Nature were enough of a cause, for the peace loving people, to clamor for divine intervention to get rid of them. Often these Incarnations happened to be the kings of the time. In each case the ‘king’ had to face only a small number of ‘demons’. 
The preceptor too had to teach only a few students. As the king and the preceptor had their schooling from the same Ashram/Academia, and thus lived together in the same environment and regimen, right from childhood to puberty; therefore they possessed and displayed high quality of life. Populations being meager, both were easily accessible and their lives were closely watched. Following the four Purusharths (goals) of life and imbibing the human values was, not by necessity but a regimentation which each citizen was obliged to follow and discharge. These became their very life breaths. Wherever there was deviation of any one of these virtues, reprisal was swift and terminal. Even kings and preceptors were not spared. That is why our ‘mythology’ is full of ‘tales’ of victory of Divine-Forces over evil forces: Thus evil was rare and was never tolerated. Like cancer its growth was uprooted along with the roots.
With the passage of time, new territories were discovered; conquered and new social orders were established. The rest is history. No need to repeat. 
New orders, systems, ethical values, emerge according to the requirements of the times. To lament that old values have been diluted; ideal system of governance—Raamraj, has been forgotten is a misstatement: since values and ethics do not change with the changing times (scenarios). Social orders, systems of governance, and even religions are the product of the time. In this changing world nothing is static, but subject to the laws of change. Also nothing new is born, only the permutation and transformation of the old is taking place. Whether the present ‘systems’ are good or bad, only present set of values in vogue, will decide! Old values, systems; which were good in those times, cannot be expected to last forever and remain indispensable for all times to come. But who is going to set the parameters of discrimination, for testing their veracity or viability? Who is going to decide, what is good for the people? 
The present scenario depicts a bizarre picture. There are about two hundred countries, constituting the present world. Each country supports different systems for different disciplines. In any given country, there are, even, sub-systems making it well neigh impossible to have a composite picture of that country. Then what could offer a reasonably homogeneous view of each country? Is it their system of governance: education: per capita income: standard of living: scientific advancement: judiciary or the law and order conditions? All these factors are of institutionalized nature, hence cannot be relied upon to assess the real worth of a country. The worth of a country is not determined by the either it’s GDP or the standard of living; which are but the by-products of material progress.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I really like your spiritual posts! Good to read and start the day with.

----------


## little-self

Thanks for the encouragement........

----------


## Dreamwoven

The more i learn more i become aware of my ignorance
Awareness of ignorance is wisdom

This is very true!

----------


## Dreamwoven

The most recent building at King's is the Sir Duncan Rice Library, opened in 2011. See http://www.urbanrealm.com/news/3770/...ly_opened.html

----------


## little-self

A beautiful dream transforms to reality! Just beautiful ....!

----------


## Dreamwoven

This is rapidly becoming my favourite thread, thank you!

I apologise for my misplaced post, it was an accident.

----------


## little-self

Here we are discussing about the real ‘commodity’ of Nature—humanity, not its (humanity) by-products. We are talking about, what is right and good for the people, not what material good/benefit accrues, as a result of scientific achievements.
Since the boundaries of nations have been charted out by the writ of the conquerors, or amalgamated forcefully. These forced amalgamation, can never produce a single homogenous society but in due course of time, their superficial cementing and forced quartering for centuries, under the same umbrella of adopted religions and environments, does churn out an admixture of ‘culture’, howsoever shallow it might be. In countries like Bhaarath, Egypt, Greece, Persia, many a rich societies flourished and synthesized into unique civilizations.
These civilizations, which each of these great countries gave birth to, were in fact the amalgamation of different cultures. But to the chagrin of the historians, these great civilizations were demolished and vanished; either under their own burdens of over indulgence—the result of material progress and the consequent down gradation of values—or these could not bear the onslaught of foreign elements. Whatever symbolic semblances are left of these cultures—after withstanding the ill effects of these onslaughts—is due mainly to their building blocks, which were sourced from the very fundamentals, which are the sustenance cause of the universe. Their nourishment was the unshakable faith of the people in God. Though outwardly disseminated into many theological groups and societies, but into their faith, seeped one invisible thread of unity, which united them all under one umbrella of religion. Even though each nation supported different religions, still the fact remains that these religions, within the boundaries of each nation, fell under the shadow of one bigger element—its composite culture. 
Each nation traces its roots to the bygone civilizations. In the present times, there is hardly any nation in the world which can boast of one culture, one society and one religion. Civilizations, too, seem to have been swept off the surface of the earth, as not a single one flourishes, which could trace its lineage to the bygone ones, in any part of the world. Wherever some traces are left, these are being obliterated along with their bearers. The following is the present overview of the world, which is the repeat of an earlier version: 
Today western countries control more than 80percentage wealth of the world (2007). Almost the entire industrial base: its production and distribution is also in their control. With strong economic base, on the strength of scientific advancement in all fields, they rule the world in every sphere of life. Economically, militarily, and scientifically they not only rule the earth but the sky as well. They have the total monopoly over the material assets, backed by an efficient industrial base and a powerful war machine laced with the latest gadgetry. They have the power to destroy the world with the nuclear arsenal, many times over, just by the touch of a switch. The tragedy is, their war machinery and the lethal power are in the hands of those people, whose ethical base is shallow. Money power, backed by military power, has corrupted the lives of these people to such extent that where the meanings of values have lost their importance. 
In America, like its allies— the most powerful country in the world, pornography is being legally channeled through the e-media, obscene magazines, night clubs and fashion shows. It has now entered the daily routines of their lives. This would not have been a problem, if this moral turpitude had been restricted only to the upper strata of their society. But the sad fact is that, this base business—which they associate with obscene ‘culture’, as if there really is a culture which could be obscene for them—has entered the lives of common people in their countries. Just imagine the volume of damage being wrecked by the western society, in the venerable lives of the youth of the developing countries, as they are foolishly imitating the west in every manner. A society, where pornography has not only become a regular subject of study and officially entered in the curricula of their colleges /universities, but become the part of their so-called ‘culture’(Prof: Costance Penolli Santa Barbara Call. University), what type of values our youth would be imbibing is any sane mind’s nightmare?

----------


## little-self

The second scenario is even more nightmarish! There are about fifty five Muslim countries in the world. Almost all of them have declared Islam as their state religion. Except for five, all other countries are ruled by monarchy or the dictators. In all of these counties Islamic (Shariat) law is ruthlessly imposed. Not even the immigrants, belonging to highly advanced countries are, spared from these archaic religious laws. Illiteracy, poverty and fanaticism are the common features in these feudal states. Fundamentalism roost there in the atmosphere of poverty, backwardness and illiteracy. Though some of these countries are oil rich, but adversity rules these societies. The most dangerously alarming signal which is emerging from these countries is, the state sponsored militancy (read—terrorism), and Islamic Jihads: all in the name of Islam. 
The single most historical ‘fault’ of Christians (read: Whites) is, the common legacy which they should proudly share with their Muslim brethren—state sponsored barbarism, tyranny and forced conversion of religions of conquered races. Since the dawn, these two most respected religions established their ‘standards’, the world has not witnessed peace. These religions of ‘peace’ have been the cause of unimaginable loss of innocent lives on earth. Whole countries/societies were butchered and completely wiped out—all in the name of their religions. Strangely both these religions—of peace (!), trace their ancestry to the same roots: still in all those countries, where these religions are practiced; they have either been fighting among themselves or fighting against each others. Even today, though the tools of war and destruction have changed and the Western people are more scientifically advanced and thus have the upper hand, their old characteristics still remain the same. Whereas the West is exporting lethal tools of destruction, their Islamic brethren are exporting Jahadis (terror monger religious zealots). Truly the two great civilizations (according to them!), which flourished on this planet have wrecked more damage to the civilized societies than the natural calamities! Are they civilized or the barbarians, only the posterity would decide!
No doubt, both the societies have produced excellent poets, artists, architects, scientists, scholars and theologians/philosophers; but their incorrigible traits of state sponsored terrorism against each other or other countries has filled the pages of history. Their history is full of state repression, and during their onslaughts against the civilized world, religion was the state instrument. Both these religions flourished with the might of the state. As a result the entire world is divided between these two religions, excepting the negligible minorities of Buddhists and Jews. There are some very rare countries like Bhaarath which are truly secular where every religion is respected equally in law and spirit. 
In the present times, religion has been sidelined in the West, with the arrival of the cheap media culture in the name of entertainment. Especially after the 2nd world war, the so-called ‘free’ and ‘promiscuous’ (non-) society has emerged there, which has completely discarded ethical values: by openly living and indulging in licentious liaisons. On the other hand, the Islamic countries and Bhaarath support religion based cultures. More than 80 percent of their populations openly profess to their respective faiths, without feeling the tinge of any complex.
Thus far, religions have not been used for the purpose, these were devised to fulfill. On the contrary their role has been limited to create strife and disrupt peace in the society. This is what they are meant to be!
Our ancient masters had not structured the Religion for fulfilling the aims of the rulers and assist them in the subjugation of the masses. Unfortunately, all the religions which are state sponsored have been made to play a very limited role. Even their masters, who actually ‘created’ these religions, had genuine intent to raise the character of man by infusing moral values in them and consequently bringing social transformation. Their role is limiting; especially in the direction of its social structuring, within the spheres of the society. 
Like Religion, religions are not meant to play higher role of the ‘spiritual’ science, which leads the seekers to God-Realization. Like health and hygiene, religion is a social science, whose role is to promote/activate human (ethical) values and make the society a harmonious unit, which is in complete coordination with Nature and its elements. Like hygiene, civic sense and anti pollution measures, which are meant to keep the environments of the society clean, religions keep the conscience of the society, ever energized. Conscience again is the yeast of the conglomeration of the values. The main role of the religion is to keep the mind in control, by exercising proper restraint over the senses.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I agree with the above. Libya is a classic case of "Great Power" politics, resulting in the destruction of the country. Libya was a prosperous country under Gadaffi. But Obama did not like Gadaffi's attempt to create an African currency to help poor countries to gain some prosperity, as he perceived this as a challenge to the US Dollar's Global dominance. So he invaded and deposed Gadaffi, throwing the country into chaos. Very sad!

----------


## little-self

The mind of the man roams in the cosmos, whereas his body remains in the society. It thus being the cosmic entity, harbors cosmic dreams. Like the Nature controls its creations, the mind desires to master Nature. In this mirage race, the body which embodies it—in its mini form—proves too fragile for meeting its aims; as a result the mind is compelled to use nefarious means to keep itself in the race for achieving its ends. This disturbs the social order. 
To maintain proper balance in society, numerous social sciences were devised, but its reach being unlimited, no external discipline could keep the mind within bonds. Sensing its vast powers, the ancients searched its depths and discovered tools, which could restrain its tentacles within the spheres of the society. To their surprise, this wily fellow, besides being an inexhaustible black hole: could devour the entire knowledge of Nature: was, also capable to ‘create’ knowledge: It is equipped with the powers of intellect and discrimination. Lying hidden within was its living-force—the Conscience. Further inquiries revealed to the spiritualists that the fundamental constituents of the living-force were the ‘values’! Even in ancient times, it was discovered, the mind (conscious screen of memory) too was composed of very subtle particles, whose carrier energy is subtle vibrations. These values, which are the emotional content of the conscience, were further staggered into many parts, as per the requirements, by the religions.
All religions are the by-product of the mind. Every religion is the creation of the mind of one ‘personage’. Hence the scope of religions is always within the periphery of the mind. As mind is full of variety and diversity, there are thus a variety of religions, each catering to one class of people only. Not one religion is universal in outlook and content, because no two classes of people are identical in nature. Only by blossoming of the values does mind become conscious. Otherwise, with the values subdued, it is gross—an emotionless entity. In spiritual parlance, Aathma (soul) is referred to as ‘heart.’ Conscience is also designated as Aathma’s reflection in mind. As such mind sans values and conscience is, a plane conscious screen of activated memory (knowledge), i.e., stored data of Nature.
It is a known fact; all the five religions of the world, Buddhism, Jainism, Taoism, Confucianism and Zoroastrianism came into existence within one hundred years of each other, in the sixth century B.C. Islam came some eight hundred years after Christianity. All the great Masters who founded these religions, were ‘persons’ who belonged to this world and were ‘men’ of the world before God chose them for His special mission. Each one of these prophets went through great turmoil of mind and the world, before they realized the course of journey for Self-Realization was, always from mind to wisdom! We do not know, as yet, what God-Realization stands for. The three attributes ascribed to God, viz., Omnipresent, Omnipotent, Omniscient, by these worthies were of very narrow prism: Being God-Realized would automatically confer these attributes on the subject! If we apply these attributes to these great masters, it is found, none stands the test of a scientific brain, because not any one of them had attained them. We have found earlier, whenever any religion has tried to impose on itself, the role of science, it has failed miserably. No religion or for that matter, its founder was supposed to ‘usurp’ the role of the Creator! If the Creation/Nature is its own cause, and is self-regulatory, as is being ‘known’ gradually, then there is no role left for the Creator!

----------


## little-self

There are many a questions, queries and anomalies being raised by modern brain, whose earlier ‘explanation, expositions or interpretations are no more valid as these do not stand the test of scientific parameters. The following are some points, which need careful inquiry by the religious priests, so as to give their religions a modern scientific outlook that befits the times.
• Each religion has failed to provide background or history of Creation/human race’s origin/Gods mystery. The ‘revelations’ of these mysteries, as recorded in their scriptures, are not comprehensible to an intelligent brain! 
• Each ‘master’ is equated with the Creator, and thus he automatically assumed the mastership of the universe! Surprisingly the universe they represented was very small in each case, comprising only known areas of their times, they were inhibiting. Their ‘vision’ of Universe did not include billions of galaxies, nor could any one imagine the distance of the stars from the earth! Their idea of the universe did not even include the unknown/undiscovered countries of the world, for these did not exist for them in those times! 
• Not a single religion was aware of the existence of other religions/cultures/civilizations, which were flourishing in the far off lands. The Bible or Koran does not speak about Buddhism or Jainism; as Buddhism and Jainism were ignorant about Judaism and Zoroastrianism. The religious founders did not possess geographical sense or their super-natural powers of Omniscience. 
• All the religions have tried to tell about the Creator and His creations, but in each case, science has made a mockery of their ‘revelations’. Then what were the objectives of these religions, other than the God, which was their ‘star’ commodity’ for sale? 
• The Revelations, Word, Naam, Nirvan, Divine ‘messages’ etc. etc., ‘received’ by the prophets directly from God, ought to possess highly charged divine potency; as is the natural consequence of being in the immediate proximity of Divinity! But we do not see perceptible changes or transformations in the characters of their disciples, who in turn had ‘received’ the ‘Manthar’ from these masters, or had the benefit of their physical ‘presence’. The divine grace, which these masters had supposedly been granted, ought to have had the same effect on their followers. But this was not the case!
• There is no consensus among the masters of Divine ‘perception’ about Reality/Truth/God! Rather, every religion seems to center around their master’s personality cult, laced with homely jargon of religious doctrines.
Here are a few asides: 
Almost all the messiahs belonged to princely class, or when they wore the mantle of masters, their environs were quite different from their followers. As a result their paths of ‘realisation’ were also different, because their compulsions, which drove them towards ‘divinity’, could not coincide with their followers. Therefore their ‘discoveries’ of Reality and the methodology of realization were at variance with those messiahs whose roots were from amongst the masses. However in both cases, the religions which emerged on the bases of the teachings of the masters, lacked philosophical content, because of the ‘circumstantial’ limitation of each master. Just imagine the knowledge of the entire Nature, miniaturized in one single brain (as conscious)! Does this kind of brain exist in the history of man? May be in parables only! But in these parables, the ‘vision’ of the universe was of very limited scope and dimensions. Thus the religious doctrines were not universal in content or consciousness. These merely represented sectional sub-realities, which graduated later with state patronage.
• Doctrines of every religion invariably reflect the mental aspects of that religions’ master/creator. That is why, not even the priestly classes of the religions are themselves ardent followers/practitioners of their masters ‘Word’; as no mind is ripe or ready enough to follow other people’s mind, nor any mind is ready for reformation! Hence there is no reflection of their masters’ life or message/teaching, in the lives of their followers.
• The laws of Nature are very intricate. Not every aspect of Nature has been revealed in full to the scientists, despite an era of science and technology? Similarly the religious masters were not aware about even the basic laws of Nature how are they supposed to know its’ creation!
• Nature and its laws relate, basically, to its material aspect and any knowledge about its creation/creations that accrues on account of its revelation/discovery, belong to the domain of the mind. The mind and matter are the byproducts of Nature. Both are gross in nature and their existence is totally dependent on the principal that sustains them. The individual minds, which are not aware of the totality of Nature and mind, in their integrated forms, are not expected to enlighten us about the Principal that governs them.

----------


## little-self

As earlier observed religions are not the science or the right subject to know about Nature, Creation or their Creator. They were not meant to be so! These are simply the methodology to stem the tide of the mind, by the prescriptions of various means for controlling the senses. These can also be described as the science of morality and ethics. Each religion caters to one particular section of society, which has a common cultural bond. That is why each religion is at variance, in the modes of worship, symbols, and designs of temples, and most importantly, in their ‘objects’ of worship. These external symbols later became the cause of strife among themselves. Man has not learnt to co-exist as a secular race, despite all the paraphernalia of law and order machinery and military powers, which each nation supports. 
Similarly at his mental level too, man has not found a harmonious state of equanimity, despite there being the costly paraphernalia of temples, churches, mosques, synagogues, gurudawaras, deras and ashrams, with their parasite class of priests, which each society support with the sweat of their labor. Theses ‘houses’ of God are no less a liability than the military/police contingency. Both have proved to be very expensive in terms of money and loss of lives in every society. Though meant to provide mental ‘safety’, both have always been the root cause of society’s ruin and obliteration. These fatal menaces, though man’s own innovations, owe their origin to the lust for power expressed through the conquest of territories—whether of earth’s hemisphere or mind’s horizons.
But there had also been some finer aspects: The majority of have-nots, suffering from hunger, homelessness and illiteracy, have found solace from their miseries, in the faiths they are born to. But this has been used always against them by their clever leaders, both of secular and religious powers that be! These innocent believers have been exploited in the name of their religion and used as war fodder.
There are some excellent spiritual philosophies like, Confucianism, Zen (from Buddhism), and Vedhaanth. The latter is the gem that illuminates all those who practices it. None of these is sectarian. These belong to all the classes of enlightened masters, the world over. But their illumination is limited only to few adventurous minds, who have outclassed their enlightened minds from all kinds of ‘ism’ and their minds are as expansive as the universe itself. Amongst the three, only Vedhaanth is a complete theory, which has been proved to be universal, and at its goal is the Supreme-Brahman—Supreme-Cosmic-Being. 
Each religion took upon itself only those areas of socio-economical and other related disciplines/issues, which were of prime concern to their leaders/masters. Gautham Buddh was primarily concerned with the sorrows of death. (Who is not?) —.the remaining seven cardinal principals were added later. He was a prince, so his problems were different from those of common people. He had no body related worries. His concern was only of its demise. Because, being a prince, he did not want to suffer death like his subjects. He wanted to raise himself above them. So that’s’ what he did and achieved ultimately. Being a prince, his first and foremost concern should have been to mitigate the sufferings of his subjects. But he was utterly selfish. He could not see beyond his body and its sorrows. What he found ultimately, was of no concern or could remotely benefit his subjects. It only gave him ‘Nirvan’, not to his poor subjects or even to his followers. Even otherwise, whatever he attained or achieved, its benefits only he could derive/apply. It would have been wonderful, had he applied his cardinal principles on himself, after assuming princely powers again. Alas it could not be! He had renounced his ‘Karamkshether’—life of duty and action—long before he achieved his ‘Nirvan’! Truth is attained after great travails. Only its application in our lives, earns a thinker the appellation of a philosopher. Philosophy is not a religion in the context of present times. It is love (language) of God. Only the wise and philosophers know its deeper meaning, because by its application they shower its grace on all and sundry.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Your children are not your children. They are the sons and daughters of Life's longing for itself 
― Kahlil Gibran, The Prophet

----------


## Malakhi

Man's mind is like a store of idolatry and superstition; so much so that if a man believes his own mind it is certain that he will forsake God and forge some idol in his own brain.

-- John Calvin

----------


## little-self

Same was the case with Mahavir, the Jain saint, whose spiritual attainment was also of no significance to his subjects, in the enhancement of their standard of living or in relieving their miseries from poverty. 
A kings first duty is toward his subjects welfare. But wherever they have donned the robes of monks, their efforts have been utterly selfish and like their princely lives, their renunciation produced only high profile results, which had least connectivity with the masses. That is why their message, (sub-) truth, had no appeal, nor could it produce any element of transformation in the hearts of their followers. It was only the state power which converted the masses to their new faiths, about whose nuances they were completely ignorant. Ask any adherent of any faith or religion, about the cardinal truths of their faith, and only blank stares would be the answer! 
Even if the majority of followers, being illiterate or belonging to the lower strata of society, are unable to understand the complex philosophies of their religions, still their innocent faith inspires them to seek Godhood in images and living bodies of their masters. May be, to the surprise of the elite, the earnest Sadhna of many such followers actually bore fruit and their prayers were answered. There are many instances in every religion, where, in response to a devotees prayers, the Master actually materialized in person. In some cases the Divinity itself appeared in person before the devotee, in the form of his conception. These cases are not figments of imaginations, as in most such cases, the narrators were persons of impeccable character. Perseverance, unshakable faith always bears fruit, even if the object is a mere rock. 
The other side of the picture is equally glaring; with shameful exhibition of religious mockery. The conduct of the priestly class and the self acclaimed masters of the religions, in whose hands the control of the houses-of-Gods has been passed on is, simply obnoxious and degenerating. The less it is said about them is better, otherwise the faith and feelings of the innocent followers would be hurt. It is a matter of wonder, since centuries, the faith of followers in their masters has remained unshakable, unwavering and stable like rock, whereas the conduct of the latterthe spiritual heads and the priestly classhas been anything but exemplary. This matter needs in-depth probing as the very survivability of the religious institution depends on this sensitive issue.
Religions, as of now, are irrelevant for the enlightened minds or for the seekers of truth. They have failed, even in their limited role, as the conscience bearer or of being the social conscience of the society. Still these have not become redundant for a silent majority of people world over, and are still playing important role in their lives. Thats why we can see full house in most of the temples. Religious preachers/kathavachhics (commentators) are drawing no less crowds than pop icons. If the obscene antics of Michael Jackson can draw lakhs of crazy youth to his show, the erudite commentaries of the former are equally magnetic. But the result in both cases is the samemental recreation! These shows dont leave lasting effects, but are of superfluous nature. Because their repertoire, art, erudition is, mere repetition like an audio or video tape of old classics. Their presentation is so cheaply displayed that these are good only till they last. Nothing of precious nature to carry home! Whatever their creative worth, these showmen do inspire their audience and their (followers) subdued potentialities! The youth is inspired to move further away from the shaky valueshis base being very shallowand the believers faith in the mastersnot in their word, is cemented more intensively!

----------


## little-self

Thus we have two classes of believers: those who are away from ethical values and those who adhere to certain values.
Each religion had its origin because of certain compulsions. The great Gautham Buddh revealed four noble truths, viz., sufferings exist: they arise from attachments: they cease when attachment to them ceases, and freedom comes by following eight fold paths. See, being a prince his outlook toward life and its vicissitudes was totally different. His sufferings arose from the fear of old age, physical desire and its final culmination. For him freedom or Nirvan was in the cessation of bodily sufferings. His eight fold path also related to the rightful use of the senses. All of these relate, again, to the body or its ‘mind’: The mind—conscious knowledge, which each body is embodied with! In order to achieve their ends, each master initiated a set of norms of conduct with regard to common ethics, which the masters expected their followers to observe and follow. These norms, more rightly, the commandments became religious ethics. Just as there are different types of people; their circumstances, and attitudes differing from place to place, there are also a variety of religions with as much coloration (philosophies). Although each master tried to give a cosmopolitan ‘look’ to his set of ‘values’, still their components being varied, differed with others in content, application and manifestation, i.e., symbolism. Thus all religions, though professing universality have, failed to produce a commonly acceptable set of universal values. They have also failed to sit at one common platform and speak in one voice, on all those issues, which are the basic ‘truths’ for each religion—the source of the origin of their ethical values. The cause for this lapse lies with the personal lives of their masters. They did not apply on themselves the values, which they themselves had ‘created’ but in return expected their followers to follow in earnest. Gautham Buddh and Mahavir were both renunciates, as such whatever they preached was not applicable to the worldly people, simply because their followers were not renunciates like them. The great Zen masters, Teethankars, Bhikshus and Popes, are the creation of their respective ‘systems,’ as were the great monasteries, Dhamas, Sangathan, Vatican. History is silent about any welfare schemes, undertaken by these ‘greats’, for the poor! We often hear such and such king spread the state adopted religions to far off lands, but in each case only oppression, suppression were exported to those lands; not peace or prosperity.
Religions are, as stated earlier, the by-products of the senses—the mind, and they function within their orbits. Their mandates or doctrines are meant to regulate the function of the senses within normal limits. A discipline, whose scope is limited only to physical aspects, cannot be expected to yield results in area which it was never intended. Through religions one can never realize the Self. The general prescription, which each religion apply, viz., worshiping, singing the glory of God/masters’ names, Yog Sadhna (meditation) etc., are only physical and mental exercises, to exert control over the body and the mind. These have nothing to do with the Self-Realization or Divine- realization.

----------


## little-self

By imbibing ethical values in our lives, we become civilized citizens. Religious codes, paths and rituals develop in us the faith of God, whereas meditation and self-enquiry/discrimination and wisdom, are spiritual medium, which lead the seeker to freedom, i.e., elevation of gross conscious to super-mind, higher-mind, illuminated-mind and finally to Over-Mind. The journeys’ end is the realization, that the Self in us is the same that pervades in all. The underlying unity in diversity! 
There are no ‘revelations’ which require rigorous religious Sadhna (spiritual exercise). Let us have a look at some the gems of wisdom of the ancient masters: Mind, though it appears to be the prisoner of the body (head), it reveals its real identity, when we are in the state of meditation. The body loses its identity in the mind, as the mind loses its existence in the cosmic-consciousness. In that conscious state, there exists no physical world or the mind, but only their resounding vibes—aura of awareness. This indicates our physical bodies possess subtle elements, which besides identifying with the physical self are of universal nature. Our masters studied this aspect of the mind (thought) and came out with three fundamentals, viz., AdhyathamVigyan (science of spirituality), Yog Vidhya (knowledge of the union with Self), and Para-Manongyan (parapsychology), which constitute the Indian metaphysical knowledge. 
The power of telepathy, to transport or receive thoughts, from one mind to another is also being recognized now. This subject has become a part of academic syllabus in many universities of the developed nations. Powered with these fundamentals, no power in the world can stop a ‘person’ from achieving his aim, provided his aim is for the good of the humanity. It is an accepted fact, when a ‘person’ is imbibed with the values; he always channels the course of his ‘powers’, acquired through the medium of these fundamentals, for the benefit of the humanity at large. These were the ‘persons’ who latter became Masters. They were suitably equipped with all the resultant ‘powers’, and the most essential of all the boons of Divinity—the Grace, which inspired them to re-establish the ‘Dharam’(Righteousness) — the universal code of conduct in the world. Although, with the downslide of the Dharam—the synonym of the Religion has also changed—but still in Its ‘duplicates’ we can find the most important commonalities, viz., acceptance of the existence of God: Institution of Sainthood: belief in Moksh (Liberation): ethics of morality: spirituality: love: truth: grace: belief in the ‘existence’ of the Self: Neshkaam seva—service to the needy without expecting any reward: following the righteous path and sacred ideals etc.
All the great masters had realised the Truth/Divinity in consonance to the level of their respective enlightenment. That each had realised Divinity only to the extent, the Nature/Divinity/Supreme-Intelligence had revealed Itself! That is why the realization of Truth of each master is relative: a cause of utter confusion for the secular seekers. 
Nature has fitted the minds of each species with the knowledge, which is relevant to each. It is another matter, not a single brain of any species has been utilized, more than 7percent of its allotted capacity (in the case of Einstein it was 5.5percent). Even the small fraction of its utilization by the top of the creation—the man, has been the cause of upheaval in the equilibrium between the elements and the senses. This has been the greatest hurdle for the masters for not being able to bring about the transformation in the minds of their followers. There is not an iota of doubt, each master had experienced, realized and blossomed the Divinity latent in them, but Itsvibes could enlighten only the ‘acquired’ intellect,’ conscious knowledge and the wisdom, which each brain had acquired and disseminated! One can transmit only that, which is in ones’ possession. Acquired worldly knowledge is a mere data, but Divine realization is entirely Self centered, hence not transferable. Knowledge of natural sciences is acquired from external sources, but Divinity is Self-based and thus It has to be realized within ones’ Self only.

----------


## little-self

However the wayward procedures (Sadhna) adopted in Its realization, do promote certain powers, viz., telepathy, para-psychology and Yogic power (knowledge). It is these powers, which are used through the medium of ‘thought,’ to influence the minds of others. There have been many individual instances of transformation, with the use of these powers. Mahatma Buddha and sage Naradh brought transformation of character in the lives of Angulimala and Rathnakar (sage Vaalmeeki) respectively. But en-mass transformation of the followers, especially in the spiritual path is a far cry. Similarly transference/delegation or passing on, the ‘divine’ powers; such as Omnipresence, Omnipotence, and Omniscient etc. to disciples is an illusion. These divine powers are known as ‘Kalaas’(Qualities/powers) in Sanskrit and are sixteen in all. These are found in abundance in the Masters of yore. However the maximum of these any Master could attain, were only eight. Only Lord Krishna is known to have possessed all the sixteen. Even He could not effect any change in the lives of His ‘opponents,’ then how can we presume, the Masters with lesser powers had the authority to pass on the potency of these powers to their disciples/followers! Whatever they achieved or attained in the field of spirituality, came after rigorous of life long Sadhna. Only thereafter could they get some degree of enlightenment/salvation/nirvana etc. in their individual selves. Then how could they delegate that ‘enlightenment,’ illumination to others? Was it so, the progenies of the Avathaars would had been the first and direct beneficiaries by inheritance. But the facts are adverse/otherwise. 
Divine powers can be manifested by divine persons in direct proportion to their gradation of elevation. Only in very rare cases like Swami Vivekanandh, an earnest seeker can experience the influence of these powers in the proximity of the great masters. Not every one, without sufficient preparation or Sadhna, can have these divine glimpses. So forget about the automatic or willful transference of Divine powers from Guru to disciple. It is only a convention (Parampara) to perpetuate inherited linage of an egoistic guru to enliven his name, at least among his would be, imaginary followers. Otherwise who would have kept alive the names of ancient masters, who literally had nothing new to say, add or improvise the already existing schools of thoughts! Because the realization of Truth/Reality/Self/God, does not come through a particular thought/Sadhna/ritual/mode of worship or by adopting any special way or mode of life! Even agnostic can realize/elevate/attain celestial heights/depths of the Self, provided one is serious enough. Therefore religions are not, essentially necessary or indispensable in the quest for Self-realization. Then what is it, that leads an earnest seeker to realize his own Self (Aathma), so as to know or become aware of Para-Brahaman-ParamAathman (God-Truth-Reality)?

----------


## little-self

Introducing ‘Self’. Before going to the subject directly, let us have a quick look at the steps of the ladder of proverbial ‘elevation’ that unravels gradually the portals of the Self, which lies encased with the self-imposed impositions (not of Maaya) by the effects of the so-called theory (pattern) of ‘selection’. 
Each individual mind has, in its repository a data-bank, which its gross conscious has derived from the ephemeral world, through its senses. This ‘data bank’ decides the future mindset and the resultant course of its future pattern, not only of an individual’s future life, but his likely reactions, reflections in their minute details, which are destined to happen. The knowledge bank decides an individual minds’ destiny. It has in it those components—gross knowledge—the intelligence, genetic codes, messages, i.e., genealogical, inherited memories, which are the potential future history-charts (Janampatri) of an individual. At every moment in life, the mind prompts an individual to dance on its preset tunes. The momentary events, at any given stage in life, are merely the result of its past stored memories. Each moment—that is gone—becomes a memory in its memory chambers. Thus the genetic codes plus the data acquired through the interaction of the senses with the society, Nature and its creations are the buildings blocks of our lives. The only scope, left for ‘free-will’ is, of its power of imagination to enforce its writ, whenever, wherever applied. But this requires a will power of greater magnitude that is capable to overshadow the influences of extra-sensory powers, viz. intuition, telepathy, auto-suggestion, and even OBE (out-of-body-experience). The OBE is not a myth. It is as real as the body-mind-intellect trilogy.
It is essential to understand the difference between mind and the brain. (Already discussed elsewhere). The brain is the storehouse (memory chambers), which are arranged strictly subject wise, with each chamber containing the interlinked cells which relate to one particular subject. As is the number of subjects (aspects) in Nature, so is the number of memory-chambers in the brain. The mind is the screen of conscious-intelligence, which is the reflection of the ‘activated’ memory-cells in the chambers. As only a fraction of our memory is activated, at any given time, so our awareness of the latent knowledge is very limited. Moreover the brain is a biological organ, whereas the mind is the subtle aspect, not only of the individual entity but also that of the entire Nature, as it is tooled with those cosmic wave particles, whose conscious state is Universal! The mind—unlike the brain, which is grown of the body--is the conscious (memory) of the ‘impregnated-Seed’ itself. But its infirmity is that it is lifeless! There is some invisible power that makes it conscious. Being not conscious it derives its consciousness from a power, which is more invisible (subtle) than it! In the Brahmand too, gross matter (including its subtle particles)is infinitesimal part of Nature—perhaps not more than 10percent, the remaining 90 percent void is not vacuum, but filled with more subtle substances, which are yet unknown! The reflections of the ‘dark’ (subtle/casual) elements are directly transmitted to our minds, because like mind they too are subtle in nature. That is why the mind has the power to ‘transport’ itself to those invisible areas, where man made tools cannot penetrate. To the surprise of the ‘intellectual’, the startling theories like, the existence of black holes, dark matter, anti-particle etc. are not based on scientific inventions! These are purely based on mathematical equations, which again are conjectures of imagination! Still these cosmological theories are accepted by a majority of the scientific fraternity—which believes in the science of ‘facts’—even if their veracity is still doubtful. Not that their importance is lessened, simply because of their non-testability! But these ‘theories’ follow a system which conform to the disciplines of physical sciences. In the past, many such theories like, “Earth is round, it revolves round the sun” etc., later proved to be factual. But at the time, such statements were considered as ‘sacrilegious’ by the Church.

----------


## little-self

These types of ‘theories’ are the result of the probing powers of ‘insight’ of the mind, of which very few are aware. Others call them super-natural/occult powers or miracles. It would be quite reasonable to assume that neutrinos, whose source is unknown, have the unique power to pass through the solid mass—even through our bodies and leave their affects and the impressions they carry from the alien bodies. Our mind, which is universal in nature, if it already is not possessed of these sub-particles, at least it has the power to ‘grasp’ (be aware) the fact of their being conscious. It is not a hypothetical statement, but a fact, whichever object our mind’s rays—which are conscious— traverse they grasp its knowledge. Then why would it not be aware of the ‘conscious’ (memory) of the neutrinos? There may be countless such types of sub-particles, which could be even more subtle than these, existing in the deeper regions of the cosmos. Whether these regions are extra-terrestrial, interstellar, OBE, ethereal or astral; all are within the writ of Nature and its creations. Their vibrations travel throughout the space, through their carrier agency—the particle. When these particles are not in activated state and are stationary, even then they emit radiations. The carrier particles of these radiations are subtle, as they are still in non-formative state and are classed in the Casual state. Each particle, whether of radiation or of vibration, carries with it the intelligence (memory) of that element (seed), from where it originates! Human brain is now pioneering to decode the ‘intelligence’ of some of these particles, which come from nearer objects in the space. But all this ‘intelligence’ is in formative theoretical state. 
All discoveries of natural laws have been made by the imaginative minds of the geniuses. And the fruits of these discoveries have been translated into inventions in few cases only. The process of ‘discovery’ always goes through the same routine. Firstly, there is the discovery of a law (aspect) of Nature; only thereafter comes the role of inventors for replicating a role model. It is the mind, which first probes the far off galaxies and unravels the theories of gravity, classical theory of relativity, red shift, strings, black hole, dark/non/anti-matter and scores of other celestial one’s and then grapples with equations. Whether it is the mind, via its subtle radiations, reaching out to farthest galaxies or the astral regions and grasping their ‘intelligence’ or is it vice versa: But as the latest studies indicate, neither the mind has to ‘go’ out, nor the object has to be physically brought within the parameters of the brain. The mind has not to travel without, for the acquisition of the knowledge/intelligence or to have their ‘feel’; nor need subtle particles to leave their impressions! Why?
Because the mind is already equipped with ‘knowledge/intelligence’ that is permeating the Brahmand (cosmos)! Otherwise it would not be able to decode the ‘knowledge/intelligence’ inherent in the subtle particles. No discovery has been ‘made’, as a result of the university degrees or the knowledge acquired from there. Otherwise our universities would be producing a nursery of geniuses in thousands. It is always the extension of ‘thought’, with deep imagination, that the latent intelligence is activated (surfaced) and reflected in the intelligence field of each individual mind. 
It is common knowledge that great discoveries (thoughts) were sourced from intuitions or sudden flashes in the mind. Prof. Hawking is a classic example. Sitting immobilized with motor neuron disease, he is probing the far off galaxies. Discoveries are made, firstly in the mind, by the illumination of intelligence, which lies latent. Intelligence is the discriminated genesis of three types of knowledge, viz., inherited, acquired through scholarship or the modern system of information technology, and lastly through the subtle MIS of Nature. Whereas human communicate using information technology, Nature has its unique system of MIS, through its carrier frequencies of varieties of ‘waves’ whose basic components remain the ingenuous subtle particles. That is why the cosmic intelligence is pervading in the entire Brahmand, anytime, at any place, simultaneously. But human intelligence is confined only within an individual’s mind (brain) and its system of transmitting is possible only through technical means or from mouth to mouth (sound). Though in both cases, their storage system of intelligence is the same, i.e., in vibrations, whether in cells or in particles, but their transmission system from one object to another is vastly different.

----------


## little-self

So much of data, information, knowledge, intelligence in each brain, creates an individuality, which is commonly identified as individual ‘mind’ or the ‘self.’ As there being no connectivity between the individual mind (self) and the cosmic-mind (Self), both remain separated. Even the individual mind of each entity is a very limited version of its true self. As the major part of each minds’ intelligence remains latent, only a tiny conscious is active at any given time. 
Our conscious knowledge (awareness) of our own intelligence is very limited; as a result, we are a very concise/constricted model of our true self. There is a wall of great dimension of ignorance (inactivated memory) between our present conscious (awareness) self and the true Self, that represent the totality of intelligence. Thus in attempting to know our Self, without first knowing our self (mind) is like probing galactic regions, while being ignorant of the solar family, of which earth planet is a member. There is absolutely no difference between the conscious mind (self) and the known worldly existence for an intelligent mind, which grasps the ‘knowledge’ like a gourmet devours the food.
Such simple facts have been confused by the proactive religious masters of the day, that any intelligent person spurns the very idea of spiritual quest and keeps away from their august company. Even the quality of the ‘material’ made available to him for study, is of very superfluous nature. Rather he is more confused than being enlightened on the subject, in a scientific manner. Science offers knowledge with proven theories, instead of proffering self-contradictory numerous versions of the same One philosophy/thought whose fundamental principle has already been role-modeled in the daily life’s’ usage, by its practitioners. Scientific knowledge which has been converted into technology has, made our lives so comfortable. There is no sphere left where modern technology has not made inroads, unfolding the mysteries of Nature, and making accessible to us not only their knowledge, but even enlivening our lives through television and internet. 
Now contrast this, with the shallow sermonic high profile theories/thoughts of the masters who have (miss-) created so many synonyms of the one Religion—that of God— which was universally acceptable. But to the consternation of the followers, not two ‘thoughts’ produce the same tune, even though these, supposedly, originate from the same source!
One simple factor is ignored that our ancient masters had, so thoroughly, mastered the fundamental Truth: there is hardly any scope of its being misinterpreted by any enlightened mind. That is why the intellectuals simply switch off their minds to the wailing of the immature masters. We hear so much of their ravings against materialism and technological advancement—while themselves bathing in their sensuality, that our primary urge for higher enquiry of the mind is stilled, whereas it’s primary nature is to enquire and gain knowledge of the objective existence.

----------


## little-self

Our ancestors developed two ways of quest: One of inward (Nivrithi) is, the inner spirit, the other is of worldliness (Pravrithi).The inward quest leads to the ultimate realization of the Self. The second the eternal one is, of worldliness, is known through the scientific application by discovering the Nature and consequentially mastering it with tools of (its) invention. Realization of the Self was also based on scientifically applied procedures. In the process, fivefold Marg- pathways of Yog were devised, viz., Karamyog (life of action), Rajasic Yog (life of sensuality and thereafter exerting control over senses), Bhakthiyog (path of devotion) Thyaagyog (complete renunciation/detachment from worldly life), Jnaanyog (wisdom, i.e., knowledge of Brahman) and finally the Anandh Yog (Supreme Bliss). All the five are inter alia inter-related and complementary to each other. Those who could not reach the final state of inner journey, i.e., Bliss, were those who had misdirected their ‘knowledge’—achieved by going through the first and the second stages of Karamyog and Rajyog—in mastering the Nature to the extent their ‘powers’ permitted!
Of the 195 Sutras contained in Patanjali Yog Darshan, more than 55 of these teach a disciple the ways to have control over Nature. Even in those days there was no dearth of evil genius who, applied these powers for evil purposes, like the use of technology for destructive purposes. Any quest, whether inward or outward, is to know ourselves, i.e., the point of our origin or that of the Creation! As both of these events happened some billions of years ago; we shall have to find some means to go in the past to trace the history of that ‘event’. Would the traces be still there, somewhere in the centre of the universe or tucked away in some remote corner of the Creation, if at all we are able to reach that ‘point’ of the event somehow? The impressions of the original ‘event’ would still be stored intact in space, in the form of radiations and vibrations, caused at that point of time, as reactions, reflections and the resound that never ‘dies’. Our space stations have not been able to catch them as these are not, as yet adequately equipped to, monitor these highly subtle particles, which are the ‘history’ books of original impressions. Presently our fastest mode of communication with/from inter-galactic regions is via light rays, whose speed is very slow considering the distances involved. That is why; there are still many a stars in our own galaxy whose light has not reached our planet. The other reason is, we are not technically advanced enough to be aware i.e. decode or receive those radiations or vibrations, which are much faster and subtle than light. The present scenario is very depressing, as with our present means, it would take us billions of light years to travel to far off galaxies at the speed of light. But nature is not equipped in the way we perceive. As we advance in science and technology, our perceptional levels are also expanding correspondingly. Nature is so perfectly structured in every branch of cosmic design, whatever advanced means we might develop, Nature would ‘reveal’ to us its wonderful creations, which are far more advanced and had been in existence, much before us or since time immemorial.

----------


## little-self

We think that we invented fibre optic, but the root system of plants is an excellent system of optical fiber. The genius of man will never surpass that of Nature, for we are equipped with a tool—that is behind mans’ inventing/discovering genius—the Intelligence, which is a gift of Nature! We falsely assume it as our ingenuity and knowledge, with which we acquire it. All types of knowledge and its source, the intelligence, originate from Nature or its worldly replicate—the ‘existence’. And whatever exists it, has origin (creation) and whatever is created or manifested, emits vibration and radiation. In these vibration/radiation is, stored the memory (intelligence) of the origin of Creation in the form of sound, which is conscious. And needless to repeat, sound always carries the images of its source. Subtle entities like particles emit radiation. More subtle the particle, more subtle its radiations! As soon as these particles assume a form, and manifest then worldly existence, their projections transmit vibrations. It is these radiations /vibes, which contain the intelligence of the objective world. It is because of the intelligence, worldly existence, comes into being: That the material is the creation of intelligence, not the vice versa! 
We discharge laws of Nature with the help of technology. These laws of Nature (objective world), are nothing but the intelligence (memory) of the material world. Simply put: seed is not the cause, but it is its memory (intelligence) that manifest the tree of (out of) the seed. Merely by understanding the laws of Nature we won’t be able to solve the riddle of Nature. As by their understanding, we come to know only the effects, but not the cause. Memory is pure data, a potent data, which though being self-sustaining is, devoid of consciousness. The role of intelligence is okay if the goal of search is the ephemeral world only! It can sustain it-self in its sphere, but cannot extend or enlighten those which are not the cause of its creation. That is, intelligence is the understanding {awareness} power that, can help us in knowing its manifestation but not the Brahmand, wherein it exists or subsumes! 
Big- bang was not the cause of Creation, but its starting point only. It could be, the Original Seed (Cosmic Seed) which burst for blooming and the later evolutionary chain of development was merely the unfurling of a design of the memory/intelligence contained in the original Seed! But what activated the ‘memory’ in that seed? Even in biological world, organic seeds get consciousness (life) at a predetermined time, which is not a part of intelligence of that Seed. An amoeba is just a piece of meat till it gets its conscious, exactly on the 72nd day of its conception. This ‘conscious’ does not come from genetic codes, which contain only the data of memory of an individual seed. The consciousness prevailing in each cell is not related to the human intelligence. 
Cosmic-Intelligence is simply the knowledge, understanding, awareness of the objective world. It is only its ‘memory’ which could replicate, recreate, duplicate, but not the original Cause of Creation! It is Consciousness that encompasses and permeates the entire worldly existence. Existence exists in Consciousness. And consciousness is Divine.
Till now scientists have been considering Divinity/Spirituality as the alien subjects, but recent studies have begun to change this mind set. It has now been established that Divinity is as much part of our biological self as other elements. Though our ancient had established, without an iota of doubt, Its existence in our physical self, i.e., the body, the scientific fraternity was not ready to accept the veracity of these findings (revelations)!

----------


## little-self

Our wise masters stressed upon the importance of inner enquiry/journey. It was described by various terminologies, viz., Inward journey, Realisation of the Self, Nirvikalp Samadhi(advance state of meditation), Nirvan, Enlightenmentetc. For the attainment of these goals (or goal), as many ways were prescribed, viz. Meditation, Sadhna, five fold path of Yoga, Transcendental Meditation, Hadh-Yog etc. The purpose was to control the senses and finally the mind. All of these methodologies seemed so insurmountable, as an impression was created in the minds of the seekers that renunciation (Sanyaas) is a ‘must’ to achieve the goal. These assumptions were the concoctions of the ignorant minds, as for the realization of the Truth, it does not require one to disassociate from the active life and turn into a vegetable (recluse). 
The parasitic class is scorned upon in our country, as a majority among the mendicants are nor genuine but masquerading as such, due to compulsions of poverty. Poverty and parasitical tendency has created a mass industry of ‘begging’. Not that there is a dearth of genuine ascetics! Our spiritual history is replete with thousands of names, which are affixed with sacred intonations. Our rich culture and spiritual linage is a legacy par-excellence. That is why our land is known as the mother of spiritualism. All ancient religions are the streams, tracing their origin from the oldest Religion, Sanathandharaman; the religion of God. It was a perfect science of the realization of God, perfected by the nameless masters, leaving no scope for posterity, to improve upon. It was, still is, a complete science. Difficulties arose later with the advent of the science of matter. As all those religions, which were the creations of individual entities and were thus identified with their personalities, did not stand up to the scrutiny of the scientific minds. The fault lies not with subject—of Self-Realisation, but with our lack of knowledge/understanding.
Even today all enquiring minds ask questions, answer to which our present masters are unable to provide! The science of matter, wants to know the science of non-matter, i.e. spiritualism. The creations want to know the source of its creation! Very logical question! If we are the master of our subject, we should provide true understanding of the subject, but should not take refuse in non descriptive jargon. Simple matters have been made very complex, simply because of our lack of grasp on the subject. After all what is meant by going inward or inward journey and thus realizing the Self, from therein, i.e. our inner-self? Let us too have a look at the inner set up and it’s functioning, in a simple and short cut way! 
For an intellectual the inner-self is the mind. To understand its functional aspect, we have to go back to its invisible state through its projections. Speech (sound) is its direct projection through the body. Speech ‘comes’ from a thought, which is sourced from desire. The desire originates from emotion or feeling, whose composition is impulses. These impulses are the conglomeration of electromagnetic vibrations of various frequencies.

----------


## little-self

Recent studies at the University of California, Los Angeles, claim that the whole universe, rather the multiverse, at quantum level, is a conglomeration of electro-magnetic vibration of various frequencies. Our body has also been found to be an electrical system exhibiting two types of electromagnetic fields. While the internal organs such as the brain, the nervous system and the heart emit low frequency electrical impulses of AC type, the outer shell, our skin, exhibit a higher frequency of electrical field. The outer energy field radiates a luminous ‘aura’ which engulfs the whole body from top to toe and acts as screen against onslaught of unfavorable vibrations. For the prayer to be heard, they should be broadcast on thought fields of very high frequency—which is possible only when thoughts are surcharged with emotions—to facilitate their passage through the auric field, finally to reach out to and resonate with the higher frequencies of the Cosmic Intelligence. If on the other hand, our prayers lack intensity, that is, if they ride low frequency thought waves, they cannot get across the auric field and therefore remain unanswered”. 
It means that there is Cosmic Intelligence beyond our mind (human intelligence) and our minds are very much part of that Intelligence. But firstly we have to understand the individual Self, before attempting to go beyond the subjective mind.
Our mind is our self. But this mind is constantly changing; our awareness capability goes on expanding too. Understanding our mind, which is extending its boundaries of awareness by activating its latent knowledge to the optimum level by decoding its electrical impulses, wherein it is stored; the self that emerges is that, which is generally accepted by the atheist fraternity as the true version of the Self. Anyway, having realised this ‘accepted’ version of the self—individual mind/intelligence, our next logical step, going beyond the boundaries of our mind, and realize the Cosmic-Mind, becomes an easy task 
In fact, mind is not an individual entity. It is only the physical self that superimpose and identifies itself as the mind, which is not even the reflection of its original self. Being cosmic in reality and nature, even the physical self (mind) roams the cosmos and its creations. So there is nothing beyond it! Hypothetically speaking, beyond the individual mind, there is only the cosmic mind. 
This Vedhaanthik version has now found allies in the team of d’Aquili and Newberg. Andrew Newberg is a professor at the University of Pennsylvania (USA). He specializes in a new emerging theory of biological link of the brain with spirituality (religion), now famously known as science of neurotheology. He has proved this theory with new evidence, duly supported with practical demonstration that our brains are already hard-wired to believe in God, because religious feelings in human rise more from experience than from thought. 
“They are born in the brain in a moment of spiritual connection, as real to brain as any perception of “ordinary” physical reality. According to him ‘higher reality’ exists in human brain. And mystic trances, oneness with world, feeling of holiness, during deep meditation or in contemplative prayers, are brain function. Newberg based his theory on the research carried out by the late Eugene d’Aquili, a psychiatrist and anthropologist. They teamed up in early 1990 and refined and tested their theory on Tibetan Buddhists and Christian nuns engaged in deep meditation and contemplative prayers. They used an imagery technology called SPECT scanning to map the brains of their subjects. The scans photographed blood flow—indicating levels of neural activity—in each subjects’ brain at the moment that person had reached an intense spiritual peak. The left parietal lobe—called the orientation association area—is responsible for drawing a line between the physical self and the rest of the existence, a task that requires a constant stream of neural information flowing in from the senses. The scans revealed, during peak moments of meditation and prayer, the neural flow was markedly reduced. As the orientation area was deprived of information need to draw the line between the self and the world—the scientists believed—the subjects would experience a sense of limitless awareness melting into infinite space.” 
Reaching this state of mystical union with God (Catholic), interconnectedness (Buddhist), non existence (Islam mystic), ever existing-nonexistence (Buddhist) or radiation of Brahman etc., true reality reveals itself, as it is: as soon as the physical self is pushed aside during meditation, Newberg’s scans further revealed, there may exist two realities. In one reality, awareness reaches the mind through the filter of the self. In the other, the self is swept aside and the mind’s awareness grows broader and more unified.” 
─Source: Speaking Tree. Spirituality. Indiatimes.com

----------


## little-self

The above research indicates that our hard disc of brain is already genetically wired with the existence of cosmic-mind—Reality of one Brahman. And it is not some mystical or fabled reality but a biological fact. That is why there has been so much stress on “die-mind”, “control of mind/master-mind”, conquering the mind, as the prerequisite for the Self-Realisation.
The physical self—individual mind is, just a curser pointing to the big void of Brahman, the Cosmic-Body of the Supreme-Para-Brahman. In our holy scriptures, there is always a scope for higher realities. If there is the individual mind, there also is the higher mind i.e. manas-para; for Vidhya, there is para-vidhya; for Aathman, there is Param-Aathman; beyond Brahman there is Para-Brahman. Why? The answer to such queries has been simplified by the above referred research. The discovery that the “divine” experience of bliss or mergence with Supra-Consciousness, or with the rest of the existence, is no more the celestial subject, but a physical reality, would bring about revolutionary changes in the conceptual reality ofthe ‘spirit/Aathman’. Before Pathanjali, the study of spiritual subjects was confined within the Ashrams (hermitages) and its realisation (specialization) was limited to only few Rishis, who had spent their lifetime in penance, contemplation and meditation. This subject was also completely disassociated from ‘matter’, organic or biological aspect of the Nature. Pathanjali, through Yog transformed the former subject into a science, which became a general discipline of the curriculum. Through its application, by bringing about complete co-ordination between body-mind-intellect, matter-energy-spirit, a complete union with the Infinite Reality i.e. Existence was established. The Vedhaanth was the science of eternal spirit/Aathman, which illumes the Self/Supreme-Self, could only be mastered by the few! As its realisation was through learning of Jnaanam (wisdom) only! But Pathanjali made it possible to achieve same level of enlightenment, through the medium of body and mind. These two were within the domains (bodies) of all and thus accessible to all. His way of enlightenment was through the body (mind being its component), whereas Vedhaanth required top class intelligence, of both matter and spirit. 
(For the record: Yog science was not discovered by Pathanjali; it was in vogue in this country since centuries before he was born). 
However this methodology was discarded by the later generations of Gurus, as it initialed discipline of body and mind. Thus Vedhaanthik(Vedantic) study and its practice was replaced with the Puranic stories (sage Vyaas wrote 18 Purana/books of mythology)—which were mythological tales, with Upanishads content, meant only for the consumption of the masses—which later came to be known and worshiped as sacred scriptures and became part of the religious study.
Now after a lapse of 2500 years since Pathanjali, the duo of d’Aquili and Newberg has done something, which on the surface looks innocuous, but their discovery has opened the way for the liquidation of a multi-billions industry of religious mockery. There may not be an immediate impact, but certainly orthodox mind-set of people will go through a sea change and revert back to the well established truth of Vedhaanthik philosophy, which is not only universal in outlook but a practicable realisation.

----------


## little-self

Now once the secret, sacred and mystical rigmarole of religious bigotry is being taken over from the high profile and well entrenched God- men who, to the peril of innocent people, had made Adhyathmik Vidhya (knowledge of the Self) a subject that was buttressed and cloaked under their bejeweled garments and within the edifices of bricks and mortars, erudition and difficult to understand religious texts! It had been made the subject of God and Godmen, and of their revelations (hallucinations) and philosophies (religions): A subject of God and His Godmen, holy Angels and Satan, religions and sects, castes and creeds, Gurus and disciples, Naam (Word) and Dhaan (religious donations)!
Now all of this hypocrisy has been swept aside like dust and till this far, the most sought after and highly acclaimed, so-called ‘revelations’, have been proved to be rotten material worth to be dumped in the garbage bins. Only by a few scans of the brain, the subject that was considered so mystical, has been taken away from the domains of the religious masters and has become a subject of biology! It is a big leap from non-matter to matter, from ‘spirit’ to matter. Now religion, as it observed today is no more a subject of scriptural knowledge but, has become a science like physic and chemistry. Goodbye pseudo voodoo masters! Welcome to old (or the new!) eternal-Religion of cosmic dimension. 
This l.s. is not biased or nourishing any special prejudice for the masters, who originally founded religions, sects or propounded ‘philosophies’, which were the distorted versions of the ancient Truth, revealed in all Its aspects, through the ‘accepted’ six schools of thoughts. It is a well known fact that Aathma is also referred to as Consciousness (chethna). It has as many synonyms as are the number of religions/sects. The same Consciousness is reflected as conscience, intelligence, and mind (conscious), senses of perceptions, (Jnaan-indhiris and Karam-Indhiris). It discharges itself in individual Jeevi (person) at levels, on which person is functioning or is capable of functioning at the time. Not every one is virtuous, imaginative, passionate or a dynamo of energy (Karamyogi). Each individual perceives one’s surroundings in accordance with one’s conscious ability, i.e. the level at which the conscious is discharging at the moment! An individual cannot, simultaneously, discharge the functions of a laborer, a warrior, a businessman, and be an artist and a Wiseman. Our mental and physical abilities are in consonance to the level of function (activation) of the conscious. For a labor class, their perception of realities of life is different from others higher classes of society. Each level of conscious denotes different perception of reality. In simple terms: ‘reality’ for each person is, according to one’s knowledge, ability, intelligence and the will to discharge. Mere ability without the will (confidence) to discharge it does not merit one the fruits of that quality. In spiritual field also—not that there is any difference in the quality of consciousness of a worldly person and that of a spiritualist—the quality of conscious ‘supported’ by an individual, depends solely on the elevation of its illumination. The working (active) intelligence of a disciple is not at par with his master’s, just as the intelligence level of a student is, not at par with his teacher. 
Here we must understand the difference between the followers or devotees of religions/sects and the sadhak (seeker) of the spiritualism. The religious followers are learning the art of living a peaceful, God-fearing life, whereas the spiritualists are devoted solely in the pursuit of ‘realisation’ of God. The aims of the former are either for worldly hegemony or to acquire a perfect balance (equilibrium) in secular and spiritual lives. This is possible when there is complete harmony between the (5) senses and the (5) elements: They are engaged within the domain of their minds. The latter’s spiritual journey {inward} starts from the point of their mastery over the senses. Their starting point is the annihilation of the worldly mind, with the medium of Jnaan (wisdom/self inquiry).

----------


## little-self

Today there are two different aspects of Reality. The scientists and the biologists have made the distinction between the matter and the ‘spirit/soul’: the dividing line between the two is, not that of ‘divinity’ but of ignorance on both sides. There are only two realities, one of individual mind and the other of cosmic-mind. The knowledge (understanding) of the former is individual-intelligence, whereas the wisdom of the latter is cosmic-intelligence. Basically both are one. The individual mind exists also in the latter. There is only one ‘Mind’ and one Intelligence! Only there are two different methods to understand It. One is worldly way (outward) —the method of worldly/material/physical sciences. To understand Nature, scientists try to understand its laws, with whose application, new technologies are invented to traverse its deep recesses and thus understand its mysteries. In modern language, we can call it the scientific way, to understand the working of the Nature, by discovering its laws. The second way is that of the spiritualist, called the inward way or journey. They have found: the entire existence does exist, in subtle reflection, in the deep recesses of our mind, as latent memory (intelligence)! They believe, perhaps rightly so, the material existence is merely its (minds’) projection. The real Existence is in the mind—individual and cosmic minds being One—external existence is its projection (manifestation) into material world.
From the worldly point of view, no distinction should be made, as mind and spirit are very much apart from each other. (Are they?) The spirit or Aathma is individual consciousness, and the matter is not directly related to it. Its’ (Aathma) true representative (aspect) in the body, is mind: at physical level Aathma functions through the mind. The matter is the effect of the mind, as mind is the effect of the Aathma, as it originates from It. 
There is a direct relationship between the mind and the matter, as matter—the Samskaar (innate spiritual attainment), which are the harbinger/fore-runners of Samskruthi (culture). Material cause of intelligence (mind) —is the germination of ‘thought’ into projections. All thoughts originate from the mind, which are embedded there as Samskaar (refinements) is culture. The core of our ‘thought’ is our culture. 
Let us take it this way: A scientist gets hold of an idea, refines it in a formula and creates a role model to demonstrate its practicability. Edison invented electric light bulb, on Swan’s, who was the first to pass an electric current through carbon filament sealed inside a glass tube, creating the first electric light. Graham Bell discovered that sound vibrations (voice) could be transmitted electrically, hence telephone was invented. All the modern gadgetry is the objective manifestation of ‘ideas’/intuitions, glimpses ‘caught’ from the deep recesses of the mind, and deciphered (made into formulae) by the scientific brains. 
However, it is going to take a long-long time to manifest organic-living organism from (seemingly!) inorganic Intelligence. This is the basic difference between the manifestation of Nature and the man. Nature’s intelligence can create life from inert and inert out of the living! That, life manifest from matter and vice versa. But human intelligence has not been able to replicate this feat. We can produce computer which can perform the function of the human brain, but only to the extent of intelligence/data fed into them. It obeys the commands of human brain. But Natures’ computer, the human brain, can extend its ‘thought’ to the level of its originators. Human machines have various components, but human body is not assembled, but it grows like any other living organism, on its own model, which is the exact replicate of Its own mechanism. One is simply wonder-struck, as to how life manifest? Seed of life grows into different bodies, which are independent units, after having evolved into wonderful specimen of structural designs. Once a seed is placed (injected) in the womb, it grows to its size on its own, according to the genetic codes carried by the cells, in the form of memory (intelligence) pulses. Nature too evolves itself, according to the design, which is ensconced in its Intelligence, which permeates in all, as individual Self—the identification mark of each manifestation. Nature evolves according to a plan; its creations too manifest according to the plan. Its’ evolution plan is coded in Intelligence, which is the memory of its Original-Plan/Design.

----------


## little-self

Intelligence could be called as Self of the Nature. Thus Intelligence being the Self of Nature, as Aathma (soul) is the Self of the individual. Or it can be put this way: Intelligence is the cause of Nature; individual-intelligence (soul) is the intelligent cause of life. Such an Intelligent wonder as Nature just cannot be there, without there being the Supreme-Intelligence at work. Similarly individual life as such, cannot come into being, because of a chance mating. Each manifestation in the Grand-Design of Nature is there, not just to fill up the space or to adorn scenery, but it is playing an active role in the scheme of Nature. There might be billions into billions of entities in the space, each manifested differently; even then their cause is the same, i.e., Intelligence. How Intelligence manifest in such a variety of ways, even while being diluted and segmented into so many manifestations, yet retaining Its’ originality, is the greatest wonder! 
There is a serious food for thought to consider whether It has actually manifested and transformed/evolved into the objective world and its creations? Is It also subject to evolutionary cycle like its creations/manifestations or it is only the material/ephemeral world, which evolves from gross to subtle and vice versa?
Both logic and reason rule out the proposition, that the Cause remains unaffected, whereas the Effect goes through evolution! Should it be concluded, Nature is its own Cause and what is caused because of it is subject to change? 
Nature (Intelligence) is composed of its bodies. These bodies manifest out of it. These are there because of It, but somehow have been evolved into the gross bodies! That Intelligence manifest/evolve out its material bodies. That It is its own Self, as well as, being, the individual-Self. If so, then the Efficient-Cause (Intelligence) is the material Effect also. Both sustain each other. Then it is also logical to assume, both have the one, single factor, binding them and that is Intelligence Itself. 
Whatever Intelligence manifests or whose cause of creation It is, nothing does exist which is not because of It or whose cause It was not: are all Its projections of ‘Thought’ ‘Will’ ‘Word’. Behind every spoken word is, an ‘idea/thought’ that transmits as word/language. Individual intelligence is the sum total of ones’ total knowledge, conscious or latent, as memory. The sum total of all the minds, including past and the future entities, constitutes only a fraction of the cosmic-mind. Because Creation, that moves around as cosmos is a mere fraction of the total matter, which exists in the Brahmand—Cosmos/Infinite space/Nature. The knowledge of Creation or of the ephemeral world is only the conscious awareness, also referred to as gross conscious. Awareness of this knowledge is science; the name given to the study of Nature.
(This study has taught us that Intelligence is not merely the memory, since memory is devoid of the quality of improvisation. It has the quality of replication only. It is the Intelligence that is evolving the seed of life, from lower (gross) to higher categories of life, i.e., insentient to sentient; water life to human life (intelligence). Intelligence is the quality of awareness in the Seed of evolution. Conscious is the ‘knowledge’ i.e. the ingredients, the constituent factors that compose memory. (Already discussed elsewhere)

----------


## little-self

Knowledge, memory and the conscious, which pervades therein as intelligence, relate only to the ephemeral world—Creation. Supra-Intelligence in which these all subsist is, the Constant-Integrated-Consciousness (C-I-C), referred to, also, as the pure-Intelligence. Both of these are one. When the ingredients of memory from Intelligence and conscious in ‘knowledge’ are removed or sieved, only then the state of Pure-Intelligence/Consciousness or C-I-C is attained.
Pure-Intelligence is a state, which in fact is, not a state. It can aptly be described in spiritual language as, the stateless/causeless state. In that condition—at all if attained in deep meditation—body-mind-intelligence-wisdom simply do not exist. But while remaining/living in the body, how it is possible for the individual intelligence, or for that matter, even Intelligence, to be not part of the body? An element that exists in the body cannot be above the body! To solve this riddle, there is no better way, than to tackle it, head on! So much has been written about the marvels of meditation, then why not try it ourselves and have the first hand experience!
Meditation is a biological reality, purely related to physical state of the mind. There is absolutely no super-natural involved as made out by the commercial market of the so-called Yogic/spiritual masters. Relax the body, relax the body muscles, relax the mind and there you are! As simple as that! Yes, it is as simple as that! But the only snag is to reach this condition of mind is that one has to adopt ones’ body and mind to the prescribed regimentation. Only body and mind discipline is called for, not the regimens of rites and rituals, so assiduously practiced by the religions! 
No movements in the body, no tense muscles and no thought in the mind. Just lie down and relax. Soon we realize that stilling of body is easy, but stilling the mind is just not possible. However hard we try, it has the most nagging habit of always recalculating, remembering, recalling and reflecting. The very composition of mind is ideas and thoughts. After long practice and Sadhna(spiritual practice), it might be possible for some to still the mind, but even so, it has not been eliminated but only suppressed or subdued. Only by applying its own tool, the ‘thought’, can it be vanquished! Only a Jnani(wise), equipped with a high degree of sense of discrimination, can he out-thought its repository of slate thoughts. But his mind has to be of cosmic dimension. While studying the mind, we find, the moment we get aware of all the data, the stored knowledge of the universe or of its creations, immediately we realize, there is no mind/thought in existence! 
Meditation is not merely, stilling the mind, but its complete elimination. It is thus the process of mastering the senses and their master, the mind. The senses can be controlled, only by denying them their life line of ‘contact’, attachment and attraction with the material objects. The main object of meditation is, to de-compose the mind and divert/extend its subtle conscious/awareness towards Universal Mind/Awareness. Till so far, there is no call for spirituality or Divinity, as the mission of the seeker is purely of self-enquiry of the inner knowledge of both, conscious and latent (memory/intelligence).
As soon as the sadhak(seeker) becomes aware of his/her total conscious knowledge, he has known the individual-self. Reaching that state of ones’ optimum level of intelligence, the subject automatically decomposes the individual-mind (self) and merges in the universal consciousness, which is his real Mind—ever Conscious, ever Aware. This is the Self, which is referred to as Cosmic-Mind etc. etc.
The end of individual mind is the Self. The end (totality, including subtle matter) of cosmic/universal mind is Brahman. In practical experience, we find, when individual mind is eliminated or is merged in, then only the cosmic-mind exists. In deep meditation, these results are spontaneous and definite. However, in case gross matter is/has been injected in lump sum quantity, the resultant reflection of the cosmic-mind would be tainted, hence not clear. Its three qualities of O’s (omnipresent etc.) would be limited in essence and scope! As the mirror, so the reflection! The sphere (scope) of the Self (or self) becomes larger, with the degree of the purity of mind! When the mind has transcended body-mind-intellect trinity, its Intelligence (Existence) reigns in the ephemeral world. Having transcended the ephemeral world, Its’ enlightenment expands to the subtle matter.

----------


## Alex Moore

Gyes, use this site where you can read more interesting information about books and also you can find more interesting facts about everything https://blablawriting.com/books

----------


## little-self

Gyes,enough of acquired knowledge! Since 1981 ls is trying to de-hoard whatever useless junk he 'acquired/collected in his tiny brain! his learning part is over, now is the time to relax& enjoy the joy of his inner-self--which is an ocean of bliss! he has found his hearth& wish the same for all of u buddies!Go to some good library there is a lot more collection of books: Not only of books but you would be in the company of old masters---the real connoisseur of literature---rather the creator of literature----! when ls was in late teens his favorites were Socrates, Plato, Aristotle, Freud, Hemingway, Max Mauler, Hugo, Schopenhauer, Haggard,& dozens more! His nursery lullabies songs were over when still in infancy---of youth!Moreover he ever was/is is a learner not a (?)! Be happy in life.love&regards.
PS. if u really are interested in real education then read Upanishads, Gita& Brahramsutra& if u practice a fraction of what they teach ur life will be blessed not for yur self but for all of those who gather around u!

----------


## little-self

To understand the phenomenon of mind, let us have a peep at its different aspects. At gross level, i.e., at body level its self is the mind (in miniature form). At subtle level, it is intelligence, and at wisdom level it is the ‘conscience’. When these three have been transcended, it is Aathma—Self (Soul). We see, right up to conscience level, there is no direct involvement of the soul. While mind works itself at physical level and its intellectual sphere is the physical sciences, there is no place for God/Divinity or Soul, in its scheme of things. The moment it transcends its boundaries of physical barriers, i.e. material sciences, it finds its true identity, which is universal in nature. This fact has been confirmed by the SPECT scanning tests, that as soon as the physical mind (self/Aham) goes to sleep in deep meditation, the subject starts experiencing universal Consciousness. That the mind is cosmic in nature and this fact can be established, without the rigmarole of the religionists, is a common knowledge shared by all the serious seekers of Vedhaanthik ‘knowledge’. All yogic powers, which were, once, considered to be within the domains of the religionist and so jealously guarded by them, are in fact, just the resultant effects of the subtle forces of the mind. 
The mind is the manifestation of the Constant-Integrated-Consciousness—Intelligence. The entire Nature is in constant flux, in accord to the Grand-Design, contained in the original Seed (Particle). A seed becomes the full-fledged tree: a single Particle becomes the Brahmand (cosmos)! The Intelligence activates the latent memory in them and energizes them to evolve. The mind is the latent memory in the seed; Intelligence is the Awareness/consciousness that manifests into subtle matter—the Mind. The mind, both individual and universal is, in the form of subtle matter. And matter is composed of particles. That is why any ‘Sankalp’, desire willed by an ascetic is immediately fulfilled. The Cosmic-Intelligence works out its grand Design of manifestation of Nature, by projecting the subtle matter. The mind is the memory of the grand Design, stored in the form of subtle matter (particles). As a result, the phenomenal world of material objects, which takes shape automatically and go through the evolutionary process—according to the Plan. Marvelous Nature of dazzling colors, come into forms, sustains for some time, only to dissolve later. Who is giving shapes to billions of galaxies of stars, planets and other heavenly bodies? Not the gravitation or dimensional forces, as these were not there, when Existence came into ‘being’! Who is creating life on earth? It is the Cosmic-Mind, the ‘Sankalp-Shakthi’ (Will-Power) of Intelligence that is working out the Grand-Design of Nature into this wonderful ephemeral world. The cosmic-mind contains in it the photo copy of the Grand-Design, which is stored in it in the form of subtle matter. It unfolds its designs in gradual phases. As and when its subtlest nuances are unfolded, whenever it wills, a new panorama of galaxies projects as the bodies of subtle mass! Similarly the individual mind too, is endowed with same memory and the same ‘Sankalp-Shakthi’ which it can discharge at will and project the discharged subtle matter into desired formations. 
Sage Pathanjali made a science of this subject, through whose practice one could gain control over Nature. To illustrate this point, it would be pertinent to quote below the case of a western subject, recently on tour to India. The following news appeared in ‘The Tribune’ (Chandigarh ) of 13 Feb. 2002:
Ahemdabad. Eating light “will never be the same again. A new age guru from Australia is here to teach people how to survive on no food but light. Jasmuheen (46) formerly Elen Greve, an Australian computer programmer and financial consultant, claims that she has been leading a life sans food for almost a decade. She is at present touring the country teaching Indians the secrets of Yoga and Vedas.” I have used my body as a laboratory to learn this ancient art of living”, she said. UNI
The above ‘kirya’ (exercise/act) of mind, by a novice, that too not from any Eastern country is news for the ‘Convented converts’. Strangely this sensational news found a very brief spot on the 5th page. Imagine the powers of an adept Yogi, who is the master of this Vidhya (education) like Pathanjali! Without stretching the subject any further, it is safe to assume, our mind is not merely the bundle of ideas/thoughts; it has enormous potentialities! Only a sadhak(sseker) is needed to explore them!
Till now we have come this far: the mind is our physical self, which is gross in content. Though subtle in form, its composition is of matter (subtle particles).

----------


## little-self

Search Of Self
There is an element of doubt in the minds of the intellectuals, about the very existence of the Self. The self (individual) is not sufficiently complete enough (!), that it was necessary to invent the Self? For them any linkage of mind, intelligence or wisdom with the so-called Self: Divinity: Soul or Spirit is a myth found only in the books of religions, not in the text books they had read! Although it is not necessary to take on their challenge and engage in dialogue, still there is an urgent need to remove misconceptions in their minds and simultaneously convert the mindset of the religionists.
Our approach to understand the Self is novel for the religionist, thus their response would be its instant rejection, by quoting numerous religious books. A subject which relates to the physical science—for them it is sacrosanct and lies within their domain! They would never yield away their control over the subject, which belongs to Church, Temple, Synagogue, Mosque etc. For them, the mind is the agent of Satan or Maaya, which only the caretakers of the temples of God, are authorized to expound upon.
The easiest way to reach back and find out the Self is to reach the limits of the mind. Mind being the memory of the ephemeral world, is its subtle reflection in the conscious of the beings. The innate nature of each subject—gross or subtle—is subsumed in the vaster expanse of the next higher state of Consciousness or the Intelligence. Each layer of intelligence/conscious has created its own zones of conscious fields. The individual mind too exists in the conscious field of intelligence. Compared to the next higher level of conscious, the subsumed ‘element’ looks grosser in form; because the next higher state of Conscious, in this case—Consciousness, is its (mind) cause. As discussed earlier, mind is the creation of the patent memory of the Cosmos. When we reach the ‘end’ of our mind, we realize there is some other ‘entity/power’ that makes us realize this ‘reality’. 
At any given time, we observe our mind always taking flight and running out from the ‘body’! Any subject adept in concentration technique would vouch for, its wily nature to flee even during intense concentration trances. Though the adept has learnt how to bring it back to the ‘cavity’ of the brain, but it puzzles the initiates. It just cannot be that it branches out its parts and recall them back or these parts come back after doing the job! In the mind, there is an independent agency which monitors its activities. When need be, this ‘agency’ controls its reigns. That entity/agency is the intelligence—read awareness. Intelligence and mind are, two separate facets: As conscious memory is mind; conscious knowledge/intelligence is awareness. Awareness is the quality of Intelligence/Consciousness. Even realizing the latent awareness of each field—be it gross-conscious (relating to body), subtle-conscious (mind), and finally the intelligence itself; one comes to the understanding; each field is latent, unless probed further. The ‘patent’ is not geared to understand that it is the ever pervasive Intelligence that has synchronized with the grosser aspects of its projections! The whole process and the gigantic forces involved therein are so subtle in Nature that each transformation or permutation assumes itself as an independent entity. Gross intelligence (knowledge) viz., intellect, mind and their sub-facets, are classified as independent universal truths, by the half-cooked ‘masters’!

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

Many thanks brother for this thread, the search within me has revealed much over the years, I used to worry about what "others" would think of me, or say about me, then
through a wonderful encounter from a master of SELF, I leaned that there were no "others", so therefore I was free to be just ME!

Warmest regards Michael.

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

Brother. for me looking within is to find nothing, and in finding nothing, I realised that I had found all.


Warmest regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

Coming back to the invisible ‘agency’ which monitors each aspect of the mind-intellect-awareness faculties, one comes to the conclusion that their subtle latent aspects might have some explanation! But we find, even conscience is of no avail, as its own relevance vanishes with its realisation. Hypothetically speaking, if a person, who is conscious of all the knowledge what is left for him to know any more! He is a Gyatha (Aware) —a Jnaani. Nothing unknown exists in the realms he inhibits! Even in such cases, who is competent enough to verify his claim, as to whether his Awareness is complete, i.e., all encompassing?
There is no doubt; Cosmic Intelligence does permeate in our cells. It is all pervasive, so it is Omnipresent in the entire cosmos, in inert as well as in the living! There is no object/entity in the Brahmand(Cosmos), who is not conscious or ‘live’. Even the so-called inert objects like mountains, planets, stars and galaxies etc., are ‘live’ and conscious like us. The atoms which constitute these bodies are also conscious. And Consciousness pervades the cosmos! It is not limited within the boundaries of the cells or the shells! It, as stated by ancient masters, is, all pervasive. It is not that, the conscious that ‘exists’ in ‘me’, is confined within my body alone! It ‘exists’ in my body cells and also in all the atoms, which pervade in the cosmos and the Creation. Hence Intelligence is all pervasive. 
It is a marvel of Nature that a tiny particle encompasses ‘memory’ (Intelligence) of the entire Jagath (Creation/Brahmand)! The same ‘particle’ in its micro form exists in us as Self. 
The material world baffles us, with its mammoth creations. Galaxies, stars, planets etc; are all of solid mass. Our bodies are also gross in form! We identify the Conscious as separate from the gross; which is a fallacy, as Conscious ‘exists’ in the living beings, the same Conscious is latent in the mountains and the minerals! All the five elements, the building blocks of the matter and life, are conscious. As the gross bodies in Creation, are the result of their (elements) permutation; the same are responsible for the creation of human life. Life-Principle is not separate from Conscious. Air is the life-sustainer of all the beings: other elements too support the ‘existence’ of their respective creations. Each element is the off-shoot of the other (the higher one). All of them; singly or in combination, have produced different layers of creations. Human beings are their finest model of production (permutation). The core reality of each creation, as such, is the elements, which are not only subtle in nature, but in, form too. These subtle elements have produced, from their, ostensible subtle forms, mammoth bodies of galaxies and the billions other creations existing in them. As the inert are created, the living too are created by the same elements. Then we cannot say that only gross matter was created out of the elements and not the living beings! To understand their subtlety and conscious aspect, there is the specimen of human beings. They demonstrate both; the gross of the body and the subtlety of the intellect. Each intellectual knows he is not the body, nor its senses or the mind. For him intellect is the basis (source) as well as the sustenance of Creation. It is the Intelligence; which is all-pervasive, all-permeating, the cause and the effect of everything that exist in the ephemeral world. His limits of perception are up to that of ‘intelligence’; as conceived and perceived by (his) intellect! He is not programmed to ‘think’ beyond that, as his brain’s hard disc is attuned only to the level of ‘intelligence’, which is prevalent in the brains of the ‘beings’. But the same brain is now stretching beyond the intellect levels and perceiving ‘things’ heretofore unheard of, in the scientific fields: That the universal/cosmic Consciousness does exist in the same brain: that beyond the conscious—intellect, lies something unique! This ‘discovery’ will take many years to create a dent, in the hardened brains of the ‘elites’, which are not systematized to think on this wavelength. The hurdle lies not in the brains of the ‘elite’ and the ‘intellectuals’, but in the system that programmed their brains in such a way, denying existence of any such ‘things’, as is perceived by an ordinary brains. The chasm that exists between the intellectuals and the spiritualists is because of the Puuranic ancient texts in India. These texts were solely meant for the consumption of the masses which could not understand the intricacies of the Upanishads, Srimadh Bhaagavath Geetha and Brahamsuther; which are otherwise not easy to understand, even by the spiritual class, much less be accessible to the common people.

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

The search within, let it begin with me, who are you that this search will take place? What am I hoping to find within me, that is different than within you? Will I find you within
me? Or are we two different things? If i ask the question, who am "I" what will be the forthcoming answer? If any! Perhaps we need to know the answer, before we ask the
question, then if we do that, no questions will ever be asked again. I shall now look within, and tell you what I find later.

Warmest regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

The mental block in the intellectual class notwithstanding, the existence of Cosmic-Consciousness (Intelligence) cannot be denied simply because of them. Its’ existence is as definite and authentic, as our body and its senses. Subdue the mind, and discover the Existence of Consciousness! Just give it a try! The only difficulty which comes in the way of its’ specialization, which leads us to its enlightenment, is the control over our senses. In each discipline of science, there is a system that involves consistent efforts of both mind and body. Similarly the attainment of the spiritual knowledge, involves a system that calls for proper discipline of senses and ultimately be their master. 
What is so different about it which separates it from the physical science? Each genius involved in the field of research leads an austere life; then what is so difficult in not being slave to our senses! It is not the negation of life, but a life of discipline. A discipline in the discharge of senses in a very discrete manner! It is simply the system of introducing an etiquette of body; its’ senses, mind and the intellect. And there you are: enlightened with the Conscious, which is cosmic in dimension! A tiny smudge/patch of conscience stretches beyond the confines of the brain and joins its parent body of Cosmic-Consciousness! 
This l.s., is not giving vent to fanciful ‘thoughts’. He fully affirms and authenticates the genuineness of the experiments conducted by the team of d’Aquili and Newberg in early 1990’s, with the help of the SPECT scanning to map the brains of Tibetan, Buddhists and Christian nuns engaged in deep meditation and contemplative prayers. This l.s., had the fortune of devoting over twenty years’ of life in Tapas (self’ssacrifice) in the pursuance of Reality. Had this team worked a little farther and conducted the same experimental tests on the brains of the Indian seers—while engaged in meditation—they would have come across wonderful results! These seers can be found in the interiors of Himalayas, though it will be difficult to make them volunteer for such ‘experimentations’. 
One can find them at a few places: one is NarNarayan Gufa Ashram, situated at the foot of NarayanParvath (Mountain) near Urvasi Kund, some 25 Miles, from Badhrinath shrine. Badhrinath is one of the four Mathas (religious seat, like Vatican) established by Adhi Shankaraachaarya, and is 300km from Haridhiwar—a most revered pilgrimage in India. Eleven members of a group stay there. Two of them are old Sanyaasins, who besides being advanced in age are also very spiritually advanced. The remaining nine members are all postgraduates either in Arts or Science and a few of them are Doctorate. All of them belong to rich and noble backgrounds. Since 1983 they are engaged in spiritual Sadhna under the guidance of their Master. Their need for food, fruit juice, milk and other articles is being met by the Akshay Pathar (vessel). Their divine Master, had assured them supply of all their needs for food or other articles, which automatically appear in the container. It is neither them nor the vessel, which decides their menu, but the Master who had originally ‘materialised’ out of His divine hand, the Akshay Pathar for them! The state they are in is really something to yearn for! One feels envious! Their consciousness of the Self is far more higher and elevated than of the advanced ascetics. They often remain in ‘blissful’ stance for days together. There are so many other ‘incidents and experiences’ relating to their lives, that one simply feels flabbergasted and wonderstruck. Any one is welcome to go personally witness these marvels! (For more details please refer to the book named “SAI BABA AND NAR NARAYNAN GUFA ASHRAM” www.sssbpt.org) There are also other books on the subject, like “Living With The Himalayan Masters” by Swami Rama, “Autography Of A Yogi” by Swami Yoganandh and “Maha Tapasviji” (on Swami VishnudasTapasviji) who performed Kayakalp (rejuvenation of the body) of many a renowned personalities of the day including Pundith Madan Mohan Malaviya. The last book was authored by a judicial magistrate of Karnataka. All the characters mentioned in the three books were alive at the time of their publication.

----------


## little-self

The ‘intellectual’ class would definitely be confused with the above details as it is not tutored to adopt or accept the Indian philosophy in application. Just one example: Khuswant Singh, the so-called ‘renowned’ (rubbish) writer and a self-styled agnostic has, at last shown his love for his class (read ‘caste’) again, and has suddenly changed his stances, just because of a ‘beautiful’ women’. In “The Tribune” of 4th August 2002, he has confessed; “Being an agnostic, there are times; I feel I have missed out on something precious”. This transformation was brought about, as written by him in the same article, by an attractive saffron clad young woman sadhvi (monk), who often delivers ‘pravachans’ (religious sermons) on TV channels. Her attractiveness and handsome face made him to trace out her past antecedents. To his delight, she was convent educated and, more importantly, she belongs to a rich Sikh family of Amritsar, Punjab, India. Remember, no other Indian philosopher or spiritual seer, however well read, in the worldly sense, could jolt him to this reality; as this beautiful young lady, who, like him, was ‘convented’ and like him, a Sikh too. This gentleman, like every Indian, who is convent educated and belongs to the ‘elite’ class, abhors everything Indian. A few sensually blossomed, beautiful faces could bring about transformation in attitude of this class towards spiritualism, which a battery of Prophets and Messengers failed to do, is really an interesting ‘episode’! Much kudos to Gurpreet Kaur Grover alias, ‘Anand Murti Guruma’! This class wears ridiculous pseudo- western ‘culture’ whose roots are irrigated from the shores of English Channel! This l.s., has read his articles in the ‘high class’ magazines and exclusive newspaper columns; questioning the validity of Indian culture and philosophy! Not a strange thing. The l.s., too, once, belonged to the same class, so he knows their pulse on each and every aspect of their lives. This class is in complete league with their counterparts, the religionists, in exploiting the religions they inherit by birth or by design. These people have given very negative publicity to spiritualism. The crux of the problem is that spiritualism is not for public demonstration, which could give instant results like science! The discoveries of worldly scientists can immediately be demonstrated by transforming its formulas in technology; whereas this is not possible in the case of spiritualism! Because there is difference between the discovery of Nature and its underlying Principle! Nature and its creations are physical (gross) in form, whereas the Principle that governs it is highly subtle in nature. Even the formulae of physical science can only be proven, by first making laboratory models and later with their mass production: with the results, scientific inventions/discoveries have, even, entered our homes. In contrast, what has been the contribution of spiritualism or religions and their concrete results, which could be discerned in the lives of their followers? Their results can only be the ‘enlightenment’ within, which is not visible to physical eyes! 
Here the fault lies with our religious masters, as they have failed on both the fronts. Neither they have been able to differentiate between the finer nuances of spirituality, nor have been able to blossom the human values in their followers! There is no denying the fact that Realization of the Self is highly selfish exercise and is completely one’s inward journey. Its results and fruits cannot be demonstrated in public, not any models or tools could be ‘produced’ for demonstration, as the result of its realisation. However its reflection, in the form of ‘conscience’ is very much the part of our physical-self. Its fruits, in the form of ‘values,’ can be ‘visible,’ to the beholder! But our religious leaders have been deficient in inculcating these ‘values’ in their lives. Had they been embodying these values in earnest and been able to inculcate them down to their followers, there would have been no wars, bloodshed, in the name of religions! Religion makes a person conscientious; value based and supporting an impeccable character. Morality is the wear he supports; selflessness is the mold he is sculpted in. In case we cannot make the ‘meanings’ of spirituality easily understandable, at least we can pass on the benefits of its fruits to all and sundry.

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

It was said by a master of the way, by their fruits ye shall know them, will their fruits be shiny on the surface, and hide a maggot beneath? Or will their fruit bring lightness
and joy to the beholder? that is the balance between real and vanity, what I have seen is that Bhagavan Sri Ramana, who asked nothing for himself, and lived as he truly
was a master of the way to SELF realisation, and the embodiment of humility.

Warmest regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

The Vedhaanth is a way of life for a select few! But religion is the ‘subject’ of the masses. Somehow, our religious leaders have used it in fostering their own interests and thus have ‘highjacked’ them both from the masses and made them their ‘keeps’. What a travesty of humanness and Nature as well! For what! Only to mitigate the hungry senses with hungry lust! An irreparable damage has been inflicted resulting in stunting the flow of evolutionary process! However some sacred souls are tirelessly engaged in diverting this negative flow, and simultaneously rejuvenating the ‘suppressed’ values of life and making accessible the forgotten ‘subject’—of spiritualism, by interpreting it in easy and scientific language, which is easily understandable to all; to be inculcated in their lives. Self is not a word, which should give jitters to its listeners, but should rather emit sublime feeling! If the inventions of physical science could make the life of humanity, a bit more comfortable; then the inward science of spiritualism should also be able to inculcate in us the element of human values, so that we could become better human being! Not that these elements were missing or have to be imported: these are already imbedded in us and need only to be ‘rejuvenated’! There should be a coordinator, who could keep a perfect harmony between the two! And that coordinator is the ‘Conscience’. Before making further inroad in the understanding of the Self, let us review the already digressed findings of the ‘Inquiry’!
A Jnaani knows his ‘limitations’ and thus is not too much concerned with them. He knows that the result of perfect ‘coordination’ between the senses: the senses of perception (Jnaan-Indheries): mind and its thoughts Vicars); produces an ideal combination of sensuality. But any other person is an ideal fertile field for sowing ‘Karmic-cycle’ and for the furtherance of evolutionary cycle. In spiritual parlance, the ‘subject’ is a worldly man, completely immersed in the duality of joys and sorrow, profit and loss etc. In case the coordinator is amiss and is ‘withdrawn, the same subject becomes the sadhak (seeker) of spirituality. Because the ‘coordinator’ in this case is none else, but the conscious i.e., gross mind (gross-intelligence)!
All that is created in the ephemeral world has a name even before its creation. That, which has a name, has a form also. Name connotes the memory of that subject, and the form represent ‘sound’. What is known, observable—has a form, but what is invisible to human or electronic eye, is conscious (live) memory in the projected forms. Each object, however subtle, has its reflection. Our ‘live’ physical bodies have their subtle aura around them. While gross bodies are made out of gross atoms, their subtle reflections are composed of subtle particles. All the manifest objects/entities are in fact, conscious memories in patent form. The memory in its latent form is the Self, and in its patent form, is the ‘self’. The Self represents all that is latent to our conscious; and that which is observable, live and conscious is the individual self. The former is another form of Cosmic-Consciousness. This is the difference between the Self and the self; consciousness and the conscious; latent and the patent (live).

----------


## little-self

The Self, as understood so far is, present in both the states of the Conscious. It is individualized, as intellect or mind in the gross bodies, and as the Self (aura) in the subtle bodies. It is the same self, which is present in the dream state. In the subtle bodies (reflections), as well in the dreams, consciousness is present as ‘live’ memory. But this is in contradiction to the above statement, that latent memory/mind is the Self or the Cosmic-Consciousness!
When our knowledge is theoretical, the above ‘contradiction’ is valid! Even when we are engaged in contemplative meditation, we observe, conscious is separate from memory. We further observe the mind’s engagements in constant flights. Who oversees these ‘flights’? Obviously it is the conscious! When the mind and the conscious are in complete coordination, the concentration is perfect. In that state, the mind is partly absent, or we can say, it is partly ‘subdued’: When the mind is subdued or absent, one is completely focused on the subject at hand, and we are oblivious of the mind even. At this moment our conscious is at its heightened level, but it is not the state of meditation. Just for information sake: There is no qualitative or relative state in meditation. Meditation means meditation.
We know latent memory—memory of Cosmic Seed—becomes patent with conscious. The mind is merely the latent repository of the memory, without conscious. As soon as the conscious is withdrawn from the mind, it becomes redundant. For the psychologists; beyond conscious (mind) is the state of sub-conscious (not related to unmanifest). To them this condition of the mind is of paramount importance, in the field of their research and practice; but to the parapsychologists, the latent memory is of far more importance, than the dormant memory—read memory of our past lives’ Vasanavan(tendencies), whose fruits we are born to bear. The concentration of mind and its coordination with the ‘conscious’ is the farthest limit of the latter, and the sub-conscious state of mind has more validity, for them, than the super-mind (dormant): the spiritualists, on the other hand, are interested only in the Over-mind, which oversees all states (phases) of the mind. For them the existence of mind relates to all Its (Over-mind) ramifications/super-impositions or the (lower) states.

----------


## little-self

Mind is Existence of the cosmos in all its phases. It exists in the micro as well as the macro transitions of the ephemeral world. But to the scientists of physical sciences, only its lower phases are of relevance, since the mind in human beings, as they know, is used in very insignificant proportion: hence its ‘conscious’ aspect relates only to the objective ‘intellect’—gathered through the interaction of the senses and the elements. So for them, nothing exists beyond the conscious or its sub-conscious states! Even for the parapsychologists, there is nothing beyond the dormant memory—the memory which relates to objective world and can be made ‘conscious’, is but the subtle aura of matter. The intellectuals consider the ‘intellect’, in its optimum state, as the mind’s reality! For them, there is nothing more to be known beyond the Big-Bang or the Creation of matter!
If the intellectuals are going to base the source of their intelligence, the ephemeral world and vice versa, then their hypotheses would go haywire: because their brains are channeled to single direction of thinking! That the Creation and its sustenance is entirely the handiwork of the Intelligence and that Intelligence is the sum-total knowledge of the cosmos or even of other ‘Existence’ of cosmos! It might take him a million more years to come the conclusion that the ‘intelligence’, which they gather/acquire or use from matter, in all its phases, is only going to lead them to Supreme-Intelligence of Creation—not to the Creator! Because anything which exists is ‘Being’ in Existence, that already exists. We can know the secrets of material-reality, not that of “Something”, that does not exist in the material sense! We cannot know of the reality of the sky! We can know about the elements or objects, which exist in its expanse; but how about itself! A void! A big void full of ‘matter’ and particles! And there our search stops! Will we ever know its expanse, boundaries and edges? No, not even hypothetically!
Living in the material world, we understand only the ‘conscious-knowledge’, which we derive from it! We are trained to think that there exists no other world or ‘intelligence’, other than what we ‘know’! For physical science, everything came into being with the element of time. But time alone is not the singular factor, as it varies from zone to zone; each Creation has its own dimensional laws/time: Accordingly there are as many layers (levels) of the ‘conscious! The ‘Intelligence’ (Knowledge/Conscious-ness) that creates and permeates the cosmos is Total and Final. 
Let us look from another angle: Each seed had in its ‘latent-memory’ the invisible name and form of its potential creation. Therefore names and forms in Nature, of ‘word’ and sound, exist already in subtle forms, even before their actual, i.e., physical projection. With the result that the search of scientists would revolve round only the objective world and its objects and laws! Their object and the goal is ‘knowledge’—Conscious, that pervades the Cosmos.
The next level of ‘conscious’ is the subject matter of the parapsychologists. For them, there exists a higher state of mind, reachable through subtle means only. In fact mind is like the sky— an Infinite space! The roaming constellations of galaxies with their families of stars, comets, planets, quasars, black holes etc., which form our Universe. It represents the lowest state of mind, the gross mind; as it represent only the ‘intelligence’ of those bodies, which are gross (physical) in form. The Intelligence of this cosmic phenomena/Nature exists, as mind in our bodies. It is active in us because of the Conscious. As soon as the Conscious is withdrawn from the ‘bodies’, the gross mind vanishes or goes into its latent state. This goal of the scientists is to reach the boundaries of the mind, which is still distant. But the spiritualists have found a way to subdue the mind by engaging in deep meditation. For them, while the mind ‘sleeps’, there exists another ‘Conscious’, which is infinite in scope and represents all the states of Existence-Being-Bliss.

----------


## little-self

The SPECT experiments corroborate this fact, and nullify all misconceptions or wrong notions about spiritualism. Spiritualism is not dogmatism or the conglomeration of some mumbo-jumbo quack theories. It is the most scientifically tested Mother Science—rather the Nature itself—of all sciences. It is the science of infinite Integrated-Consciousness—Brahman. In individual-self, It is the Self. Its true identity is known or revealed, when the conscious (active) mind sleeps, i.e., becomes passive along with the subtle (astral) mind. Thus, the Self is simply the compact (constricted) reflection of Cosmic-Integrated-Consciousness (C-I-C) or vice versa. Its seemingly various layers or levels are, in fact, the local atmospheric fields of conscious, representing relative groups of dimensions. How an individual ‘conscious’ acclimatizes one set (field) of dimensions and transmutes to higher ones, still on to others, ultimately merging (becoming one) with C-I-C, is again a unique science, that we shall endeavor to ‘learn’ at His lotus Feet—the Divine-grace!
We have come to know, hypothetically, about the ‘approximate’ identity of Self and the Supreme-Self, but whether It is the ‘true’ approximate Truth, shall have to be probed? We know our knowledge of the ephemeral world is very limited; as a result, our intelligence is, relatively very limited. So whatever intelligence we have ‘acquired’ is not reliable, with the result, the discoveries/inventions of the scientists get nullified/replaced by the succeeding generations. There are doubts, even about its very authenticity, because the ‘data’ fed via the senses, are not dependable! So the view of the mergence of individual intelligence/conscious with Cosmic-Consciousness would also be relative! In order to have clear and complete ‘glimpse’ or to have the ‘feeling’ of oneness/identification with Cosmic-Consciousness—in our minds itself—needs purity of our conscious/intelligence. With pure conscious, we have pure intelligence, which leads to illuminating its own true nature—that of cosmic dimension/universal singularity. Mind, intelligence, conscious, awareness etc., cannot be differentiated from Cosmic-Mind/Consciousness. These are merely the abbreviations to classify the methodology adopted by the scholars of different hues, to understand the phenomenal states or phases of Creation.

----------


## little-self

An individual cannot be separated or be independent of its ‘Creator’, i.e., Nature. There is one Intelligence that permeates the cosmos: as it is the same Intelligence, which is the cause of Creation and its creations as well. So it cannot be summarized; the individual intelligence is different from Cosmic-Intelligence! The former is embedded in the brains of the individual bodies, whereas the latter permeates the cosmos, i.e., external space and its bodies/elements/matter/particles etc. The intelligence we have passed on to our children is the same we received from our parents and so on. However in each case, it is subject to external forces. This is because of their peculiar properties/qualities, and the subsequent exposure to external factors. Intelligence never goes through evolution: only its manifestations/projections receive their intelligence, in direct proportion to the types of vestures they inherit. 
Physical bodies age differently; their capacities and capabilities too are differently proportioned, according to their minds’ exposure. In nutshell: Supreme-Intelligence permeates equally in Its manifestation, but for the inadequate capacities of the users, Its revelation is accordingly limited. As soon as it is realized that the ‘conscious’ is not separate from its parent ‘body’ i.e., Cosmic-Consciousness, and that both reside in our bodies—separated falsely by the minds’ insufficient knowledge—the (super-imposed) differentiation is absolved. Here the ‘knowledge’ attains its true form and is referred to as, Brahman-Jnaan (Athamboth/knowledge of Self)), and its knower or beholder is called as Brahman-Jnaani. The process (Vidhya) of realising this Reality/Truth is spiritualism.
Individual knowledge and cosmic knowledge, latent and patent (conscious); both constitute the mind. Those who know of this ‘reality’ are called the scientists of physical sciences. When we realize the individual-mind and the cosmic-mind are one; both become One and Divine. Knowledge of cosmos is mind: what makes this knowledge conscious is, Divinity. It is also stated that the synthesis of body-mind-intellect is Aathma(soul/spirit). This statement becomes a fact, when the seeker has crossed the fields of the mind and has realised the ‘factor’ that binds and illumines its very constituents. Mere knowledge of the trinity is not enough. Their knowledge is also not the Self! Even the conscious ‘factor’ is elementary. The eternal Awareness, that the individual is universal in nature, is the Self. That the individual-Self and the Cosmic-Self are one and That One is ParamAathma—Supreme-Self, is the Divine-Rrealisation.
The binding, as well as the illumination ‘factor’ is— Divinity—which is inherent everywhere! When a seeker has realised this ‘knowledge’, his mental state is beyond description. Even he, himself cannot describe the heights of joy he is experiencing, during all the time; he is attuned to or reveling in the Self! As the Self is, of the nature of bliss, any one who has experienced, even Its’ momentary ‘glimpse’ is immersed in Its eternal joys. He attains an enviable state of bliss! 
The l.s. has been experiencing Its ‘effects’ off and on, for the last 21 years, since his mind took the U-turn and became aware of the Divine-Incarnation in human form! Till that time, he was not ready to accept the very ‘concept’ of Divine Incarnations of all the Divine Ones, belonging to all the religions! Often the glimpses of the Self, are more lasting, then it becomes unbearable for the mortal body and the mind to behold and absorb the ‘grace of bliss’, as the l.s., is not that spiritually advanced nor his cushions are that strong. He is left with only recourse, to pray to the Master, to either unshackle the Self from the body, or lift off the ‘link’!

----------


## little-self

It is a fact that the ‘experiencer’ more often seeks for the release of the Self from the body. It is just not palatable or even logical to come back to tasteless vagaries of the mind, from the ocean of Bliss! Once the subject has the ‘glimpse/experience’ of the bliss, he has no taste left for the worldly pleasures and joys. There is simply no substitute for the blissful state. Once smitten, one gets hooked for life. That is the reason, no Brahman-Jnaani/Self-Realised or a realised Yogi, remains in physical body, after the realisation of the Self (Aathma). 
Believe me the little selfs’s “I” doesn’t like to stay in his sick body. His “I” wants release! It is not out of desperation, dejection or isolation, nor can it be termed as a negative urge to escape from life. On the contrary, he feels completely, self-contended and at peace in his body. No more goals to achieve, no more desires; as he has had more than he deserved and ever dreamt of! Most of the time his cup of life is over brimming with bliss: he simply cannot withstand the onslaughts of divine ‘waves’. Continuous wafts of joy make his inner-self (Jeevi) self-reliant, self-contented and unshackled from the world. One simply disassociates from the world and enjoys the joyous company of the Self. It is simply very difficult to describe; not the Self, but Its Source! But who wants to know more?
Here enter the doubting fence sitters and the elite intellectuals! They want to know the authenticity of these ‘experiences’! Whether we are answerable to these doubting Thomas’s, is a genuine excuse for the ‘ascetics’ to keep away from them! The l.s. is of the opinion that it is our duty and responsibility to share ‘knowledge’ of the Self, with the genuine seekers, because unless we do so, how would they be knowing the ‘potential’ beyond the ‘annihilation/nihilism’ state of the intellect? Even we ourselves are not always sure of the ‘existence’ of the Self! Fundamentally it is the mind, which questions the ‘Being’ of the Self. How are we to know, whether these ‘experiences’ of the Self are genuine! 
Very simple! Purely by experiencing the universality of the Self, the ‘experiencer’ is satisfied. How do we know that the ‘experience’ is really cosmic in nature and content? Again very simple! The cosmic-Self is ‘aware’ of the cosmos: that the ‘awareness’ of the ‘experiencer’ becomes cosmic, thus he becomes Gyatha—the knower of past, present and future of Cosmos/Creation! His state at that time is that of everlasting Bliss, which the nature of Brahman and the Self is.

----------


## little-self

The l.s. has been successful, to some extent, to cross (understand), the facets of the mind and get enlightened of the deepest potential of the ‘intellect’, so as to reach the doorsteps of wisdom and be blessed and graced with the glimpses of the Self! 
The journey has been long, self effacing, self sacrificing—of total surrender of body, mind and the intellectual attachments. A tall order for a worldly man, but a realisable, feasible and attainable Karamu(activity/seva); which each one of us should strive for, so as to attain the envious heights of self-purification. A state where all material things: joys of the world: even the realms of the world itself, become meaningless, stale, and trash! The l.s. shall omit all details and niceties, which enable us to realize these heights, as these have already been exhaustively shared in his previous book “Quest In Reality”. In the present ‘work’, the endeavor is to delve into the extremity of intellect, so as to be able to share and jointly undertake the journey that leads to Self—thereby to substantiate the authenticity of Self, and Its realisation in our own selves! That an ordinary mind is as good as that of an ascetic, for the realization of ‘his’ Self, with all Its’ splendor! One should not be disheartened by the vagaries of the mind or its tools of imagination and fantasising, which are so devious in deluding the intellect; it becomes very difficult to differentiate between real and the unreal.
For the intellectuals and the scholars, there is, however, a rider. They are totally debarred entry to Self, because they depend entirely on their intellect to unravel the mysteries of the cosmic-mind! The tool they are using is insufficient, limited in scope and totally unreliable. A scholar is equipped with a very limited knowledge of his subject of specialization. His mastery over the complete subject is a mirage in the intellectual field! Even a super-computer can be fed only the ‘known’ data, which are but a fraction of the cosmic-knowledge. Hypothetically speaking: even if, entire knowledge of the ephemeral world could be gathered and acquired in one brain, the realisation/enlightenment of Divinity, on its strength is impossible! Not because, the intellect is irrelevant, but because of a major lacunae, in its ‘acquisition’ and application. 
Realizing the Self is, by ‘knowing’ It. And mind is not the right tool for Its attainment/realisation. Simultaneously, without the mind, one cannot reach the realms beyond it. Then how can we use the mind as a right tool, so that it helps us in having the clear ‘view’ of That, that lies beyond it? That way lies only in its purity and being a clear reflector, so as to have clear ‘view’ through it of That, which is C-I-C. The following is the best ever example, illustrating the enigma, its causes and the panacea, in the Masters’ own words:
“Through activity man attains purity of consciousness. In fact man has to welcome activity with this end in view. And why strive for pure consciousness? Imagine a well with polluted and muddy waters, so the bottom of the well can be seen. Similarly in mans’ heart, deep down in his consciousness, we have the Aathma. But it can be cognized when the consciousness is clarified. Your imaginings, your inferences, your judgments and prejudices, your passions, emotions and egoistic desires, muddy the consciousness and make it opaque. How, then, can we become aware of the Aathma/soul, that is at the very base? Through seva(service) rendered, without any desire to placate ones’ ego and with only the well-being of others in view, it is possible to cleanse the consciousness and have the Aathma revealed.” Baba.(Thought for the day. 15.10.2002).

----------


## little-self

See how deep ‘it’ has been forced down and become venerable to negative forces! But it is only our misconception to ‘see’ it as distinct from our mind-intellect-wisdom or from our body even! As the entire universe is permeated by the Mind and Conscious, wisdom or intellect is not separate or identical from it (mind). The universe is the ‘conception’ of the Cosmic-Mind, and individual mind is no different or distinct from it. The mind is very subtle entity and conscious that permeates it, is crystal clear. Only later impressions/projections cast shadows of our vasanas (desires arising because of the aforementioned negative forces i.e. tendencies) and create muddy mirages, which we classify as gross-conscious. As soon as the grossness is sieved, only pure-consciousness remains. There is no universal panacea for removal of gross/muddy elements from our conscious, as each individual mind reflects distinct levels of intellect/conscious, which is according to the professions and types of lives they are exposed to. That is why our ancients prescribed different methods, viz., KaramyogRajyog,Bhakthiyog, Thyaagyog, and Jnaanyog, (Action,Passion,Devotion,Detachment,Wisdom) each catering to distinct inclinations of the sadhak(seeker), who are engaged in the pursuits of Reality. These paths are inter-dependent and complimentary. In fact these are the elevations, connoting the states of mind. The tools applied for the successive attainment of every path, are invariably the five fundamental values, viz., Truth, Righteousness, Love, Peace and Non-violence (Sathya, Dharam, Shanthi, Prem, Ahimsa). Unless these are adhered to, and made part of human lives, forget about God or His realisation! These are the intrinsic disciplines of human nature, as hunger and thirst are body’s nature (dharm).
By talking about sieving or removal of gross/muddy materials (thoughts/vasanas) from the mind, does not imply their physical banishment; but by ‘knowing’ their relevance vis-à-vis Truth. Truth is the fundamental requirement of the sadhak. It is the inherent quality of consciousness, but being not aware, it remains dormant. As the scientists are interested only in unraveling mysteries of physical world, the spiritualists are engaged in the quest of its Creator! That is why anything that is ephemeral is, irrelevant to the latter. The gross mind representing only the knowledge of gross/material world, which is ever changing, ever progressive; hence is not relevant! The only ‘thing’, according to the spiritualist, which is not subject to change and hence is permanent is—Truth: one amongst many attributes ascribed to God/Reality.
According to SPECT scanning, this fact came to light; while the subjects were engaged in deep meditation; their gross-mind was subdued/asleep, and a ‘feeling’ of universal-consciousness was ‘experienced’. Here another doubt arises, as to why the ephemeral world or Nature is considered as ‘untrue/unreal’ by the spiritualist, and truth is taken as the only reality?
The reality of each subject or its substance is known only by its innate nature. The Creation as well as its creations, is the manifestation of the Grand-Design; according to which each object is placed—by projection, at a predetermined place, clime and circumstances. The truth of their existence is relative, as each one is undergoing through constant change and transforming into another substance. Because it is the law of Nature: Evolution is its fundamental nature. So the reality of each material object is relative to its ‘temporary’ existence, in the material form. While the nature of consciousness is eternal, the reality/truth of Creation is relative, and the Consciousness that permeates it is eternal.

----------


## little-self

Like the water of the well has to be clear, to ‘see’ its bottom, mind has also to be clear, i.e., in its original state, to be able to ‘see’ Reality or Self, through its clear and pure reflectors. Minds’ reflectors are its three tier composition of the Conscious, viz., gross-conscious, intelligence and wisdom. Like the muddy surface of the well’s water, mind’s tainted conscious, as the result of external factors, does not act as good ‘conductor’ to have direct ‘experience/glimpse’ of the Self. The Self is not something different from mind. Mind in its pure form is, the Supra-Consciousness. Actually what we ‘see’ in the depth of the well? The bottom, through whose ‘pores’ water seeps out to make the well’s water. Water comes from the invisible source of ‘water’! What is the reality of water? The water itself! Any object/entity’s reality is in it (self), which is its own innate nature. The innate nature of Nature in not in its qualities of, Creation-Sustenance-Dissolution, but in its own ‘reality: That all is Brahman—“Aham Brahman Asmi” (Iam Brahman/Great Saying/Mahaavak). If we seek to ‘know’ our own reality, it is not buried in the principle of the universe, but is in us—our own ‘self’. As the source of intelligence is Intelligence, similarly, the source of reality is Reality itself. 
The reality in the case of Self is, the element of its own quality of ‘awareness’. The end of knowledge is wisdom; deepest bottom of mind. The purity of minds’ reflections viz., gross-conscious, intelligence and wisdom, leads it (mind) to its own reality. Its state of purity leads it to its own realisation—its own awareness. The pure intelligence or logic does not fill the mind with the totality of knowledge of Brahmand/Cosmos; on the contrary this cleanses it of gross-knowledge and establishes itself in its own reality—pure-consciousness i.e., C-I-C. Mind’s components are its tools of manifestation. In pure state it is C-I-C. The element of creation/creativity manifests only after it ‘will’ to ‘activate’ the seed of gross conscious that has in it the ‘intelligence/memory’ of Creation. The transformation of pure-consciousness into gross-conscious is the beginning of evolution.
It is often assumed, there is a second ‘agency’ that activates the Original-Seed, putting in process the Creation drama. But when the Seed grows into Creation, it subsumes itself into its manifestations! In Nature, no seed leaves behind even its symbolic elements of identity, but invariably merges/subsumes itself into its creations. But the ‘force’ that evolves it into full bloom or when ‘it’ retracts (Big-Crunch/Prahlah/Dissolution) into its original condition, is the ‘factor’ that is the topic of the wise and the scholars. This factor or mystery shrouds their minds and the simple fact of ‘its’ reality becomes exaggerated disillusion. 
Let us understand the basic principle of the Supreme-Intelligence: Whereas its manifestation, Creation, is engaged in the evolution of ascendancy, Its own reality has regressed in the anti-evolution (i.e. devolution.)
Matter, the creation of Intelligence, evolves from gross to human fineness: Its (Intelligence) direct ‘representation/agency’—basic values, the qualities of mind—has degenerated to its lowest ebb in the human beings! Its gradual downslide transition, from Sathvic, Rajo to Thamas (qualities and dispositions of Prakrithi (Nature) or Maaya=its transient nature) reflects correspondingly in the cycle of time, Yugas (Sathyug, Kretha’Dwappar, Kaliyug); i.e., from highest quality of life of Dharma (righteousness) to being bogged down to the baser qualities, is in direct contrast to the material progress. It is an un-natural development, whose consequences are being borne by the relentless onslaught of natural calamities and self-destructive forces unleashed on humanity, because of the down-slide in the application of human-intelligence.

----------


## little-self

Matter, the creation of Intelligence, evolves from gross to human fineness: Its (Intelligence) direct ‘representation/agency’—basic values, the qualities of mind—has degenerated to its lowest ebb in the human beings! Its gradual downslide transition, from Sathvic, Rajo to Thamas (Truth-Passion-Slothqualities and dispositions of Prakrith (Nature) or Maaya(illusion)=its transient nature) reflects correspondingly in the cycle of time, Yugas (Sathyug, Kretha’Dwappar, Kaliyug); i.e., from highest quality of life of Dharma (righteousness) to being bogged down to the baser qualities, is in direct contrast to the material progress. It is an unnatural development, whose consequences are being borne by the relentless onslaught of natural calamities and self-destructive forces unleashed on humanity, because of the down-slide in the application of human-intelligence.
Negative tendency is not the quality of mind, as the mind in its normal state is devoid of either negative or positive tendencies. The primeval cause of Creation and the resultant sequence of sustenance and dissolution, do not project from a sanguine, calm, normal or passive Mind. The human mind too, in its state of equilibrium is not susceptible to any kind of activity. Even its activities like thinking, creativity, self-enquiry—which are wrongly assumed as its qualities—arise because of super-imposition of the element of ignorance, which is referred to as Maaya/illusion by the religionists. Mind, in its normal condition is in its hyper-sensitive state, what we call as Saajag (Aware) or the super-conscious state. It is only when it manifests its projection—Nature, does it get involved in creative activities. As soon as it ‘activates’ or the Conscious activates it, the cycle of Creation-Sustenance-Dissolution begins automatically. Only thereafter its projection as gross-conscious is tooled with later qualities, not its original state. Any element, however pure, unless involved in activity, i.e., replication, creation, transmigration, transmutation etc., remains devoid of any ‘quality’. Qualities (Gunas) are the characteristics of an activity, creation and their consequential projections. Activity is caused by energy. The Creation is result of energy. No energy; no creation! The energy is not some latent force that keeps dormant and might re-activate at a given time! It has no cause, traceable in the ephemeral world! On the contrary if it is withdrawn, the Creation collapses in Big-Crunch. The mind too is passive without it. The creations, including the elements are inert or become obsolete without it. In Supra-Conscious too, energy is not self-created. It is the Divine-force that designates itself as so. Without it the individual (Jeevi) mind is inert and passive. It is the Self (Aathma) that puts its consciousness in it and makes it conscious (Saajag).

----------


## little-self

Here a very relevant query arises; whether the subtle aspect of energy/matter and its power of generation/duplication/replication, is conscious! Any entity, which possesses all the three states of consciousness, is entitled to attain to its ultimate heights—that is its origin. It is only the human being, who is embodied with its multiple phases and is thus capable of attaining its acme of C-I-C/Supreme Intelligence. And anyone who has ‘known’ its reality is the Enlightened/Illuminated/Self—A realised/divine conscious soul. He automatically becomes free of the three fundaments of Nature, viz. Creation-Sustenance-Dissolution. This is so; because in reaching this state, he has transcended his two other lower (gross) states of consciousness. As the ephemeral world owes its creation to energy, which is subject to the phenomena of natural laws; but those elements/forces which come under the ambit of Divinity or Its forces are free of the evolutionary cycles. Energy creates, whereas ‘divine-force’ is eternal—Sath-Chith-Anandh (Being-Awareness-Bliss), Sathyam-Shivam-Sundaram. Laws of Nature are phenomenal; laws of Divine are eternal.
It is only the energy, in its replicate form that activates the force of Creation. In contrast, Divine-force does not manifest, nor is Its nature to create: It is and Is—Since eternity It is in infinite, Sath-Chith-Anandh—stateless state of state. Whereas any element, however subtle, is governed by natural laws! Divinity is not subject to any law, even of Its own making. All creations are subject to the laws of ephemeral world, even the subtlest of the particle is bound to the inscrutable cycle of C-S-D. Whatever creates is also the created one! All creations in their unmanifest states are in the form of intelligence. It is the intelligence that projects as seed in the mind and sprouts as action/energy/thought. 
In case ‘Divinity’ does not manifest and is not subjected to any law, then should it not be logical to assume that It is identical (separate) to Nature! The fact is that as the creations subsume in Intelligence, the mind too subsumes in Divinity, shall not satisfy the intellectual query of the seekers! That the Nature is the reflection (subtle body) of Divinity shall also be viewed in the same manner!
The individual mind and the conscious, seemingly, come embodied in the bodies: If the two are inherited substance, how they are related or get sustenance from the cosmic-mind and the Cosmic-Consciousness?
Intelligence, from its superlative state has assumed an embodied state. From its stateless, free existence, it assumes itself physical body. Supreme Intelligence (consciousness) has no form, no conditioning or subjectivity. But in body conscious, it has form and qualities and is subject to birth and death, whose reflection in the human mind projects as the pairs of negative-positive tendencies: Whereas its true replication should have been, its pure reflection. But we see its transformation as human intellect-conscious-mind. But it is their subtle reflections which taint their already devolved states: Conscious has its thinking, the mind its (day) dreaming and intellect its imagination! Imagination, dreaming and thinking are the most delusive reflections and images; are always true and more pronounced replicates. The conscious fields are not complete in themselves, as the ‘knowledge’ they represent/support in each phase is not complete. Human mind, in its (conscious) states is minimally utilized or activated.

----------


## little-self

As we unfold the levels of our conscious, it is revealed: though it gets purer and purer, its reflection is not its true representation at the evolved levels. We know intelligence does not create, only its reflectors (devolved conscious) become prey to the mind. That Intelligence does not duplicate, in exactitude, in its replicates! As we go deeper, we discover, Intelligence does not even duplicate! It is the sustenance force, not the creative One. Being all pervasive, all permeating, it exists in all its glory; only the embodiments are not comparably structured. Or It reveals Itself only to the extent of potentiality of the subjects/shells, it is embodied in. Therefore it is the evolution of matter/material world, not the devolution of the Intelligence. 
The realisation that our reality is (Supreme) Intelligence: There is not an iota of doubt that the intelligence (intellect) in us is the same Intelligence! Theoretically this is a simple statement, but its conviction (awareness) takes many lives Sadhna (self-enquiry). As soon as this realisation dawns, the results are wonderfulbeyond description. One simply becomes free, whole and complete! He simply accepts the being of the creations of the ephemeral world as normal (natural). We are, so we are! Nature is, so Nature is! One becomes aware of their (creations) existence; meaning, we do not relate our-self with them. We do not see them from our point of view (intellect). By accepting them is, by knowing them. We learn about a thing only when we have complete knowledge of it. Having knowledge of the thing is, having complete awareness of that thing. Meaning, the substance is more important than the projection. Our substance is not the gross conscious, nor the mind, nor the intellect: these are merely the data-bank of the phenomenal worlds knowledge that our senses have been able to gather. Knowing or becoming aware of this fact, automatically puts the observing agency at the higher level. That is, we become aware of our limited minds sphere of knowledge. This fact is known, when our intellect stops posing as mind and retains its original state, that of intelligence. Similarly the human intelligenceactivated conscious-(discriminated) knowledge, having realised its limit, or becoming aware of this very fact, puts it at its higher pedestal of Cosmic-Consciousness. The state, if it can be called that (!) at that moment, is of complete universal-awareness! Of freedom and bliss: There is constant feeling (experience) of total awareness; no thought, no mind! One is blessed with the persistent feelings of unending ecstasy. No subject wants to come down (back) from this experience. It is the experience of Divinity, there is no doubt about it! All are welcome to the club of Divine. One does not have to go places for enrolment. It is within us. Rather we are It-Self. Anyone who has, even once felt the bliss of this Divine glimpse or experience, he is hooked forever. No other joy would make him happy. One feels so useless, lifeless, limp and empty bag without It. The complete feeling of freedom makes the subject one with Divine. This is not an experience of an addict! The l.s. knows about that too, having experienced the effects of various drugs. If any one doubts the authenticity of these experiences, then they are not pursuing the journey of spiritualism, hence is not a genuine sadhak/seeker. Then no comment!

----------


## little-self

The l.s. is not narrating a novel or a treatise on philosophy. He also knows about hallucination, fantasising, imagination, day dreaming and about self-induced hypnosis. He knows from firsthand experience with this wily fellow—the mind. He has passed through the rigors of Sadhna, Tapas (rigorous penance) and intense self-enquiry. He learnt at the lotus feet of the masters, scriptures and above all, through personal experiences. He could never become a teacher, but only a sadhak, a seeker and a learner. He cannot preach but can only follow and imbibe the teachings in his personal life. During the last twelve years of his service career, he lived upto the teachings of His Master—by precept and practice. While his colleagues were minting money every year, he lived off his pay. He was surrounded by a corrupt system, but lived a life of an ascetic. He did not make a show of his principles, but presented a personal example of those teachings, without uttering a word about them. Glory be to Him, it all belongs to Him. Why pose or boast, all that there is, all belong to Him. He is the Original-Owner, not us mortals who are transitory tenants.
The biggest problem of the sadhakis, that he is more like a plunderer. Both face the problem of plenty. Only difference is in the ‘capacity’ of their containers. Whereas the coffers of the plunderer are filled to the brim, still he remains unsatisfied and hungry for more possessions. But on the other hand, the container (body) of a sadhak proves insufficiently equipped to ‘contain’ the ever increasing splendor of the Lord! His midget self gets easily ‘filled’, as thus feels helpless to receive/bear His grace any more. He/she prays for release, whereas the former craves for more years to plunder more and more. 
Even now, the body of the l.s. stands over flowed with constant cascades of bliss! (Incidentally while typing this line, the l.s. was actually in the ‘state’! Glory be unto Him!). Over brimming with joy, I am unable to continue writing—. Allah is great; let all brethren be blessed alike. Amen.
By ‘accepting’ the ‘Being’ implies, we accept the existence of the object and its substance, as factual. Their existence is not illusory and they are not something else that we cannot see or know. We accept the Supreme-Intelligence that permeates all ‘bodies’ in the cosmos; though, its supporting manifestations might project It differently. The physical bodies we support are as real as Nature and its fundamentals. The body cannot be the mind, intellect and wisdom, or for that matter, Supreme-Intelligence, though it does function within the parameters of the three! The body remains a body, at whatever state it’s subtle and physical level or condition might be! The novice spiritualist jump to illogical conclusions by negating the existence of ‘body’ and its subtle substance as unreal and their ‘fundamentals’ as real. The basic principle of Nature, known so far, is energy. The five elements are its constituents. This is the reality of the naturist and this is incontestable version, as there is no better one at the moment. The body too is the constituents of its subtle elements.
A car is a car. We sit at its steering and drive it away. Though we know it runs on petrol as its fuel, still we do not know its fundamentals or its inventor. Most of us cannot change its wheels, much less its engine oil. L.s is totally blank about its working and if any fault occurs, he has no choice except to leave it and take a bus ride home. Still he has been at the wheels for over thirty years. Now if the scientists say, it is not the car that he has been driving but the energy, which is the cause of all physical bodies too, but what we apparently see is the car which runs on fuel. What are its components and its original cause of creation, is not going to improve our knowledge and make a mechanic out of us. We are least interested about its designing, engineering and the production part. At the most it is known to some persons that Henry Ford was its founder inventor.
Let the knowledge of science (Nature) and its inventions thereof, be the subject matter of the scientists, though all are welcome to its knowledge. To a human (body), basic needs and rudimentary understanding of the material environs is enough. That is, every body is functioning within the general laws of the category of life they belong to; is all that is required to be a decent citizen of society. Sermonizing or preaching this lot about high profile fundamentals of Nature and about its evolution, is definitely of least relevance.

----------


## little-self

Let the knowledge of science (Nature) and its inventions thereof, be the subject matter of the scientists, though all are welcome to its knowledge. To a human (body), basic needs and rudimentary understanding of the material environs is enough. That is, every body is functioning within the general laws of the category of life they belong to; is all that is required to be a decent citizen of society. Sermonizing or preaching this lot about high profile fundamental of Nature and about its evolution, is definitely of least relevance.
The sadhak/seeker must understand, what Reality is, in order to be It! Once one becomes It, there is no ‘being’ (left): Because Reality is; causeless, stateless and even ‘knowledge-less’! It does not have to seek Itself. Neither It manifests nor transmutes. It transcends all that is created, i.e. Nature. An object does not seek itself, but only its reality. But reality is the end all! The knowledge of an object is the object itself, as it is the replicate of its creator!
Here lies the synch: Replication/duplication/creation is always due to the inducement of the external forces! There can never be activity without the interaction of the elements. An ocean is calm unless disturbed by the external forces. The mind too is calm till senses incite it so. Otherwise how each being would craves for peace, unless it (peace) is one’s normal state! Big-bang would never had happened, if there had been no activity induced in the Original-Seed (Particle). Thus to understand the reality of an object, the forces which help in its creation-sustenance-annihilation have also to be understood, i.e. to be subdued. To understand the Supreme-Intelligence, the intervening factors, viz. intellect, mind, gross conscious and the senses have to be ‘known’ and ‘subdued’ (within their prescribed limits). Because these forces relate to Creation (creative world), whereas Supreme-Intelligence is eternal, hence non-creative! Being more subtle than casual even, It supports no Guna (attribute/quality). Being bereft of qualities, It is non-creative, but not passive. In the material world, the reality of each object is determined by its innate nature, which incidentally or by design is embedded in itself. So the reality of Jagath/Universe is also embedded in itself; which shall be known in due course of time. And the classic discovery would be: It is self-cycled—It is its own ‘creator’!

----------


## little-self

Let the knowledge of science (Nature) and its inventions thereof, be the subject matter of the scientists, though all are welcome to its knowledge. To a human (body), basic needs and rudimentary understanding of the material environs is enough. That is, every body is functioning within the general laws of the category of life they belong to; is all that is required to be a decent citizen of society. Sermonizing or preaching this lot about high profile fundamental of Nature and about its evolution, is definitely of least relevance.
The sadhak/seeker must understand, what Reality is, in order to be It! Once one becomes It, there is no being (left): Because Reality is; causeless, stateless and even knowledge-less! It does not have to seek Itself. Neither It manifests nor transmutes. It transcends all that is created, i.e. Nature. An object does not seek itself, but only its reality. But reality is the end all! The knowledge of an object is the object itself, as it is the replicate of its creator!
Here lies the synch: Replication/duplication/creation is always due to the inducement of the external forces! There can never be activity without the interaction of the elements. An ocean is calm unless disturbed by the external forces. The mind too is calm till senses incite it so. Otherwise how each being would craves for peace, unless it (peace) is ones normal state! Big-bang would never had happened, if there had been no activity induced in the Original-Seed (Particle). Thus to understand the reality of an object, the forces which help in its creation-sustenance-annihilation have also to be understood, i.e. to be subdued. To understand the Supreme-Intelligence, the intervening factors, viz. intellect, mind, gross conscious and the senses have to be known and subdued (within their prescribed limits). Because these forces relate to Creation (creative world), whereas Supreme-Intelligence is eternal, hence non-creative! Being more subtle than casual even, It supports no Guna (attribute/quality). Being bereft of qualities, It is non-creative, but not passive. In the material world, the reality of each object is determined by its innate nature, which incidentally or by design is embedded in itself. So the reality of Jagath/Universe is also embedded in itself; which shall be known in due course of time. And the classic discovery would be: It is self-cycledIt is its own creator!

----------


## little-self

repeat post

----------


## little-self

Realisation Of self
For the intellectuals it is very simple to know/realise ones self. However, it is not that simple to realise it as, in practice, it takes much more time and efforts. Since the intellectuals are totally immersed in (human) intelligence; their intelligence is their self and its realisation, in entirety, depends on the level of enlightenment their self is bloomed to! Since they derive their knowledge from the external world, its discriminated dissemination is their source of intelligence! But as we have observed, mere knowledge of the ephemeral world is nothing more than its data: thus, mere storage of data is not intelligence! We have also seen, the body is controlled by the senses, and these in turn are controlled by the mind. In the same manner, the master of the mind is the intelligence. However the one factor which is common in all is the conscious. Without conscious none of these is sustainable independently. It is conscious which make them function. Even though its levels might deflect, according to the level it deports, but its intrinsic value remains the same. In fact its quality in all situations does not alter: Neither it decline, nor it increase, only its assumed (projected) embodiment behoove in the manner they are manifested. So even in intelligence it is there. None of its embodiment could subsume its entity, though all of them lose their own identifications in the next higher level of consciousness.
Like body, senses and mind, Intelligence is not the faculty of human beings. A mad man is conscious and live, even if intelligence is withdrawn from him. Similarly if the mind and conscious are withdrawn from the body, it remains still alive. In certain cases, while in meditation, a highly advanced ascetic, even when lifes conscious is withdrawn from the body and it remains in suspended animation, still survives. Life, conscious and mind are the faculties of the individual-self; Intelligence is not the element of the ephemeral world. Whereas all other faculties are passed on to the individual self, Intelligence is not the inherited substance. The individual intelligence, as stated earlier, is but data of the phenomenal world. Supreme-Intelligence though permeating the Brahmand(cosmos) in all Its splendor, but as soon It enters human body It blooms only to 85 percent of its effulgence. In case It comes in, unattached, unabridged and in full bloom, all beings would be Divine in Awareness. As a result the humanity is 85 percent divine and the remaining 15 percent of him is material substance (matter). So no being however advanced in spirituality can be fully enlightened as Divine. 
That 85percent part of Divinity, in human beings is classified as Aathma(soul) or the individual-Self. (In lower categories of life, Its existence is much lessdepending on their quality of life). Even the Re-Incarnation of God in human form, acts according to the Dharma/innate nature of the category life they support. Every Prophet, Messenger/Son God, were born, brought up, lived, played their parts in life, and died as human beings. Though they played divine leelas (divine acts/supports or play), but never interfered in Natures set up.

----------


## little-self

The distinguishing point between the divinely enlightened soul and the worldly (immersed) beings is their very nomenclatures. The former is Aware of his divinity, whereas the latter is conscious of his worldly being/existence. The former is aware: His innate nature is divine, the latter is conscious of the fact of his being the evolved model of Nature. The common factor in both is the element of ‘awareness’ or ‘conscious’. These two states of consciousness, simply connote the state of intelligence level, to which our present ‘beings’ are exposed to. In humans it is intelligence which determines the level of ‘knowledge’—acquired from external sources—we are aware of. Latent ‘knowledge’ of both, unknown Nature and Divine, is of no import, unless our ‘beings’ become aware of each. 
The consciousness that pervades in its three states viz. awareness, conscious and mind, reflects in evolved forms, according to the quality and capacity of the ‘beings’ it permeates. In fact it never dilutes, transforms or degenerates to the level of gross compositions of the shells/bodies. It is the illusion of the projected bodies, that the Intelligence which is in their ‘possession’ is the original manifestation of the Reality!
If Intelligence is, indeed, present in its original integrated form in all creations of the objective world and is also not subject to any change, then the intellectuals would not be finding it in varying degrees in different classes of species!
We see and observe that all living being, including the inert, are conscious, but it is not necessary their awareness of knowledge—that permeates in that conscious—is complete. Even latent knowledge too is stored in the (conscious) mind. Intelligence is that part of knowledge, which becomes ‘aware or activated’. Only activated knowledge is ‘awareness’. It is Supreme-Intelligence which, manifest as well as permeates its creation. Awareness too projects itself in It. Awareness is the quality which makes ‘aware/known’ the elements that are already in existence. So ‘existence’ is embodied in Being (Truth). In Being, Existence manifest.
What makes us aware of these subtle elements? Every gross element is observed by a higher power, which is more subtle/finer than the observed. The mind is observed with intelligence, but intelligence is observed only by intelligence! It is the composition of all the three qualities, which create, sustain and annihilate its manifestation.
We find ourselves helpless when we have no answer to basic questions! The reason for this inability also lies within our-selves, the mind, which does not venture beyond its poor moorings. Our knowledge about ourselves vis-à-vis Nature is infinitesimal. Imagine, human brain has not been utilized beyond 7percent of its capacity! The intellectual class is mentally bankrupt to tackle such topics as Truth, Existence, Bliss, or even the least of the bothersome—body-mind-intellect, trilogy. When their known knowledge, whatever its worth, is exhausted, they rush to foggy chasm of nihilism—nothingness! They are faced with big No! How wrong it is to posit: Nothing exists beyond their ignorance. At least they, firstly, should utilize the mind to its optimum level! On the other hand, some venturesome few, when reach their precipice (of knowledge), they unhesitatingly jump into the chasm and probe its dark depths, only to find the Effulgence of enchanting beauty!

----------


## little-self

The distinguishing point between the divinely enlightened soul and the worldly (immersed) beings is their very nomenclatures. The former is Aware of his divinity, whereas the latter is conscious of his worldly being/existence. The former is aware: His innate nature is divine, the latter is conscious of the fact of his being the evolved model of Nature. The common factor in both is the element of awareness or conscious. These two states of consciousness, simply connote the state of intelligence level, to which our present beings are exposed to. In humans it is intelligence which determines the level of knowledgeacquired from external sourceswe are aware of. Latent knowledge of both, unknown Nature and Divine, is of no import, unless our beings become aware of each. 
The consciousness that pervades in its three states viz. awareness, conscious and mind, reflects in evolved forms, according to the quality and capacity of the beings it permeates. In fact it never dilutes, transforms or degenerates to the level of gross compositions of the shells/bodies. It is the illusion of the projected bodies, that the Intelligence which is in their possession is the original manifestation of the Reality!
If Intelligence is, indeed, present in its original integrated form in all creations of the objective world and is also not subject to any change, then the intellectuals would not be finding it in varying degrees in different classes of species!
We see and observe that all living being, including the inert, are conscious, but it is not necessary their awareness of knowledgethat permeates in that consciousis complete. Even latent knowledge too is stored in the (conscious) mind. Intelligence is that part of knowledge, which becomes aware or activated. Only activated knowledge is awareness. It is Supreme-Intelligence which, manifest as well as permeates its creation. Awareness too projects itself in It. Awareness is the quality which makes aware/known the elements that are already in existence. So existence is embodied in Being (Truth). In Being, Existence manifest.
What makes us aware of these subtle elements? Every gross element is observed by a higher power, which is more subtle/finer than the observed. The mind is observed with intelligence, but intelligence is observed only by intelligence! It is the composition of all the three qualities, which create, sustain and annihilate its manifestation.
We find ourselves helpless when we have no answer to basic questions! The reason for this inability also lies within our-selves, the mind, which does not venture beyond its poor moorings. Our knowledge about ourselves vis-à-vis Nature is infinitesimal. Imagine, human brain has not been utilized beyond 7percent of its capacity! The intellectual class is mentally bankrupt to tackle such topics as Truth, Existence, Bliss, or even the least of the bothersomebody-mind-intellect, trilogy. When their known knowledge, whatever its worth, is exhausted, they rush to foggy chasm of nihilismnothingness! They are faced with big No! How wrong it is to posit: Nothing exists beyond their ignorance. At least they, firstly, should utilize the mind to its optimum level! On the other hand, some venturesome few, when reach their precipice (of knowledge), they unhesitatingly jump into the chasm and probe its dark depths, only to find the Effulgence of enchanting beauty!

----------


## little-self

Imagine an intellectual sitting atop the roof of earth planet and enjoying its full view! For him, it might be the end of his search. But the hunger of a cosmologist will not be quenched until he has solved the riddle of Creation and found the ToE (Unified-Theory-of-Everything).
If we cannot know the extent of our ignorance, at least we can be aware of our limited knowledge (intellect). As ignorance can only be rewarded with the light of knowledge (wisdom), therefore the panacea is to increase our knowledge. With more and more knowledge, we are bound to realise the extent of our ignorance. The tool to be utilized for the purpose is intelligence. It is intelligence, which begets intelligence. Ignorance brings darkness, intelligence removes it. And it is ever-pervading, omnipresent and embodied in our selves. Not knowing our potential is the highest state of ignorance! What is to be known about it since it is there already? Waves want to know the existence of ocean from where they originated and in which they ‘exist’! What a classic case of ignorance!
As the constitution of water is hydrogen plus oxygen, the body is not mere bones, flesh and blood, but five elements and its principle is Aathma— the Self! Similarly the basis of Aathmik-Reality is Intelligence-Wisdom-Bliss (Sath-Chith-Anandh), i.e. Truth/Being-Awareness-Bliss. If we have to realise the existence (knowledge) of Aathma—the Reality—then we (our intellect) have to come out of the spheres (influences) of body-mind and imagination and be in its pure form. The major confusion in this regard comes up, when we compare or misconstrue the roles of gross body and its subtle bodies viz., senses of perception, mind and imagination. Even human intellect—data-bank of external world, falls into this category.
Human body along with its tools is natural phenomena and their role in its scheme of things is natural too. If we are to know or understand the mysteries of the external world (Nature), the best tools for the job are the same tools, with which we are embodied, i.e. body-mind-intellect. Our intellect is empowered to unravel the secrets of Nature along with its basic formulae too. But to know and understand, what lies at the base of (source) of Creation (Nature) itself, human tools prove insufficient to probe those fields which are beyond its ken; as human mind is not equipped with the hard disc that attunes us with Divinity. And this fact is no more an occult science. Though this fact is not new, as our ancient masters much before Pathanjali, had established the inscrutable truth, that Self (Truth/Reality) Itself was embedded in our-selves: Thus no new ‘finds’ are necessary to prove the already proven truths! We have only to find out and tread the trodden path—of spirituality—to realise the Ultimate-Reality; as physicists are eager to find the ToE. In the former case, one has to realise the already ‘existing Truth, whereas in the latter, we are still in the process of acquiring the ultimate knowledge of Nature! The knowledge of Nature is always acquired, as it is already there. The theory of water or gravity did not discover water or gravity, as these are already there. Similarly Divinity too is there, within us, only to be realised! Only It has to be realised, not acquired.

----------


## little-self

The knowledge of Nature and the realisation of Divine are two distinct sciences. Though in ancient times, our disciples used to learn both the streams of knowledge at the feet of the master. Gradually the priests on both sides, created a wide chasm and divided the two like two parallel lines which never meet. Firstly acquisition of knowledge of Nature and realisation of Divinity are, seemingly, not only distinct but opposite in nature and application. Even the tools—though embodied in the same human body—employed for acquiring their ultimate ends, are diverse (opposite) in nature. In the case of the former, human intellect—which is the gist (composition) of body-senses-mind—is as expansive in nature as Nature is expanding in scope and extent. Now the science of Nature has diversified in so many disciplines that the day is not far off when each unit of Nature would have one separate subject to distinguish it. Its gross material objects and their composition by so many subtle materials (atoms/particles) envisages the involvement of unfathomable volumes of energy to reveal its mysteries. Only energy would unravel the realms of a Universe, which is made of energy. At present only a fraction of eternity is known, that too by expending a great amount of (crude) energy, in sustaining the infrastructure deployed for the purpose. By the way, how much have we known of it so far!
By the time man finds the ToE, what amounts of energy would have been spent (exhausted) out, is anybody’s guess! But the human endeavor would have pinnacled to wondrous heights, because it is at this stage—the state of Big-Crunch—mankind would put a great leap forward into the mysterious worlds of their Origin; because the very fundamental rule of Divine principle invokes unification of everything in one/single unit, as against the multiplicity of Nature! 
Diversification from subtle to gross bodies and vice versa, is Nature, whereas the unification in single unit is Divine nature. When Nature has exhausted or completed its tasks of C-S-D, the realisation of the Existence of Eternal Being reveals Itself. And the wonder of wonders is, human beings are equipped with forces, which unravel the secrets of both the sides of Divine play viz. Nature and Itself. In Nature It has Its replicate as Brahman—Supreme-Self and in Its Creation, It exists as the Self—Aathma.

----------


## little-self

Knowledge Alias Jnaanam
Before proceeding to the enigmatic subject of Self, it is essential to be clear about the nomenclature of the term ‘knowledge’. In spiritual usage, it connotes: knowledge/awareness/realisation of the Aathma or Brahman/Vedhaanthik Vidhya/Knowledeg. In general use, it implies “capable of being known”, “discovered or understood”. In this vast universe, the scope of ‘knowledge’ is as diverse and of great magnitude that it encompasses its entirety. So its worldly expansiveness is as infinite as its Creation. Therefore its usage is not as simple and commonplace as is made out to be in general use of spoken language. If the worldly knowledge is so encompassing, what would be the scope and dimension of ‘Knowledge’—the Source, where-from it emerged! If the grandeur of the former is so enchanting and beyond perception; what would be the splendor of its originator! 
Nature has bestowed the man with its two replicates viz. the mind and the self. If the entire Universe is permeated by conscious, mind too is conscious (due to its proximity to Aathma/Soul) in equal dimensions. The mind, though conscious, is not always aware of the world around. The individual minds, though conscious, are very limited in awareness of the objective world around them. Their scope of knowledge is very poor and limited. Unless their senses and the five elements are in complete harmony and coordination, the awareness faculty—the intelligence, is completely in-cognitive (non-active). The ‘awareness’ that emerges out of the perfect (normal) coordination (interaction) or fusion between the two, is synthesized as human intelligence. It is grave misconception to assert—as is frequently propagated by the religionists—worldly knowledge is of no import/consequence or has no relevance, hence has to be forsaken, while one is engaged in the pursuit of Brahman-Jnaanam (Divine-knowledge)! A very childish statement! Being of and in the world, how could one forsake the world or its knowledge! It directly implies, the body, senses and mind, are irrelevant, thus have to be suppressed, vanquished, controlled or bypassed. Pray. Thus l.s. believes that if the very object is vanquished, how would the objective be realised! With body we interact with others bodies. With sense organs, our senses of perception satisfy the pleasure buds, and with intellect we extend our knowledge and seek higher realms of joy. It is the same tool that creates its replicate and it is the same tool that takes/transforms itself to higher tool—the object. Only intelligence begets intelligence. Knowledge begets more knowledge. It is worldly intellect/knowledge that has extended itself to present day scientific advancements. The same knowledge would fuse/merge in its mother-body of Divine-knowledge, i.e. Supreme-Intelligence.

----------


## little-self

An observation: Our scriptures tell us that human are the composition of 85 percent Divinity, and 15 percent of gross elements. Then how illogical it will be if human composition of 15 percent allows itself to be controlled or dominated by its senses or their offshoots— the negative tendencies! A mere 15 percent has camouflaged the 85 percent of its Divine part! Is it a believable proposition? Absolutely not! How can one be in control of his intellect and not his senses? Unfortunately, latter seems to be factual, as instead of saying “one is in his intelligence”; we always use the terminology “that one is in his senses”.
For a scientist, the machine or the product is not that important, as the theory/formula/principle, on the basis of which it was produced. All inventions/discoveries are based on some formula or theories, which have been tested and role-models created. As a result that the discovered/invented knowledge is ‘acquired’ knowledge and its extension is, too, the acquisition of additional knowledge. Therefore acquired knowledge is not the intellect/intelligence. Neither is it conscious or awareness! Intelligence is the source of all knowledge. Not only the source but the all-pervading-Force that sets in motion—the creational process!
So to understand the Self, we shall have to find out or reach out to our deepest levels of consciousness i.e. intelligence. Rather than being immersed in the pleasure or pains of body-mid-intellect trinity’s vicious clutches, what lies beyond this is of paramount importance! 
In human body or other forms of life that Self (Aathma) is the basic principle of their creation and sustenance. As the acquisition of knowledge of physical aspect of the ephemeral world is helping the scientists to probe further its mysteries; the other class of scientists is engaged in probing its fundamental principles, which are the cause of Creation. The name of their science is spiritualism. Spiritualism is the knowledge (Jnaanam) that makes us aware of Aathma. So the knowledge that makes us aware, the Aathma, similarly makes us ‘aware’ of the Self, as both are one. For the realisation of Self, the procedure (Sadhna) which is adopted is spiritualism. The difference between the physical science and spiritualism is the element of purity of the means, employed for achieving the ends. In the latter case, means are more important, and are even above the life itself. Human values are the embodiment, like flesh and blood of the sadhak/seeker, whereas no such discipline is necessary in the present system of education for becoming a scientist. 
It is no less than the travesty of the facts that those engaged in replicating or discovering the facets of Nature—which are already in existence—are called scientists! By discovering secrets (unknown) of physical laws of Nature, they are producing machines, which are merely the duplication of the ‘acts’ of the Nature. Whenever a new law is discovered, its veracity is tested in the laboratory. All this exercise is the acquisition of knowledge. But on the other hand, those sadhak (seeker of truth), who are earnestly engaged in discovering the Truth—Supreme-Intelligence, which is the cause behind all causes—are spurned. The veracity of their discoveries is tested not in physical laboratory, but in their own laboratory of the self, i.e. physical body. Their body is the laboratory. They ‘know’ the truth by self-experience. They experience the truth, instead of acquiring its knowledge in theory. Acquisition of worldly knowledge is in theory; realisation of Aathmik-knowledge is self-experience. Practical experience of Self is more authentic way of understanding the truth, than the theoretical equations, formulae or laws which are changed/upgraded/replaced after every ten years, because of rapid progress in the field of science and technology. Not one law of science has stood the test of times, whereas the spiritual ‘experiences’ are eternal; never changing—as fresh and pristine as Truth Itself. But human intellect being ever progressive is constantly changing, expanding, and improving. Again it (intelligence/conscious) is the ‘acquirer/receiver’ (of knowledge); its ‘dispenser’ (discriminator) and ‘experiencer’ of Divine bliss! On the face of it, it seems contradictory, as changing entity cannot be expected to hold on to ‘divinity’, which is Sath-Chith-Anandh(Truth-Being-Bliss); whereas the intellect is transitory and reflects only the ephemeral worlds’ changing aspects.

----------


## little-self

Conscious is the reflection of Consciousness (Supreme-Intelligence), when it is seen through the tools/elements of the phenomenon world. Because of It, there is life and the never ending cycle of evolution. It pervades and permeates the Universe and its creations— inert as well as living. However like gravity, whose pull (attraction/affect) is weak in intensity in space, than in the gross objects who have more mass and density. Had it not been so, gravity would not have allowed to ‘growing’ gross matter in space and had rather crunched the ephemeral world and its creations, in their very infancy! But its weak intensity is holding the objective world in balance. As the gross bodies assume mammoth proportions, their gravitational pull becomes more intense. Black holes in vast galaxies are devouring stars, planets etc. like a space vacuum cleaners. Actually it is a ‘mirage effect’—the play of the celestial elements. Gravity is as constant and universal as conscious, because gravity is the initial aspect of matter, created by energy (magnetic-force). It is therefore subtle aspect of energy (matter) in the conscious. The elements in gross form seem to display more magnetic-power, through their creations. As a result, gross bodies attract subtle elements into their orbits (fields) more effectively. Earth’s atmosphere usually remains disturbed by the elements; as are oceans affected by the external forces. 
Subtle elements, when transmute into new forces and the consequent entities which emerge —as a result of the fusion—are grosser than their parental bodies, because of new formations of atoms/particles. From initial release of colossal energies and the subsequent stabilization (cooling) state, numerous bodies of matter are produced, corresponding to the level (intensity) of temperatures of the energy-forces. These varieties of bodies so formed, display the inborn/innate attributes (inherited elements), according to the limitation of the absorption capacity of the embodied shells. Energy (not magnetic) being expansive in nature gets diluted till an ideal limit is reached, so as to produce a jewel of Nature like the planet Earth. Imagine billions of galaxies and other gross bodies produced so far out of the fusion of the elements the released forces of energy! These billions into billions/trillions of bodies deport different names and forms, are subject to multiple forces of Nature: Because of the gross forms assumed by these ‘bodies’, the consciousness element of Divinity has gotten ‘diluted’ or has assumed gross state (of course, not in reality) —as in the case of temperature of energy, has gone down since Big-Bang. 
Though ‘Divinity and Consciousness’ are constant and are not subjective, but gross elements are, generally, devoid of Its other reflector ‘Guna’ (attribute) —that of ‘awareness’.
Although Consciousness, like Divinity is all pervasive, the Awareness factor is, invariably, according to the quality of life of the subjects. And quality of life does not depend on the quality or the amount of consciousness, or how enlightened the subject is, but on the ‘presence’ of ‘awareness’, which is in direct proportion to the quality of life one leads! Whereas Divinity is equally permeating in all, whereas Its ‘awareness’ is not so! 
In fact our subject matter is not elementary elucidation on philosophical digress, but a tryst with deep glimpses of Reality, so the above background note was necessary. It is merely a repetitive exercise, of no use to the serious students/sadhak of spiritual Sadhna/exercise/penance.

----------


## little-self

Conscious is the reflection of Consciousness (Supreme-Intelligence), when it is seen through the tools/elements of the phenomenon world. Because of It, there is life and the never ending cycle of evolution. It pervades and permeates the Universe and its creations inert as well as living. However like gravity, whose pull (attraction/affect) is weak in intensity in space, than in the gross objects who have more mass and density. Had it not been so, gravity would not have allowed to growing gross matter in space and had rather crunched the ephemeral world and its creations, in their very infancy! But its weak intensity is holding the objective world in balance. As the gross bodies assume mammoth proportions, their gravitational pull becomes more intense. Black holes in vast galaxies are devouring stars, planets etc. like a space vacuum cleaners. Actually it is a mirage effectthe play of the celestial elements. Gravity is as constant and universal as conscious, because gravity is the initial aspect of matter, created by energy (magnetic-force). It is therefore subtle aspect of energy (matter) in the conscious. The elements in gross form seem to display more magnetic-power, through their creations. As a result, gross bodies attract subtle elements into their orbits (fields) more effectively. Earths atmosphere usually remains disturbed by the elements; as are oceans affected by the external forces. 
Subtle elements, when transmute into new forces and the consequent entities which emerge as a result of the fusionare grosser than their parental bodies, because of new formations of atoms/particles. From initial release of colossal energies and the subsequent stabilization (cooling) state, numerous bodies of matter are produced, corresponding to the level (intensity) of temperatures of the energy-forces. These varieties of bodies so formed, display the inborn/innate attributes (inherited elements), according to the limitation of the absorption capacity of the embodied shells. Energy (not magnetic) being expansive in nature gets diluted till an ideal limit is reached, so as to produce a jewel of Nature like the planet Earth. Imagine billions of galaxies and other gross bodies produced so far out of the fusion of the elements the released forces of energy! These billions into billions/trillions of bodies deport different names and forms, are subject to multiple forces of Nature: Because of the gross forms assumed by these bodies, the consciousness element of Divinity has gotten diluted or has assumed gross state (of course, not in reality) as in the case of temperature of energy, has gone down since Big-Bang. 
Though Divinity and Consciousness are constant and are not subjective, but gross elements are, generally, devoid of Its other reflector Guna (attribute) that of awareness.
Although Consciousness, like Divinity is all pervasive, the Awareness factor is, invariably, according to the quality of life of the subjects. And quality of life does not depend on the quality or the amount of consciousness, or how enlightened the subject is, but on the presence of awareness, which is in direct proportion to the quality of life one leads! Whereas Divinity is equally permeating in all, whereas Its awareness is not so! 
In fact our subject matter is not elementary elucidation on philosophical digress, but a tryst with deep glimpses of Reality, so the above background note was necessary. It is merely a repetitive exercise, of no use to the serious students/sadhak of spiritual Sadhna/exercise/penance.

----------


## little-self

As the quality of life, so the nomenclatures of consciousness have been graded. The spiritualists relate consciousness with Divinity and conscious to ephemeral world! This ‘division’ is superficial, just for the sake of connoting the element of Conscious, in their respective disciplines. Our ignorance has degraded the knowledge of both the disciplines viz., worldly and spiritual, that, even, the definitions of empirical words have been demeaned. Awareness (Chaithanyan) —the enlightened state of Consciousness, is equated with ‘observation’. In short we are using relegated spiritual language for our common use. It is no more the language of the Jnaanis, but of the layman scholars. Consciousness has become conscious; Awareness has become observation; realisation is ‘acquisition of knowledge; knowledge, which was once related to ‘Aathma-Vicara (Vidhya), now stands for data-bank of ‘information’. Bliss becomes ‘pleasure; God becomes an enigma—the Unknown!
Like our constitutional rights, spiritual knowledge (enlightenment/elevation) is not conferred upon the citizen automatically. It has to be earned. Awareness denotes our elevation state of ‘divine’ enlightenment. Even the commonly used word ‘conscious’ is not available, conferred or inherited automatically; it enters the amoeba only on the 72nd day of its growth! Life-force was there, but conscious was absent till then! It is the conscious which instills the growth of ‘seed’ of latent memories, according to the design (Sankalp).
We observe also, the material objects are overflowing with energy forces—always given to volatile explosions, whether it be a star, planet or the living beings. Energy being the composite form of so many other energies/forces cannot be contained in weak containers (bodies). That is why, to subside it, its mother-energy—the magnetic-force—is called for. In spiritual parlance, it connotes Divine-power. 
Coming back to our subject: However convincing the argumentation, the fact remains our Self remains incognito by the effects of negative-forces generated by the senses! It takes super-human efforts by involving all the positive forces (human values) at our command, that too with super-human Sankalp (will-power) to subjugate the negative tendencies and reestablish the harmony between the elements and the senses. In the process, we observe, the power of the sense of imagination too. It is the single most sense, which not only inflates the normal powers of the other five senses, but overtakes the mind and subsumes its all finer sensitivities in its own imaginary (delusive) existence and creates the mirage of parallel universe, which is, even more sense-gratifying and enchanting than the actual one—which is the constituent of the five elements. Without the power of imagination, our senses and their generated fields of influence are quite normal and function within the bonds of 15 percent—which is their maximum sphere of existence, i.e., the body and its functional limits (capacity). Thus a seeker (sadhak) has to keep a perfect (normal) balance between the external (elements) and internal (senses of perception) forces. At no point or junction he has to make use of para-sensual powers. For, the sadhak has to be alive to the fact that no object or event is factual, as by the time he observes their effects, these are in fact, the after- effects—the images—not the actual events! Even if he is witness to these events and is in full consonance with time, space and circumstances, the transient nature of the objects/events does not reflect the ‘reality’. The reality of an event is not the ‘happening’, but the actual ‘cause’ that was behind the event. Since any body would know that an event is ‘caused’ by the permutation of elements (forces) and the resultant projection is altogether different to the parental elements. Even the visible ‘cause’ is not the actual motivator, but an event of history (memory); whereas the actual ‘cause’ is hidden behind layers of superficial causes.

----------


## little-self

To be ‘aware’ of Aathma-Self, the knowledge (Aathmavicara) is a must. That ‘knowledge’ of Aathma we realize is, not by acquiring the knowledge, through our senses! Human intellect, which is basically the data-bank of mundane world, is of no relevance, while engaged in the realisation of that ‘knowledge’, which subsumes all the streams of empirical knowledge. Human body or its subtle reflectors are not made to withstand the grandeur of Divine-force. To have a peep inside the sun, it requires a robot of those metal/elements, which can withstand the temperatures of its core. Or we develop a cell that is more subtle than the helium’s particles. Both these inventions are going to take a long time. But cosmologists have already developed ‘theories’ and equations by which they have ‘known’ the secrets of the universe; even up to the point of ‘event horizon’! Without physically discovering the limits of time (Big-Bang event), they have virtually discovered the deepest mysteries of the universe. 
Mind and its power of imagination gestate a tool—of intellect, which envision like seers, the unseen mysteries. However the ‘intellect’ they so develop least resemble rationality. On the contrary it is entirely based on conjectures, prescience, intuition, para-intellectual-forces; to which their rational brains are hardly related. However their theories have stood the test on ground realities and been able to catapult the man on moon. 
Beyond the sphere of senses-mind-intellect (synthesis of the trilogy: so-called ego), there is the void of tranquility, the neutral zone—where the effects of these elements are nearly zero—the showers of Divinity are ‘visible’; i.e. experiential and are prone to subtle reflections of the mind. Beyond that, ends the utility or the limit (physical existence) of mundane knowledge. Thus the final analysis of the self-enquiry leads us to the conclusion: where the mundane world’s road (knowledge) ends, i.e. exhausts or gets insentient (calm), it does not lose itself or vanishes; it simply subsumes in its mother-knowledge (Source), which is infinite and beyond conception. Thereafter, even the utility of Aathma (Aathmavicara) becomes extinct, because in the Source-knowledge/Supreme-Intelligence, only the Pure-Intelligence/Consciousness exists. All other branches of knowledge, which are sourced themselves, and had assumed multifarious identities, are, consumed (subsumed) by the superior-infinite expanseless ‘Being’—there is only the truth of Existence-Being-Bliss.
Reaching this far, was the journey from Aham-Vicara (self-enquiry) to Aathma-Vicara (Self-enquiry), and in the process, created the ‘knowledge’ bank of Brahman-Vidhya —knowledge of Supreme-Knowledge (expanseless/endless). With this knowledge the individual-self realises its real Self—the Aathma (Soul), which is not ‘Being’ or a state (existence) even, but a stateless state that makes us realise the Awareness’ of Reality and Its bliss that has no expression in human language. These prefixes or suffixes are mere expressions of self-experience of Divine ‘glimpses’. Every thinker has given names to these ‘experiences’ according to their intellectual litany. 
Secular knowledge relates to body-senses-mind-ego-intellectual-self, and the spiritual knowledge to the Self, i.e. Aathma. From here we go to our next quest, which connotes the completion of secular world’s intellectual journey and transports our ‘self’ at the blessed door of that “Something”, which is the embodiment of all that, the human ingenuity could ever imagine or that which cannot be imagined—hence beyond perception, imagination! It is All and no All; It is and It is not! It is the composite of all that exist or does not exist; but at the same time devoid of existence-being-bliss. Better not put any prefixes and suffixes! Human ingenuity ends here, Divine glory emerges. That is all!

----------


## little-self

To be aware of Aathma-Self, the knowledge (Aathmavicara) is a must. That knowledge of Aathma we realize is, not by acquiring the knowledge, through our senses! Human intellect, which is basically the data-bank of mundane world, is of no relevance, while engaged in the realisation of that knowledge, which subsumes all the streams of empirical knowledge. Human body or its subtle reflectors are not made to withstand the grandeur of Divine-force. To have a peep inside the sun, it requires a robot of those metal/elements, which can withstand the temperatures of its core. Or we develop a cell that is more subtle than the heliums particles. Both these inventions are going to take a long time. But cosmologists have already developed theories and equations by which they have known the secrets of the universe; even up to the point of event horizon! Without physically discovering the limits of time (Big-Bang event), they have virtually discovered the deepest mysteries of the universe. 
Mind and its power of imagination gestate a toolof intellect, which envision like seers, the unseen mysteries. However the intellect they so develop least resemble rationality. On the contrary it is entirely based on conjectures, prescience, intuition, para-intellectual-forces; to which their rational brains are hardly related. However their theories have stood the test on ground realities and been able to catapult the man on moon. 
Beyond the sphere of senses-mind-intellect (synthesis of the trilogy: so-called ego), there is the void of tranquility, the neutral zonewhere the effects of these elements are nearly zerothe showers of Divinity are visible; i.e. experiential and are prone to subtle reflections of the mind. Beyond that, ends the utility or the limit (physical existence) of mundane knowledge. Thus the final analysis of the self-enquiry leads us to the conclusion: where the mundane worlds road (knowledge) ends, i.e. exhausts or gets insentient (calm), it does not lose itself or vanishes; it simply subsumes in its mother-knowledge (Source), which is infinite and beyond conception. Thereafter, even the utility of Aathma (Aathmavicara) becomes extinct, because in the Source-knowledge/Supreme-Intelligence, only the Pure-Intelligence/Consciousness exists. All other branches of knowledge, which are sourced themselves, and had assumed multifarious identities, are, consumed (subsumed) by the superior-infinite expanseless Beingthere is only the truth of Existence-Being-Bliss.
Reaching this far, was the journey from Aham-Vicara (self-enquiry) to Aathma-Vicara (Self-enquiry), and in the process, created the knowledge bank of Brahman-Vidhya knowledge of Supreme-Knowledge (expanseless/endless). With this knowledge the individual-self realises its real Selfthe Aathma (Soul), which is not Being or a state (existence) even, but a stateless state that makes us realise the Awareness of Reality and Its bliss that has no expression in human language. These prefixes or suffixes are mere expressions of self-experience of Divine glimpses. Every thinker has given names to these experiences according to their intellectual litany. 
Secular knowledge relates to body-senses-mind-ego-intellectual-self, and the spiritual knowledge to the Self, i.e. Aathma. From here we go to our next quest, which connotes the completion of secular worlds intellectual journey and transports our self at the blessed door of that Something, which is the embodiment of all that, the human ingenuity could ever imagine or that which cannot be imaginedhence beyond perception, imagination! It is All and no All; It is and It is not! It is the composite of all that exist or does not exist; but at the same time devoid of existence-being-bliss. Better not put any prefixes and suffixes! Human ingenuity ends here, Divine glory emerges. That is all!

----------


## little-self

The Self/Aathma. It is all very easy to recite, like parrots, the religious texts of Holy Scriptures. It is also not that difficult, at least in theory, to learn and discourse on Brahamsuther and Geetha, which are not only the ancient classic ‘thought’ of Indian culture and spirituality, but the practical aspects of Divine reality of human endeavor. As explained earlier, this l.s had ‘read’ almost all the available scriptures of major religions of the world; both critically and also with genuine quest of a sadhak, to ‘know’ something about God or Reality! I did not seek refuse in the camouflaged words like, ‘Reality/Truth/Supra-Consciousness/Supreme-Intelligence/Constant-Integrated-Consciousness/Tao/Word/Allah/Messengers/Prophets/Avathaar etc. I wanted to tackle the word God, in the Original form, not to mess with Its low-grade nomenclatures. After reading the works of the masters, I was baffled by different versions of the Single/One/Reality, in as diverse ways as are the number of the religions! Why has it happened? Are there really different Gods for different religions? But as each one, supposedly claims, then their ‘revelations’ of Its glimpses should match their ‘word’, that there is one God/Reality and He/It belongs to all. Most importantly their versions of Reality should have been one: In essence at least! There is one class of thinkers and seers, who all agree on the ‘teachings/findings’ of the Geetha—the celestial song of Lord Krshan. It is also known as the ‘theory’ of Vedhaanth—the non-dual aspect of GOD/Reality. It is the acceptance of one God, One Reality, and One Truth, which is Omnipresent-Omniscient-Omnipotent. These attributes are only prefixes, simply to connote Its unique Single-Identity, without a second. 
As the l.s was a worldly person, with all the related, so-called weaknesses and negative/positive tendencies and hence was not a quality stuff to undertake the quest: which is reserved for the special class of Jnaanis, who have gone through the initial stages of Karamyog, Rajyog, Bhakthiyog and Thyaagyog, the system which qualifies a sadhak for Divine realization. It is a practical way that yields the fruits of enlightenment. Without going into the finer nuances of the celestial path, recommended by each religion, the seeker should first be aware about the depth of thought, aptitude and the compulsions which motivate him to follow that particular path! Since no amount of reading or intellectual suffixes are going to be of any practical help for attaining one’s journey’s end—of SELF-Realisation, unless one is ready to forego and disassociate from those indulgences which distance him from the chosen goal. It is an empirical science which demands practical methodology, involving strict self discipline, perseverance and firm Sankalp (will), which is more powerful and focused than even the imagination power of the mind. 
Whatever the l.s has experienced or known of the glory of the Self or Its effulgence is, the result of transforming into practice the teachings of the masters. Nobody can help a seeker; not even the master, in his quest, as it is one-to-one involvement. He is One, so His realisation is also for one/single entity at a time. Heart to heart relationship is always individual and between two persons. It is the individual self that yearns for its real/original-Self, which is one-to-one relationship. As no other person can enjoy or suffer the fruits of our Karmas (deeds/actions), so too, others —however realised they are, can gain access to His realms, on others’ behalf! Spiritualism is highly individualistic path, for it involves, exclusively, one’s own body-senses-mind-intellect. It is our body, one has to master/control. It is one’s own intellect, which has to be channeled and diverted. Frankly speaking, if one really desires to know one’s reality, one should throw away all books and cleanse the intellect of all the ‘finer theories’ and one should chalk out one’s own trail and reach the destination by self efforts only. No body teaches us anything; it is our own intellect, which extends itself and expands its horizons. By self-learning and self endeavor, nothing is un-achievable.
Not that the knowledge related to physical world is of no significance. Its utility, however, is only in furtherance of our intellect—the data-bank of ephemeral world. In our inner quest too, any phase of energy or its transformation is relevant only if we find out its ‘motivator’, i.e. its latent force. However it should be recalled that energy never creates, it only converts/transforms/transmutes into another forms and entities. Its role—when it is still in subtle form—in our subtle composition starts from intellect downward. As from intellect upward—deeper realms of Aathma/Supreme-Intelligence—only Divine-power (subtle attributes of Divinity) manifest as Vijnaanamaya (Para-Jnaan-Absolute-Wisdom) and Jnaanam (Budhi). These two reflect as “Parkash” (effulgence/light), i.e. enlightenment. The rays of ‘Parkash’ are sublime, whereas rays of gross energy are hot in nature. That is the reason, energy projection (conversion) as ego (Ahamkaar-self/individual identification), intellect, mind, senses and body, inherit its characteristic of motion (mind and imagination) and heat ( anger and passion), expansion ( creation through transmutation of elements and bodies) and consciousness. That is why all beings are engaged in two opposite directions. While indulging in the orgies of the sensual world, the inward pull of consciousness is driving him to Divine awareness: As all beings are composite of the dual facets of Divine-Consciousness!

----------


## little-self

It is these aspects of energy, which each sadhak has to transcend, before he/she enters the higher realms of Conscious. This state of Conscious (-ness) becomes accessible, when the sadhak has maintained a perfect (normal) balance and coordination between the senses and the elements. That, one is completely free of the influences of these (two) categories of energy forms! When the senses, both subtle and gross, are functioning within their norms, the mind becomes calm, without any desire troubling it. Similarly when the intellect is left without any questions and doubts still lingering in it; it attains its original state of Pure-Conscious.
Acquisition of total worldly knowledge by any individual is impossible, until they are ‘Aware’. Becoming conscious of ones’ acquired knowledge, which leads to revelation of the level of our ignorance one is still burdened with; at that level human intellect transcends its limitation and is thus able to ‘realise’ its latent potential, with which he was, already embodied, but was unaware. To attain this ‘realisation’ one is not required to cross any, supposedly, celestial barriers, but ones’ own super-imposed barriers of ignorance, which one generally associates with religious rigmaroles and high profile ‘adjectives’.
Simply by knowing (becoming aware) of ones biological functioning of the body and its senses; the resultant mind and its finer aspect—the intellect, the whole gamut becomes clear! Human body is very efficient and self-sustaining unit of Nature. Except for food, air and water, it is self sufficient. Life itself, in whatever form it manifest in, is dependent only on its constituents i.e. elements. These elements are also eternally sustained by them! The life principle of life in gross bodies has to project in gross form, which in this case is, the master mind itself. As it is, the mind is the master sustainer of the body! As it appears, it is totally independent and its manifestation—the gross-selves—is the instrumental tools to act according to its destined diktat. That, it is consciousness, which sustains it, is the hidden factor! Therefore the one, who has mastered the mind, becomes qualified to pursue higher education of spirituality. 
The one, who is still bothered by the body and its senses, is in body-conscious only. The one who is engaged in the pursuits of the ephemeral world, is worldly (intellectually) conscious. Third category is of those, who discriminate the knowledge—coming via the senses—and lets in only that ‘data’ which is relevant, correct and worthy of storage in the memory chambers. Only the last class of sadhak(seeker) falls in the category of ‘Rajoguni’(passion)—those who have complete mastery over their senses and the mind. Their mind becomes an entity without any desire or thought—a non entity. As the fundamental basis of the ephemeral world is the mind; so are its projections. All the creations which take place within its domain are not really creations, but projections of its imaginations, dreams and fantasies. That is why its world is illusory. All conscious entities are manifestations, as the result of “Sankalp Shakthi” (will-power), which is bestowed in it by the Divine-Shakthi/Power. That is the reason, Vedhaanthik call the ‘Jagath’ (phenomenal world) as ‘Mithya’ —a mirage of reality. Even the Sankalp Shakthi(will) inherent in it, does not remain bereft of its (mind) influence, because it activates all its projections irrespective of the fact that, whether these projections are going to pollute the quality of life on earth! Actually the fault lies with the creations, not their creator (Sankalp Shakthi). Gold is created by Nature; its ornaments are the projection of its creation (man). The gold is pure and un-changing, but ornaments are illusory and subject to multiple pollution and manipulations. Therefore, left to it, the mind is never pure and its constituent’s—imaginations, dreams, fantasies etc, are unreal and so are the worlds, created or envisioned by them—its constituents.

----------


## little-self

However the mind (of individual body) is pigmy. It is inflated out of proportion when the unreal elements of imagination are attached to it. It is another matter that when the same elements are activated by the Sankalp Shakthi(will-power), their projection manifest into gross bodies, which to human vision ‘seem’ to exist in reality—though this ‘reality’ is relative. Otherwise the domain of the individual mind remains confined to human physiological frame. Likewise in space too, its spheres of kingdom, is the ‘physical mass’, which forms only an infinitesimal part of the Brahmand. Thus the physical mind, relating both to physical body and the material world, is insignificant and its relevance is only within the boundaries of physical world and within its normal functioning. Our quest, therefore relates to the Divine-Effulgence—which is the substance—not the gross, which is object (gross-material), i.e. observable, thus the subject matter of the scientists. Henceforth there is chalked out a clear line of demarcation, which segregates the physical aspect of the mind (gross conscious) —which is nothing but the data-bank of knowledge (conscious-memory) —projected as the field of conscious (-ness) hovering over the memory chambers. The individual mind is the ‘conscious’ as well as the latent memory’s shield (field) of consciousness. In fact imagination is not its Guna (quality). It is the Ichchaa-Shakthi (creative-power) of the individual’s mind. Any Shakthi (force) in whatever form, is always synonymous with conscious. Consciousness is present in all the aspects of Creation: whether it is dream state, play of imagination or a corpse, It permeates Its creations (manifestations/projections). However Sankalp Shakthi should not be interpreted as Ichchaa-Shakthi, because the latter is related to individual mind’s creative power, whereas the former is the ‘spark’ of Divine. As Divinity is without any attributes, so it is devoid of any kinds of power (Shakthi). Only the projected Creation is embodied with these powers, as the outcome of their permutation.
The Creation and its process (evolution) is very simple. As it evolves on its own model, i.e. it replicates again and again. Mind is its Seed of memory. The cycle of each evolution begins when Sankalp Shakthi of Awareness activates the memory-seed (Cosmic-Mind). Though Supreme-Intelligence permeates the Creation—in all its aspects, It does not interfere but remains mute witness. Similarly the Conscious in gross bodies, also, does not play any direct or indirect part in the three phased play of the Creation. All elements of Nature and its subsequent creations function within the laws of Nature. Being equipped with the element of ‘free-will’, he transgresses its assigned boundaries and develops his own Ichchaa-Shakthi(creative-power)—from free-will, and creates his own creations/projections. Without the power of free-will the human body and its limbs would function normally and would consume himself to his maximum limit of 15 percent—which is his field of energy. The body would function as an efficient machine and its energies would automatically transcend its conscious entity i.e. its body conscious and become ‘aware’ of Divine-Consciousness’. The functions of the body, its organs, senses, brain, intellect and mind are very clear and not subject to any misinterpretation. The human conscious and its elements of ‘awareness’—the intelligence—are ostensibly pure in essence: as his composition too, is according to a well designed plan and role model. Except for some elements of deformity—because of its gross nature, which is susceptive to external factors—its design and body are perfect and handsomely sculpted.
The major cause of confusion or doubt about the ‘existence/essence’ of ‘Divinity’ in human is the element of self-sustainability of Nature! No outside agency is perceptible in its evolvement! Its cycle of its own eternal principle of C-S-D, is working perfectly without the involvement of ‘Divine’ principle/base—Adhaar. The Nature and its creations are ever involved in the same process, and our conscious mind senses no outside agency, either in the making of our ‘being’ or in the Nature’s scheme of things! The discoveries of science have also revealed the already established fact—which fully support the contention of the ‘atheists’—that Nature is self-sustaining, eternal and infinite. Then where is the place or the need for God or Its Divinity, in our lives or in the working of Nature!

----------


## little-self

The wonderful quality of intelligence, the man is gifted with, compels him to trace its roots—the origin of intelligence! As his observing mind discerns; there is ‘cause’ for each and every event in Nature, therefore Nature ought to have its Creator (cause) too! Simply to explain it away with the self-designed formula of its indestructibility on the analogy of its three attributes (of C-S-D) is not convincing enough hypotheses. The same intelligence which is imbibed in him, when applied on it (intelligence) and extends (exhaust) its boundaries; ‘there’ it finds unexplainable ‘existence’ of ‘Consciousness’, which is not at all linked with his body-mind complex (field)! 
The ‘experience’ of the existence of more subtle conscious in the far regions of our own ‘self’ is enough material for an enquiring mind to probe and prove its authenticity in the testing laboratory. For a theoretician, these ‘experiences’ can be the illusions or fantasies of a schizophrenic mind, but in this case, a spiritual sadhaks’ (scientist) discoveries are as good and authentic and testable as that of an ephemeral world’s scientists. 
Our ancient Sages like Bharadhwaj, Vishwamithir, and Pathanjali had attained to such celestial heights: they had complete mastery over matter. As the matter (creation) is produced (manifest) from ‘Divinity”, Its embodiment are, thus, automatically equipped with Its powers (attributes). The ephemeral world is the jugglery of the ‘particles’ (Annus); whether of gross, subtle or casual nature. But the conscious in them, is not the attribute of Nature; that is why Nature is called as ‘gross’ (Jadd). It is an illusion to assume that Nature is embodied with conscious, as all its creations are invested with it at the time of their creation (projection/manifestation). Rightly so (!), but have we been able to put life into our creations, which we created by using natural resources? All inventions and gadgetry produced by the permutation of elements, by using different kinds of energy-fuels, our scientists and engineers have produced wonderful world of objects, but all are lifeless—without conscious. Only biological life seems to possess the element of both life and conscious. An engineer, by his knowledge (intelligence) creates designs of vast dams, nuclear reactors, rockets, satellites and other smarter/intelligent gadgetry to probe the depths of oceans and far off galaxies. Man has made his life more comfortable and useful with these technical advances. As he is using more of his intelligence, he is discovering in Nature and its elements, the conscious substance behind their creation. Now it is being realized that all creations, even gross, are conscious and are invested with ‘intelligence’. 
Further, all creations in the objective world are caused by energy-power. And the building block of elements and their creations are the ‘particles’. What ‘cause’ (stimulates) the particles to permutate and transmute in particular designs and formations—is the intelligence (conscious) and the executor of the design is, the energy. Thus all creations in Nature are conspicuously produced by energy and their carrier force of the matter is the particles—and they are conscious. Whosoever has conscious has energy and their compositors also—the particles. It is conscious in Nature which blossoms its memory-Seed and its building blocks are the particles, which produce energy. The first generation of particles, were stationary in nature and were in causal-state. Though this fact is known to the spiritual scientists, the physical scientists have to still discover its veracity, which could only be revealed or established when their search leads them beyond the so-called theory of Big-Bang event. It is not the matter, elements or particles alone, which created the cosmos. Even ‘conscious’ (knowledge/intelligence) without the element of ‘Awareness’ (chethna) is not enough for the attainment of Divine-Consciousness: As conscious in mind blossoms life in the body (embryo); it is Chethna (Awareness) that enlightens the intelligence! Human intellect without Chethna is worldly knowledge—the mind and its world. When mind transcends its boundaries (limitations) it reveals, its full effulgence of Cosmic-Reality

----------


## little-self

When one becomes ‘Aware’ or his Chethna is awakened, after transcending the mind, all illusions about gross-subtle-casual, mind-intelligence-chith (awareness) or Divine-power are absolved. All confusions in regard to Nature’s separation from Divine are removed. One becomes Gyatha (Aware). He is witness to all phases of Nature, its creative cycle, human body and its embodiments as Divine. In theory the spiritual study seems weird and antithesis to scientific system of education. Each subject like human body requires specialization in each and every branch of its anatomical parts. But once our perspective becomes clear, our objectives/subjects also becomes easy to grasp and understandable. The anatomy of Creation and human body are synonymous. Even the system of studying them is similar. Our study begins from their gross formations, to subtle compositions (elements), which cause their formations and finally the ultimate cause—the Original-Seed (Particle/Aathma). In both cases, it is energy in its casual state (Sankalp) that blossoms their growth (evolvement). The energy is the Sankalp (motivator) force, which propel the wheel of evolution.
There are body, senses, mind, intellect, awareness: we know and observe them all! Human seed, like the seed of any plant, animal or a sect grows into a preconceived design, embodied in their seeds. They do not grow in a haphazard way but are the artifacts to fit in places, Nature has assigned to each. It is energy, in its different phases, which fuels their growth. 
Each object in Nature, even the coolest ones, has their body temperature. Whether hot or cold, energy is latent in each of them. It is their basic cause (fuel) of growth. But it is not their cause of creation or of Creation. Creation has its cause (principle), whereas the role of energy is to activate the latent intelligence (memory) in the seed of each object; and forms and shapes come into being. 
An engineer, with the use of energy, makes his tools and gadgets and constructs huge dams and plants, by the permutation, molding and juxtaposition of different materials (elements) of Nature. All of these material objects so created, are in fact, the handiwork/creation of the mind. Their designs were first conceived in the mind of the engineer, though the actual execution—from minds conception (design/memory) —required the use of gross (fuel) energy! But (for) this creative visualization requires very subtle energy. Even the world of dreams is sustained by this subtle energy! Without energy, dreams would not project in the mind (sleep). This infers that intelligence, whether in Nature or in individual mind, is activated only by mind. Intelligence on its own cannot transform, its latent knowledge of the world or individual self (Jeevi), into actual creations without the element of energy. 
It is Cosmic-Consciousness which reflects as energy in Creation. The origin of Creation is from those particles, which were in their purest form. Creation is thus very pure and resplendent reflection of Divinity in gross form. Like the sea, on its own does not create disturbance in its calm state (water), in the forms of storms, tidal waves, tornados or even the waves. It is the external elements, which create these disturbances. Cosmic-mind too is calm, as is the human mind. Their innate nature is calm/tranquility. It is only the past karmas (memories/vasanas) which manifest as projections. Creation and its projections are devoid of the attribute of ‘Awareness’ (Chethna), as ‘Awareness’ is not subject to manifestation or projection. Like consciousness, it simply ‘exists’. It has, thus, no carrier agencies like, energy, reflection, reaction and, resound. It is devoid also of Sankalp Shakthi. That is why it has no role in the cycle of evolution or in the evolvement of the creations, which project in them. The Sankalp Shakthi(will-power) is the highest (subtlest) form of energy. We know that all kinds of powers (forces) in Nature are derived from energy. Even the Divine-power manifests Itself in gross form to display Its glory. Otherwise It remains a mute witness—attribute-less. As Creation is the result of energy in the Original-Seed/Particle, its creations are, thus, governed by its inherent qualities. When it is in subtle form, it transcends into various forms, depending on the external, as well as the embodied factors of the constituents forces and the creations which emerge thereof.

----------


## little-self

Human mind is pure by nature. It is devoid of negative or any kinds of tendencies. Our senses/senses of perception, as well as Pranas (life-forces/vital-airs in the body) are also pure and without any indemnity. Human body being superbly sculpted, as well as embodied with perfect tools viz., senses, mind, intellect, sense of discrimination and Jnaanam(Wisdom): When all parts of the body function normally, there is no trouble or problem from inside or outside factors (influences). But as soon as any of its part/constituent is not properly coordinating with other parts, there is imbalance. Actually there is only the body—its constituents are merely its functional tools! Even the mind has no separate existence. It is the brain of the body, which discharges all functions relating to intelligence, discrimination and Jnaanam (wisdom). The body is a biological unit, supported by the elements of Nature. It has no super-natural, extraterrestrial or some occult powers supporting it. Any subtle qualities, which are inherent in man, are embodied in the brain. That part which is encased in the head as brain; its subtle qualities/attributes like intelligence, are known as the mind! So mind is not some heavenly sent entity. Fortunately this superb model of Nature—the human body, has some features and qualities, which demonstrate that it is the true replicate of Nature, in miniature form. 
Like the cosmologists are discovering amazing secrets of Nature with its dazzling display of cosmic-dance, in its far off deeper regions, the spiritual scientists of yore had traversed/transcended the mind’s (brain) regions, much earlier. As the scientists are discovering the universe knitted in one unified unit (field), in which all of its parts are linked to each other: The force of gravity has knitted billions into billions of bodies into single unit, known as Universe. Our ancient sages have also discovered that all seemingly variety of life was a unified whole of Aathma-Principle. There is unity in diversity. Each single unit is in fact part of the same Aathma, which is embodied in all and all are permeating in the same Aathmik-Principle—Supreme-Reality (Param-Aathma). 
There ought to be no doubt about the fact that the Universe is functioning according to One-Unified-Principle. This fact was substantiated by our Sages: The individual (Jeevi) mind is, in fact, the replicate of the Cosmic-Mind: That the individual mind had in it the Cosmic-Mind is something the intellectual’s imagination/ingenuity refuse to recognize. The conscious memory in the brain is the mind. The conscious (-ness) of latent memory in the brain is, Awareness (Chethna) —Supreme Intelligence. Actually there is no such thing as ‘latent memory’ in the brain: memory is latent in Nature, but when conscious activates it, it becomes conscious both in the gross mind, as well as in the Cosmic-Mind. The Conscious is always consciousness in Existence-Being-Bliss! The individual mind is the individual-self, whereas the Universal Conscious (awareness) is Supreme-Self.
The individual mind (self) and the Cosmic-Mind are not separate or identical to each other; both are one. It is our ignorance and limited (narrow) state of conscious or awareness, which superimposes its false identification of non-real knowledge of the objective world and then of Creation, that limits its grasp of Supra-Consciousness in its true state! 
The intellectuals have narrowed the scope of the mind, only within the sphere of conscious-knowledge of the phenomenal worlds. How naively we ignore the fact that all creations in the universe are conscious, therefore their conscious cannot be divided, according to the quality of or the category of life they are placed in! Conscious is universal. However the state of awareness of the creations is different and variant. This attribute of ‘awareness’ in the physical world is associated with ‘intelligence’. So intelligence varies from mind to mind and individual to individual. The individual mind is thus the conscious knowledge of the objective world: And the latent consciousness, which the spiritualists associate with Constant-Integrated-Consciousness (Para-Brahman Supreme ParamAathma), is subtle than the gross conscious—which is related to the ephemeral world, and is stored in subtle and casual particles

----------


## little-self

More precisely, all gross bodies in the ephemeral world, which are involved in the creative process, are possessed with patent and latent (conscious) memory. The activation (awareness) of memory is intelligence. The conscious of patent (physical world) is—Mind, whereas the ‘awareness’ of the latent (subtle and casual) is Divine Consciousness (Brahman-Chethna). 
The individual mind, when becomes ‘aware’ of its ignorance or has exhausted its limits of knowledge and has become ‘aware’ of its totality of knowledge— which is very meager indeed—it automatically becomes aware of its true Self, which is Universal-Consciousness, the Cosmic-Self (Consciousness).
The conscious (patent) brain cells (activated memory) is the individual mind and when the self has known itself or has become aware of its stored knowledge, its conscious transcends its limitlessness and realises its limitations, which was never latent! So both states are part of the physical brain; the physical (gross) mind and the Cosmic-Mind. The Self is the totality of knowledge—patent and latent—that each brain supports. Once the delusion of misconception—that the gross mind’s ‘existence/being is because of its involvement with the external world and is thus of the physical world only—is removed by accepting the fact that not only the matter but its subtle and casual constituents, also belong to the same Origin: The Creator—whether It be the Supreme-Intelligence/ToE, or Its creation, cannot be differentiated as two separate entities. As Newton’s theory of Gravity or Einstein’s theory of Relativity are not separate from Creation, equally the elements and the constituents, and the more subtle forces which created them, are also not separate or identical from their Creator—Nature. Then how Nature can be identical and separate from its Principle—Divinity (Reality)? As intelligence cannot be separated from the intelligent, it cannot be separated from its Creator! As each body has in it its source of creation (spermatozoa), the mind, which is its embodiment, has in it its creator—the intelligence. We only need to ‘know’ its constituents of PraJnaanam—Supreme-Intelligence. All of these ‘elements’ are in our mind (brain), only we have to ‘know’ of them (the constituents). We are the body; we are the mind; the intelligence; the Aathma; and the Supreme-ParamAathma! Because these are embodied in us! Why don’t we try to ‘know’ (realise) this also, as we are pursuing the knowledge of the physical world? Why don’t we pursue the intelligence which is its embodiment, as we are ‘discovering’ the intelligence in the physical world? Should we not try to discover the source of this intelligence, which is embedded in our own brain, because it is the same brain, which is discovering intelligence in the external world? There is no such thing as external and internal worlds—both are One: One is the subtle aspect of its projections (the second). That’s all there is to ‘know or realise’! 
These simple truths are beyond the discerning minds of the so-called rationalists. Because no intellectual, scholar or a rationalist can ever imagine that there is a higher state of conscious! We have confined, rather imprisoned our minds, with superficial boundaries of caste, creeds and regions; resulting in the down gradation of our intellectual level. We have relegated to the junkyards of our minds, those subjects which pursued truth. Philosophy, physical science and spiritualism are no more as important as the social sciences, which have taken their places. Very few students go for fine arts and pure science subjects. Hardly any college has post graduation program for philosophy. Being a learner, this l.s. has been associating with the top brains of his times, but to his surprise, he has not come across a single dignitary, who ever made any sincere endeavor for the extension of his ‘thought’! Their creativity was confined only within the syllabi of their text books or the classics of western novelists, dramatists and historians. Standards of modern writer’s creativity, is very poor and irrelevant; with the result that our universities are churning out students with useless baggage of degrees, which do not earn them their livelihood even. Degrees are bought and ‘creative’ writers have ghost writers, whose only expertise is data collection from rubbish surveys, in the name of scholarly papers. The fault does not lie in our genes but with the system of education. These rationalists have followed only one path that of materialism—read commercialism—while completely ignoring the inner significance of the finer sciences, which put life into the material (inorganic) world. 
Physical world and its subtle constituents are not separate from each other. These ignoramuses have made a divide, as they did with earth’s topography by creating artificial boundaries in the name of nations. They have divided the indivisible ‘Conscious’ into external and internal worlds. Being all permeating and subtler than any elements of Nature, it simply cannot be tinkered with. These ingenious have further divided it into so many sub-conscious levels that its projection—the mind, is compartmentalized into even more segmentation. Ego, which is a non-entity, has been attributed into four facets viz. wealth, progeny, culture and economy. All of these are related to one’s way of life

----------


## little-self

A genuine sadhak(seeker) is not interested in amassing worldly awards and rewards; neither he is for acclaim or infamy. His placement or way of life is an obligation, which he discharges for society in the spirit of dedication. Except for noble thoughts and love in heart, there is no room for flimsy desires, which are related only to objects, which are transitory and without any underlying substance of truthfulness. An intellectuals laboratory is not the objective world but (in) his consciousness. A seeker (of reality) is always reveling in pure state of his Conscious. He has unwavering mind with steadfast vision. In that state, not a single (flicker) thought or idea crops up. His intense concentration contemplates only on his focus of enquiryReality of the ephemeral world (Creation). In this state of mind (consciousness), the mind is calm i.e. without any activity. His thought, word and deed are impression-less and fully attuned to the harmonious co-existence between his senses and the elements. When the individual mind is disassociated from its objective world, it regains its truest state of pure-consciousness, i.e. Cosmic-Consciousnesswhich is its innate nature. His (Vedhaanthik) quest in not to pursue every objects in Creation and find its individual intelligence, but to reaffirm the underlying unity in diversity. Cosmic-Consciousness is not composition of sum total of intelligence of Creation, which exist in the Brahmand (Cosmos)!
The beauty of (Divine) system is: If one knows the reality (extent) of ones mind, it automatically transcends its original state of Cosmic-Consciousness (Mind). The only problem which persists at this stage is the nagging habit of the individual mind to resurface again, as the sadhaks realisation of Reality is very partial. He has Its glimpses only, not Its realisation. So he is occasionally waylaid with the disease of doubt (nescience) like the atheists. Only in his case, his doubts are impregnated with the doges of Divine-effulgencethough in very small dosage. With persistent Sadhna these initial bouts absolve and the sadhak realises his true identitythe Aathma (Soul), which is one (united) with all others. That, there is only one Identity and it is universal and omnipresent! The reason for initial doubts become clear, as one realises that these glimpses of Reality were, in fact, due to the grace of Divine. Thereafter the sadhak has to earn the grace with his unceasing self efforts. As the efforts (level of Sadhna), so the results! They (sadhak) usually realise partial view (awareness) of Divine-Consciousness, as their being in the pure state of conscious is of short durations. As their periods/duration of being aware is increasing, their state of being in Brahmaananadham (Braahmik Bliss) is proportionately increasing. This is the most vital stage of the sadhaks journey of Realisation. The majority cannot resist the temptation and fall prey, to exploit the partial gains of divine grace, by assuming their attainment level as final and acclaim themselves as masters! Innocent and genuine subjects are snared by the tempting nets of the oratory of these half-baked masters and blindly follow them, surrendering their wealth and souls. No master is competent enough to transform the lives of his followers. God has not delegated His powers to any human being to enlighten/blossom the latent Divinity in man, on His behalf; until He incarnates Himself in human body, as Avathaar(Incartion of God in human form) and teach the humanity by living an exemplary life and presenting Himself as a living example. 
(An aside: Let us be clear about the concept of Avathaar. In Indian scriptures Raama and Krshan are regarded as Avathaar. This is not so. They are in their human form quite like other ordinary men. All of you are the embodiments of the Divine. The idea that God is different from you should be given up. You have to develop the feeling that God is no different from you) (Baba).

----------


## little-self

Inspire, be Blessed
We observe Nature is producing, from micro to macro level bodies, which sustain for some time and then disintegrate. On our planet there are wonderful creations designed by the Master-Creator. These creations are being produced by the permutation of the subtle forces, i.e. the five elements. The human mind too is creating wonderful worlds in its imagination and replicating them into material objects. Only his creations are the result of materials, sourced from Nature, whereas Nature is converting its intelligence into material projection out of its forces (elements). If Nature can convert its intelligence into material projection, then the manwho is its creationshould also be, equally, equipped with the same intelligence and powers to execute it into material projection (design), from elements, which are within him! But in his case, he borrows (acquire) not only its intelligence but also the powers/forces from Nature, to give shape to his (subtle) plans into material projection. If Nature is capable to translate its intelligence into material projections, then why man is incapable of translating his intelligence into material manifestation! 
The answer is not far to seek. Because the inherited intelligence in man is, latent in form, with the result that we have to re-acquire knowledge (intelligence) from Nature and createrather re-imposethe data-bank of memories (mind). All creations of Nature, excepting human beings, are vested with inherited-qualitieswithout the will of their own, and thereby discharge themselves, exactly according to that. 
A banana tree produces bananas only. They have no will (free-will) of their own. Only human beings are capable to tinker with the Nature or its laws, as they are, additionally embodied with the Divine-attributes. 
As earlier stated, Divine Consciousness in human being is in latent form that is why at birth; their brains are devoid of inherited intelligence. Only after coming into interaction with external world, they build up their individual intelligence (knowledge). This individual intelligence, which is entirely acquired, is different from the Divine-Intelligencewhich in any case is, embedded in latent form. It is therefore natural, the individual mindswhich are the composition of acquired knowledge, are always engrossed and involved with the external world. These minds are not equipped to transcend their barriers and delve into the transcendental realms. Having once learnt to transcend these acquired minds, we become Aware of Divine-Consciousness, on which these superficial minds had projected (as clouds block the view of cosmos from earth). Unless the Awareness/Enlightenment of Divine-Consciousness is attained/realised, one is bereft of Its powersthough the mind, like Nature enjoys all the powers inherent in them both. Like Nature, the human mind, being possessed of phenomenal and multi-dimensional facets is, capable to create, sustain and destroy the material objects. It has inherited from Nature the power of Sankalp Shakthi, which can be executed through intense power of concentration. In fact will/Sankalp itself is the concentration of all subtle powers enshrined in Nature/mind. Whosoever develops or awakens these powers is, automatically empowered to discharge the three attributes (of C-S-D). 
So what is super-natural about these powers of the mind! It acquires the knowledge from mother-Nature, so its intelligence is synonymous with its Source. On the basis of the acquired intelligence from Nature, the mind is fully equipped with those powers, which comes with that (acquired) knowledge. But in case, the same mind transcends its limited field of data-bank, its real naturecosmic intelligence--gets revealed, which is universal in nature and content.

----------


## little-self

For a BrahmanJnaani(Self-realised), the material world does not exist. Not that he denies its physical existence! He knows its primal cause and the Source! He knows behind the objective world is the Supreme-Intelligence that causes its creation. He knows that secret of gross-subtle-casual bodies is not even the conscious, awareness or the consciousness! However subtle state an element might be in, or whatever its state of consciousness, it still remains the creation of the Intelligence. For him there is no difference between the intelligence of the individual mind and the Supreme-Intelligence, as both are one. As when human mind awakens its latent intelligence, the barriers of ignorance are broken and the universality of Self (Supreme-Aathma) reveals Itself. The existence of Jagath (ephemeral world) is, as long as the mind of acquired intelligence exists. No mind, no Jagath! Only Reality exists, which is Supreme-Intelligence.
Uptill now we have had enough of theory. From a sadhaks(seekers) point of view, there has been a lot of enquiry/search of the Self! For the novice, the real worth of theory/enquiry/research/quest of Self is, of no import if these are not backed with experience, and more importantly supported with practical demonstration. Even if, all the material that has been placed in the foregone pages, based totally on personal experiencesthe result of twenty years life of rigorous discipline, by dedicating the self at the lotus Feet of the Master, and complete surrender/mergence of the worldly self (knowledge) in the ocean of Supreme- Consciousnessis not going to have instant effect on the readers, unless they themselves test its veracity, in the laboratory of their bodies! Not that its veracity is to be tested by those, who are still in the process or have yet to recognize the existence of some superior Intelligence! The endeavor is to sincerely inspire the deviated souls, who due to some unavoidable circumstances, were simply swayed, like the l.s., with the tempting tides of the western influence. Amen.
From here onward the author takes on to sum up, in brief, the case history of the little self before the sadhaks, to decide for themselves, as to whether his endeavors, in the path of Self-relisation, have been worthwhile and worthy of emulation! 
 He is a perfect model of a stereotype of western culture, devoid of human values, living only for sensual pleasures. He is evil and cruel, both in thought and action. Accepts bribes, as he finds no distinction in black or white money! He has no respect for society, religion, culture, law and order, justice or even in the sanctity of relationship. No relations; no values; no qualms of conscience; no taboos and no regard for finer aspects of life. He believes in making money; in self-gratification and in the promotion of his own interests; even if he has to crush others to achieve his ends. In nutshell he is the personification of Satan. If such a Satanic personality can be transformed, and to the surprise of all, supports a life of a Vairaagya (detachment), then definitely he is a good case for study, which would force the elite to pay heed to, since this subject once belonged to them
What about him, does he feel penitence or has some kind of depression?
But to the surprise of all, I observe him as the happiest man on earth, whereas the dear ones, though possessing all the means in the world, are spending their time in mental hell! His mental state is worth emulating. He is serene, sublime, contended, supporting an aura of divine vibrations. There is a strange distant look in him, which remains focused in his Self, creating around him the field of love, peace and holy vibrations. He hardly takes notice of his personal self. I dont find him a lost man, rather he feels relieved by shedding the burdens of material possessions. Nobody realizes that he had joyously gifted all his material possessions to whosoever he thought; he owed some worldly debt still to discharge. Besides he is a strong willed person with an iron shield of self-confidence. The fact was he had himself surrendered all his possessions, because he wanted to be free of them. These were irritants in his conscience which he wanted to dump, so as to devote his self in search of true Self. Though living in the world, having ample means at his disposal, he is living a detached life. And that is what he is doing and reveling in. Even in his childhood, it was his cherished dream to be a Sanyaasi, spending his life in meditation. Since childhood he had no attachment with the worldly possessions. At age sixteen and half, having taken all the responsibilities of a joint family, he had to carry the burden of his self-imposed duties. And he served his duties with sincerity and with a smile on his face. Being left alone, without any material luxuries to which he was once used to- was in fact the greatest black spot on his conscience! Now he really is truly happyburden-less and free of worldly shackles. Now, he is himself his real Self. A normal state of being for a normal person! He is not a Sanyaasi(renunciate), in the worldly sense, and still discharges his duties toward his parents, family and his mortal body also. But these are routine, which are not part of his inner-self. I know because I live in his body! My divine-link with his self has definitely found in himhis innate nature, a seeker, who revels in me and nothing else, gives him the joy of indescribable magnitude, when he is immersed in My sublime contemplation! What more a human being can aspire for than peace, contentment, sublime inner beauty and perfect coordination between the senses and the elements, resulting in bringing normalcy in the discharge of the trinity of mind-intellect-wisdom. The end product isa normal human being with the garland of human values worn around his Self, ready to be subsumed in the Cosmic-Self, the Supreme-IntelligenceParamAathma. He has found his hearth, but prays for the release of others, from the senseless vagaries of the mindSamsaar (the phenomenal world) and be their real-Self, which is their innate-nature, as well as that of the Nature. 
And the journey continues...

----------

